# [IRON DM] Winter '04 Tournament (IRON DM ANNOUNCED!)



## el-remmen (Feb 9, 2004)

*[IRON DM] Winter '04 Tournament Underway!*

OK, so I plan to run the tournament itself in this thread.  I'll keep the sign-up thread open for now since we still need one more person - and might as well use it to arrange match-ups.

I'll re-post the rules below.  

But I want to ask for soemthing a little different with the entries.  I always ask you include your ingredients listed in it - but I am going to ask that you list them at the end with a little mini review of how they were used. 

Examples of this can be found on the Most Recent IRON DM Tournament to be Archived - not every contestant does it in that example - but I want every contestant in this tourney to do so.

*The Constestants*
1. Wulf Ratbane (reserved)
2. Enkhidu (reserved)
3. MacBeth
4. Quickbeam
5. Noskov
6. Zenid
7. LazarusLong
8. Dave Turner
9. Tlielaxu
10. Cstyle
11. Paka
12. carpeDavid

Anyway. . . about to post the rules again, but I beleive LazarusLong and Wulf Ratbane said they were ready to go.  So check in and I'l post your ingredients.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 9, 2004)

Here Are the Rules for IRON DM - Edited for this Tournament

1) Twelve contestants will be chosen for this tournament.  Two slots being reserved, the first 10 people to post after 12:30 pm in this thread saying they want to play.

2) Alternates are only used if a contestant is not available at the agreed time of post the ingredients (see below) and no other arrangement has been made with the contestant in question ahead of time. The judge reserves the right to choose an alternate if a chosen contestant’s schedule becomes too inconvenient to work around. Note: Alternates should not get their hopes up. I have seen an alternate used perhaps 3 times in all the IRON DM tournaments I have run, participated in or observed. 

3) The judge determines who gets paired with who based on availability of the contestants and based on whatever factors he deems appropriate to use. 

4) The ingredients consist of six items. Typically (but not limited to), one or two monsters (like bugbear and bulette), one or two persons (a mayor or a blind bard), a place (a grain mill or a haunted marsh), one or two things (like a wand of magic missiles or a sharpened spoon), and an abstract concept or event (fear or a birthday party). 

5) The ingredients are then used to design an overview of an adventure. You should try to either give the items equal importance in the adventure, or ingenious and pertinent ways to incorporate into the adventure. You are free to add and create any other elements of the adventure, but the use of too much filler to bring unrelated objects together will likely lead a judgment against you. 

6) The length of an entry varies. Anything from a detailed sidetrek to outline for a longer adventure is allowed. However, being too long and too specific can work against you as if you bore the judge you are likely to lose. Try to keep it below 2500 words. Do not worry about stat blocks. However, being too short and too vague can work against you as well, as leaving too many pertinent questions unanswered is a sign of a weak adventure.  *Note: Due to the extra number of match-ups in this tournament, I will be a lot stricter about length - You stand warned.*  The 2500 limit does no include the inclusion as a list/summary of the ingrdients and how they were used as a postscript to your entry.

7) The judge reserves the right to disqualify any entry due to poor formatting or atrocious spelling and/or grammar, which makes reading the entry too difficult to be worth it. You have to be pretty bad for this to happen, but you stand warned. 

8) Contestants have 24 hours (based on the posting time) from when the ingredients are posted to post their entry. To be safe, you should simultaneously email the entry to the judge in question. 

9) Once your entry is posted you may not edit it. Any editing is grounds for an immediate disqualification. If something is so terrible that is has to be fixed PM the judge about it. Remember to list your ingredients and who you are competing against at the top of your entry. 

10) Obviously, one of the two contestants has to post first. We go by the honor system that the latter contestant will NOT read his competitor’s entry until AFTER he has posted his own. 

11) Comments and questions are welcome from the peanut gallery, however, PLEASE DO NOT COMMENT ON THE INGREDIENTS or give any kinds of suggestions until after both entries are posted and do not comment on the entries in any specific way until after judgment is posted. 

12) An entry posted even one minute past the deadline is disqualified, unless the poster’s competitor is willing to let it slide, or the judge sees a reason for an extension to be called (boards going down, for example). 

13) All judgments are final. Judgments are direct and honest and can often come off as harsh. Your scenario will be picked apart. Deal with it. It is part of the fun. If you do good you will also get gushing praise, but a poorly used ingredient will be pointed out like a gigantic glistening yellowed zit on your nose in home economics class. 

14) Each round is single elimination, except the final round, where the three finalists will each get two matchs (one against each of the other two) to determine the finalist.  The finalists will be provided with a single "special tie-breaking ingredient" which they may use in _either_ their first or second match (but not both).  In the case of a three-way tie, how this specific ingredient was handled will determine the winner.

15) In the final round, the judge may include up to 10 “bonus ingredients” in the ingredient list. The contestants may use as few or as many of these ingredients are they like. However, their use is only counted in the case of a needed tie-breaker (when the level of competition is very good or very bad ties are not all that uncommon). Please do note, that the use of a bonus ingredient can still be counted AGAINST you if you use it poorly even if there is not a tie-breaker situation, so choose carefully. 

16) The winner of the third and final round is crowned “Iron DM” and he (or she) will be guaranteed a seat in the next IRON DM tournament.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 9, 2004)

Round One - First Match-Up: 

Wulf "_Built-In Excuse_" Ratbane vs. Lazarus "_Can't Keep Him Down_" Long

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Demon Summoning Circle
Chaotic Priest
Ruby-Eyed Idol
Pool of Acid
Agoraphobia
Ogre Tribe


We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn, those ingredients are bewilderingly straightforward.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 10, 2004)

...which may be the most difficult part.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

Round One - Second Match-Up: 

Mac _"Is This  A Dagger I See Before Me?"_ Beth vs. Carpe "_Seize This!_" David

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Missing Children
Winter Wolves
13 Vicious Gnomes
Wish-Granting Cow
Crumbling Tower
Complacency

We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, that's interesting. Best of luck MacBeth!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmmm... And the ideas start to flow. Boy, is this one tough...
Good Luck CarpeDavid (you'll need it  )


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 10, 2004)

*1st Match: LazarusLong42's entry*



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - First Match-Up:
> 
> Wulf "Built-In Excuse" Ratbane vs. Lazarus "Can't Keep Him Down" Long
> 
> ...




*"The Abyss Stares Also"*
A DnD adventure for mid-level PCs (7th-10th)

------------
_"...if you stare long enough into the Abyss, the Abyss stares also into you." --Friedrich Nietzsche_
------------

*Important NPCs and Histories:*

*Vaarastia, a Succubus*

Vaarastia's fate was sealed many centuries ago.  A trickster herself, she should have been warier in choosing those she intended to seduce.  But even those skilled at seduction make mistakes--and hers was a doozy.  While terrorizing the small town of Haladan, she found herself unable to charm one particular peasant, and unable to get him to submit to her advances.  Missing the obvious clues that this peasant might not be what he seemed, she pressed her advances, and was suddenly faced with Sorrin, a wizard of great stature and power--and one who was not averse to trickery himself, and was very unhappy with her destroying the men of his home.  He placed a number of severe curses on her--some of them spells of his own devising--and Vaarastia was reduced to little more than a *pool of acid*.  She was an intelligent pool of acid, but most of her former powers were gone, and she was unable to continue her reign of terror.

Dismayed and unable to do much more than crawl along the ground, Vaarastia made her way into a small cave, where she stayed, plotting what revenge she could...

*Diardis, a Cleric of Chaos*

Diardis followed no god.  He did not believe in gods at all, and *drew his clerical powers from Chaos itself*.  This did not make him popular, however; in fact, he was shunned by most of those in Haladan, despite being willing to heal them.  He even studied arcane magic in the vein of the legendary Sorrin, hoping it would make his existence more palatable, but to no avail.  The more he was shunned--and, in fact, persecuted--for his non-belief, the more afraid he became of people, and of the town square of Haladan, where he was routinely ridiculed.  He eventually left the town entirely, forsaking the people he tried to help and leaving them to fend for themselves.  He found a small cave some way outside Haladan, and intended to live as a hermit for the rest of his days, studying his magic.  He rarely left the cave due to his ridicule-induced *agoraphobia*.

The other occupant of the same cave had a different idea for him, however.  Vaarastia had been able to regain a small modicum of power in her acid-pool form, and was able to charm Diardis into believing she was a friend.  She saw in him her revenge on the town of Haladan, and a way to return to her true form...

(Brief stats: Clr7/Wiz5, CN alignment, Chaos and Trickery domains, low Charisma)

*Morgh, an Ogre*

Morgh's tribe was large--too large, in fact, to continue being organized without becoming problematic.  When he was first asked to lead several clans into the wilderness to found a new *tribe of ogres*, he felt honored to be asked to lead.  He never realized the tribe's elders were attempting to rid themselves of some of the chaff.

Though Morgh's former tribesmen thought the new tribe would be likely to disappear rapidly, it turned out that the ogres they had sent away may not have been the strongest or smartest, but they were wily and hardy.  They settled around *a large statue of an ogre with dark red ruby eyes*.  The wisest among them guessed the idol had been there for centuries, or perhaps longer.  Morgh, seeing the ogre statue, felt it would be a very good place to start his new tribe.  He named the new tribe "Red-Eye" after the statue, not knowing what role the statue would eventually play in his life...

(Brief stats:  Ogre Bbn6, CE alignment, low Wisdom.  The Red-Eye tribe should consist of 50 or so ogres with 1-3 Bbn levels, as well as a couple of clerics.)

*Minor NPCs:*

Cortan, head Magistrate of Haladan  (Human Ari7, NG alignment)
Sorrin, a very powerful wizard (Wiz23/Acm5), long since deceased


*Recent History:*

The city of Haladan has recently been subject to horrific raids by a tribe of ogres wearing armor bearing two deep red eyes.  They have routinely breached the city's defenses and slaughtered innocents, though they never seem to go for complete slaughter, generally taking but one body each.  The magistrates of Haladan have repeatedly asked for help from the local count, but no such help has been forthcoming.

The ogres themselves have been under orders--as far as they know--from their god.  The statue near which they have settled their tribe began speaking to their leader, Morgh, about a year ago, when its ruby eyes started glowing brightly.  They do not know it, but Diardis is actually sending them messages through the idol, using them to do the bidding of his own master, Vaarastia.  The ogres leave the slaughtered bodies of the innocents near his cave, as directed, and he is using their parts as material for a very powerful *summoning circle*--one which will unbind Vaarastia from her pool and unleash her first on Diardis, and then on the city of Haladan.


*Possible Hooks:*


The PCs, in their travels, come to the city of Haladan during its time of despair, and are asked by the magistrates to give aid to the city.
The PCs, staying in Haladan, are party to the very first attack by the ogres.  One of the NPCs travelling with them is killed, her body taken to be part of the summoning circle.  They plot revenge against the ogres, only to find there is more to the problem.
For those DMs who like evil monstrous PCs:  The PCs are members of Morgh's tribe--particularly wise members who are able, after a while, to see through Diardis's illusions, and wonder why their leader is following this illusion.  This would make for a shorter adventure, almost a side-adventure, but one that could lead to a party of ogre PCs adventuring together.

*Plot Outline:*

*I.  The City of Haladan*

Depending on when they arrive in the city, the PCs will find it normal, and only see it in its deteriorated state after the first couple of battles versus the ogres; or they will arrive with the city guard already running ragged and citizens already slaughtered.  The head magistrate, Cortan, will plead with the PCs, who at mid-levels should be quite powerful compared to the general populace, to help them in their fight against the ogres.  The PCs should be able to get the following information through either Gather Information or Diplomacy checks, or general sleuthing:


There was a godless cleric who left the city some five years ago, but no one knows where he went, and frankly they didn't care that much.
The last time so many were left dead was during a succubus's reign of terror over 300 years earlier.  Sorrin, a wizard whose name is legend, destroyed the succubus.
The large abandoned tower to the south of the town was long ago Sorrin's tower; it has long since been gutted, and is mostly in ruins.  (If the PCs investigate the ruins, they should find suitable minor treasure and perhaps some random encounters.  If they spend large amounts of time searching, the DM may let them find the Sorrin's journal, which will recount his tale of the succubus attacks on Haladan, and his leaving the succubus as a pool of acid.)
The ogres have not been killing large numbers of people, even though their hordes certainly should be able to.  Rather, they seem to be taking several individuals and killing them, then leaving.  They never leave the bodies behind, which the citizenry find distressing, as they would like to bury their dead.

*II.  Morgh's Ogres*

The ogre tribe should be created so as to pose a significant, but not overly formidable, challenge to the PCs.  If the PCs invade the ogres' encampment, they should eventually overpower the ogres.  Morgh, seeing his new tribe about to go up in smoke, will plead for his tribe's lives.  The PCs may be also able to kill entire raiding parties in Haladan if they wait for the raids, and if they do so will eventually be confronted by Morgh, a bit scared, who will come to the city wondering why his brethren have fallen.  Either way, Morgh will be at least superficially penitent--he does not want to die himself--and will give the PCs whatever information they wish.  Specifically, he will tell them that he has simply been taking orders from his god, and will lead the PCs to the Red-Eye idol.

If the PCs kill Morgh and his entire tribe, or if Morgh leads them to the idol, the idol--that is, Diardis using _major image_ to bring the idol to life--will speak to them, telling them that the sacrifices have been sufficient, and that their service to their god is released.  The illusion is unlikely to fool all but the least wise (or unluckiest) mid-level PCs (DC 15).  If the PCs ask Morgh, they will show him where he and his tribe have been leaving the bodies; likewise, if the PCs attempt to Track, they will notice a trail leading from the encampment in the opposite direction from the city.  Following these will lead them to Diardis's cave.

If Morgh is captured and not killed, he may also try to tell his own story--which, while not part of this adventure, may someday lead the PCs in the direction of his old tribe.

*III.  The Abyss Stares Also Into You*

Diardis's cave is sparsely furnished, and typical of what you might expect from a hermit.  A few things are very noticeable.  First is the dead bodies piled up outside the entrance:  headless (and if any of the PCs examine them closely, heartless) bodies in a rather foul-smelling pile.  The heads and hearts are inside the cave, forming another noticeable feature:  the large summoning circle which sits right next to an acid pool.  (The pool, in fact, seems to be dissolving one of the hearts.)  Before reaching the inner part of the cave, the PCs will hear Diardis chanting.  A Spellcraft roll (at DC 30 because of the lack of visual cues) will indicate that Diardis is chanting a summoning spell of some sort.

When the PCs enter the cave, Diardis will be momentarily shocked by the intrusion, giving the PCs one or two rounds to reason with, or attack, the priest while he is flat-footed.  Diardis will then open with a barrage of offensive spells--and possibly some offensive language.  PCs should make a Listen check (DC 20) to notice that there's another presence here--in this case, Vaarastia, telling Diardis to "Kill them!" and to "Finish the spell, fool!" A Spot check (DC 20) made immediately after a successful Listen check will clue the successful PC that the sound is coming from the pool of acid.  Any PC gazing into or examining the pool of acid must make a DC 23 Will save, or be _charmed_ by Vaarastia.

Diardis will surrender when he realizes he cannot beat the PCs.  He will be reluctant to tell his story without successful Diplomacy checks.  If he is convinced to do so, he will tell of his ridicule at the hands of the people of Haladan.  Vaarastia will not let him tell too much before she begins seriously egging him on.  "Finish it!"  Diardis will jump to her commands, and will prepare to finish the summoning.

*IV. Endgame*

The PCs may try to kill Diardis at this point, effectively ending the summoning.  Particularly good-aligned parties, or particularly astute parties, will notice something odd about the way Diardis moves--as if he were a marionette, almost (Wis check, DC 15).  Casting _break enchantment_ or _remove curse_ on the cleric will free Diardis from Vaarastia's enchantments long enough to get him out of the cave.

If Diardis lasts two rounds at the summoning circle, the acid pool disappears, suddenly replaced by Vaarastia in her natural form.  She will immediately jump at and kiss Diardis, after which she will attempt to flee from the party.

If Diardis is killed, or if Vaarastia's enchantment is successfully removed, or if he is bodily removed from the cave by a burly PC with a high grapple check, then the summoning will remain incomplete.  Vaarastia will plead with the PCs to let her be summoned into her natural form, but if the PCs avoid gazing into the pool, they will not feel any compulsion to do so, whether they could or not.  If the summoning circle is broken or Diardis killed, the spell will immediately end.

Vaarastia will shout curses and unprintables at the party if they leave her in her acid pool form, but will be unable to back it up without charming any of them.

If the PCs rescue Diardis from Vaarastia, they will likely wish to take him back to Haladan, but he will protest due to his agoraphobia.  He is truly afraid of the people, and of the town square where he often had rocks thrown at him.  If the PCs are feeling especially helpful, they may wish to try to cure him.  A casting of _remove fear_ while he is in the town square will help, and after barely escaping from Vaarastia, he may be willing to atone for what he's done to the city.  Whether he flip-flops on his beliefs--and whether the townspeopleare willing to accept a godless priest--is best left to the DM's discretion.

------------

*Review of Ingredients:*

*Demon Summoning Circle*:  Built partially of recently-dead citizens of Haladan, it is particularly powerful; Vaarastia plans for Diardis to use it to summon her out of her acid pool.

*Chaotic Priest*:  Diardis is a Cleric of Chaos, specifically believing not in the gods but in the power of Chaos itself.

*Ruby-Eyed Idol*:  Morgh's tribe settled by this statue, little thinking that Diardis would use it to give Morgh and his tribe commands.

*Pool of Acid*:  Vaarastia was transformed into a pool of acid by a powerful wizard she attempted to seduce about 350 years ago.

*Agoraphobia*:  Diardis's godless ways led to public ridicule, which led to agoraphobia and a general distaste of people.  His tenure in the cave and relationship with Vaarastia has served to reinforce it.  The PCs may have a chance to cure him of it.

*Ogre Tribe*:  Morgh's original tribe sent him and many others away--ostensibly to form a new tribe, but in reality to die.  However, his tribe survived, and are used as pawns by Diardis and Vaarastia.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

*R1 M3*


Round One - Third Match-Up: 

Quick "_The Question is Moot!_" Beam vs. C "_The Golden N00b_" Style

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Kidnapped Princess
Mysterious Stranger
Haunted Roadside Inn
Evil Wizard
Lack of Confidence
Magical Silver Arrows

We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 10, 2004)

I like the double meaning in your "Question is Moot" reference.  It applies both to my hasitness in answering questions before they're finished, and ties nicely into the Entmoot.

BTW, these ingredients are so much more ordinary (for lack of a better term) than the last two competitions I entered, that I'm left temporarily befuddled.  Challenges come in many forms I suppose.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 10, 2004)

Do I lose points if I go with a Disney Theme?


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

_Wulf has approximately 2 hours and 24 minutes remaining to post his entry._


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 10, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> _Wulf has approximately 2 hours and 24 minutes remaining to post his entry._




Don't get your knickers in a wad.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 10, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> BTW, these ingredients are so much more ordinary (for lack of a better term) than the last two competitions I entered, that I'm left temporarily befuddled.  Challenges come in many forms I suppose.




I think ours are the most ordinary, and thus, the most befuddling...

I was, at the least, inspired by certain imagery...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 10, 2004)

Round One - First Match-Up: 

Wulf "Built-In Excuse" Ratbane vs. Lazarus "Can't Keep Him Down" Long

Ingredients
-----------------
Demon Summoning Circle
Chaotic Priest
Ruby-Eyed Idol
Pool of Acid
Agoraphobia
Ogre Tribe

A SIMPLE DIVERSION
An adventure for 4th level PCs

Background: 
This adventure revolves around the machinations of two competing villains: Guroz, a lawful evil half-orc priest of Hextor (domains War and Law), and Emirikol the Chaotic, a chaotic neutral human priest of the demigod Iuz (domains Trickery and Chaos). Both are around 7th level. Neither priest’s aspirations are particularly great (at least for the moment) though both have managed to muster a band of humanoids with promises of slaughter and pillage. By force of arms and common interest, Guroz has assembled a band of two-score hobgoblin militia; and through trickery and deceit Emirikol has persuaded an ogre tribe of about a dozen foul souls to Iuz’s cause of discord and destruction.

Time is of the essence with this adventure, though the DM (via Emirikol’s Bluff skill) should have no trouble enticing a low-level group of adventurers with promises of glory, duty, and/or loot. The DM should attempt to hook the PCs as they are recovering from their last adventure, selling loot, leveling up, and resting in the Green Griffon inn.

Emirikol, together with his ogre tribe, had taken residence in a ruined temple not far from the town, to begin planning a raid on the outlying farms. Emirikol has made several trips into town (his face is known to some of the townsfolk, Gather Information DC15) and on one trip into town, he purchased a scroll of planar ally (Gather Information DC20). (Emirikol had intended to use the scroll to summon a demon for a raid on the town itself.) On each of his trips into town, Emirikol has kept to himself, seeming overly nervous and ill-at-ease (if the PCs have already found someone who remembers Emirikol through a prior Gather Information check, this piece of information is only DC10).

Unfortunately for Emirikol, the villainous Guroz also has designs on the town. His hobgoblin warband is well-equipped at his own expense, but his money is running dry and the hobgoblins are growing anxious (not the least because Guroz is a stinking half-orc). Hobgoblin scouts discovered the ogre tribe encamped underground in the ruins. Having surprise, and missile-fire superiority on their side, and having no particular desire to share any loot, Guroz’s band attacked. Better to strike with the advantage, Guroz wisely reasoned, than risk an alliance with ogres who could turn on his men while in their midst.

Emirikol and his ogres were forced down into the ruins. Guroz and his band pursued, but in the confines of the ruined halls, much of their advantage was lost. Both camps took up defensive positions within the ruins (though only mere yards from each other as the worm crawls). The situation turned into a complete stalemate.

Out of desperation or spite, Emirikol created a demon-summoning circle, used his scroll of planar ally, and a babau was dispatched by Iuz to his aid. The aid of Iuz is not cheaply bought. In exchange for a promise to destroy Guroz and his minions, Emirikol promised the demon four innocent souls. 

_Release me… and bring me the souls… and our bargain is struck._

Emirikol answered the telepathic bargain aloud. “I will bring you the souls, _then_ release you, and you will fulfill your bargain.”

All of this took place _yesterday_. 

*Bargaining at the Green Griffon*
When Emirikol enters the Green Griffon to enlist the PCs to his aid, he will seem extremely nervous. He will hover around the door, attempting to call the PCs to him, and suggest moving the discussion outside. The most likely reason for Emirikol’s behavior is his guilty, scheming nature, bolstered not a little by the fact that he’s having serious second thoughts about the wisdom of contracting with a demon.

His explanation to the PCs, however, is that he is simply agoraphobic—closed spaces, crowds, and the like give him panic attacks. Certainly there’s no need for Emirikol to pretend to be nervous; he _IS_ nervous, and beyond that his Bluff skill should convince the PCs that he speaks true.

Emirikol will inform the PCs that he has been gathering his courage to investigate a nearby ruin, where a great treasure can be found. He was only a few feet into the complex when he was overcome with a panic attack, and to make matters worse, he was attacked by a band of hobgoblins (foul minions of a priest of Hextor!). He barely escaped with his life. He will freely offer his services as a priest (of Zagyg…), and a share of the treasure, if they will help him drive off the evil priest and the hobgoblins, and help him investigate the ruin. He is particularly concerned that the evil priest will attempt to restore the ruined temple to the glory of Hextor.

Emirikol will humor whatever preparations the group wants to make, even going so far as to help equip them out of his own pocket, but he will constantly hurry them forward.

“Time is of the essence—we must stop him before he desecrates the temple.”

In point of fact, uknown to Emirikol, the half-orc Guroz has already begun steps to do just that—though more from a sense of self-preservation than piety. His spies have reported the existence of the demon, and the ever-wise Guroz is a step ahead of Emirikol once again. In the intervening time, Guroz has cast a _canonize_ spell (the lawful equivalent of hallow/unhallow), protecting the entire area as if with _protection from chaos_ and further complicating matters by tying a _dimensional anchor_ effect over the area. The intent was to provide him and his henchmen with protection from the summoned demon, an effect that has not gone unnoticed by the babau. As the effect of canonize will last for a year at least, the babau is now into this bargain for the long haul—and more than he bargained for.

The canonization of the ruin to the precepts of Law leaves it a particularly unwelcoming place for chaotically-aligned creatures, including the demon, the ogres, Emirikol, and perhaps some of the PCs.

*The Temple Ruin*
Outside the ruin the PCs may find evidence of a battle (through Tracking) showing footprints (easy DC) of both hobgoblins and ogres (average DC), though in the trampled much aboveground it will be difficult to guess numbers (very difficult DC). Emirikol will have no compunctions about selling out the ogres if necessary. “Already the priest of Hextor calls greater evil to his side. This place will soon become a beacon… We must hurry!”

Shortly after setting foot in the underground areas, Emirikol will begin to feel the effects of the _canonize_. He will wonder in his mind at the effect—not dissimilar to agoraphobia—and seek to leave the area immediately. He will now start to genuinely panic. Any chaotic PCs in the party will feel similar discomfort, perhaps lending credence to his lie, perhaps leading them to wonder if there is more at play than his alleged agoraphobia.

Emirikol will attempt to stay behind, offering to cast what beneficial spells he may, to remain topside as a retreat for healing, etc., but he will not want to enter. Indeed, if forced to enter, he begins to look for an opportunity to flee the scene altogether in search of greener pastures. Let the PCs deal with the demon…

*Evil in Conflict*
As the party explores the underground ruin, the DM can have them come across either group of evil humanoids, or perhaps both groups locked together in battle. Remember that Lawful PCs (and the hobgoblins) gain a +2 deflection bonus against the chaotic ogres (and chaotic PCs!). Depending on the strength of the party, the DM can reduce the size of either force, reduce the hit points of either force (as if through the attrition of prior battles), or divide the groups into smaller encounters and allow the PCs to come at them piecemeal. It is a fairly straightforward dungeon romp, as far as the PCs are concerned.

*The Idol*
The babau cannot break free of its demon summoning circle, and even if it could, it cannot now attack any of the hobgoblins that it was contracted to destroy. This does not make for a happy demon. Fortunately, as the ogres have moved out to battle, the babau has been left to his own devices, and he has not been idle; he freely uses his telepathy to keep tabs on the creatures within the complex—including the PCs. 

The PCs will eventually find their way back to the redoubt where Emirikol had holed up and summoned his demon. 

The babau has used his Disguise skill (+13) to disguise himself as a statue of a demon, with rubies for eyes. He holds his hands cupped before him, as if holding something valuable. Wisps of smoke trail out from between “the idol’s” fingers, though he otherwise stands motionless and can do so for an eternity. Unless a PC has considerable experience with outsiders, he should easily pass for a large, slime-covered statue.

Spotting the magic circle on the ground requires a Spot check (DC15), though identifying it requires a Spellcraft check.

One important clue may give the babau away: He stands in a pool of acid that drips down unbidden from his slimy skin. This is not readily apparent at a distance (DC20 Spot) unless a character Searches the statue—but of course, anyone who approaches close enough to Search will disturb the summoning circle and release the demon. A character approaching to “steal” the ruby eyes may be surprised when the demon takes the rubies from his eyes and offers them with a grin…

_You want these…?_

*Mayhem!*
The DM can now throw whatever he likes at the PCs—any remaining hobgoblins, ogres, Guroz or Emirikol (if he hasn’t fled already). If the PCs are wary of the demon, either the hobgoblins or a fool ogre may disturb the circle (though Emirikol, if present, will under no circumstances do so!)

Remember that lawful PCs are protected against the babau—unless they attack him first, he cannot attack them physically. The DM should weight things in the PCs favor, just enough to give them a hard fight. Guroz (if he’s still alive) may well offer a truce; indeed, the ogres themselves may prove essential to overcoming the babau’s damage reduction, as only they have much hope of doing more than 10 points of damage. If Emirikol is not present, the ogres will fight alongside the PCs and the hobgoblins-- at least until the demon is slain—at which point the PCs had better watch their backs!

If Emirikol is present for the mayhem, he’ll quickly ally with the PCs, as he’ll have his hands full with Guroz, his own disgruntled ogres, and of course the demon. All bets are off at this point, though the DM may wish to let the PCs in on Emirikol’s true nature at this point. (“I brought you souls! We had a bargain!” It is at this point that Emirikol may well and truly suffer a panic attack and flee screaming like a girl…)

If Emirikol manages to slip away, the PCs will easily be able to track him down, if not simply for the mayhem he caused on his way out of town (blasting random folks with _searing light_, etc.)

Review of Ingredients:
Chaotic Priest—Emirikol the Chaotic
Agoraphobia—an anxiety caused by fear of crowds, enclosed spaces, and other places where escape is difficult; Emirikol’s constant complaint and excuse
Ogre Tribe—Emirikol’s henchmen, set against the lawful Guroz and his hobgoblins
Demon Summoning Circle—the trapped babau
Pool of Acid—a major clue for the PCs that not all is as it seems; caused by the babau, natch.
Ruby-Eyed Idol—the babau’s disguise, his last-chance gambit to break free


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

*First Judgment. . .*

_Note: The winner and loser's names are hidden by the "spoiler" tag.  You must highlight the area to view it._

----------------------------------------------------------

Round One – First Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. LazarusLong

This round’s first match is the perfect example in contrast of what makes a good adventure and thus what makes for a good _IRON DM_ entry. . . A _winning_ IRON DM entry – at least most of the time.  

But, before we continue with that, let’s look at the definition of _Agoraphobia_ – n. _ a morbid fear of open spaces (as fear of being caught alone in some public place)_.

Seems to me someone got that wrong, or broaden the definition when it was convenient and then cinched it a little tighter on the other end.    I only mention that right from the beginning because it is major error with an ingredient and a major error with even one ingredient can usually sink an entry when faced against adequate use of all the ingredients.  

Did it happen this time?  Let’s work our way towards it and you can see for yourself.

*Specificity vs. Generalities* – Right from the beginning I found myself doubting Lazrarus’ entry because of the generality of his set-up.  He has some nameless magic making a succubus into a mobile _pool of acid_ – can I just call time out here and say that that is just too weird and too wacky of an idea even a D&D game?  It is just seems silly to me, and I think it would break the suspension of disbelief.  I know it is kind of silly to say that in a setting with demons and ogres and magic and stuff, but still there are some things that tear at the seams for no good reason.  And this is one of them.  And while neither entry had all that strong of a hook to get the PCs involved, Wulf’s situation was specific and involved reasons and reasoning that had the main NPCs involved in the actual action.  

Wulf smartly went for detailing that thing you can get away with detailing in an IRON DM entry because it only takes a sentence or two and its presence throughout a scenario only helps to develop it and bind it together with other ingredients, or is a central non-ingredient element that does that does the binding.  I am talking about an NPC.   And BOOM!  There we have Emirkol the Chaotic, with a well-appreciated nod to one of my all-time favorite D&D books (still use it all the time) the 1e AD&D Dungeon’s Master’s Guide*, Wulf not only uses up one of the ingredients cunningly, but sets up a dynamic that is going to drive the adventure.  That is, the rivalry between the two priests in the scenario does a lot in and of itself to describe their personalities and how they handle the situation once the PCs are involved.  Revolving the adventure tightly with this one NPC also helped to build a foundation for a _specific location/event_ to interact with, which is narrow in scope, but broad in possibilities.  Wulf lays out the situation clearly in his introduction, and essentially creates what will be a great combat-based tactical encounter in the trappings of events happening beyond the scope of the PC’s world, thus revealing more about the setting and giving them some bait for future exposure to the implied culture of feuding priests if they have a taste for it.  

Well done.

Shall we contrast with Lazarus’ long-since dead wizard and his superfluous magistrate?   Why even bother?  You can see where that’d go.  

But Laz does redeem himself a bit with some of his other characters. His Chaotic Priest definitely seems weak-willed and his schemes with the statue and his spells and using them to fool the ogres has promise, but his agoraphobia seems kind of thrown in, which is a weak use of ingredient on an already merely adequate use with the chaotic priest.  His being “chaotic” does not seem to come into play very much (if at all) in terms of the adventure, and the results of his faith only seems to serve to give him afore-mentioned weakly used. Agoraphobia. 

But at least Lazrarus made an effort to explain it and weave it into what was going on.  Emirkol’s feigning agoraphobia to get the party out of the tavern (Green Griffon, check) is perhaps the weakest use of an ingredient in all of Wulf’s entriess – and among the weakest ever, by anybody.  Blech.   The attempt to re-introduce it as a description of the effects of the _Canonize_ spell is just throwing another handful of dirt on the grave of that is the use of this ingredient.  

_Aside: Where is that spell from anyway?  It is a terrible name.  The 4th and 5th definitions listed on Dictionary.com (To approve as being within canon law and To treat as sacred; glorify) show me where the idea came from, the word is too heavily associated with being something that happens to a person or scripture not a location.  But the word is neither here nor there, I figured I’d just mention my opinion on the matter.  _

But the Agoraphobia?  I did not see any relation to the behavior ascribed to Emirkol or the effects of the spell that fit the definition I included at the outset of this judgment or that which Wulf himself included in his ingredient review.  It is hard blow on an otherwise interestingly little sidetrek adventure.

*Intertwining Ingredients*: There cases where I like LazarusLong’s individual entry use better than I do Wulf’s.  Perfect example is the ogre tribe.  Aside from being chaotic, evil and dangerous, Wulf’s tribe of ogres did not have to be what it was for the scenario to work AND had not unique feature to them that made them stand out as worthy of attention in and off themselves.  However, Laz’s ogres have a bit of history to them and they have personality that a DM can use to present them in an intriguing and engaging light – they have found an idol to worship and they are easily tricked looking for something to latch on to now that they’ve left their home (not a very chaotic outlook, but an understandable one nonetheless).  

Wulf Ratbane, on the other hand, wraps his ingredients together well.  The ruby-eyed idol (again another nod to the 1e DMG) with it’s tempting optics within the demon-summoning circle is cleverly put together (though I have no idea what book the ‘Babau’ is from – so I have to ask whether they have some kind of natural acid attack or have acid skin or something in order for the ‘pool of acid’ to be included in this – If it is the case, well it is a great friggin’ idea and I applaud ya for it, and if not and you just decided to make this particular demon sweat acid or what-have-you just to shoehorn the ingredient, then shame on you!)  But since the creature is not a core book thing and there was insufficient explanation in the entry I am left with no other choice than to shrug my shoulders and wonder if this entry might have been even better – and turned the obvious weakness of the ‘pool of acid’ into a strength – though it was still significantly better than the charming pool of acid that Laz gives us.  And mighty rat bastardly of Wulf to make examination of the acid lead to setting the demon loose.

Oh, and the “_You want these. . ._ line/description was priceless!  I love it! 

LazarusLong’s demon-summoning circle made of the innocents killed and dragged there by the ogres is a nice touch – but the means by which the PCs are then to discover the priest’s cave and the circle lacks a real draw.

*Conclusions & Loose Threads:* Another good thing about including strong NPCs in your adventures is that the PCs can create relationships with them, whether they be helpful, antagonistic or some combination of both.  Wulf’s adventure, while not suggesting any follow-up loose threads implies plenty enough.  There is the ruined temple, both priesthoods, whether on their own or feuding and the demon’s wrath to deal with.  In Laz’s case all we are left with a neurotic priest who feels sorry for himself, but still not pitiable enough to make me (or, I think any, PCs) really give two craps about him.

In the end, it is fairly clear that 



Spoiler



*Wulf Ratbane*


 is the winner.  In the end his entry seemed like it;d be the more interesting to play and while a “self-enclosed” little encounter, had more long-term stuff going for it than LazarusLong’s.



Spoiler



Sorry, Laz,


 better luck next time.  For what it is worth, I think you had some really good ideas and background material, and I think in a future IRON DM you’d likely do much better.



Spoiler



Wulf


, you move on to the next round, which I hope to have be against the winter of MacBeth vs. CarpeDavid.  Congrats!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

This spot reserved for judgment of Round One - First Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. LazarusLong


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 10, 2004)

The elusive triple-post!  That's going to be one long judgment.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 10, 2004)

*Round One - Second Match-Up:*

*Mac "Is This A Dagger I See Before Me?" Beth vs. Carpe "Seize This!" David*

Ingredients
-----------------
Missing Children
Winter Wolves
13 Vicious Gnomes
Wish-Granting Cow
Crumbling Tower
Complacency

*
Fables and Fairy Tales

An adventure for low to mid Level PCs.
*

_Summary:_ 
Things have gone odd in the roadsie village where the PCs spend the night. Creatures from children's stories roam the streets, and every child in town has disappeared, presumably taken by a band of blood-thirsty gnomes that begin terrorizing the town while the PCs visit. The fairy tale creatures have turned dangerous, and it is up to the PCs to save the village.

This adventure is designed to played slightly tounge-in-cheek. Wile not purely a comic excersize, certain elements can easily be turned into jokes. It is important that the PCs feel that this is more then just a long joke. Try to keep things serious unless the PCs try to turn the story into a joke, in which case, run with it.

_Prologue:_
The town of Chedain has an interesting past, a past the no one remembers, for good reason. Chedain was once home of a great witch, a women so skilled in the magical arts that she held a region miles wide in her thrall, her name was Cercenes. Many a brave soul tried to defeat her, but none succeded. Finally, a plan was devised to stop her reign of terror. A magical book was crafted, disguised as a children's story book. The book had a powerful enchantment that could only be used once. The first time it was opened the person reading it would be sucked into the book, the entirety of their life instantly changed from fact to fiction. Cercenes was tricked into reading the book, and she was imprisoned within. Suddenly Chedain was a prosperous village with a long, boring, ordinary history, totally without Cercenes' influence. The memory of the witch quickly faded from the memries of the populace, becoming a popular fairy tale told to the young. But Cercenes lived on within the fiction of the book, gaining influence over the mythical creatures described in the children's stories within.

_Stage 1: Enter the PCs_
Chedain is a rather boring town, little more then a stoping point on a long road. The town is fairly succesfull, but with little of interest. The PCs can be brought onto the scene for any number of reaons, the most obvious and simple being that they simply need a place to stay during a long journey. The town has posters asking for information on lost children everywhere, but the populace seems quite calm given the obvious missing children problem. Finding a place to stay is no problem, and the PCs are made welcome in the local Inn. 

If the PCs decide to investigate the posters about missing children, they find that almost all of them seem like some kind of sick practical joke. Almost every family, when asked about their missing child, says that they don't know what the PCs are talking about. They maintain that they have no missing child, and that the PCs must be looking for someone else. Only one family remembers the missing child, an older man and women, Mr. and Mrs. Grefend, living on the edge of town and looking for their lost daughter. The child just disappeared after playing out in the pastures one afternoon, when she never came back. They have no idea what happened to their daughter, Kailin, and maintain that she is the only one missing, that no other children from the town are missing. As the adventure progresses the Grefends forget about Kailin, and within 1d20+4 hours they have completely forgot their daughter, and deny that she ever existed. 

_Stage 2: Night in Chedain_
During the night a band of Winter Wolves ridden by Gnomes rush thourgh the town, likely awaking the PCs (Listen DC 0). The gnomes are oddly dressed, looking like something out of a children's book, with exaggereated features and garish clothes (pointy hats are a good starting place). They ride into town, grab anything they can (possibly including the PCs posessions), and then leave, unless the PCs stop them. There are 13 Gnomes, with 2 riding each of 6 Winter Wolves and one acting as a rear guard, covering the way back out of town. If captured, the gnomes readilly reveal their names (Malice, Sloth, Greed, Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Menace, Harm, Violence, Anger, Rage, Wrath, and Doc). If asked why they are attacking the town, they shout out a chorus of 'It's Fun!' and 'Because we can!' They will tell about where they are from with a sucessfull Intimidate or Diplomacy check (DC 17), describing a land that any PC can recognize as coming from a children's fairy tale with a Knowlegde(Local) or Bardic Knowledge check (DC 10). A DC 20 Diplomacy or Intimidate check convinces the gnomes to reveal that they have been tricking children into the fairy tale world so that they can prepare the real world for the return of Cercenes, a name that the PCs may recognize from fary tales. Depending on how your campaign relates to the real world, you can have the gnomes and wolves be taken from a real-world fairy tale, such as Little Red Riding Hood, or you can create a suitable campaign-specific fairy tale for the wolves and gnomes.

_Stage 3: Finding the Source_
The gnomes and Winter Wolves leave a clear track back to a crumbling tower outside of Chedain, but with a detour through a field containing a single brown cow, where the Wolves and gnomes apparently circled several times. If a PC makes any statement with the words 'I wish' in it or that expresses a strong desire around the cow, they are immediately transported to the fantasy realm of the book, and a replaced by a monster of some type that relates in some way to the wish. The exact nature of the monster is at the DMs discretion, but the more closely related the monster is to the PC's wish the better. Once the PC disappears, the other PCs start to forget he or she ever existed.

Any other conversation around the cow that concerns the disappearing children illicits a response from the cow, which is in fact intelligent. the cow is extremelly passive and complacent, and will answer any questions asked of it, but will not do anything to help the PCs. The cow has been magically affected by Cercenes, and it now grants the wishes of any who come near it, specifically the young children of Chidain, who are the only ones who come into the field.

The tower was once grand, but is now crumbling. It is the only remnent of Crecenes' reign, and it is the resting place of the original Story Book used to imprison her (though the story has now spread and is written in several different books). None of the townspeople have any idea why the tower even exists, but all of them have a vague feeling that they should stay away, so they do. If the PCs visit the tower, a cursory search (Search DC 10) finds the story book. the story book contains several tales, among them the account of Cercenes' rule and the stories of the children who are now impsrioned in the book, including Kailin. 

_Stage 4: Cercenes' Endgame_
If the PCs have spoken to the cow, Cercenes has taken notice, and has advanced her plans to foil the PCs. When they reach the tower, she recalls all the other fairy creatures and channels all the power of the (now fictional) children into restoring her past glory. The stones of the tower begin a kind of reverse crumble, reassembling themselves into a mighty keep. The Story Book comes to life, with the words swirling off of the pages to outline a human women's form, the best Cercenes can manage. Cercenes is a wizard at least 3 levels higher then the highest level PC. She fights to the death, at which point the worlds that outline her form dissipate and reform into the missing children, who are now remembered by their parents. Any PCs that were inadvertently transported by the complacent cow are also returned.

With Cercenes' defeat, the cow loses it's wish granting power, but retains intellignece. It continues to graze in the same field unless something forces it to move. 

*Ingredient Recap:*
_Missing Children_-The children of the village of Chedain have been turned into fiction by Cercenes' magic mixed with the magic of the story book, and replaced in fact by monster's from children's stories.
_Winter Wolves_- Creatures from fairy tales that have replaced the children from Chidain. Wolves are used because they are common in the fairy tales of most societies, and because the gnomes needed mounts to wreck more havock around Chedain.
_13 Vicious Gnomes_- The other creatures from the fictional world, the gnomes are used because they are, again, common in fairy tales.
_Wish-Granting Cow_- Cercenes extended her reach to the real world by enchanting a cow as a kind of wish granting portal. Any time somebody makes a wish around the cow they are transported into the Story Book, and they quickly fade from reality and memory.
_Crumbling Tower_- Cercenes' old tower is the only thing that remains as a reminder of her life, and it holds her prison, a magical Story Book.
_Complacency_- The cow, though given intelligence by Cercenes, goes along with her schemes without argument. luckily it is also complaccent to other's demands, and can be a usefull tool to the PCs.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 10, 2004)

Whew. That was tough. Well, I feel I did well, given the ingredients, but this may be close...
*gets back into the right mindset*
Wait a minute... no it isn't, I'm going to seize the day, and seize the round! Heck yeah! Lay on, Macduff!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 10, 2004)

Round One - Fourth Match-Up: 

"_Whoop-ass_" Enkhidu vs. "_Nice Try_" Noskov

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Foggy Moors
Venerable Paladin
Hobgoblin War Party
Blinding Snow
Hangman Tree
Burned Corpse




We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 11, 2004)

*Jeez*



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Fourth Match-Up:
> 
> "_Whoop-ass_" Enkhidu vs. "_Nice Try_" Noskov




Nice nicknames!  Nice Try?  Where's that come from?


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

The judgment of *Round One - First Match-up: Wulf Ratbane vs. LazarusLong* can be seen by clicking Here.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well-played, Wulf.  After reading yours, that was the judgment I was expecting.   A couple of things for Nemmerle:

(1)  Agoraphobia is one of those unfortunate words that has several definitions, including the one you mentioned.  Various dictionaries are less than decisive on its definition, and I suspect the DSM V would have something entirely different to say about it. 

(2)  Um... the babau _is_ a core monster (the first listed demon, in fact)--and it does, in fact, have a protective coating of acid.  Very nice touch, Wulf!  And good luck in the next rounds.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> (2)  Um... the babau _is_ a core monster (the first listed demon, in fact)--and it does, in fact, have a protective coating of acid.  Very nice touch, Wulf!  And good luck in the next rounds.




Not in my book.

Could be 'cause I only have the 3.0 MM.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

CarpeDavid has approximately 30 minutes left to post his entry for Round One: Second Match-Up


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 11, 2004)

Round One - Second Match-Up: 

Mac "Is This A Dagger I See Before Me?" Beth vs. Carpe "Seize This!" David

Ingredients
-----------------
Missing Children
Winter Wolves
13 Vicious Gnomes
Wish-Granting Cow
Crumbling Tower
Complacency

*In the Bleak Midwinter: A Fairy Tale*
An adventure for four characters of 1st - 4th level

It always snows in the town of Midwinter. No matter the season, frost decorates the windowpanes of the town's modest homes, and small white flakes fall gently through the air. Most townsfolk are a good lot - content to hunt the elk that inhabit the Frozen Forest to the south and to grow what small amount of crops they can in the cold, hard ground. The town elders settle whatever disputes arise, and the local constable never has much to other than to chase down the odd goat that escapes its pen.

Yes, it always snows in Midwinter, and the Frost Lords like it that way...

*Background - What the PCs know*
-----------------
200 years ago, Midwinter was a sleepy little farming town that lay in the shadows of the Orcspine Mountains. Then, one day, a warband of goblins swarmed out of the Twisted Woods to the north and began terrorizing the town. The townspeople were terrified – they had never had to defend themselves from anything other than an occasional rabid raccoon, let alone a rampaging band of goblins.

To the town's initial relief, a group of 13 gnomish knights, calling itself the Frost Lords, came to its rescue. They handedly drove off the goblins, and offered to protect the town from further attacks for payment to be agreed upon later. The grateful townspeople readily accepted, and the Frost Lords set about building a large tower of solid ice high upon a hill in the middle of the Twisted Woods.

It wasn't until four years later that the town heard from the Frost Lords again. On the anniversary of the goblins being driven off, the Lords rode into town on the back of the their winter wolf mounts. As a crowd gathered, the Lords finally demanded payment: they needed a child, of no more then twelve years, to act as a servant in their newly completed castle. The townspeople initially balked, but the gnomes reminded them of their debit. After hours of heated debate, the town elders acquiesced, and a child was chosen.

The little girl's mother cried as she was hoisted up onto the back of the great white wolf, but the rest of the town simply looked on. The father put a had out to stop the gnomes from riding off, and the gnomes turned and simply pointed, and the man turned to ice, but the rest of the town simply looked on. They were happy to have repaid their debt and to be in the protection of the Frost Lords, and little else mattered other than getting back to their lives.

When the gnomes reappeared four years later and demanded another child, the town complied with considerably less furor than the last time. As the years passed, the townspeople became used to these visits, just as they became used to the change in climate as their lands turned from temperate, fertile farmland to frozen, snow-covered tundra.

*Background - What the PCs don't know*
-----------------
The 13 gnomish Frost Lords are really just one frost gnome illusionist named Snivilus. He came to the town of Midwinter because he had heard tales of an ivory statue that granted immense magical power hidden somewhere in the Twisted Woods. He wanted to prevent the locals from observing his activities in the woods, so he created an army of illusory goblins to keep the peasants busy. Once he found his treasure, an intricately carved ivory statue of a cow, he saw an opportunity to exploit the townspeople he had been terrorizing, so he created illusions of 12 gnomish companions. Calling his new group the Frost Lords, he proceeded to drive off the illusory army he created, and earned the favor of the town.

After a brief period of research, Snivilus discovered the statue's power: it would grant him three wishes. He wished first for a tower that would remind him of his arctic homeland. The statue nodded its head and began constructing an elaborate tower of ice and snow. When it finished, Snivilus wished for immortality. The statue granted his wish, but Snivilus' immortality would come at a price: he would need others to grow old for him.

Thus, the Frost Lords rode into town upon their winter wolves and demanded payment from the townspeople. When he arrived back at his tower, the statue froze the little girl, turning her into a statue of ice that began to slowly melt. Four years later, the last of the little girl turned from ice to water, and Snivilus rode back into town, to demand another child.

As the years passed, the climate around the tower began to change to reflect the powerful magic that influenced the region. The air grew colder, the snows lasted longer, and Snivilus occasionally temporarily froze a few troublemakers (a charge from a hold person wand combined with the illusion of cold and frost).

*The Adventure*
-----------------
Four years have past since the Frost Lords last claimed a child from Midwinter. The frost lords are due back in two days, and the parents of the child selected are very unhappy about giving up their son. The town elders, characteristically, maintain that it’s the best for the town. Besides, they say, it's simply how things are done.

*Hooks*
-----------------
-Ideally, the PCs will be residents of Midwinter. They will be familiar with the reputation of the Frost Lords and the tradition of giving over a child. The thought of rescuing the missing children and defeating the overbearing Frost Lords may be enough to spur the PCs into action.

-If the reputation of the PCs in the town is good, the parents of the townspeople may contact them for assistance in getting their child back. 

-If the PCs are still very young, they might be friends with the chosen boy. Alternately, the boy chosen this year may be the sibling or cousin of one of the PCs.

-The town elder's son is much more progressive than his father. He wishes to be out from under the rule of the Frost Lords, and may contact the PCs to try to determine the feasibility of overthrowing them.

*NPCs*
-----------------
Roan - the town elder. Middle aged commoner, firmly set in his ways.

Trevor - his son. Young and ambitious, eager to be free of the rule of the Frost Lords.

Nevil - the child chosen to be the payment to the Frost Lords.

Mara and Trent - Nevil's parents. They are extremely distraught about having to give up their son.

Snivilus - 5th level frost gnome illusionist. Cruel and vicious, he is willing to take the lives of others to extend his own, but has little real power past that granted by the magic cow statue.

Marga - winter wolf enslaved by Snivilus. Dominated by a magical collar. She is more intelligent than most winter wolves (Int +4), but is less physically powerful, due to her advanced age (-4 to Str, Dex, and Con).

*Encounters*
-----------------
1. The Twisted Wood - The PCs may encounter any of the following on the journey through the Twisted Wood: black bears, boars, wolves, and wolverines. In addition, the Twisted Wood is extremely disorienting: paths seem to lead back to themselves and trees seem to move from one location to the next. Any survival checks made to avoid becoming lost suffer a -4 penalty while in the Twisted Wood. It takes three hours to reach the Tower of Ice on foot.

2. The Winter Wolf - Marga hunts outside of the tower, chasing down elk to feed both herself and her master. Careful PCs may be able to slip past her if she is actively engaged in hunting game (-2 to her Spot and Scent checks, since she is focused on the scent of elk, not of humanoids).

If PCs are unlucky enough to face her directly, they have a couple of options. She is clever in direct combat, but is not as physically powerful as she used to be.

Additionally, her loyalty to Snivilus is not freely given. Instead, her actions are controlled by means of a large, magical collar (Spot DC 18 to notice). If this collar is destroyed or removed, she will negotiate with the PCs for her life. While she is afraid of Snivilus (due to her long years in captivity) and will not attack him directly, she will stand aside, and may even give them tips about the interior of the tower (treat her initial attitude as unfriendly).

3. The Tower of Ice - Over the years, the tower has become increasingly brittle as the cold air leeches moisture out of the ice. Stairs have begun to crumble and walls have begun to collapse throughout. Instead of bothering to repair his home, Snivilus simply uses illusions to cover up most of the damage. Multiple natural traps are the result, for example - Collapsing ice wall: CR 2; natural; touch trigger (stepping in front of the wall); no reset; Atk +12 melee (2d6, ice bricks); multiple targets (all targets in two adjacent 5 ft squares); Search DC 20; Disable Device DC 20.

Besides the natural traps, Snivilus has placed no security measures in his towers. He is extremely overconfident about the sway he hold over the locals, so he believes that no one will attempt 

4. The Frost Lords - At the very top of the tower are Snivilus' personal chambers. He possesses far more bark than bite. He relies on his illusions to intimidate, but possesses little offensive capability, as he relies on Marga to protect him when he leaves his tower. When encountered, he will use his illusion magic to attempt to intimidate the PCs. Failing this, he will use his modified wand of hold person (15 charges remaining, adds cold and frost illusion to effect) to disable any aggressive PCs.

If a PC is "frozen," inside the tower, he must make a Fortitude save (DC 18) or be turned to an icy sculpture by the cow statue. If Snivilus is killed, all creatures held by the tower are instantly returned to their natural state.

*Resolution*
-----------------
The magical cow statue has one wish left to give. If asked, it can communicate that it has the ability to restore life to all of the children drained by Snivilus.

*Review of Ingredients*
-----------------
Missing Children - the children taken by the Frost Lords.

Winter Wolves - the winter wolf mounts of the Frost Lords. The only real one is Marga, Snivilus' mount.

13 Vicious Gnomes - 1 real and 12 illusory Frost Lords, not above killing off children for the prize of immortality.

Wish-Granting Cow - a magical item used by Snivilus to build his tower and gain immortality. It also has the ability to undo what it has done.

Crumbling Tower - the tower of ice, grown brittle with age.

Complacency - the willingness of the town elders to sacrifice one of their children for the illusion of security.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 11, 2004)

Eeeek!

I'm going to go curl up in the corner and quietly quiver for a while. That was hard!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

AH! I just read the title of CarpeDavid's post, and we both wen't with a fairy tale theme.       Me!


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 11, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> AH! I just read the title of CarpeDavid's post, and we both wen't with a fairy tale theme.       Me!




The combination of missing children and a wish-granting cow did it for me


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> The combination of missing children and a wish-granting cow did it for me



The gnomes really got me. Plus I did a lot of reserch into fairy tales about a year ago, and when you've got gnomes, wolves, a wish granting cow, and a tower you've already practically got a fairy tale.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 11, 2004)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> Well-played, Wulf.  After reading yours, that was the judgment I was expecting.




Thanks, Laz. It wasn't the judgement I was expecting-- I was weak exactly where nemm thought I was weak, and I knew it.



> A couple of things for Nemmerle:
> 
> (1)  Agoraphobia is one of those unfortunate words that has several definitions, including the one you mentioned.  Various dictionaries are less than decisive on its definition, and I suspect the DSM V would have something entirely different to say about it.




Correct you are, Laz. I've spent quite a bit of time working on the game effects of psychological disorders, lately. The correct definition of agoraphobia (as opposed to the literal definition) is easier to find than "canon."   



> (2)  Um... the babau _is_ a core monster (the first listed demon, in fact)--and it does, in fact, have a protective coating of acid.




Correct again. My first step was to turn to "Demon" in the SRD and see if there were any acid-based ones. I got lucky. 

If I was fast and loose with the definition of agoraphobia, it was in lumping a hint of claustrophobia under the _generally accepted large umbrella_ of agoraphobia.

These ingredients were SO straightforward, I didn't see anywhere to go with it other than a pretty straight up conflict. I admit to slight judge pandering; I know that nemmerle loves backstory. But I feel like I did a good job sticking to my own personal Iron DM standard, that every ingredient MUST be something the PCs can interact with (no fair hiding ingredients in the backstory...)

Anyhow, as usual I sweated this one out; an amazingly difficult set of ingredients because they were so straightforward...

Wulf


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Judgment of Round One - Second Match-Up: MacBeth vs. CarpeDavid

Oh man, this is one of those really tough matches to judge because - well, because both entries are awfully weak, but weak in different ways that make them hard to compare - However, both had elements I found very interesting, and as often happens in cases such as these a much better scenario could probably be crafted from a combination of the two. 

But I can't put both entries in a blender and advance some frightening Frankenstienian combination of a contestant called MacDavid or CarpeBeth to the next round - so I choice must be made.
But who to choose?

Shall it be MacBeth?

Well, I have a problem with MacBeth's set-up right from the get-go.  There is this conundrum with this kind of scenario; part of me chafes at the extra-fantastical set-up of a "faerie tale" world that does not have any specific explanation, while part of me understands the need to stretch the rules and introduce mysterious forces to have an adventure have a driving edge to it and keep the PCs on their toes, a have a problem with how it was accomplished.  My problem is that the idea of faerie tales in a world where fairies are real and all the elements for such tales exist in the "real world" seems unlikely, as does the set up of having the witch read a children's book and be trapped within it - why would she read such a thing?  Sure, this is all in the background, so it is not _so_ bad, as it is not something the PCs directly interact with - but still, it gives me pause.

Unfortunately for MacBeth, the problems with this scenario do not stop with the background information.  While the capricious and cruel nature of the "vicious gnomes" acting "because it's fun!" can be written off as acceptable within the context of the adventure and I love their names and description, I have to wonder how they arrived in the "real world" to begin with.  What is the connection between the wish-granting cow and the witch and how did she exert her will from the "fictional realm" into the real one to have the cow work for her scheme?

And here is a hint for all you would-be IRON DMs out there, however neat an idea you present might be (like having the wishes the cow grants transport you to a fairy tale world where they come true and replace you with thematically-aligned monsters to wreack havoc in the "real world") make sure you include a damn example or two, to show what you mean and as a guideline for how it is to be handled - otherwise it just comes off as a half-assed idea.

Really, the best idea from MacBeth's entry is the faded memory of the missing children.  It was a good and creepy touch that kind of reminded me of _"Chitty Chitty Bang Bang"_.  It works, because it makes finding the children harder as there is no one else that seems to care that they are gone, while at the same time making obvious that something is wrong in the town.  It was a good use of the ingredient, and better than the winter wolves that don't seem to need to be _winter_ wolves at all.

But that's just about it.  The climax doesn't work because all of  sudden the witch is able to manifest herself in time for a big fight, and killing her returns the children and any missing PCs - too neat, too simple, and ignores elements set-up in the background of the scenario.  What happened to the cursed book?  Would it not have been better to include that somehow?  Would it not have been better to set up the Rat Bastardly choice for the PCs of setting free the witch themselves in order to get the children back too?  That's what this adventure needs, a moral quandry.

Making the cow omplacent was kind neat, if only because that is how cows come off; phlegmatic.  But still, this adventure needs a lot more - like possible follow-ups for future adventures and perhaps a line about how the children might have been effected by their ordeal, etc. . .

And CarpeDavid?

CarpeDavid's entry also suffers from lack of follow-up options, but much like MacBeth's entry, problems plague this entry from the very beginning.  I was liking it and thinking it would easily blow away MacBeth when I first started reading the background, but when I got to the "What the PCs Don't Know" section the bells started going off. 

My first question: How in the heck does a 5th level illusionist cast so many damn illusions and keep them all up and working at once when the illusion spells available to him at that level require concentration?  There is no way he'd be able to create 13 independently acting gnomes and 13 winter wolves.  And later CarpeDavid has Snivilus using illusions to hide holes and such in his tower - how does he accomplish this?

"The Human Factor": CarpeDavid had got some of this in the guise of the parents of the selected child, though I like to see my NPCs fleshed out a bit more - but pathos helps to drive an adventure - and while the lack of concern in MacBeth's adventure is a result of the magic in the adventure itself and thus more than understandable, it is just a great idea - who can compete with grieiving and frightened parents?  However, CD's use of 'complacency' is weak, and his description of the townsfolk  reaction to having to give up their children seemed to be more aptly called "grudgingly", not "complacent'. 

And what is with the wish-granting cow?  Why a cow?  What is its deal?  It seems thrown in and its shape and function does not gel thematically with the rest of the adventure.  At least MacBeth's cow had a personality, this one is nothing but a personified "deus ex machina" that allows the evil gnome to do some of the stuff he does.  And I am of two mind with there being one wish left to the cow - while I am all for giving low level PCs possible rewards that could be dangerous (i.e. a wish), what keeps the desperate gnome from using the wish against them to insure victory?  

However, the thing I love more than anything in BOTH entries is how the granted immortality works.  Too bad immortality was not an ingredient, but it certainly works for why the gnome needed the children.  I am not as sure about their melting (though it is a cool image, no pun intneded) and was expecting for them to be found as withered old men and women - but here is a question: Gnomes have a long-ass lifespan, why would he need children so often or even any at all yet, unless they somehow arrested his aging altogether (not something made clear).  But still, the important thing is that it works thematically with the ice and frost stuff - and the tower itself is much better than MacBeth's because it fits the frost theme and there is good reason for it to be crumbly.  And the use of the tower's crumbling state as an obstacle to getting to the gnome was a nice touch - not all encounters in an advbenture should be combat - environmental factors should come into play as well.

In the end, despite its weakness, the unity of theme and the good combination of the required ingredients pushes 



Spoiler



*CarpeDavid's*


 entry over the finish line just a nose ahead 



Spoiler



of MacBeth.


  It just seems like a potentially more fun adventure.  However, if he hopes to make it past the second round (where he is likely to face Wulf), he is going to have to work a lot harder at some basic elements of adventure creation.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

*hums theme from Jeopardy*
*looks for judgment*
*goes back to humming the theme from Jeopardy*


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *hums theme from Jeopardy*
> *looks for judgment*
> *goes back to humming the theme from Jeopardy*




Buddy, I haven't even read them yet.  Plan to some time this morning.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Buddy, I haven't even read them yet.  Plan to some time this morning.



I didn't mean to comment on how long it was taking, just on how anxious I am. Take your time, I'm sure you have plenty of other things keeping you busy...


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

The judgment for Round One - Second Match-Up has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Quick "The Question is Moot!" Beam AND. C "The Golden N00b" Style have jsut about 10 minutes left to post their entries.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Third Match-Up:
> 
> Quick "_The Question is Moot!_" Beam vs. C "_The Golden N00b_" Style
> 
> ...





Fuzzwindle's Ferocity
A mini adventure suitable for charatcers of 1st -3rd levels
This story may be used as the genesis for an entire campaign, and a sidetrack between other missions

Background and Set Up

Three hundred years ago in the gnomish village of Lekerbik, a wizard alchemist named Fergag Fuzzwindle enchanted a small contraption to be used as a healing device.  The enchantment went terribly wrong, but this was not discovered until he tested the device on an eager volunteer.  When the alchemist touched his patient with the object (now remembered as Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity), the ailing gnome contracted an accelerated case of lycanthropy.  Soon the village was being rampaged by a seemingly ever-increasing werewolf presence, as more and more gnomes contracted the disease from the infected. 

The leaders of Lekerbik sent word of their plight to the nearby human city of Crystal Bay, begging King Mezowon for aid.  As hope dwindled, a small group of gnomes retrieved Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity and managed to place the wretched contraption in a strong box before the affliction set in.  The box was then locked thoroughly, warded magically, and weighed down with lead.  It was then taken to Lake Ulsharr, a few miles outside of Crystal Bay, and submerged in the dark waters so that the vile magical infection could not be unleashed again.

Mezowon’s men did respond to their neighbors’ call, and within weeks had eliminated the werewolf presence.  The human king led the campaign himself, and brought down the last of the lycanthropes with a well placed silver arrow.  

The gnomes never revealed the true nature of the disease to the humans, and amongst the surviving Lekerbik gnomes only a scant few knew of its enchanted origin.  Those that knew solemnly agreed that it was their responsibility to keep Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity from resurfacing.  They formed a sacred pact, and appointed a Guardian who would ensure that the device remained undisturbed.

In order to make sure that the box remained untouched, the gnomes needed to recall its precise location, but did not trust that a map could be kept out of the wrong hands.  Two ornate weathervanes made of precious metals were crafted to serve as magical markers for the box.  The weathervanes each depicted a werewolf in a dying pose with a large silver arrow piercing the beast.  These weathervanes were gifted to King Mezowon in honor of his victory, one to be placed atop each of the castle spires.  The gnomes did not reveal that just as the sun sets across the lake, the *magical silver arrows* in both weathervanes momentarily shift direction, and each points toward the same exact spot (a gnomish adaptation of a locate object enchantment).  If one were to draw a line from each weathervane, the point where these imaginary lines intersect is the resting place of Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity in Lake Ulsharr.

The gnomish Guardian found an abandoned inn along the road to Crystal Bay, and set up his headquarters there, where he could observe human traffic to and from the lake.  In order to keep from being scrutinized, the Guardian used very simple visual and auditory illusions to scare people away.  It did not take long for the humans to come to think of the empty building as a *haunted roadside inn*, and children and adults alike avoided the place.  The box, being unsought, remained undisturbed and the Guardian spent the long days writing journals and logs.  When he became too old to carry on in his position, his son took over as Guardian.  The current generation of Lekerbik gnomes generally do not know much of either the Guardian or that which he protects. 

At present, the humans of Crystal Bay have little interaction with the gnomes of Lekerbik.  Though the populations live only a two day ride apart, they do not enjoy any serious trade relationship.  The deeds of Mezowon are history, and the misdeed of Fuzzwindle is remembered only by the current Guardian, Dardump Kishnak.

Crystal Bay is governed by King Orston (lawful good, 8th level fighter), who resides in the castle once occupied by Mezowon.  Orston’s daughter, Princess Brellia (Chaotic Neutral, 0 level aristocrat), is a precocious nineteen year old, who has grown bored with her busy social calendar, and seeks excitement.  She prefers the companionship of the royal guards to that of the other nobles, and has taken a liking to one guard in particular, Sedorin Prasst.

Unbeknownst to those in Crystal Bay, Sedorin is an *evil wizard*  (neutral evil, 4th level wizard/ 2nd level fighter).  Fascinated by magic which alters the physical form, he was riveted by a tale of an ages old lycanthropy outbreak in the region, and decided to seek out the place where common folk were transformed into vile beasts.  His research brought him to the area surrounding Crystal Bay.  When he arrived, he was mistaken as a soldier for hire, because of his armor.  Yes, armor.  Sedorin had numerous mishaps when he was a young wizard (many would-be victims made their saving throws and several spell components were of poor quality causing spells to fizzle), and the mage began to suffer from a *lack of confidence*.  He learned to wear bulky armor, which tends to inhibit his magic, but serves to protect him when spells fail.  Because of his armor and his representations, Sedorin was hired into the service of the king as a castle guard.  He has since trained with the guards (hence the fighter levels).  He uses the position to be close to the seat of power, and enjoys the attentions of the princess, for she represents a connection to real influence.

Within the past week, Sedorin was accompanying Brellia to the lake, and they were passing the haunted roadside inn.  To show her disdain for local legend Brellia rushed into the old building in an effort to impress Sedorin.  This brazen act of disregard took the Guardian, Dardump (lawful good, 4th level illusionist) by surprise.  He hid from sight, having no spells prepared against such intrusion.  Once inside, the princess set about exploring the inn and stumbled upon a secret doorway.  Beyond the door, Brellia and Sedorin found a hidden study, in which they discovered one of the journals written by the original Guardian.  Dardump, watching from the shadows, is shocked at the discovery of a room and tome he never knew existed.  And as Brellia begins to translate the gnomish text (she is a well schooled noble, who lives near a gnome community), Dardump realizes that the cryptic passages hold the key to unlocking the secret of the weathervanes.  Dardump follows the intruders when they leave with the journal, but stops short of the castle, deciding to reclaim the journal that night.

Fascinated by the journal and always seeking excitement, Brellia decides that she would like to decipher its meaning and find the hidden secret referenced in its pages.  Sedorin correctly presumes the dark secret relates to the very lycanthropic outbreak that first drew him to Crystal Bay.  Thus, he encourages the Princess to devote all of her time to translation, needing her because he does not know comprehend languages and cannot read gnomish.   He suggests that they run off to a secluded camp in the woods outside of the city, where they can work together uninterrupted (the Princess would otherwise have many social engagements to attend).

Upon nightfall, Dardump uses his magic to distract the guards and sneak into the castle.  He finds the Princess’ chamber empty, and frantically rummages through her possessions, ransacking the room in an attempt to locate the journal.  Unable to find the book, Dardump sneaks back out of the castle and returns to the inn where he plans to devise a strategy for recovering the journal.

The next morning, a maid finds that Princess Brellia is missing and that her chamber has been ransacked.  News that the Princess has been kidnapped travels quickly through Crytsal Bay, though the *“kidnapped Princess”* is happily engaged in translation of the journal she’s discovered.  Some citizens mention seeing a *mysterious stranger*, a gnome, sneaking away from the castle in the night.

Sedorin leaves Brellia to the translation, and shows up for his shift at the castle (so as not to arouse suspicions), and hears of the “kidnapping” and the mysterious stranger.  Seeking to confound any investigation in order to allow the Princess time to complete the translation, Sedorin states that he saw a group of gnomes hurrying away from the city towards Lekerbik with a covered cart the previous night, but thought nothing of it at the time.  The king, believes Sedorin’s story, and places him in charge of finding Brellia.  The king then issues an ultimatum to the gnomes of Lekerbik.  He demands that they return his daughter unharmed immediately, or he will take their village by force.  The gnomes have sent back a messenger, who pleads their innocence.

Dardump, spying on the city, hears of the ultimatum, and realizes that he cannot seek help from his people in Lekerbik.  If he were to raise a gnomish search party it could be mistaken for a tactical assault force, and further escalate matters.  He knows that he must find Brellia and the book in order to protect Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity, and to prove that the gnome’s of Lekerbik did not abduct the Princess.

Tensions are high, and time is short.  The stage is thus set for adventure.

PC Hooks

•  King Orston might directly commission the party to find his daughter and provide her safe return.  This will be more likely if the characters are adventurers who hail from the surrounding area, or have recently completed a noteworthy mission.
•  The party might hear rumors of a haunted inn located nearby as they travel through the region and decide to explore.
•  There can be little doubt that a handsome reward will be offered to any who can successfully manage to facilitate the return of Princess Brellia.  Money is a strong motivator, and may work well in enticing the party to Crystal Bay.
•  Finally, it is possible that the PC’s have heard rumblings about increasing unrest between humans and gnomes in the area.  The party might feel obligated to help stave off trouble, especially if the group includes a gnome or two.

Development

This adventure can go in several directions depending on which Hook the PC’s follow:
1) If the party chooses to investigate the abduction of Princess Brellia, they will likely spend a fair amount of time questioning those close to her including Sedorin.  His version of the abduction will revolve almost exclusively around the mysterious stranger and gnome caravan.  Years of concealing his true identity and arcane powers have made Sedorin an adept liar.  To that end, his campaign of misdirection and misinformation is carefully crafted, and only spells such as Detect Thoughts or a Sense Motive check (DC20) will reveal a hint of fabrication in his words.  By and large Sedorin is trusted by the king and other respected castle inhabitants, and his role as lead investigator in the Princess’ kidnapping should allow him to easily manipulate events pertaining to the search.  His goal is to clearly set the PC’s on the wrong track, thus removing them from the equation.  To preserve his cover Sedorin may even offer to have some (or all) of the party members search the area for “clues” alongside him one afternoon.  Under no circumstances will he take them anywhere near Brellia’s actual location, nor will he attempt to meet with the princess if he suspects he’s being followed.

Other castle servants/guards and the people of Crystal Bay in general will be unable to share any enlightening details about the abduction itself, since nobody really knows anything.  However, many people will quietly suggest that while Princess Brellia was a lovely young lady, she could be a bit impulsive or rather flaky on occasion, potentially giving rise to PC’s suspicions about alleged events no one can corroborate.  Ultimately, their investigation will only lead to dead ends and/or the mysterious gnomish stranger (below).

It is possible that characters decide to tail Sedorin at some point, and DM’s may choose to incorporate a slip in his story to arouse the PC’s suspicions if they are hopelessly off track.  If the party approaches the secluded campsite, an alarm spell will warn Sedorin and the princess.  Brellia will feign unconsciousness/injury while Sedorin explains that he only recently found her, and did not King Orston to see his daughter until she was fully recovered.  Unless they’ve already met Dardump and heard his story, the party will not be able to fully deny this implausible tale.  A confrontation may ensue although Sedorin will attempt to avoid this, making it more likely that the PC’s will escort the Princess and he back to Crystal Bay.  Here Sedorin can arrange for the party’s arrest by accusing them as the real kidnappers.  He will point out their convenient arrival shortly after Brellia’s disappearance, and further implicate them with false statements he claims to have overheard about their plans to spend the reward money.  A lack of clear proof or evidence of any wrongdoing should eventually free the characters from jail, but this should prove to be a harrowing experience at best. 

2) The party may immediately buy into allegations that a mysterious gnomish stranger has kidnapped the princess and head off in search of information.  Nobody within Crystal Bay knows anything useful, and it’s more likely that this course of action will lead the PC’s to Lekerbik.  Several hours of investigation there should reveal that the gnomes have nothing to hide; are willing to fully cooperate with any reasonable request which will verify their claims of innocence; and are desperate to avoid an attack at the hands of their human neighbors to the north.  Further questioning might uncover the fact that a solitary gnome is said to live on the outskirts of Crystal Bay, but he isn’t often seen in Lekerbik, and not much else can be said about this figure.  Upon their return to Crystal Bay the party will learn that Sedorin has “uncovered” more information about the mysterious gnome, and that tensions are rising as King Orston grows increasingly distraught.  If the PC’s speak out on behalf of the gnomes, they are accused of being in cahoots with the Lekerbik gnomes and risk being jailed as noted above.  Furthermore, they become a threat to Sedorin, who will utilize the other guards as watchdogs -- ready to pounce at the slightest misstep, creating an ongoing possibility of combat encounters and imprisonment.

3) A third possibility exists wherein group may ignore (or be unaware of) events surrounding Princess Brellia’s disappearance, and head straight for the haunted inn.  This course of action could prove interesting since they will almost assuredly encounter Dardump or tales of the kidnapped princess.  If the latter occurs and the party pursues this information, the events noted above will commence.  If, however, the party is intent on exploring the abandoned and haunted inn, they will encounter only a few token illusion spells and a simple trap or two.  Assuming that the party remains undaunted, Dardump will be encountered.  The DM can choose to play this meeting out from a variety of angles, but Dardump should appear initially desperate to drive off the PC’s, before succumbing to them and begging their aid.  He will reveal portions of the events surrounding himself, Princess Brellia, and the sacred trust – whatever it takes to garner assistance from the party in both protecting the secret of Fuzzwindle’s Ferocity, and staving off an attack on the village of Lekerbik.

Conclusions

** If the PC’s meet and choose to help Dardump, they should eventually locate and confront Sedorin and Princess Brellia.  Combat is likely with the wizard, who will attempt to use spells despite the armor, and it’s probable that his spell failure chance will play a role in the party’s success.  If pressed he will resort to melee combat, before attempting to flee…perhaps with Brellia as a hostage.  For her part, Brellia will acknowledge that she has not been abducted, (certainly not by the gnomes of Lekerbik at least!) and was totally unaware of how the events surrounding her disappearance were portrayed in Crystal Bay.  She’s young and self-absrobed, and really didn’t reflect at length how her absence would be treated.  Brellia’s return to Crystal Bay will stave off certain decimation of the Lekerbik gnomes, and the characters will be handsomely rewarded for their efforts on all fronts.  What the PC’s do with the journal and the secret Dardump is protecting is up to them and their DM.  Numerous possibilities exist, and not all of them particularly pleasant.
** If their path keeps them from meeting Dardump, the PC’s will either learn through information they’ve gathered or lies told to stymie their progress, that Sedorin is not what he appears to be.  Here again, confrontation at the secluded camp is the inevitable result if characters can stay out of jail long enough to track Sedorin.  Once again, Lekerbik is saved and the PC’s rewarded by all those concerned.  The end result of this scenario, is that characters may be in possession of the Guardian’s journal, with no real knowledge of the horrible secret it hides…


Ingredient Recap
_Kidnapped Princess_ – An erroneous assumption made regarding Brellia’s absence
_Mysterious Stranger _ – The gnome seen leaving Crystal Bay on the night Princess Brellia is “abducted”
_Haunted Roadside Inn_ – The abandoned building used by the gnome Guardians and protected with minor illusions to keep prying eyes away
_Evil Wizard_ – Sedorin Prasst, a castle guard in disguise
_Lack of Confidence_ – How Sedorin feels about his arcane powers based on events in his past
_Magical Silver Arrows_ – Enchanted portions of two weathervanes mounted atop the King’s Castle


----------



## cstyle (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Third Match-Up:
> 
> Quick "_The Question is Moot!_" Beam vs. C "_The Golden N00b_" Style
> 
> ...





*Not Your Father’s Disney*
A DND adventure for mid to upper level characters.

*The Forgotten Ritual*
In the lost age, there were many rituals of great power, and among those was the Ritual of Ascension.  Great rulers would have this ritual performed on them, granting them exceptional health for their remaining years, and assuring that upon their physical death their spirit would ascend to the heavens.  There they would be worshipped by their people and ancestors.  In game terms, this meant that when they physically died, their soul would not go on to the afterlife, but rise to the plane of their god where they would be reformed into an immortal celestial of middle to upper power levels.  The good health thingy could be a bonus to CON, along with CON not decreasing with age.  The catch was that the Ritual of Ascension required the sacrifice of two lives, one being blood of your blood, one being blood of your enemy.   If this life sacrifice was not from willing participants, the ritual was quite an evil act, and the ascending soul would not be allowed into the plane of a goodly god.  Instead it would be sent to the plane of a dark god where the soul would be reborn as a fiend.  With that in mind, and considering that it’s pretty hard to get an enemy to willing give his life for you, the ritual was eventually shunned by the civilized world and stricken from the history books.

*A King and his Wizard*
Arch Wizard Tarazed had been the main advisor to King Alshain for just a short while when he discovered the Ritual of Ascension in some ancient text he was translating.  When he finished the translation and figured out how to perform it _his _ way, he went to the King with the “great news”.  He had found a way to perform a powerful ritual that would give him great health, and ensure that upon death he would ascend to the heavens, where his star would shine brightly for all eternity.  Tarazed had been building up Alshain’s pride from day one, and so the king jumped at the opportunity.  The only catch, Tarazed stated, was that the King must have an enemy of his in close attendance for the ritual.  And, of course, he’d want his only daughter to be front and center for his big moment, right?

*A Gift for my Enemy*
The _Magical Silver Arrows _ of the spring hunt have been a part of the local tradition in the kingdom for generations.  Every spring the king (or a representative for the king) leads the first hunt, and always gets the first shot.  As long as he hits the <insert local small game here>, all hunts are ensured of a large take across the kingdom for the entire year.  In game terms, the arrows have true strike cast on them, so they have almost never missed.  As far as them having an effect on the hunting yields for the entire year, hey, it’s funny how much more true a young bowman’s aim is when he believes in himself.

King Alshain’s main adversary is Zaurak, monarch of the neighboring rival nation.  Alshain will commition the PCs, being well known and well respected heroes in both countries, to present a gift of the magical arrows to Zaurak.  In return, the King merely asks that his good neighbor attend his ceremony of ascension, in a seat of honor in the front, of course!  

Hooks:  
Alshain will offer the PCs large sums of coin, perhaps a grant of land, titles, maybe a select few choices from the royal treasury of magical items…..you know your players better than I.  Use what ever will motivate them enough to accept the task.  Alshain will be certain to state this is an honorable thing he is asking of them, and that the nation will be indebted to them if they are successful in this diplomatic mission.

Getting Zaurak to accept the gift and agree to attend the ceremony is the easy part.  He desperately wants the arrows, which he believes must be powerful artifacts.  The hunts in his land are never as successful as in Alshain’s, and why should his people have to take their neighbor’s leftovers?  He has tried to get them in the past while negotiating treaties and what not.  Alshain knows that it is an acceptable gift to get his hated rival to attend, which is why he chose it.  The only way this won’t go over smooth will be if the PCs are rude and crude, or they are in some other way overly offensive.  At which point, Zaurak will challenge the offender to duel with his captain of the guard, to prove he is a worthy bearer of the gift.  However, the monarch does this just to save face in his court.  He will give the captain some private signal that he is to lose the duel, ensuring that Zaurak gets his precious arrows.  In game terms the captain should be a fighter or duelist of sufficient level to provide a good challenge, but it doesn’t matter too much b/c he’s going to throw the fight anyway.  The duel will not be to the death, of course.

Travel to and/or from Zaurak’s palace is a good opportunity to throw in some random encounters on the open road to sate the players blood lust.  Use what ever combination of monsters or bandits that you’ve been itching to use and give the players a good challenge.

_*A Haunted Roadside Inn*_
On the road to Zaurak’s, the PCs will stop for awhile at an inn just beyond the boundaries of Alshain’s kingdom.  If the PCs don’t feel much like stopping, I’m sure that the following night the weather will be sufficiently bad so that they will want to stop at the roadside inn that conveniently comes along.  Anyway, it won’t take long before the PCs realize that the inn is the home of a dwarven ghost Grumium.  Mainly b/c he will recognize the PCs from reputation alone and approach them enthusiastically.  “You be the ones runnin gifts for the ole king.  Thinks pretty much of him self these days, plannin’ this fancy shmancy ascension ceremony an’ all.  It ain’t right!”  If the PCs give him any kind of attention at all, he will go on and on about how it ain’t right.  “Them silver arrows have been putting food on the plates of good people for centuries, and who does he think he is changing that?  And what does he need to ascend for anyway?  His heads gotten too big since that _evil wizard _ moved in, if ye ask me.  That ceremony ain’t right, I tell ya, it ain’t right!”  If questioned about the Arch Wizard Tarazed, he will tell the story of how he used to live in King Alshain’s castle, but Tarazed cast him out.  “I popped in on that fellow consortin with demons.  Consortin with demons, I tell ya!  After that, he cast me out saying I stuck me nose in places it didn’t belong.   Bahh!  Who’s he think he is, castin’ a goodly spirit like me out?  I been hauntin those halls before his granda’ was but a gleam in his great granda’s eye!.....”  If questioned about the ritual, he will respond “I heard stories of em usin that ritual back in the lost age.  They sacrificed people.  Good people!  It ain’t right!”  And so forth.

If the PCs find time to investigate the wizard, which will be difficult b/c they will be expected back in time for the Ascension pretty quickly, they will find that he is a seedy character and has quite a history of dastardliness.  If they investigate the ritual, the local librarian will say “Yes, I do recall reading something about that in one of the ancient texts I was studying.  Its right over here….That’s strange.  It’s not here.  Now where would that book have gone????”  And the book never turns up.  They will be unable to uncover anything else about the ritual with out devoting a lot of time and covering some serious miles in their search.

*Run Away!  Run Away!*
Sabik is Tarazed’s apprentice, a young man and low level wizard of average looks, and a personality like a mouse.  Tarazed keeps him around mainly to clean the shop and be his errand boy, but he does teach the kid an occasional spell.  Well, Sabik learns that the ritual will in fact require the sacrifice of the lives of Monarch Zaurak and the daughter of King Alshain, his beloved Princess Maia.  Given his mouse-like demeanor and total _Lack of Confidence_, he will not confront Tarazed about it or even tell King Alshain.  King Alshain would surely love to know that his daughter’s life was about to be forfeit, but with no self-confidence Sabik avoids confrontation at all costs.  If he had any confidence at all, he would let Maia know his true feelings for her, but instead she thinks he is just a sweet friend.  With no self-confidence, he chooses to run away.  He memorizes a full compliment of charm spells, and grabs a couple non-detection rings and a hat of disguise from Tarazed’s box of goodies.  He sufficiently charms the princess into joining him on a “camping trip” and “No we don’t need to tell anyone.  You’ve wanted to be more independent and get out of the castle anyway.”  

When the PCs return, ready to announce their success with Zaurak and collect their loot, they will find the castle in a panic looking for the _kidnapped princess_.  She hasn’t been seen since yesterday, and the only thing they have to go on is that Sabik is also missing.  A guard spotted him yesterday near the royal suites accompanied by a _Mysterious Stranger_.  When questioned, Sabik quickly interjected that the man was making an important delivery to Arch Mage Tarazed, and had made a wrong turn on his way out.  “No, that’s all right.  I’ll escort him to the door.”  

The stranger is really the charmed princess in a hat of disguise who thinks she’s sneaking out on a field trip.  Tarazed has figured out what the boy is up to, and desperately wants to find him before anyone else, but his scrying is blocked by the rings that Sabik stole.  King Alshain will beg the PCs to help in the search, and if necessary will up the amount of loot that he is offering to get them to join in.  When they do, Tarazed will following with a scrying eye.  

By simply asking around, the PCs will quickly get on the right path.  For example, a man at the stable will have seen Sabik riding off with the stranger.  “They went that a way!”  A few more gather information checks and the PCs will know that they entered the king’s wood at the south end.  From there, they will be able to track them fairly easily, since traffic is quite low in the King’s wood.  When Sabik and Maia are found, they will run for it.  When caught, Sabik will not fight except in self defense, and will try to explain that he was actually trying to save the princess.  As soon as he starts spilling the beans on the conspiracy theory, Tarazed will teleport in and put Sabik out with a sleep spell.  He will then proceed to take the “traitorous lad” back to the castle for questioning via a mass teleport spell, and will only be stopped from doing so with force.  If the PCs fight Tarazed, it will be quite a battle as he is a powerful wizard.  He will not fight to the death, but he won’t go down with out a fire works show either.  If they fight and Tarazed is beaten, he will try to teleport back to the palace with the princess, and get the King to perform the Ritual of Ascension quickly, before the PCs and Sabik return.  If the PCs let Tarazed take Sabik with him, when they get back to the castle they will find that Sabik is in the dungeon, but is now a gibbering idiot not responding with any kind of intelligence.  Monarch Zaurak will have arrived, and at the urgings of Tarazed, Alshain is going through with the ritual of ascension as planned later that night.  If the PCs let the ritual occur, things will get ugly.  At the climax of the ceremony, Princess Maia, Zaurak, AND Tarazed will all die an agonizing death before the gathered assembly, much to the horror of King Alshain.  He will blame the wizard first for undertaking a ritual that he obviously didn’t understand, and then blame himself for being an arrogant fool.  He will go into a period of deep grief.  However, it is all a sham.  Tarazed, _evil wizard _ that he is, had known of a ritual for switching bodies.  When he discovered the ascension ritual, he was surprised at the many parallels between the two.  He was able to find a way to perform both rituals as one spell, first switching bodies with Alshain, and then seamlessly completing the ritual of ascension on himself.  Princess Maia provided the blood of his blood, of his physical body anyway.  Zaurak provided the blood of his enemy.  King Alshain’s blood (flowing from Tarazed’s old body), while not necessary for the ritual, was added in simply because it cleaned up the whole thing nicely.  With Tarazed now ruling the kingdom in Alshain’s body, dark days are coming.  Keep in mind that if the good king is killed, he will “ascend”, and come back in demon form looking for revenge.  If you want to make him even nastier, he can still retain his spell casting and feats in his fiend body.


*Ingredients Recap
------------------------*
*Kidnapped Princess	*	Princess Maia, kidnapped by the wizard apprentice Sabik in an attempt to save her from ritual death.
*Mysterious Stranger*		Princess Maia, charmed and wearing a hat of disguise.  This stranger’s presence in the castle with Sabik was one of the only clues to the princess’s abduction.
*Haunted Roadside Inn*	The inn where the cast out dwarven ghost Grumium resides.  Site where the PCs first learn that something ain’t right!
*Evil Wizard*			Arch Wizard Tarazed, who wants to complete a ritual that will allow him to steal the body of King Alshain, kill off Zaurak, the king and his daughter, and grant him all of the good stuff that goes with the ritual of ascension.
*Lack of Confidence *	Sabik was lacking confidence in him self, and therefore did not try to stop Tarazed, much less tell the princess that he loved her.  Instead, he chose to run.
*Magical Silver Arrows*	Gift from King Alshain to his rival Zaurak in order to get him in attendance for the ritual.  The first part of the story that draws the PCs into the happenings.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!!  That was _way_ too close for my confort.  Only ten minutes to spare.  The entry was done an hour ago, but I've had internet problems all morning, and didn't have Nem's email address handy to send him the document from another office's computer.

Unfortunately, I'm leaving for a meeting right now, and won't be able to read my competitor's story until later.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, there it is.  My apologies for the sheer length of it.  If I only had nickel for every time I said those words!  

Time to see how the competition did....


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Round One – Third Match-Up: Quickbeam vs. Cstyle


_Blah-blah-blabbity-blah-blah_.  Quickbeam, learn to cut down on the friggin’ exposition.  When you have the IRON DM judge thinking “_when is something that concerns the PCs gonna happen?_” you know its bad news, and that is exactly how I felt when I was reading that long-winded backstory just to learn about a healing device that accidentally gave folks lycanthropy, and about how the gnomes hid the device but then made sure to create a way so that other people could find it – just so that adventurers would have something to do. . . I mean, just so. . .wait… why exactly again?    And to learn a roadside inn is not _really_ haunted but the secret headquarters of this line of guardian gnomes who makes the place seem haunted to keep people away (I kept expecting Scooby-Doo to show up) so he can guard what exactly?  The lake?  Well, he should have been guarding the weathervanes – too bad he couldn’t just destroy the weathervanes that were put on the castle’s spires among the humans because they were need for… wait…what again exactly? 

I could stand 1500 words of background and set-up (1500 freakin’ words!) if I didn’t feel like the set-up was just folly from the beginning.

And it is not that the silver arrow/weather vanes are not a brilliant idea, because they certainly are – but heck, the characters never get to interact with them.  And that is never good when it comes to IRON DM.  

But what about Cstyle’s entry?

Well, at least he did not bore me with 1500 frikkin’ words of intro.  He gave me BOOM! BOOM!  Concise paragraphs explaining the background and the NPCs involved in the story right from the beginning and explained about the original Ritual of Ascension (watch third season of Buffy much? ) and while I am leery of great cosmic rituals (as much as I am sometimes forced to fall back on them in my own IRON DM entries) at least it was to the point.

But the flow of the adventure is ruined by Cstyle’s ‘roadside inn’ scene.  It just seems a little too convenient that the inn the PCs will happen to pass by on their way to see the rival king will be that that the evil wizard banished the good dwarven spirit to, and he knows the whole story as well.  Superfluous and obvious, Cstyle.  He needs to do better than that if he wants to be an IRON DM.  Heck, even Quickbeam’s Scooby-Doo inn is better than Cstyle’s, and that is saying something.

But, that is just a blot on an otherwise good adventure.  The magical silver arrows while not as cleverly included as Quickbeam’s more than make up for it in texture and context of the kingdom the adventure takes places in, and it lends it those neat detailed cultural touches that makes a place come alive in the minds of the players.   In addition, since the PCs actually are the bearers of the arrows, and need to impress a prickly, suspicious, ambitious and greedy rival king in order to gain his audience at the other king’s court, it is far superior a use of an ingredient than QB’s.

And that can be said for the use of most of these ingredients.  It is interesting that both contestants’ _Kidnapped Princess_ were not really kidnapped at all, or at least left the palace under false pretenses, which is a nice diversion – but the folly of Sabik’s flight with the charmed princess he loves and wants to protect is much more the actions of a man who wants to do the right think but lacks the confidence to do so in a brave and straight forward manner is much better use of the _lack of confidence_ ingredient, and links up much better with both the kidnapped princess and the intimidating and powerful evil wizard, than the wizard turned royal guard who wears armor(?) because he lacks confidence…?  Am I allowed to say, huh?

Both Cstyle and Quickbeam’s _Mysterious Stranger_ left a lot to be desired, though again I prefer the former’s, as the Princess herself becomes the Mysterious Stranger – but the PCs don’t really get to interact with the mysterious stranger, and as things stand in the adventure will probably figure out who it was rather quickly, so that really weakens the ingredient use a great deal.  Quickbeam’s is only slightly better in that the witnesses who saw his mysterious stranger (in this case the gnome guardian) can have their stories tied to the fictional caravan of gnome and create a red herring to be followed.

In the end the conflict and subterfuge of Cstyle’s scenario is great.  The battle in the woods with the evil wizard, the possible race back to he castle to stop the ritual when the wizard teleports away and the body-switcheroo make for what would be not only a great adventure, but the consequences for the various possible outcomes would make for great campaign material.  Heck, if it were my game, I would hope the evil wizard succeeded and became a great nemesis and thorn in the PCs side as he adds the power of nation to his arsenal of spells and knowledge. 

Quickbeam’s possible endgames could have lot of interesting consequences as well.  In fact, my own current campaign features a political situation and misunderstandings on both sides between a human kingdom and a community of gnomes.  But while the wizard/warrior is an interesting character, as is the self-absorbed princess, I think the set-up itself and what leads to the possible war people the gnomes and humans is too weak to give the adventure any sort of urgency despite the ultimatum.

So yeah, 



Spoiler



*Cstyle* wins this match, hands down.  He gets the upset over Quickbeam the former Holiday Iron DM of 2002 and a finalist in the ENWorld IRON DM Winter Tournament 2003, who was favored to win.  Quickbeam better luck next time.  I think you should enter more often to keep your skills up, ya slackin’, my friend.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 11, 2004)

Good work, Quickbeam!  Your beam may be quicker than the lady's like, but your story writing skills aren't half bad.  Should be a tough match!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I can't say I'm suprised. I did feel that both entires were fairly weak, by Iron DM Standards (no ofence, CapreDavid). 

I do agree that my adventure needed a moral quandry, but I shied away at the last minute because of the overwhleming moral quandry that didn't go over so well in Iron DM Fall '04. Originally defeating the witch would seal the book, but also make everything it into fiction permanently, so the only way to get PCs and children out would be to strike a deal with Cercenes.

The gnomes arrived in the real world by replacing the children, all exchanges (except for the witch) come at a one-to-one real-to-fictional rate.

The idea of Cercenes manifesting is that she recalls all of the creatures she has made real so far (the gnomes and winter wolves) and half-manifests herself.

Overall, I agree, my entry did need more work. What was really killing me was bringin the adventure to a climax, and I think if I had a better climax (i.e. not brought back Cercenes in such a simple way and had a moral dillema) I might have won.

As it stands, good luck CarpeDavid (Wulf's going to be tough to beat), and I'll keep an eye on this tourney while waiting for the next one. It's already starting to feel like spring here in New Mexico, so I'll be ready for Iron DM Spring '04...


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 11, 2004)

Macbeth - No offence taken. 

I have to agree with Nemmerle's criticism of my entry in its entirety. Unfortunately, I was not able to actually start work on it until shortly after 8 PM. At that point, I was simply scrambling to put words down on paper, and I was quite aware of how weak the result was when I posted it.

I'd like to think that, with a few hours to actually revise, make the power level balance, explain the complexity of Snivilus' illusions, flesh out the NPCs, and do something more creative with that damnable cow, I would have ended up with an entry that actually looked like it belonged in this competition 

In the next round, I will try to be a much more worthy opponent.

Carpe "I'm so going to get my butt kicked by Wulf" David


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 11, 2004)

You know what stinks?

Looking back over a finished IRON DM entry and realizing that you're just over 3000 words. 

Looks like I'm gonna have to make some quick cuts...

Edit: Make that 2900.

Edit: And less than 2800 - with no more room to cut without losing plot elements... Dangit!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Round One - Fifth Match-Up: 

Dave "_To Everything There is a Season_" Turner vs. "_Jaka_" Paka

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Slaughter of Halflings
Ogre Ghouls
Ballista
Daern’s Instant Fortress
Celestial Kobold
Pathetic Plea for Help




We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> You know what stinks?
> 
> Looking back over a finished IRON DM entry and realizing that you're just over 3000 words.
> 
> ...




I thought Wulf was the one who liked to make excuses. . . 

Quit yer yapping and post your entry. . . damn


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Fifth Match-Up:
> 
> Dave "_To Everything There is a Season_" Turner vs. "_Jaka_" Paka
> 
> ...



 Looks like Nemm's broken out of the "mundane ingredients" rut!  I can't tell you how happy I was to read "slaughter of halflings"!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I thought Wulf was the one who liked to make excuses. . .
> 
> Quit yer yapping and post your entry. . . damn




You want it - you got it. Complete with new nickname.

Winter Iron DM 2004 Tourney

Round One – Fourth Match-Up:

Enkhi-“frickin’”-du vs “Nice Try” Noskov

*The Ingredients: 

Foggy Moors
Venerable Paladin
Hobgoblin War Party
Blinding Snow
Hangman Tree
Burned Corpse*




The Adventure:

Frost on the Moors


_Adventure Notes: _

This adventure is a short sidetrek, and is meant for characters of 4th to 6th level. It is best placed during PC “downtime,” either between adventures, or while traveling from one place to another. In any case, the adventure will begin in or near the village of Darromoor, and the whole of the adventure will take place within a few leagues.



_Background_

Life in Darromoor is – for lack of a better term – moist. On the nights it doesn’t actually rain, the village is blanketed in a mist so thick that the moorfolk call going out for a midnight errand as “going out for a swim.” Appropriately, the people of Darromoor are a somber and melancholy people used to dealing with their clammy lives with a longsuffering air.

However, things are not well in Darromoor. 

Over the past few months, several of the outlying farms have had sheep go missing. At first, the shepherds thought it was simply a wolfpack, but when a handful of frightened and wounded stragglers made their way back into the village one misty morning with tales of raiders, they knew it to be much worse. Many of the farthest farms were abandoned, and the drovers moved their herds closer to the village and began competing for sparse pasture. Even then, whole herds of sheep have turned up missing, shepherds and all.

Worse, the weather has grown considerable colder over the past few weeks – unnaturally colder, some villagers say. Some say they have seen it snow, something that hasn’t happened in 15 years. 



_NPCs and Items of Interest_

*Amaranth*: Venerable Paladin (Paladin 9)
Amaranth is one of the elder members of the Knights of the Vault, a loose organization concerned mainly with finding, sealing, and serving as the caretakers for objects they deem too dangerous for mortal man. It includes wizards, bards, and paladins who would like nothing more than to find and seal away all manner of evil magic – permanently if possible. (Aside: if you have ever seen Friday the 13th, the Series, you have a fairly good idea of what the Knights of the Vault do).

As a senior member of the order, Amaranth “manages” one of the safeholds of the Knights (one located only a week’s travel from Darromoor in the dungeons of Amaranth’s ancestral keep) while more junior members attend to the business of obtaining these dangerous items. Recently, another of his order offered to transfer an item – the Riming Stone – into Amaranth’s care. Amaranth accepted and sent a small group of competent retainers to serve as the courier for the transfer. When they did not return, Amaranth conferred with this counterpart, found that the item had been retrieved, and immediately set about finding them, leaving the relative comfort of his keep.

Advanced age has taken a toll on Amaranth, and his combat skills have suffered because of it – while Amaranth is higher level than the PCs, his strength, dexterity, and constitution have been significantly reduced (how reduced is up to the DM, but Amaranth should have significant ability penalties to overcome if he ends up in combat for some reason). His non combat abilities are still quite potent.

*Stehk*: Hobgoblin Fighter 6
Stehk leads a renegade Hobgoblin War Party. This tightly knit group of hobgoblins is well trained, well outfitted, and well commanded (in fact, if the DM has access to the Miniatures Handbook, Stehk is a Marshall 6). Stehk has multiple lieutenants, including a Ranger, Rogue, Sorcerer, and Cleric, all of 3rd to 5th level (the rest of his War Party is made of Warriors). 

Stehk has his eye on Darromoor, and would like nothing more than to take it for himself (as a stepping stone to greater things). He is aware of Amaranth’s keep, and the livery of its soldiers, but has given it wide berth so far. However, when he saw a handful of men in Amaranth’s livery, he took a chance and ambushed them. To his surprise, he ended up with the Riming Stone.

Since Stehk has found the Riming Stone, he has grown bolder in his attacks. He plans on stepping up attacks on the outlying farms to congregate the villagers and take them all in one fell swoop.

*The Riming Stone*: (Possibly intelligent and definitely malignant Stone of Weather Control) 
The Riming Stone is a stark white fist sized stone encircled with childish sounding, yet mildly disturbing, rhymes and limericks about cold, ice, frost, and the like. While in the possession of an Evil character, it automatically begins to affect the weather around it, gradually making its surroundings colder and colder (this effect is similar to _control weather_, but it happens far more gradually, covers a 20 mile radius circle, and cannot be directly controlled by the bearer). Additionally, it provides both Energy Resistance (Cold) and the ability to “freeze” a number of victims (identical to _mass hold person_) once per day. Finally, the Stone is capable of a very localized version of _control weather_ that can provide a blizzard effect at one tenth of its normal range and duration.

The Riming Stone may have other properties (at DM’s discretion), but they are not necessary in this adventure.

*The Hangman Tree*: CR7 Hangman Tree
This creature sits in a copse of trees atop a hillock on the moors. Because of the chill caused by the Riming Stone it has gone dormant.



_Adventure Hooks_

PCs can get involved with the Riming Stone in a number of ways: 

-Darromoor might be one of the PCs hometowns, a base of operations, or the like. This hook works best if the adventure is scaled downwards in level and it is an adventure that kicks off a campaign.

-The PCs might be either members of, or affiliated with, the Knights of the Vault. In this case, Amaranth’s colleague in the Knights asked them to search for the missing courier (though whether they are told of the Stone or not would be determined by how close they are to the Knights). Conversely, the Knights might be a rival organization to the PCs and actively oppose them – in fact they may be in Darromoor to take the Stone from the Knights and the hobgoblins beat them to it.

-The PC’s might be following the Hobgoblin War Party. If this is the case, they will meet Amaranth if they stop through Darromoor, or failing that, as a “random encounter” while traveling through the fog covered moors. 

-Of course, if the DM desires, this adventure can use less mundane and more campaign specific methods to hook the PCs. This is the suggested method.



_About Combat in the Moors_

Fighting in the peat bog ridden and Foggy Moors surrounding Darromoor is difficult at best. The thick fog covers the land so completely that the DM is encouraged to use the recommended circumstance penalties for visibility (from the SRD/DMG). In addition, there are patches of fog so thick that they have an effect identical to _fog cloud_. In addition, the DM is encouraged to add numerous patches of both shallow and deep bog to most combat areas. Some of the shallower bogs might freeze over (and some cruel DMs might place seemingly safe but really thin patches of ice over deeper bogs…).

The hobgoblins are by now familiar with the safe trails in the moors. As such, they choose advantageous terrain whenever possible – feel free to put the PCs at a significant terrain disadvantage at the beginning of any combat the hobgoblins can prepare for.

In addition, this adventure includes a magically induced blizzard. As with the foggy moor, the DM is encouraged to use the full array of circumstance modifiers to skill checks and ranged attacks during this time.



_Events_

Events described below assume that the PCs arrive in Darromoor approximately two weeks after the first attack on the village’s outlying farm, about three weeks after Stehk captures the Riming Stone, and less than a week after Amaranth leaves his keep to search for the missing couriers.

-_In Darromoor_
How Amaranth approaches the PCs for help depends largely on how the PCs have been hooked into the adventure; however, Amaranth will definitely attempt to contact the PCs at some time if they come through Darromoor. He will be cautious of strangers, and will use his ability to _detect evil_ on the PCs before asking them to accompany him. In any case, if the PCs come to Darromoor, while they are there they will receive news that another one of the outlying farms – this one not so outlying – has just been attacked, and at least one of the raiders was seen wearing the Amaranth’s livery. 

At this, Amaranth will want to leave immediately and, if alone, will do just that. If he can, he will bring the PCs with him, but will leave alone if he must. 

-_The Not-So-Outlying Farm_
The fog will be thick around the farmstead, and if the PCs investigate they will find it ransacked and empty, but basically intact. Upon inspection, the PCs can see (with the appropriate skill checks) evidence of a combat that ended with the farmsteaders being lead/carried/dragged off into the fog. If the PCs investigate the trail, it will lead them to the raiders encampment, atop a tor that peeks out over the fog. 

The raiders are led by one of Stehk’s lieutenants (the Ranger), and are adept at hit and run tactics. They will fight until about half strength and then cut their losses and run, using pathways with which they are familiar. Once the hobgoblins become aware of the PCs, they will attempt to fight them from within the fog (the fog banks here fall into the fog cloud category if thickness). 

Assuming the PCs win and investigate the hobgoblin’s camp, they will find the survivors of the farmstead raid, along with a number of wrapped corpses that are stacked like game. At least one of the survivors will have picked up enough from the hobgoblin’s conversation to know that this group was supposed to meet “the butcher” near a copse of trees to the west – those familiar with the area (most certainly Amaranth, and possibly homegrown PCs) will know where this is. The copse is less than a league away, over boggy ground. 

-_The Hanging Trees_
The copse of trees rests on a lone hillock that rises above the moor. Camped among and right outside the copse are a group of hobgoblins – those that aren’t actively on watch are involved in helping the “Butcher” at his work, eating, sleeping, etc. 

The “Butcher” (the hobgoblin cleric) has recently (two days ago) secured this copse of trees to serve as a base of operations for the raids that Stehk is planning. He has regular patrol and a handful of camouflaged bogs to trap intruders, as well as a few rockfall traps that can be easily triggered to rain stony death on PCs unlucky enough to be in the way. 

One of the “Butcher’s” main tasks is to stockpile supplies collected from the raids. Thus the trees hang heavily with curing and drying carcasses (in various states of dressing), and while some of those carcasses are sheep, a few are human. A close inspection will reveal that the human carcasses look to have been cooked and charred, and when the PC’s arrive, the butcher will be have dressed some of the Burned Corpses.

Unbeknownst to the butcher, the copse of trees is also the home of a Hangman Tree. Because of the cold weather, the tree had gone into dormancy, and as such was indistinguishable from a normal vine covered tree. However, with the number of fires and bodies around the copse, the tree is awakening.

If combat results (as it probably will), the Butcher will support his troops with spells as best he can, drawing the PCs into the trees. If the PCs enter the copse of trees, he will set fire to several he has coated with pitch in order to trap them there and then flee if the battle goes against him. He has no compunction about leaving his troops behind (and indeed, his troops are likely to fight to the death once engaged). If necessary, he will use his scroll of _animate dead_ (cast at 10th level) to animate as many zombies from the fallen as possible before he runs.

If the trees are fired, the Hangman Tree will awaken and attack everything in sight as it moves (very slowly) away from the fire. The Hangman Tree will not be one of the pitched trees. 

If any of the raiders from the previous encounter survived and escaped, they will likely have gotten to the Butcher before the PCs. If this is the case, the hobgoblins will attempt to hide in a ravine and the PCs will find an empty but intact campsite. If the PC’s enter the copse, fire arrows will be used by the hobgoblins to light the trees, the Hangman Tree will awaken, and zombies (some likely still hung from tree branches) will _animate_ and attack. The hobgoblins will charge to flush the PCs into the trees if possible.



-_A Final Confrontation_

If the PCs escape from or defeat the hobgoblins, they have a variety of ways to find Stehk’s headquarters (such as interrogation, tracking, etc). 

Stehk’s camp lies in a small valley; it is a tented encampment and has a number of fortifications (halfwalls, wooden spikes, etc). This will be the largest force of hobgoblins the PCs have faced so far, and this battle should be the toughest they have to fight. 

The hobgoblins’ chief, if any hobgoblins escaped from either of the two battles, is expecting the PCs. If not, the PCs will end up running into at least one patrol before they find Stehk himself, as Stehk has seen the fire from the copse and is on alert. In either case, if Stehk knows the PCs are coming he will be ready for them.

If Stehk has a chance, when the PCs begin their attack, he will call down a Blinding Snow on them in the form a blizzard using the power of the Riming Stone. Thus, ten rounds after the PCs begin an assault (or are spotted) they will be in the middle of a blizzard (see the SRD/DMG for modifiers caused by such a storm) that will last for another ten rounds. During this time, the hobgoblins will hunker down behind the stone walls built specifically for this occasion, lessening the effect of the storm, and cast spells, heal if possible, and generally make ready for a counter assault. 

Stehk will attempt to command from safety (this is especially true if he is a Marshall) if possible, and when the PCs are in range he will hit them with a _mass hold person_ from the Stone (freezing them in their tracks, so to speak). These hobgoblins will fight to the death or attempt to retreat. They will not surrender.



_Aftermath_

If the PCs recover the Riming Stone, Amaranth (or, if Amaranth dies, the Knights of the Vault) will want it returned. Depending on the way the PCs handle this situation, they could end up with either an ally or an enemy. In either case, the PCs will quickly realize that the Riming Stone is thoroughly Evil and growing in power (though if the Stone does not have an evil bearer, then the artificial winter it was creating will quickly abate).

Moreover, those familiar with hobgoblins will wonder why an apparently renegade band was in the moors – could it be part of a larger force? 



_Scaling the Adventure_

While this adventure was written with PCs of 4th to 6th level in mind, the adventure can be easily scaled upwards (by increasing both the level and number of the hobgoblins and either advancing the Hangman Tree or having multiple such creatures in the copse). However, since this adventure is also suitable as a springboard for a campaign, it can also be scaled downward. Simply lower the numbers and levels of the hobgoblins, lower the number of total HD animated by the animate dead scroll.

********

_Quick Ingredient Recap: 

Foggy Moors: The countryside around Darromoor
Venerable Paladin: Amaranth, Knight of the Vault
Hobgoblin War Party: Stehk’s band of hobgoblins.
Blinding Snow: The blizzard caused by Riming Stone
Hangman Tree: A dormant creature awakened by fire in a copse of trees hung with corpses
Burned Corpse: The aforementioned corpses, possibly animated as hanging zombies as part of a hobgoblin trap
_


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 11, 2004)

Cstyle:

Nice job, with what I felt were very difficult ingredients given their rather ordinary nature.  I'm used to Blind Dire Apes and Frozen Waterfalls, not Evil Wizards and Haunted Roadside Inns .

Good luck as the wait for judgment begins...



Note to Enkhidu -- I feel your pain with regards to keeping the word count around 2,500.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 11, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I think ours are the most ordinary, and thus, the most befuddling...
> 
> I was, at the least, inspired by certain imagery...




A fair remark.  It's just amazing to me how difficult it can be to build a unique, interesting, and compelling story around mundane theme elements.  I believe that I was up to the challenge, and you obviously were.  Congrats on the Round 1 victory.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Noskov has approximately 30 minutes to post his entry.

In other news: Both of the first round - third match-up entires have been read and a decision has been made - now the writing of the judgment begins.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 11, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Fourth Match-Up:
> 
> "_Whoop-ass_" Enkhidu vs. "_Nice Try_" Noskov
> 
> ...





Wanna be a hero? - A poor title for a long story for 1-4 PC's levels 1-5.

*Backstory*

Between two mountains on the edge of the foothills lies a beautiful, forested valley.  Below the valley, where it pours below into the foothills, sits the town of Morton.  Morton is a very isolated town, hundreds of miles from the nearest major city and any kind of government presence.  In fact, the majority of residents are completely unaware or uncaring about who the current government, country, or passing monarch making claim to their town is.  Rarely are they taxed and even more rarely do they pay.  However, one thing the folk of Morton do know and care about is that, since its humble beginnings, Morton has always defended itself. That is, until the hobgoblins came.

Years ago, about 28 years to be exact, a tribe of hobgoblins began to make raids on the town.  Now, having defended themselves against other invaders in the past, the people of Morton were far from easily defeated.  However, they had never come up against anything like these hobgoblins before.  They were organized and tactful.  They planned far ahead and used strategy never before seen by the townsfolk.  In truth, unbeknownst to the villagers, these hobgoblins were more then just a disjointed tribe.  They were militaristic nomads from the desert regions whose way of life was to travel from town to town and plunder their living from other people.  They were destructive and efficient in their professions and left very little in their wake.

Through the first few raids, the townspeople were able to hold their own with only a few casualties.  However, they knew they could not withstand the siege long.  For the first time in its history, Morton had to enlist the help of another.  Truly unsure whom to turn to, they happened upon what could only have been a gift from the gods.  A powerful paladin, Lord Vendor Pox, was making his way through their lands.  They ask him for his help in defeating the hobgoblins and he gladly offered.  He went into the town and strengthened the defenses and trained some of the adept to fight.  On the sixth night, when the moon was in its fullest, they advanced on the hobgoblins.  They charged and took them by such surprise, the fiends fled into the valley before they were able to organize a counter attack.  The battle lasted long and was more gruesome then any the people had ever known.  By next morning, the townsfolk didn’t know if they were to expect the triumphant return of their heroes, or the wrath of the hobgoblins to fall upon them.  Fortunately, the latter was the case.

After the battle with the hobgoblins, the ageing paladin decided that his time adventuring had been long and fruitful.  He was getting tired and it seemed that only his god’s divine intervention could have brought him to such a wonderful place.  The people of the town loved and respected him and he had found a wonderful place a couple of miles off in the forested valley, where they had slain the hobgoblins, to make his home and start a temple to his god.

For the next few years, all was back to normal.  The people of the village helped Vendor build his temple and a cozy home in the valley above.  At first, he was seen often in the village and was very involved with the townsfolk.  The children sat on his lap and listened as he shared stories of his adventures through the lands and of his vast achievements.  Most of the single women did what they could to get his attention, though they never received more then polite refusals.  Through the years, he came around less and less.  The townsfolk, forever indebted to him, decided that he was living out his years and to do nothing more then leave him in peace.

Nearly a year passed after Lord Vendor stopped showing around town and most thought he died happily in his wooded home.  They decided that, in his honor, they would write texts and pass oral histories of the savior of Morton.   Such stories were being told to the children one night when a shriek came from the valley above.  The noise was so inhuman and terrifying that the entire town thought only a slain god could make such a noise.  Soon after, an enormous snow storm began to onslaught the town.  However, it was soon discovered that it was not snow that was befalling them but rather ash from a forest fire that had erupted in the valley.  Soon the entire town was consumed in blinding ash.  The fire raged for days and soon everyone in Morton was wondering if the town was going to be destroyed in flame.  They began packing their things and getting ready to move the entire town when suddenly a figure in blackened armor came bursting from the woods into the town.  There was no question as to who it was, they recognized him immediately.  The paladin whispered only one word before collapsing to the ground in front of them.  There has never been a consensus as to what he said that day, but most say to look in his eyes from that day on was to look into the empty eyes of the dead.

Soon after the arrival of the paladin, the ash subsided and, although covered in mud and slightly flooded from the snow runoff from the mountains that doused the flames of the fire in the first place, the town was intact and eventually went back to the way is was before.  Lord Vendor Pox, though occasionally speaking to some residents, never spoke of what happened in his home.  He took residence in a house near the edge of town and lived off the food and resources the people provided him.


*Setup*

The adventure takes place nearly a quarter century later.  The town has been mostly returned to normal since then.  The paladin is still alive and the town can be treated as any small town with a population of about 500 or so with the following exceptions:
1.Everyone knows the legend of the hobgoblins and the paladin.
2.The story of the fire is known, but rarely talked about.  The part about scream is not so well know.
3.The word whispered by the paladin has no real relevance unless you want it to.  You may make it what you want to enhance the story if you so choose.
4.No one, under any circumstance, travels into the valley above.  Since the fire, it has been a foggy swamp that is considered very haunted.
5.No one has actually spoken to Vendor in years.  He is considered by most to be fairly unstable.  Although indebted to him, most feel uncomfortable with him.


*Hooks*

There are two possible scenarios that can be used to hook the PCs into the adventure:
1.The PCs are residents of the village and grew up with all the legends and folklore that come with it.  (This works best if one PC is in love or engaged to some local lady.)
2.They are traveling through the area somewhere near the village, the scenario below happens, and they go to the village for help.

Either way, one of the PCs has been having strange dreams of a ghostly woman lately.  She is graceful and beautiful in every way.  She never speaks, but the dreams are always accompanied with numerous, soft, female whispers that cannot be made out.  The dreams are puzzling and draining on the PC and get to the point of not allowing sleep.  Eventually, while walking through town with the other PCs, a ghostly figure appears in front of the PC.  He instantly recognizes her as the woman in his dreams and all are shocked to the point of immobility.  She whispers to him “You are blind to all others.  Come to me and cleanse your eyes in the black pond.”, then opens up her hand in front of his face and reveals a handful of soft, powdery snow.  She blows the snow into his eyes and disappears before them.  From that point on the PC is slightly blinded (apply -2 to whatever things you may think apply), also, if the PC looks at any female, they instantly begin to look as though they are being burned alive without flames.  The skin first shows redness and boils, then begins to split and burst showing the flesh below.  All the while blackening and charring.  In his mind, the PC hears her screams and tortured cries.  He may look as long as he wishes, eventually he will see nothing but a burned corpse before his eyes, gurgling and convulsing in pain.  If he looks away and then back to the same female, the process starts all over again.

At this point, the legend of the fire may come to mind for some of the PCs if they grew up in the village.  It may be best to correlate the screams the PC hears to the scream in the legend before the fire broke out.  Either they can find this out (and about the legend if they are out-of-towners) by talking to someone who mentions the scream for them, or they figure it out for themselves if they happened to know that part of the story.

Eventually (hours at most), it should begin to make its way around town about what’s happened.  Not much is know or can be done about the situation on that particular day, so the PCs retire to the town infirmary to take care of their poor friend.

*The Meat*

Later that night, while sleeping (or not if you want) the door burst open.  In walks the now venerable paladin (Although, whether from the village or not, they may not recognize him).  There is a light in his eye that pierces like daggers and he seems more animated then any that may have known him since the fire have seen.  He quickly grabs up and begins inquisitioning the unfortunate PC.  What the PC says is mostly irrelevant as long as he tells him what she said.  Upon hearing this, the paladin collapses into a chair and begins to sit quietly.  At this point, the PCs may notice how disheveled and poorly kept the man is.  He looks as though he hasn’t slept in days or even weeks and he has sores and bruises allover his body.

After some thought, the man jumps up and tries to straighten himself out in what can only be described as a pathetic attempt to seem cordial before the group and introduces himself as Lord Vendor Pox, paladin of (enter chosen god here).  He asks the group to forgive his appearance because he has been lacking sleep for the same reason as the PC.  He tells them that he knows the meaning of what the woman said and offers to guide the PCs to where they need to go to heal their friend.  He mentions, of course, that the afflicted PC must come too because he needs to be bathed in the pond to heal his malady.  (If any PC asks why the paladin doesn’t heal him, have him reply that it’s simply out of his realm of expertise.) Any PCs that grew up in the town are very likely to look well upon this man.  Even though he has been an enigma as of late, he is a hero to the people and a legend in his own time.  If the PCs are not of the town, I guess they can choose not to go with him, but, even if they find what they are looking for, nothing will happen without him there.

The PCs are rushed to get moving immediately by Vendor.  He says that they only have a small amount of time to catch her before the condition in his eyes is permanent.  (PC’s may start asking questions about why he knows so much.  He’ll ignore them and brush them away for the most part.  What information he does give is usually ambiguous.)

Vendor begins to take them towards the valley into the haunted moor.  Any PC that notices (they must be locals) are encouraged by Vendor.  He’ll tell them that it is the only way to heal their friend and that the woman is the haunt of the swamp and she has shown through her actions that she is weak and it’s his duty to smite her now, etc.  Just keep them moving toward the swamp.

Once they reach the swamp, they immediately begin to hear drumming.   The drumming is very loud and rhythmic and seems to have no source except in their heads.  They also begin to hear female whispers coming from what seems like the mist around them.  They are particularly intense for the PC who was “blinded”.  Some of the PCs start to think they are seeing things from the corner of their eyes, but never a solid look….except for the blinded PC, who catches whispy glimpses of the women throughout the mist.  She seems to be leading him.

I suppose it may be possible for any or all of the PCs to be having second thoughts.  The place is quite obviously haunted and not putting off good vibes.  If, at any time, one of the PCs stops moving for too long or attempts to turn back, the drumming increases in volume and tempo and the mist before his eyes takes the shape of an angry, slightly decayed, ghostly hobgoblin, with only his waste up discernable from the mist.  The hobgoblin will quickly appear about 5ft in front of the PC and make the face of an angry roar and charge through the PC in a blinding white streak of frost, dissipating as it hits.  The PC hit suffers the damage and affects of a chill touch spell as well as temporarily blinded (1d6 rounds).  The hobgoblin spirits refuse to allow the PCs to leave the swamp and are moving them in the same direction the woman is leading them.  There is no way to fight the hobgoblins and to escape, they must suffer and live through one attack per round as they flee.  Keeping in mind that Chill Touch reduces strength, this could easily kill them if they are not close enough to the border.  If the PC’s flee, the paladin, who is ignored by the hobgoblins (he explains it’s because of his holy status) comes back and continues to beg them to help him destroy this evil.  The PC has no chance of fixing his affliction unless they fulfill the quest.

If the PCs continue forward without ever looking back, they will eventually notice that they are being ushered by disembodied hobgoblins all around them.  If they ever stop to look, they are affected as above.  If they are continuing along their way, but look at one too long, it will appear threateningly near them and attack if they stop or turn around.

Eventually they reach a clearing in the swamp where a burned out, but still standing temple beside an enormous, charred tree near a pond.  At the base of the tree they can see the burned remains of a humanoid with a silver sword through its body, as well as another charred corpse still hanging from a noose in the tree.  Once in the clearing, the hobgoblins can only be seen in the mist surrounding the clearing.  They will attack anyone who tries to leave at any time.

The blinded PC, however, collapses to the ground in a comatose-like state.  He begins to see visions of the clearing before the forest fire.  The tree and everything around is in full bloom.  There’s soft grass in the clearing and the women is more beautiful then he could ever imagine.  She’s there with a man.  After looking harder, he realizes, it’s Vendor.  They are embracing each other and smiling blissfully.  Then, another man enters the scene and Vendor’s look immediately gets grim, while the woman’s face brightens.  Images seem to flash and progress for some time until we come to a scene where Vendor is confronting the women near the tree.  He is accusing her of having eyes for the other man and walking toward her menacingly.  The other man steps up and gets in the three begin to argue.  Vendor saying they are together against him and they pleading they are not.  Eventually the argument turns sour as Vendor moves to strike the woman.  The man steps in the way and Vendor pulls his sword and pins him to the tree.  The woman lunges for him, but Vendor easily subdues her.  Flash to nighttime scene of woman standing on log below the tree with the rope around her neck.  She’s pleading for her life and cursing Vendor.  She tells him he cannot kill a creature of the forest (dryad) and that she will haunt him forever.  Vendor removes the log and she hangs from the tree.  Moments later, she is still trying to yell to Vendor (with much more difficulty this time).  Finally, the (now ex) paladin staggers from the temple cursing the women for making his god disavow him.  He hurls a lantern at the tree and it explodes into flame.  The women lets out the most horrid scream the PC has ever heard as her flesh begins to burn from her body, even though she is not being touched by flame.  The forest around the area begins to burn and the paladin flees in panic.  After a couple seconds of darkness, he finds himself standing face to face with the dryad and she says to him.  “Take me into the black pool and wash the death from your eyes, my love.”

As the PC is having this vision, the other PCs may do as they wish, aside of leaving the area.  The paladin is moving toward the tree and asking for help removing the body from the rope.  The PCs may or may not help.  If the PCs try and stop him, he will attack them.  (Make him a decent challenge for the PCs, however keeping in mind he is old).  If they do not attack him, they can attend to their companion.  At the same time, the PC having visions will wake up.  What he takes from the visions is up to him.  It is up to him/them as to what happens at this point.

They can:
1.Let the paladin go and just watch.
Vendor will eventually get the body down.  When he does, he will take her into the temple and place her upon the alter.  After some dramatics, the body will be reanimated and will look like her former self.  She will attack Vendor and try and drag him into the black pool with her.  While by the tree, the other body will reanimate as well and help.  If the PCs choose to attack her and/or the other body, run the battle accordingly.  The woman is a dryad and the man can be any type of undead you wish to use, based on the level of the group.  Once they are slain, the afflicted PC can douse his eyes in the water and will be cured.  The curse on the swamp is lifted and all is back to normal.  Vendor can go insane, kill himself, or attack the party, it’s up to you.  If they choose to help the dryad, go to the next option.

2.Stop Vendor and do what they will with the bodies.
At this point, hopefully it’s clear that the PC who was blinded needs to take the dryad’s body into the water and douse his head to have his curse lifted.  In order to do this, they must kill Vendor.  If they do the PC can then take the dryad into the pool.  Once in there, she will turn into her former self and try and charm the PC to stay in the pool with her (“forever, my love”).  If the charm fails, she will just try and keep him there and drown him.  Either way, the other PCs will eventually notice.  They can do whatever they like at that point.  Either the PC will drown and the curst of the swamp is lifted and no longer haunted, or they kill the dryad and the same effect happens.  If the PC survives, he can douse his eyes in the water to heal them.


*Wrap up*

The townspeople should be awful mad at them for killing the paladin, unless they can really convince them of the truth.  If they do convince the town of the truth, which should be no easy task, they can be heroes or whatever.

All battles can be easily upgraded or downgraded accordingly to fit the level of the PCs.





*Foggy Moors* - Foggy, haunted swamp and very obscure use as the hobgoblins being from a desert region and being nomads.  (Moor is the name for nomadic Arabs)

*Venerable Paladin* - Lord Vendor Pox

*Hobgoblin War Party* - War party attacking city before being killed by Vendor and their ghostly apparations that the swamp haunted by the dryad used to force the PCs toward the hangman's tree.

*Blinding Snow* - Blinding ash coming from forest fire.  Snow blown into PC's face to "blind him to other women" and the effect of the hobgoblin spirits when they attack.

*Hangman Tree* - Next to the dark pond and the paladin's temple.  Dryad's life tree and place where she was hung and her accused lover killed.

*Burned Corpse* - what all women who PC looks at turn into and the two bodies the paladin killed.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 11, 2004)

*Enkindu*

Have no fear there Enkindu.  I've got you topped at 3400+.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 11, 2004)

Judgment: Round One - Fourth Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Noskov

There are times when I really dread writing up these judgments.  I read (or almost finish reading) both entries and I just want to declare one the winner and not bother with all this damn expostion because it just seems so damn ponderous to pick the things apart.  But I have my duty as IRON DM judge so I must endeavor to get past this inertia and get my hands dirty.  

Okay, first of all I am going to say this very plainly so that everyone understands and while i have made the same mistake in the past as a contestant - as a judge it so damn painful to witness that I plan to be extra careful about it from now on - but SEVEN PARAGRAPHS OF BACKGROUND IS TOO MUCH FOR AN IRON DM ENTRY.  But the truth is that Noskov's 3500 words of IRON DM entry was exhausting for me to get through, and more than once my eyes glazed over and I just wanted to stop because it seemed so fractured and poorly put together.

There were seven paragraphs of background, but never once was the dryad mentioned in it, and yet she is what the PCs are supposedly going to quest for and save.  When you've had that much expostion and there are still things that have yet to be explained in the "meat" of the adventure you have clearly done something wrong.

But there are a ton of questions and short-comings with Noskov's entry:

- There is no attempt to explain why the particular PCs is affected by the curse.

- The paladin finding out about the cursed PC is dependent upon word of it going around town, which is not guaranteed - though I guess PCs are likely to go seek out the paladin for advice and aid if they know or learn about him.

- Why did the hobgoblins become ghosts?  As far as I can discern from the Tolstoy-esque introduction, their destruction had nothing to do with the dryad and the paladin's fall from grace.  And do I even need to add the fact that the ingredient was "Hobgoblin War Party", not "Hobgoblins Ghosts" and they are not much of a war party when the PCs get to interact with them?

- The hobgoblin ghosts are nothing more than a means of rail-roading the PCs, and seem like quite a near impossible challenge to overcome for any group - even a 5th level group, which this adventure is supposed to be balanced for at the upper end.

- A hangman tree is a monster, not just a tree someone was hanged from.  Though the ingredient need not have been the monster, it could have simply have been a tree someone liked to hang people from - but that was not quite the case either.

- Why does the dryad want to drown the cursed PC?  What does that have to do with anything?  Why does destroying her or having the PC be drowned have the same effect of lifting the curse?  Should it not be the paladin? 

But, I have not mentioned Enkhidu's entry at all yet, how does it stack up against Noskov's?

Well, simply put, it's better.  Enkhidu has a great knack for creating a location PCs can interact with and using the adventure as a tool of simulationist style of play - that is, where interaction with and discovery of the setting is a fun activity in an of itself.  

Though, I have to say before I go any further I could not help but snicker like Beavis when I read "Riming" stone.  I guess that is supposed to be pronounced like "rhyming", but you know where my mind went, you dirty bugger!

Enkhidu does a good job of intertwning both a broader mystical aspect to the adventure and a local and humanistic concern of the farmers/shepherds and the hobgoblin attacks.  It is that kind of concise and cohesive thinking and presentation that makes an IRON DM entry a joy to read, even if some of the individual elements are not as strong as they could be.

But Enkhidu's ingredient use ranges from adequate to strong - which is always good.  the venerable and wise paladin as part of an order that seeks to destroy and/or hide away evil or corruptive magical items is a great idea, and the ambitious hobgoblin leader with his war party who takes his opportunity to strike a blow against the Knights of the Vault (have I mentioned that i am a fan of adventures that introuduces unique orders and cabals and organizations?) and get ths magical stone that will bring the _blinding snow_ (which I am glad was actual snow as opposed to ash - Yep, that was an example of Noskov being too clever for his own good) al lworked well.

Enkhidu also does a good job of breaking up the war party into various camps that accomplish various tasks, which sets up the opponents as strategically savvy, and allows the PCs an opportunity to come up with their own counter-tactics.  The dormant _hangman tree_ was also a nice touch that would sow chaos in one of what are bound to be great combats.

And of course, the description of the Foggy Moors, was a good use of environment to affect fights and the search for the hobgoblins.  Too many DMs ignore or forget about environment which is a shame - it makes the difference between a boring trade off of blows until the person with the least hit points and worse armor class falls and an actual intriguing and engaging fight.

And while the _Burned Corpses_ were naught more than window dressing, they were good window dressing that sets the tone for the savagery and cruelty of the hobgoblin foes.

And thus, it is pretty clear that 



Spoiler



*ENKHIDU* wins handily.  I felt he squeaked by in the Holiday IRON DM Newbie Tournament, but if he continues with such strength I can see him making the finals easily.  As for Noskov, he needs to examine his entries with a more critical eye if he hopes to get past the first round next time he plays and to be less wordy.



The winner goes on to face C-style in the next round.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

The Judgment for Round One - Third Match-Up Quickbeam vs. Cstyle has been posted.
Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 12, 2004)

Warning: 

Judgement is uber-nemmerlesque.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Warning:
> 
> Judgement is uber-nemmerlesque.




That goes without saying.


----------



## Paka (Feb 12, 2004)

Round One - Fifth Match-Up: 

Dave "To Everything There is a Season" Turner vs. "Jaka" Paka

*Ingredients*
_Slaughter of Halflings
Ogre Ghouls
Ballista
Daern’s Instant Fortress
Celestial Kobold
Pathetic Plea for Help_

 A Feast of Halflings   A Bite-Sized Adventure for characters of 3-5th levels

*Menu * 
*Back-story * – In which the ingredients are introduced and the table is set.
*Elements of Note * – In which the adventure’s main dishes are put on the table.
*Timeline * – In which the order that the courses are to be consumed is humbly suggested by the cook.
*Encounters * – In which the major events of the meal are offered to taste.
*Post-Meal Clean-up * - In which resolutions to the meal’s messy events are suggested and the ingredients are reviewed.

*Back-story:*

The Dire Jaws, a tribe of Ogre Ghouls, tracked Meepriel, a celestial Kobold, from their mountain lair when he stole their magic item.  Meepriel was weary from his flight and knew that if the Dire Jaws had access to their Daern’s Instant Fortress they would wreak havoc on the surrounding countryside from their portable stronghold.    

By the time the Dire Jaws came across the Halfling village of Gastonshire in the dead of night they had been tracking Meepriel for two days and their rage knew no bounds.  The slaughter of the Halflings  was swift and brutal.  Having been driven from the village by steadfast Halfling sheriff and his loyal deputies when they weren’t the Dire Jaws but still living Ogres, they decided to use the very ovens, stoves and cookware of the shire-folk to prepare a ghoulish feast.  Always thinking with their stomachs, the Dire Jaws lost track of their celestial quarry for a time.

While the Halflings of Gastonshire were prepared for the Ogre Ghoul’s meal their children did their best to evade the Dire Jaw’s detection, hoping to muster the weaponry kept in the Sheriff’s oak, where it is said there are not only short swords and sling bullets but an old ballista.

And somewhere in the night is a Celestial Kobold with a fortress in his pocket and a chip on his shoulder. 

The players should be drawn into this story by a pathetic plea for help, the ghosts of dead Halflings who are watching as their village, known for its fine chefs and bakers, is prepared as a necromantic six course meal.

*Elements of Note:*

*The Dire Jaws * - the pack of Ogre Ghouls who were to be led by a necromancer to world domination but they ate him before his schemes could come to fruition.  They are slavering ghouls in the sturdy frames of Ogres and pride themselves on the devouring of the world around them.

They know they need the instant fortress in order to be a real threat, using it as a secure point from which to lay siege to the world, and devour it .

*Gastonshire * – the Halfling village known for its baking and foodstuffs, often exported throughout the surrounding area for feasts of note.  It is a quaint town that usually has wonderful smells of baking and stews wafting through the air.  

A stout Sheriff with several levels in Ranger would have normally guarded the village but the Dire Jaws fell upon him while he slept and overwhelmed him.

*Meepriel * – the Celestial Kobold Paladin whose life has been difficult.  His noble Celestial blood fights with his cowardly and sadistic Kobold blood leading him to be conflicted.  He is the underdog hero, a mighty Kobold who sees the good in his people.

He looks like most Kobolds only that he has a small set of white and grey feathery wings on his back that allow him to fly at jogging speed and give him no end of joy.  

Naturally, the Dire Jaws want to eat these wings because they look tasty and because doing so would be so very, very wrong.

*Children of Gastonshire * – the few that managed to hide from the Dire Jaws attack are now trying to make their way to the Sheriff’s Oak, a tree-fort with the town’s armory of the town.  How many children there are and how skilled they are is up to the DM.  Some names:  Sed Tossbarrel, Gwina Greanleaf, Foster Sourorchard, Kaly Proudwine and Bess Oakenroot

*Daerna's Instant Fortress* - the item is a black cube and when the Necromancer's name, Charotos is spoken it turns into a stout tower with dark stones and as much death imagery as could be crammed into one stout tower.  Grim reaper doorways, ivory skull knockers, bone-inlaid door handles all make the keep quite dark and necromantic.

*Timeline:*

The Timeline is offered as if the players never interfered and should be altered according to the player character’s actions.

*Hour 1 * – Ogre Ghouls take Gastonshire.  They imprison the Halflings in a meat locker, eating a few to tide them over.  

Some children escape notice.

Meepriel get’s some much needed sleep in a hollow log after running from the Dire Jaws for two days straight.

*Hour 2 * – The Ogre Ghouls begin to organize, making sure they’ve captured the entire village.

The children begin to sneak towards the Oak to gather weapons.

The Ogre Ghouls not take up with cooking preparations begin anything living left in the town, concentrating on riding dogs still in their kennels.

*Hour 3 * – The Dire Jaws begin their hunt in my earnest, remembering their lost magic item and the Celestial Kobold.

The children see the Ogre Ghouls begin to intensify their hunt for Meepriel and have to take to more intense hiding.

Meepriel awakens and begins to skulk along the outside of the town, realizing he has led the Dire Jaws to this innocent, undefended place.

*Hour 4 * – The Ogres feast.  The children make a run towards the Oak.  Meepriel takes action, assaulting the Ogres alone if need be.

The players should probably find their way to Gastonshire by hour 2 or 3, depending on the pacing, level of tragedy and campaign tone decided by the DM.


*Encounters:*

*The Ghosts of Gastonshire * – This is the heavy-handed hook in which Halfling ghosts, with apples stuffed in their mouths and tears in their eyes, mumble pleas with the player characters to help save Gastonshire.

If the players can’t understand the Halflings, one could attempt to spit the apple form his mouth to talk before he dissipates.  When the player picks up the apple, with an easy Knowledge – Area Lore, Knowledge – Wilderness or even a Survival roll will tell the characters that the apple is a baking apple from Gastonshire, not far from where the ghosts appeared.

If the ghosts fail to move the players, they could meet up with Meepriel or have heard of the cooking prowess of Gastonshire and be on their way to get a meal. 

*The Children of Gastonshire * – The children are desperate to save their parents and are holding on to their sanity by a thin thread.  When the players find them in an outlying cottage within sight of the Sheriff’s Oak, the children are terrified and fairly certain they will soon by caught and eaten.

Although the children will be filled with red herring tales of a nasty ritual the ogres are performing to gain power through pies made with Halfling flesh and .  The children will have decent stealthy abilities, a good knowledge of the Gastonshire’s layout (including the ballista in the Sheriff’s Oak) and a real passion to save the village.

Getting to the Oak should be a delicate affair with Stealth roles being made vs. the Ghoul’s ability to spot (+7).  A singled failed roll should be three or four Ogre Ghouls to the fray with more to come if the battle should grow loud.

*The Necromancer’s Ghost * – The item held by Meepriel is not only magical but haunted.  The Necromancer, Charotos, who was to lead the Ogres to world domination, was consumed by the beasts within the portable keep.  He is angry at his undignified fate and could be brought in to give the players trouble, to lead them to Meepriel or to give them strategic advice, depending on what the Dungeon Master deems necessary at that point.  

The only weapon of the Necromancer’s Ghost is his special attack: Horrific Appearance.  During this terrible attack, the characters watch as the Neromancer’s normal form is riddled with the bites, nibbles and rends that eventually devoured and killed him.  His form is eventually devoured before their very eyes, causing a Fort Save which if failed causes 1d4 points of  permanent Strength, 1d4 points of permanent Dexterity and 1d4 points of permanent Constitution drain.

This attack can be stopped by pledging to destroy the Ogre Ghouls.

*Kobold with a Mission * – Whenever the players decide to first take out some Ogre ghouls, Meepriel will arrive to aid them in the finishing (if he hasn’t been used as a hook).  At best, the DM should insert the Celestial Kobold into the mix when his arrival can be most dramatic and of the most use to the players.  Meepriel will confess that it was his folly that led the Ogres to this village and he wants nothing more than to free these poor people from the Dire Jaws hungry grasp.

Meepriel is a Paladin of equal level with the player characters.  

*The Final Showdown with the Dire Jaws * – The final showdown will be determined by how bold the players were when they entered the village and how stealthily they dispatched the Ogre Ghouls.  The number of Ogre Ghouls in the final battle should be somewhere between 5 and 10, depending on how well the players are doing on hit points, if the Necromancer Ghost was a combat encounter or not.

If the characters are smart, they will put a few of the children on the ballista in the Sheriff’s Oak and draw the Dire Jaws out to the town square, where a few can be picked off before they engage in melee.  Perhaps if the players earn Meepriel’s trust he will even display his magic item which could be used in the final battle.  


*Post Meal Clean-up:*

If allowed to, Meepriel will keep the Daern’s Instant Fortress, unless a party member truly distinguished herself as a noble soul, then Meepriel might give the item to them, forcing them to swear a mighty oath upon his wings that they will use it for good.  Whether or not the item remains haunted by a Necromancer’s Ghost is up to the DM.

Even with a very successful group effort there should be several funerals to be had in the days to come.  The party is invited to take part.  They are assured that Gastonshire wakes always have excellent food.

*Slaughter of Halflings * – The poor folk of Gastonshire, our meal’s unsettling beginning
*Ogre Ghouls * – The Dire Jaws, our meal’s villains
*Ballista * – Dusty in the Sheriff’s Oak, the children’s hope
*Daern’s Instant Fortress * – Stolen from the Dire Jaws and thoroughly haunted, our meals’ McGuffin
*Celestial Kobold * – Meepriel, an unlikely Paladin and underdog of the meal
*Pathetic Plea for Help * – Delivered by Halfling ghosts, our meal’s hook


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 12, 2004)

Ouch!  Bounced in the first round by an upstart.  Well, I have to agree with Nemmerle that entering these competitions more often will help keep my skills at the top of their game -- so when's the next tourney .

In reply to the judgment, I'd say that most of the critical remarks are fair and valid points.  1,500 words of back story is just too much (and I knew it); a cleverly used ingredient which the PC's may never interact with (the magical silver arrows) is dangerous; and good end game devices and cliffhangers do not completely make up for a story that is otherwise hit and miss.  In the final analysis, I think that I was just thoroughly flummoxed by the mundane theme ingredients.

Congrats to Cstyle!
I'll be watching the rest of this contest from the sidelines, and plotting my triumphant return to the throne all the while !!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

First of all, I want to encourage any and all contestants to post exposition for their entries. 

Secondly,



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Ouch!  Bounced in the first round by an upstart.  Well, I have to agree with Nemmerle that entering these competitions more often will help keep my skills at the top of their game -- so when's the next tourney .
> 
> In reply to the judgment, I'd say that most of the critical remarks are fair and valid points.  1,500 words of back story is just too much (and I knew it); a cleverly used ingredient which the PC's may never interact with (the magical silver arrows) is dangerous; and good end game devices and cliffhangers do not completely make up for a story that is otherwise hit and miss.  In the final analysis, I think that I was just thoroughly flummoxed by the mundane theme ingredients.
> 
> ...




I have to say that _nemmerlesque_ judging works because all the contestants have a good humor and open-mind about it and no one ever takes it personally - which they shouldn't, especially since I rip equally as deep into all contestants, sometimes even when they have submitted winning entries!  

And of course, I open myself up to harsh criticism when I enter the tournaments other people run.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 12, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> First of all, I want to encourage any and all contestants to post exposition for their entries.
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> ...




True enough.  I'm just saddened that I didn't extend my streak of finals appearances (at least in contests I entered) to three.  Look for some exposition later today -- I promise there won't be three pages of background !


----------



## cstyle (Feb 12, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> ...the original Ritual of Ascension (watch third season of Buffy much? )




Ya know, I'm not a fan of Buffy and have no idea what you're talking about.  It just goes to show that there are no truly original ideas anymore.  **sigh**



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> But the flow of the adventure is ruined by Cstyle’s ‘roadside inn’ scene.  It just seems a little too convenient that the inn the PCs will happen to pass by on their way to see the rival king will be that that the evil wizard banished the good dwarven spirit to, and he knows the whole story as well.  Superfluous and obvious, Cstyle.  He needs to do better than that if he wants to be an IRON DM.  Heck, even Quickbeam’s Scooby-Doo inn is better than Cstyle’s, and that is saying something.




I didn't even realize how poor my usage of this ingredient was till I was reading your judgement.  I was so wrapped up in other parts of the story that it didn't occur to me that the roadside inn was completely tacked on, in addition to being way too convenient.  



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Heck, if it were my game, I would hope the evil wizard succeeded and became a great nemesis and thorn in the PCs side as he adds the power of nation to his arsenal of spells and knowledge.




I couldn't agree more.  In fact, no matter what happened (within reason), the PCs would not of seen the last of Tarazed.  If thwarted with Alshain, well, someone has to  take over for the now deceased Zaurak.  And the swith-a-roo can be performed on that poor sap just as easily.  After his exposure with Alshain, Tarazed would need to excersize discretion taking over for Zaurak, no public ceremonies or anything, but he would certainly be back.  Besides, every game needs an evil wizard that won't go away, right?

Overall, I must say that I am pleased.  I felt pretty good about my entry when I posted it, but then went back and read nem's judgement of the first match.  I saw what a stickler he was and started to worry!  As it turned out, half the things I worried about he praised, and that which got nailed were things I hadn't given a second thought.  Go figure!

Well, I need to get some work done and try to find time to read how the rest of the first round went.  So far I've only read one other match and judgement beside my own....


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 12, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> First of all, I want to encourage any and all contestants to post exposition for their entries.
> 
> Secondly,
> 
> ...




You got that right, cousin.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 12, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> *Not Your Father’s Disney*
> A DND adventure for mid to upper level characters.




It was funny, after tossing out four or five story ideas b/c I just couldn't get all of the ingrediants to fit, I thought to myself that maybe I was making this too difficult.  I needed to return to basics.  I started thinking of a story that had an evil wizard trying to bully a weak willed king into giving him the princess's hand in marriage.  Then, a mysterious stranger comes to the court, proclaiming to be a prince from an unknown foreign land, asking for the princess's hand as well.  Then I just started laughing when I realized that I was rewriting Alladin!  And this was well after I made the original comment about Disney.  Very ironic.  Anyway, I quickly tossed the idea out the window, and the next one that came to mind turned into the entry I posted.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

The judgment for Round One - Fourth Match-up: Enkhidu vs. Noskov has been posted.

You can read it by clicking here.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have the time right now, but will post some reflections on round 4 sometime tonight.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Q&a*

First off, as I already had way too long an entry, I kind of hoped some of the questions you asked would be implied.  I hoped that if you looked up or actually read into the story, it would all make more sense.  It may not be perfect, and I took some liberties, but I thought most of your questions could be answered if you examine the text.




			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> There were seven paragraphs of background, but never once was the dryad mentioned in it, and yet she is what the PCs are supposedly going to quest for and save.  When you've had that much expostion and there are still things that have yet to be explained in the "meat" of the adventure you have clearly done something wrong.




The PCs were not out to save the Dryad, they were out to save their friend.  Considering what happened to him, I would assume that anyone would see that you can't get far in life having those visions.  The Dryad is a ghost becasue of the traumatic death she suffered.  She, like many ghosts, wants peace.  I admit to forcing on the hook, but I had no choice - space.  I was going to go through how the dryad was looking for a savior and was easily swayed in her love,  (Thus the confrontation with the paladin.) but didn't want to use the space.

The Dryad isn't mentioned in the background because no one but the paladin and the other man knew abou her.  The background was based off what the PCs would know from the perspective of local legend.  The only reason I mentioned that she was a dryad at all was to make the hangman's tree more potent.  She was hung by her own life tree, which would not kill her.  Then, when he set the tree afire, she burned alive without ever actually burning (the rope would not be intact if she had physically burned.)





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - There is no attempt to explain why the particular PCs is affected by the curse.




That was because I hoped it would be surmised by the "love" comments from the dryad.  That may be a big assumption, but I needed to save space.  She picked him because she wanted a romatic love figure to come and save her from her torment.





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - The paladin finding out about the cursed PC is dependent upon word of it going around town, which is not guaranteed - though I guess PCs are likely to go seek out the paladin for advice and aid if they know or learn about him.




Actually, I didn't expect the PCs to go to the paladin.  They could, but most people had more or less written him off as a coot.  My assumption was based on it being a 500 person town.  I went to a 500 person high school.  If something big happend, everyone would know within hours...tops.





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - Why did the hobgoblins become ghosts?  As far as I can discern from the Tolstoy-esque introduction, their destruction had nothing to do with the dryad and the paladin's fall from grace.  And do I even need to add the fact that the ingredient was "Hobgoblin War Party", not "Hobgoblins Ghosts" and they are not much of a war party when the PCs get to interact with them?




They were a war party when they were seiging the village.  Their destruction is how the paladin found the dryad.  The dryad raised them as ghosts for the specific purpose of keeping in whoever she selected to free her in the forest.  She had complete control of the swamp and everything in it.  Thats how she manipulated the mist with herself and the hobgoblins appearing wherever they pleased and whispered to the PCs through it as well.  If you missed it, the swamp was once the valley where the paladin chased and killed the Hobgoblins and discovered the dryad.  It became a swamp after the melted snow ran off the mountains and put out the forest fire.  Without trees to absorb water and moisture, the valley became a swamp. Geogrophy





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - The hobgoblin ghosts are nothing more than a means of rail-roading the PCs, and seem like quite a near impossible challenge to overcome for any group - even a 5th level group, which this adventure is supposed to be balanced for at the upper end.




Originally, I didn't set any level limits.  I did that at the time of post assuming it was required.  As far as I'm concerned, most adventures can be scaled any way you want them to be based off the DM's ability to do so.  It was a railroad.  It was intentional.  She was a smart dryad, what can I say.  There was a small chance to escape.  Besides, even if they were forcing it, the PC could only be healed by going anyway.





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - A hangman tree is a monster, not just a tree someone was hanged from.  Though the ingredient need not have been the monster, it could have simply have been a tree someone liked to hang people from - but that was not quite the case either.




I am well aware what a Hangman's tree is, but I don't particularly like it as a monster and thought the idea of the dryad being hung from her own life tree was quite a nice touch on the hangman's tree idea.  I never looked at it in your perspective, so I guess now that you mention it, it's not the best use.  It was originally intended to have more meaning, but again....too much story.





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> - Why does the dryad want to drown the cursed PC?  What does that have to do with anything?  Why does destroying her or having the PC be drowned have the same effect of lifting the curse?  Should it not be the paladin?




If you don't get the part of the dryad picking the PC because she is "in love" with him, you won't get this.  She is dead.  She's a ghost.  She want's to be freed, but she wants her lover to come with her, or take the paladin with her.  Either will work and I was trying to give options instead of a linear path to what happens.  The breaking of the curse was to take the dryad's body and lay it in the water, then wash his eyes out.  If they kill the dryad, the curse is still broken.  If the paladin goes in with her, the curse is still broken.  If the PC dies, well, it doesn't really matter does it?





			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> And of course (Enkidu's), the description of the Foggy Moors, was a good use of environment to affect fights and the search for the hobgoblins.  Too many DMs ignore or forget about environment which is a shame - it makes the difference between a boring trade off of blows until the person with the least hit points and worse armor class falls and an actual intriguing and engaging fight.





I thought this was to set up a story for an adventure to be played around, not to tell a DM how to DM.  This is not a knock at Enkidu either.  I didn't include any details about how swamp affects a character because that's a DM's _job_.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*For the Record*

  Sour grapes


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Ehem*


----------



## Paka (Feb 12, 2004)

Noskov said:
			
		

> I take it personally exactly because this statement did not apply to your judgement of our competition.  That on top of the "Nice Try" before the competition started just gets my Jockies in a bunch.




Noskov, I'm sorry you took it hard.  As someone who got dinged from the first round of the Holiday Iron DM, I've gotta tell ya that you'll come to peace with the whole thing when you realize that the Iron DM contest is built around just one person, judging.

Nemmerle isn't biased because he's a bad person.  He's biased because he's human and the myth of the unbiased judge is just that, a myth.

I hope you had fun writing your entry and will stick around to pat me on the head and stop MY whining when the judgement for my entry comes in.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 12, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Nemmerle isn't biased because he's a bad person.  He's biased because he's human and the myth of the unbiased judge is just that, a myth.




Speaking of which, there should be an annual IronDM Masters Tournament that is judged by three people.  All contestants would have to have a tournament championship to their credit to get in.  What do you all think?  If I don't win this one, which would put me in the masters, I'd be willing to fill a judge's seat!

Course, finding three people that actually have the time to judge one of these, all at the same time, now that could be difficult.  It's hard enough finding the time to be in one, let alone judge it!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

Noskov,

I'm sorry you feel that way.  But it still stands that your entry would have been better if you had cut out some of the long-winded intro and included some of the points you angrily told me in your rebuttal.

As for the "Nice Try" nickname - it was meant as something _you_ would say to an opponent, I'm really sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*My bad I guess*



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Noskov,
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way.  But it still stands that your entry would have been better if you had cut out some of the long-winded intro and included some of the points you angrily told me in your rebuttal.
> 
> As for the "Nice Try" nickname - it was meant as something _you_ would say to an opponent, I'm really sorry if that wasn't clear.





I'm sorry for reading too deep into the "Nice Try" nickname.  I guess that's my subconscious.  I almost told you to go ahead a put in a substitue when you posted the ingredients because I wasn't going to bother wasting everyones time if it was just going to be a wash.  I decided to go ahead and try.  Then, when I saw the decision and the way you delivered it, I was nothing short of offended.  I figured if you had it out for me in the first place, you could have just disqualified me or told me that you could not judge me fairly based on you not liking the things I said. (Still thinking it was because of my brazen trash talking going over the line.)

I still think you could have gone about it differently.  Everything in your judgement was a criticism of my submission or a praisal of my competitor's.  I can deal with criticism, but your points were the things I thought were actually good about the story (if the assumptions I hoped were made were there).  The only ingredients you don't criticize of mine are not mentioned at all.  I have read most of the IronDM competitions and never once saw such a one-sided decision.  This, on top of my appearent misunderstanding of the nickname, made it look a little too biased to me...maybe it's just my ego tripping.

Anyway, I still agree with the decision, just not your method of delivering the decision.  That's all.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

Round One - Sixth (and Final) Match-Up: 

"_Now and_" Zenld vs. "_The Ever-Impronouncible_" Tleilaxu

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Conspiracy of Dopplegangers
Mass Suggestion
Otherworldly Dogs
Panic
Suspicious Lizardfolk
False Reward




We're starting it off simple.  

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 12, 2004)

Round One - Fifth Match-Up: 

Dave "To Everything There is a Season" Turner vs. "Jaka" Paka

Ingredients
-----------------
Slaughter of Halflings
Ogre Ghouls
Ballista
Daern’s Instant Fortress
Celestial Kobold
Pathetic Plea for Help

Blackstone, by Dave Turner
An adventure for 3rd level PCs

Synopsis:

As the PCs travel overland from one location to another, they are met by a sallow, desperate halfling riding a pony.  The halfling tells the PCs that his town has been overrun by an infestation of ghouls.  Many townsfolk have been infected or transformed into ghouls and only a tiny enclave of untainted halflings still survive.  The halfling urges the PCs to save the remaining halfings.

When the PCs arrive at the town of Blackstone, they find death and isolation.  Many of the Halflings have been turned into ghouls and roam the town trying to find and eat the few living survivors.  The town leaders have barricaded themselves in an Instant Fortress, but are running out of food and water.  From the roof of the towns’ former temple, ghouls have set up a pair of salvaged ballista and are slowly chipping away at the Fortresses’ strength.

The PCs must enter the town and find a way to save the remaining townsfolk and put an end to the ghoul epidemic.

DM’s Background:

Lordar Threndel was a halfling ranger born and raised in Blackstone.  When he reached maturity, he enlisted in the town’s militia and was assigned to the prestigious ranger unit that provided early warning and defense for Blackstone.  After several successful and remarkable years as a ranger, Lordar was given command of his own band of rangers, which meant that he had two junior rangers under him.

Four weeks ago, Lordar’s band was investigating a well-known cave complex at the outer limits of his territory.  Although not very deep, the complex was spacious and often provided temporary shelter to roving bands of goblinoids.  On the day that Lordar arrived, he noticed the tell-tale signs of current use.   Lordar took his band in close to determine the strength of the force inside.  The cave was occupied as Lordar suspected, but not by goblinoids.  A large pack of goblin ghouls had created an ambush and Lordar’s band walked right into it.

Lordar and his rangers were transformed into ghouls.  After the change, Lordar quickly recognized that the current Ghoul Lord was vulnerable and slew her, becoming the new Ghoul Lord.  Although Lordar’s thoughts were now dominated by the ghoulish desire for living flesh, he still retained his past memories.  He knew the perfect place to find living flesh: Blackstone.

Lordar’s plan was simple.  He would infect as many townsfolk as surreptitiously as he and his band could manage without exposing their growing numbers.  When he had enough ghouls under his command, he would launch an open attack and consume the entire town, satiating his desire for living flesh and swelling the ranks of a fledgling ghoul army.  He divided his ghouls into three groups, each led by a halfling ghoul and sent them to infect the farms on the outskirts of Blackstone.  Within a week, he had a hundred ghouls.  He was even able to ambush and transform a small band of ogres, who became * ogre ghasts.* (Sidenote: any creature of 4HD or greater who succumbs to ghoul fever becomes a ghast.  Ogres have 4HD, so I’ve deviated from the ingredient and made them ogre ghasts, as the rules suggest)  

Two weeks ago, in the dead of night, Lordar’s ghoul army descended upon Blackstone.  Lordar used his knowledge of the town’s militia and defenses to give his group a huge tactical advantage.  Before the dawn, the militia had been defeated and dozens of * halflings * were infected or * slaughtered *.  Since that time, the living townsfolk have been fighting a losing battle as more of their members either die or become infected with ghoul fever.

Before the end of the first night of battle, Ardal Doon (male, Fighter 3, LG), the Captain of the Guard, used the town’s * Daern’s Instant Fortress * to create a safe haven from which to organize the town’s defenses.  Several of Blackstone’s leaders were able to find refuge in the Fortress before it was surrounded: Torrak the Wise (male, Cleric 3, NG, worshipper of the campaign’s sun god), Mayor Gwynn (female, Commoner 2, NG), and 15 of the towns elite slingers.   All nearby sources of food have been depleted and the fate of those inside the fortress is grim as the Lordar’s * ballistae * take their toll.

The Hook:

The PCs are traveling along a little-used road when a halfling on a pony suddenly appears over the nearest hill and races towards them.  Average Spot checks reveal that both pony and rider are exhausted and wounded.  If the PCs make efforts to hide or avoid the halfling, he cries out for them to stop and speak with him.

Muryn Longtooth (male, Warrior 1, CG) fled Blackstone a day ago, after failing to defend his family from ghoul attack.  He didn’t emerge from the battle unscathed, however.  His skin is graying, his eyes are becoming yellowed and rheumy, and his nails and teeth are elongating as ghoul fever consumes him.  He tells the PCs that his town of Blackstone has been overrun by ghouls and that there are still survivors within the walls that need help.  He is wracked with guilt over the death of his family and offers a *pathetic plea for help * to help what few townsfolk remain alive.  

Muryn is able to relate the following information about the situation.  Anything not mentioned here is left to the DM to improvise:

-	The attack was two weeks ago and the majority of the townsfolk have either been slaughtered or transformed.
-	The town’s leaders were able to erect the Instant Fortress in the central square, but seeing the Fortress and fighting through the ghouls to reach it are two different things.
-	There are small isolated groups of living halflings hiding in the town, desperately trying to escape or merely survive.
-	Muryn caught glimpses of large humanoids on the roof of the town hall, but wasn’t able to figure out what they were doing.
-	He cannot provide a reliable estimate of the number of ghouls, but he guesses that it’s two hundred or more.

Once the PCs have finished talking to Muryn, he asks them to kill him.  The thought of what he is transforming into is awful for him and he wants to die.  It’s up to the PCs to determine what Muryn’s fate will be.  A _remove disease_ spell will rid him of the ghoul fever.  Other options aside from killing Muryn might involve tying him up with rope until he can be magically cured.

Blackstone:

The town is named for the materials used in its construction, namely an unusual black granite quarried nearby.  Coupled with the wood-shingled roofs, this gives the town a decidedly dark atmosphere, even during the day.  The wooden palisade that protects the down still stands, but all the gates into town have been smashed.  Prior to the ghoul attack, Blackstone held nearly 500 halflings.  Less than one hundred remain now, scattered in small bands around Blackstone or in the Instant Fortress.

The overall mood in Blackstone is eerie emptiness.  The streets are utterly deserted and there are plenty of signs of battle.  There are overturned carts next to rotting piles of spilled vegetables.  Many doors and windows have been smashed.  There are small fires burning in a the ruins of a few buildings.  The Instant Fortress is a gleaming metallic beacon rising above the rest of the town.  Aside from the noises that the wind makes and causes (such as a loose shutter banging against the wall), the town is still.  

Encounters:

The following groups and locations are likely sources of PC interaction.  Rather than playing the town as some kind of massive dungeon-crawl, the DM should allow the PCs to explore the devastated town and insert these encounters whenever he feels it’s appropriate.  The length and pace of the time in town (and the adventure in general) is entirely in the DM’s hands.  The town is crawling with ghouls and the DM should make it plain that the PCs need to maintain a low-profile to avoid being overrun.  DMs should be lenient when deciding whether or not the actions of the PCs have 

Ghouls:  The ghouls in this town are overwhelmingly halfing ghouls.  They wander in packs of 4-6 (depending on the size and strength of the PC party), searching for flesh to consume.  PCs could encounter them in any number of ways:

-	The ghouls could ambush the PCs
-	The PCs could stumble across some halfling ghouls eating their fellow townsfolk
-	The PCs might come to the rescue of some surviving townsfolk
-	The ghouls might be looking for spears that can be used as ammunition in the ballistae
-	The ghouls are looting the town to bring to Lordar, as he has ordered.
-	The PCs might encounter one of the ghasts, with or without some ghouls

Use a ghoul encounter as a way of picking up the pace of the game if it’s slowed down, whether the ghouls attack or simply appear and must be avoided.  An interesting option is to surprise the PCs with encounters with ghoul animals, like dogs or ponies, or ghoulish halfling children. (Sidenote: Strictly speaking, ogres are Giants and only Humanoids can become ghouls.  Since the ingredient allows for this bending of normal ghoul rules, I feel it’s appropriate to allow ghouled animals)  The patrols are largely disorganized and scattered.  If ghouls are avoided, the PCs might hear them discussing Lordar and activity at the town hall.  Ghoul patrols are active both day and night.

Halfling Survivors:  By and large, these are desperate people who are panicked.  They are either afraid to move for fear of encountering ghoul patrols or trying to make their way to the Instant Fortress.  They are generally found in groups of 3-5 and are dirty, hungry, and frightened.  They will try to get PCs to escort them out of the city or to the Instant Fortress, depending on how the DM wishes to portray them.  In some cases, they might be too scared to move at all, but will still give PCs what information they can, such as the location of the town hall.

The Instant Fortress:  Erected in the center of the towns large plaza, the Fortress is in dire shape.  It has been reduced to 21hp, thanks to a combination of particularly strong ballista shots and an initial attack by the ogre ghasts with their metal-shod greatclubs.    The halfling defenders nearly killed a ghast during one assault, however, so Lordar switched tactics to the ballistae.  There are gouges in the Fortress as well as a few holes where the ballista spears actually penetrated the walls.

Four slingers keep watch from the crenellations day and night, taking shots of opportunity against any ghoul that ventures too close.  The Fortress is constantly watched by hidden packs of ghouls who often kill any surviving halflings who make a dash for the Fortress. 

If the PCs can meet or communicate with the defenders, they learn the following:

-	The defenders know that the ghasts and ballistae are the key to turning the tide of the ghoul infestation.  Without the ballistae or ogres, Lordar has no means of damaging the Fortress.  The defenders could then slowly take back the town, using the Fortress as an unassailable base of operations.
-	They can tell the PCs a bit of Lordar’s story and explain that the town fell so quickly in part because of Lordar’s knowledge of their defenses.
-	They will offer a substantial reward if the PCs agree to help clear the town of the ghoul infestation.  The DM should choose a suitable reward based on his campaign.
-	With Lordar eliminated, the ghouls might turn on each other in the fight for flesh.

Town Hall:  The hall is located some distance away from the Fortress.  Lordar ordered a pair of ballistae be ripped from the watchtowers and brought to the roof to fire at the Fortress.  At night, a ghast mans each one and fires spears scavenged from the town.  Often the shots shatter against the Fortress, but the ghasts get lucky sometimes and manage to overcome the incredible hardness of the Fortress.  

The building itself has been transformed into an abattoir.  There are dozens of halfling bodies in various stages of being eaten strewn throughout.  In some rooms, infected halflings whimper and cower in the corners as they await their transformation.  The following encounters are possible inside the Town Hall:

-	Lordar (male, 3 HD ghoul, CE) holds court in the central council chamber, a hemispherical room with a 15’ ceilings and ringed with benches and desks.  He’s usually attended by some goblin ghouls who are the original pack that he encountered in the caves.  He might be hearing reports from ghouls returning from the town or accepting treasure that the ghouls have scavenged.
-	Rhedd and Teodoc (male/female, 2 HD ghouls, CE), Lordar’s former lieutenants, can be found separately with their personal retinue of ghouls.
-	The roof holds the two ogre ghasts, the ballistae, and several ghoul assistants who help load the spears into the ballistae.  This a large pile of ammunition here comprised of a mixed selection of spears.

Aethon: This is a wildcard in the town.  Aethon is a *celestial kobold* (male, Cleric 4, CG) and a servant of the Sun God.  Like the PCs, he was traveling near Blackstone when he received a vision from his god.  The halfling priest Torrak (who is trapped inside the Fortress) prayed for his god to help him and Aethon is the Sun God’s answer.  Aethon obeyed his god, but is only a single kobold.  He’s been in Blackstone for a few days and has been unable to successfully approach the Fortress.  He hides in the ruins and tries to find survivors, whom he escorts out of town before going back in for more.  

The DM should arrange for the PCs to encounter Aethon.  They will find him single-handedly holding a pack of 4 ghouls away from an injured halfling child, using prayers and a talisman of the Sun God.  If the PCs befriend Aethon, he agrees to join them in their struggle to restore Blackstone.

Conclusion:

Once the PCs have killed Lordar and the ghasts, the ghouls lose their cohesion.  Over the next few days, they turn on each other as the threat of Lordar’s discipline has evaporated.  Combined with brave sorties from the Instant Fortress (perhaps with PC aide), the ghouls can be driven off or destroyed.

This still leaves Blackstone in a precarious position.  They are vulnerable to attack from regular bandits or goblinoids that periodically threaten the town.  If the DM wishes to move the PCs along, he might have a relief force of nearby halfling allies arrive to provide security until Blackstone is back on its feet.

*Slaughter of Halflings* – the inhabitants of Blackstone and the ghouled halflings
*Ogre Ghouls* – the ghasts who are firing ballistae
*Ballista* – On the roof of the town hall
*Daern’s Instant Fortress* – Located in the town plaza and the final hope of the halfling defenders
*Celestial Kobold* – possible ally for the PCs
*Pathetic Plea for Help* – Muryn’s plea in the adventure hook.


----------



## Paka (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice adventure, Dave.  Good luck.

Let us brace ourselves for impact.  The _judgement_ is-a-comin'.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 12, 2004)

Judgment of Round One - Fifth Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Paka

Jeez, why don't you guys gimme a break and agree that one of you should write a clearly superior entry to the other and make my life a bit easier - but the closer two entries are in style and quality the more I have really dig into every detail and element to find out who is going to go on to the next round.

So since both of the entries are not only so similar, but similarly good, I'm going to use the ole direct ingredient comparison method of judging this match.

Even as I write this I am still not sure who is going to win: You sweatin' yet?

*Slaughter of Halflings*:  Both contestants have the slaughter of halflings be because of ghouls, which I guess I expected (though I hoped someone might think outside the box and bring forth a different scenario that played on assumptions and then pulled the rug out from under you).  This is tough.  On one hand I love that Dave Turner's slaughter was caused by a halfling ghoul who uses his intimate knowledge of the town to make sure the slaughter is successful, but how can I turn a blind eye to a slaughter being born of a paladin trying to do the good thing and inadvertantly leading the raveous ogres to the vicinity of the halfling town?  And while the main portion of the slaughtering happens in the background of both entries, I like that one is clearly an example of the consequences of a supposedly good action can lead to a lot innocent people suffering.   I think, Paka gets the edge on this one, but only by about half a "point".

*Daern's Instant Fortress*: Have I mentioned I hate both Paka and Dave Turner?  Anyway, Paka's 'fortress' really doesn't come into play in his entry nearly as much as Dave Turner's - it really is a MacGuffin - but more of a MacGuffin for the paladin than for the PCs, which is unfortunate.  However, the fortress itself is connected to the Ogre Ghouls in a good way, making it the mobile fortress of the necromancer they once served - and by inhabiting it with the necromancer's ghost and creating opportunity for moral quandry and alignment and ethos exploration with the paladin and the PCs.  But I have to wonder if the fortress might even be used in this scenario.  Dave Turner has more of a "Night of the Living Dead" scenario going in his entry, (which would make the PCs the hillbillies ) - with townsfolk trapped in the fortress while the ghouls and ghasts prowl around outside and hope to find a way into the fortified cubic castle.  In this case, the fortress is a central part of the scenario, and poses the problem of the PCs communicatiing or working in conjunction with those trapped within - which could lead to some clever thinking on the part of the PCs to break the seige, especially since the ogre ghasts and the other ghouls will present a difficult foe.  Unfortunately, Dave does not take the time to explain the presence of the fortress in the halfling town, except to just say they have it.  Personally, I cannot say one competitor used it better than the other.  This ingredient is a wash for them.

*Ogre Ghouls*: Straight up, Paka's are better.  They have a bit of history and purpose to them that links them to both the celestial kobold and to the Instant Fortress - while Dave Turner's are almost an after-thought, though they do serve to rip the balistae down for use against the fortress, which is good or else the halflings within could last as long as they had food and there would be no sense of urgency - so in that sense Dave Turner's do serve a purpose - but they are not as well entwined with the plot as Paka's.  Not to mention, that rules or not, the ingredient was ogre _ghouls_ not ghasts.

*Celestial Kobold:*  Again I think Paka takes this one as well.  Meepriel is more developed NPC and his "good acts" are the catalyst for slaughter and evil, how can you not admire that?  On the other hand, Aethon, isn't all that bad of a character either, and scene Dave describes for when the PCs come across him is powerful, but in the end the guilt and consequences of the paladin in Paka's scenario is more emotionally powerful.

*Ballista*: Dave Turner gets this one handily.  The seige weapon is a lot more useful and dangerous being used by the ghouls to try to get into the instant fortress than it is as some trophy in the sherriff's place (as Paka has it).  And Dave Turner makes it work out by having it be something only someone with the strength of an ogre could manage to arrange.

*Pathetic Plea for Help*: Another close one.  I have to say that the Paka's scene of the mute ghosts with apples in their mouths was powerful and I love the idea of leaving the apple behind as a clue to where the slaughter happened.  Food can be very strong imagery.  However, I think Dave's is a lot more _pathetic_, the poor halfling wasting away and slowly becoming a ghoul as he pleads with the PCs to help his people.  I can just examine Muryn wheezing and sweating and slavering as he voice breaks and changes and he explains about the stuation and then has to beg the PCs to kill him when they pledge that they will go help.  A great and powerful scene, and a lot more pitiable.

So where does this leave us?  Frankly at a stalement.  Both constestants have a bunch of other little details that really help to flesh out their adventures, and as is common with similar entries, they could easily be combined to make an even better adventure.  But as much as I like them both and would love to advance both players, I can only choose one and I choose. . . .

Damn!  Why is this so hard?  Paka's set up of the events is really superior and his individual use of ingredients and how he binds them together has a slight edge over Dave Turner, but the meat of Dave's is better - it has a more strategic-oriented combat surrounding the fortress, and he did a good job with NPC development and creating pathos.  So. . . So. . . So. . . 



Spoiler



*Dave Turner* wins.  And I hate that, if only because last time Paka was in an IRON DM tournament I eliminated him even though I actually liked his adventure better, and I wanted to advance him this time, knowing the potential he had would come to fruition in this tournament, and it did and I think against some of the other winners of this round he could have won - but Dave Turner stepped up.  Sigh, Paka,


 I hope you'll come back and play again.  Stick with it.  Luck will be on your side eventually.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 12, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Nice adventure, Dave.  Good luck.
> 
> Let us brace ourselves for impact.  The _judgement_ is-a-comin'.



 Yours is no slouch either, Paka.  There are lots of things about it I like, but I'll stay quiet until The Hour of Judgment has passed.  Best of luck, er...prepare to lose!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 12, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Noskov, I'm sorry you took it hard.  As someone who got dinged from the first round of the Holiday Iron DM, I've gotta tell ya that you'll come to peace with the whole thing when you realize that the Iron DM contest is built around just one person, judging.
> 
> Nemmerle isn't biased because he's a bad person.  He's biased because he's human and the myth of the unbiased judge is just that, a myth.




I just wanted to chime in on this subject.

I managed to win my first five rounds in Iron DM competition over the course of two tournaments before tasting defeat for the first time.  When I read the Final Round judgment posted by Incognito for the Winter 2003 Tourney, I was extremely irked, and I responded in kind.

Having reflected back on this matter occasionally over the past year, I've come to realize that it's totally valid and acceptable that my opponent's entry was simply better in Incognito's eyes.  Someone else might have seen the battle differently, but they weren't judging the contest.  The same could be said for each round that I prevailed in, whereby another judge would have sent me packing.

The bottom line is that personal biases and preferences do factor into judging these competitions.  And that's OK insofar as they're applied equally to both parties and their respective entries.  I have no doubt that Nemmerle is consistent and fair in this regard.  I don't particularly care for losing any more today than I did last year (especially since that makes two losses in a row), but I'm less likely to get PO'ed at the judge's decision.

As for overly harsh and/or personal criticism in these tournaments, I just presume that nothing was meant to be offensive.  I didn't appreciate being told to get back on my game, etc., but I also realize Nem wasn't seeking to be a jerk.  If that makes me naive, then so be it.  Perception and intent are crucial considerations when reading biting critiques like those posted in every Iron DM competition.

And FWIW, you all better believe I'm gonna be back next time around!!  I shall not stand for the intolerable disgrace of watching from the sidelines so early on in the game !!  You've got yourselves one hasty and angry Ent here, so be afraid.  Be very afraid .


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Ok Ok Ok Ok*

 - I never said it was better then Enkidu's.  His is better and I don't question that.

I guess I'm doing a little judging on Nemms' judging process.  If it's too long or not well put together, as mine was, just say "Noskov looses because of poor formatting and length.  I couldn't get through it and make sense of it."  I would have accepted that.  _I would have agreed_.  I got upset because I thought the points he made showed that he didn't truly read it thoroughly, which added to my anger towards thinking it was bias based of a character judgement.  I got that from the non-negative critique of Enkidu's submission, the extremely negative critique of mine and my misunderstanding of the nickname.

Please, I know my initial reaction was full of anger and some unnecessary accusations and I have removed what I thought was unfair to try and set the record straight.  I had really only one point in all the ranting and that one point seems to be lost to everyone replying.

*Point* - Disqualify an entry that does not fit the criteria.  If you can't fairly judge it because of it's length, unoganization, etc. say so.  There is a line between subjective critiqueing and disrespect and, in my opinion, Nemme crossed it in his judgement.  That's it.

 We  , yeah, we


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Afterthought*

In the long run, I suppose I should have not posted the entry at all.  I knew it was a turd and I knew it was going to loose.  I did it because I felt smited and didn't want to go down without a fight.

I still hold true to my *"Point"*

You've gotten me to concede the rest.  I no longer want to be the herpes infested cold sore upon the face of an otherwise good IronDM contest.

....not that I'm herpes infested....that you know of.....


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 12, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> but I also realize Nem wasn't seeking to be a jerk.




Of course he is - in the Simon Cowell "tough-talking judge" way, not the "big man being a jerk" way. I find the judge style really refreshing and interesting, partially because he's far harsher than I would be. If feelings get hurt, it's neither personal nor the end of the world. I know Nemm pretty well in person; he's incredibly nice, and he's able to be very diplomatic when he wants to be. He judges in that style because it makes these competitions more interesting for the viewers.

Noskov, I'd advise that you NEVER criticize yourself or your own entry like that. It's okay if someone else had a better entry than you, but never trashtalk _yourself_; the fact that you had the bravery to enter this in the first place says volumes about you. And it's always better to submit a flawed entry than no entry at all.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Question*

Nemme,

Serious question here.

What does "Tolstoy-esque introduction"  mean?  I know (vaguely - name only and that he's russian) who Leo Tolstoy is, although I've never read anything from him.  Am I to surmise you are referring to him and that he has long and wordy introductions that you strongly dislike?

No joke, I'm curious....well, there's some sarcasm in the dislike part, but the rest is serious.

Would you recomend him?
_-that is a half joke_


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 12, 2004)

Tolstoy is known for being long winded. He wrote War and Peace, the definative "long book."


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

*Not a copout*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Noskov, I'd advise that you NEVER criticize yourself or your own entry like that. It's okay if someone else had a better entry than you, but never trashtalk _yourself_; the fact that you had the bravery to enter this in the first place says volumes about you. And it's always better to submit a flawed entry than no entry at all.




Seriously Piratecat, I knew it was crap.  I didn't start on it till 12:00pm the day it was due (7:00pm) and that was while I was at work.  I had reasons other then lazyness for this, believe me, but  I didn't mention it because I don't like to make excuses.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 12, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Tolstoy is known for being long winded. He wrote War and Peace, the definative "long book."




Ahhh....I should have looked it up before comenting.  I suck with names.  Yeah, all you had to do was mention 'War and Peace'.


----------



## Paka (Feb 13, 2004)

The suspense of waiting is...growing...difficult...must walk away from computer.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow.I was going to do a breakdown of Nemm's comments about the round (which I did during HIDM 2003), but took a look at the thread, and instead decided to post some of what I believe is insight about Iron DM.

When I first entered the IDM n00b edition, I took a look back at some of the previous threads that Nemm had judged and watched his judgements like a hawk to see what he did and did not like. And while I think I was truly outclassed talent-and-imagination-wise by some of the other competitors in that contest, I think the reason I eventually won was because Nemm and I have very similar tastes in gaming. I was inadvertantly writing material that Nemm might have written.

I guess what I'm saying is that writing an Iron DM entry is no different than any other sort of writing: know your audience. 

Here's some examples, from the first three contests:



			
				Nemm in the Rules of Iron DM said:
			
		

> ...Note: Due to the extra number of match-ups in this tournament, I will be a lot stricter about length - You stand warned...




This is a big one. When I did a word count after I finished my entry and saw over 3000 words, I grumbled a bit and then went back and cut 400 of them. It turned out that I used too many prepositional phrases, cut them, and my entry read better than it had.



			
				Nemm said:
			
		

> And here is a hint for all you would-be IRON DMs out there, however neat an idea you present might be (like having the wishes the cow grants transport you to a fairy tale world where they come true and replace you with thematically-aligned monsters to wreack havoc in the "real world") make sure you include a damn example or two, to show what you mean and as a guideline for how it is to be handled - otherwise it just comes off as a half-assed idea.




This quote is why I spent so much space on pointing out how the fog covered moors affected combat and mechanics. Sure, anyone with access to the SRD could look this stuff up, but I wanted to make damn sure that they weren't just a backdrop and were in fact the centerpieve of the adventure. In my first IDM I made the mistake of not pointing out stuff out that I figured would be slf-explanatory only to find out that what was obvious to me wasn't obvious to anyone else.



			
				yep said:
			
		

> ]...When you have the IRON DM judge thinking “when is something that concerns the PCs gonna happen?” you know its bad news, and that is exactly how I felt when I was reading that long-winded backstory...




Remember my first point, well it turns out this is why Nemm put it in there - no matter how good the backstory is (and Noskov, I think your backstory falls into this catagory) if it isn't presented in a concise manner, it doesn't matter. In the case of backstory, Nemm (and most IDM judges, it seems) prefer short and sweet ot long and involved. There are ways around this - we'll look into one of them in a minute.



			
				Nemm said:
			
		

> Wulf smartly went for detailing that thing you can get away with detailing in an IRON DM entry because it only takes a sentence or two and its presence throughout a scenario only helps to develop it and bind it together with other ingredients, or is a central non-ingredient element that does that does the binding. I am talking about an NPC.




Nemm _loves_ NPCs. I think he spends his lonely Valentine's Days statting the dang things up. Because of this, every IDM entry I write has a big "hey look its the NPC section!" section. And here's why I bring it up - NPCs are really backstory. My NPC descriptions actually had _more_ background in them than my background! I did a quick count - Noskov had 965 words of background, and I had 833. Basically, I snuck my background in the back door.

Finally, and I didn't find the quote for this one because it was in the sign up thread, a literal interpretation of the ingredients is almost always best. In Nemm's words, be clever but not "too" clever.

Oh, and Noskov, you coming to the Ohio Gameday?


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 13, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> The suspense of waiting is...growing...difficult...must walk away from computer.



 Ditto!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Of course he is - in the Simon Cowell "tough-talking judge" way, not the "big man being a jerk" way. I find the judge style really refreshing and interesting, partially because he's far harsher than I would be. If feelings get hurt, it's neither personal nor the end of the world. I know Nemm pretty well in person; he's incredibly nice, and he's able to be very diplomatic when he wants to be. He judges in that style because it makes these competitions more interesting for the viewers.




Exactly my point PC.  The comments aren't intended to be hurtful, just scathing in the context of this event.  No one enjoys having their labors picked apart for sport, yet that's part of the "fun" one reaps as a competitor herein.

And to avoid any further hijacking of this thread, my final off-topic remarks:

Noskov -- Your entry wasn't crap.  It just may not have been satisfactory to you in retrospect, or representative of your true abilities.  Heaven knows I feel the same way now looking back on some of my previous entries versus the one posted yesterday.  We live and we learn .

Enkhidu -- We must have met at one or both of the previous Ohio Gamedays...I knew the username sounded familiar.  Hopefully I can make the trip for a third consecutive gathering.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 13, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Enkhidu -- We must have met at one or both of the previous Ohio Gamedays...I knew the username sounded familiar.  Hopefully I can make the trip for a third consecutive gathering.




Yup. I'm actually organizing this one - Crothian stuck me with it for #3. Hope you can make it down!


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 13, 2004)

Gah, the suspense!  Think of the children, nemmerle!


----------



## shilsen (Feb 13, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Tolstoy is known for being long winded. He wrote War and Peace, the definative "long book."






			
				Noskov said:
			
		

> Ahhh....I should have looked it up before comenting.  I suck with names.  Yeah, all you had to do was mention 'War and Peace'.




Interestingly, AFAIK Tolstoy (or was that Chekov?) was also the one who claimed that every aspect of a story should be integrated into the plot. Or, to paraphrase, if there is a gun hanging on the wall in the first scene of a play, it should be used before the end of it. Which is an approach that seems quite appropriate to an IronDM tournament, esp. in view of Nemmerle's comments.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

Ugh.

Hungover.

At work.

I'll get to judging sometime. . .


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> 
> Hungover.
> 
> At work.




Oh good. Well, at least he won't be in a bad mood when he judges....


----------



## Noskov (Feb 13, 2004)

*I just want it to end.*



			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Oh, and Noskov, you coming to the Ohio Gameday?




Actually, I was going to ask at some point during the contest when or if there was going to be an Ohio one because I saw so many Ohioans on here.  I've been looking for people forever to play.  I've got a small group in my area and we do fairly well, but we desperately need more people.

That being said, I'm more then a little embarrassed about all this.  There's basically a lot of backstory to why I reacted the way I did and it it goes a lot deeper then what I have said on the board.  I don't know if I'd want to show my face, but I would just out of sheer love of the game.

One question though:  How much does gameday involve other additions?  We play a 2nd / 1st addition with a lot of house rules.  I've brought up switching to 3rd to my players more then once, but no one wants to.  I know nothing of 3rd edition except of what I read about and talk to people about.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2004)

Noskov said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'd want to show my face, but I would just out of sheer love of the game.




No one gives a damn. In fact, by the time the game day rolls around no one's going to remember. Don't sweat it.  Go have fun.  That's why we're here.

3e is just like 2e, only different. I'm sure people won't mind teaching rules, and there will probably be non-D&D games there too. You can get more info in the Ohio gameday thread, since I probably shouldn't hijack this one just because Nemm is hung over.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

Enkhidu, I like the insights, but there is one thing I disagree with (thoug Wulf and I hav gone back and forth about this a few times)



			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> I guess what I'm saying is that writing an Iron DM entry is no different than any other sort of writing: know your audience.




I think competitors should try to write the best adventure from the ingredients that they can and not pander to the judge.  That's what I do when I am a player, not a judge and sometimes I win and sometimes I lose - but no matter what I have something I can be proud of.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 13, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Enkhidu, I like the insights, but there is one thing I disagree with (thoug Wulf and I hav gone back and forth about this a few times)...
> 
> ...I think competitors should try to write the best adventure from the ingredients that they can and not pander to the judge.  That's what I do when I am a player, not a judge and sometimes I win and sometimes I lose - but no matter what I have something I can be proud of.





Of course your first and foremost objective in a contest like this needs to be create something that you personally like - however, I think that presentation, while not quite as important as content, plays a big role in a judge's perception. All other things being equal, presentation will carry the day.

And Noskov, look here for more Gameday info.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

Bastards at work took a picture of me when I wasn't looking and then forwarded it around the office.

But don't worry I'll take my ire out on Dave Turner and Paka.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 13, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Of course your first and foremost objective in a contest like this needs to be create something that you personally like - however, I think that presentation, while not quite as important as content, plays a big role in a judge's perception. All other things being equal, presentation will carry the day.




I like my story for what it was...even though it was incomplete.  But as an entry, I knew it would fail not only because of length and organization, but because I didn't have it in a format that was condusive to making it an adventure.  I was set up as a story and that doesn't work.  I ran out of time and posted what I had.





			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> And Noskov, look here for more Gameday info.




Found it a couple of minutes ago.  Just posted before coming here.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 13, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Bastards at work took a picture of me when I wasn't looking and then forwarded it around the office.
> 
> But don't worry I'll take my ire out on Dave Turner and Paka.



 For the record, nemmerle, you don't have to use my last name just because it's in my handle.  "Dave" is fine.  

Now stop working and judge, you lush!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

The judgment for Round One - Fifth Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Paka has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## Paka (Feb 13, 2004)

Judge,

I clearly had the edge in three of the six ingredients and yet the judgement went to Dave. And I don't mean that I thought I had the edge.  I mean you said I had the edge.

I really don't get it.

Ah well.

Good luck, Dave.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow, that's the kind of matchup I'd expect to see in the final round, not the first. Nicely done.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 13, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Enkhidu, I like the insights, but there is one thing I disagree with (thoug Wulf and I hav gone back and forth about this a few times)




Hey, not really. We're on the same side of this argument-- I think deliberately pandering to the judge sucks. Some Iron DM competitors do it better than others. 

EDIT: This is especially a problem when the judging boils down to, "Who pandered to the judge better?"

I am sad to see that it has become the "standard."

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 13, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Judge,
> 
> I clearly had the edge in three of the six ingredients and yet the judgement went to Dave. And I don't mean that I thought I had the edge.  I mean you said I had the edge.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I thought it seemed clear he was going your way, too.

I wonder how much of that, though, is because he wanted the judging to have a "twist" on the end.

Every time I have lost, I have been shocked. I have had some matchups that I thought there was NO WAY it could go against me-- including misleading exposition in the judgement such as you just got.

Course, when I win, that usually shocks me, too.

I am looking forward more and more to judging one of these. I should have retired undefeated (after my one win!) 

Wulf


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 13, 2004)

BODY SNATCHERS

round 1: tleilaxu's entry

This is a quick little event that can be dropped into any human city that has a nearby population of demihumans (lizardmen can be changed to orcs, sahuagin, or whatever is appropriate for your campaign).

The PCs have come to a mid-sized city 

Why?
1.	the city has a famous wizard, Acheon,  living nearby with whom the party wants to talk
2.	the party has been hired to escort the lizardmen delegation
3.	attractions of a city: looking for work, resting from adventure, utilizing shops, etc

The city is situated close to a swampy wooded area in which live several villages of lizardmen. The wizard, Acheon lives in a tower one day’s journey away from the town in a wooded area close to the lizardmen. Acheon is a renowned transmuter and alchemist. There are a variety of reasons the party may want to talk with Acheon. Perhaps one of them has been cursed or polymorphed? Perhaps the party wizard is interested in buying transmutation scrolls? Or the party needs potions of some kind. Acheon is ideal for all these purposes. Unfortunately for the PCs, he is also rather withdrawn, and doesn’t like visitors. 

The relationship between the human city and the lizardmen villages has been adversarial. Humans make incursions into lizardmen territory and destroy the environment; lizardmen go on raids to outlying homesteads. Recent developments have changed this equation. A large deposit of coal has been discovered in a part of the marshes that lizardmen do not live in. Its location, however, makes it extremely vulnerable to lizardmen attacks. This spurs on the leaders of the human city to make peace with the lizardmen. In exchange for recognizing the lizardmen border, and trade rights, the humans will be allowed to lease the area with the coal deposits. 

This is the situation the characters arrive to. Unfortunately for them, there is a conspiracy underneath the seemly innocuous developments.

A lizardman delegation has set off to the human city for the official recognition of the treaty. Every member of the delegation has been killed and replaced by a doppelganger (these don’t necessarily have to be the same as the MM doppelgangers. Adjust HD to party level). The doppelgangers are members of a secret cabal or illuminati which seeks to adjust the political face of the world to be more favorable to them. Various officials in the human city have also been replaced by face-dancers, err, doppelgangers.

The event that spurs on the adventure happens at the public signing ceremony. If the PCs are not present at this, they hear about it within minutes of its occurrence as the news spreads over the town. If the PCs are guarding the lizardmen contingent, it happens right in front of them.

First, an arrow is fired from the window of a nearby building, apparently killing the leader of the lizardmen. The lizardmen immediately start to slaughter the human courtiers. Simultaneously, _Mass Suggestions_ are cast on the crowd, including “The lizardmen are killing everyone, run!”; “Someone assassinated the lizardmen leader, run!”, which incite _panic_ in the crowd. 

The PCs, if they are not convinced to run by the suggestions, are attacked by both the lizardmen and the guards for the human courtiers. If the party does not run they are quickly overwhelmed by shear numbers and are subdued and arrested. If any doppelgangers are killed by the party, they revert to their natural forms. The two groups of doppelgangers aren’t actually attacking each other to kill, but are staging the entire scene with the aid of illusion and enchantment spells.

The doppelganger conspiracy is run by two leaders, Waff and Scrytale. Waff is posing as one of the members of the human city council while Scrytale is the (apparently) dead lizardman leader. The doppelgangers desire to both weaken the human city and turn the lizardfolk away from the humans so that the doppelgangers can (in the future) use the lizardfolk as their surrogates in the area. 

The PCs are either taken to jail or manage to escape from the city guards. If the PCs are in jail, they will be interrogated by city guards (a few of which are doppelgangers) and finally will meet with Councilor Aedon (who is actually Waff) offers the PCs their freedom in exchange for asking the wizard Acheon for his help against the lizardmen. He provides the PCs with suitable documents, etc. If the PCs get away from the guards, they have a few options. First, they can just hightail it out of town. This is the worst result from the party, as they will be wanted as accomplices to an assassination. Their other options are to head for the lizardmen village or to visit the wizard Acheon.

If traveling to the lizardman village, the PCs are met with _suspicion_. They have heard that the lizardmen delegation has been assassinated and are preparing for war. They will not accept the help of humans, but are interested in the details of what the PCs tell them. If told about any dead doppelganger bodies, the lizardmen will consult among themselves, but will still decide to march on the ciry.

If, previous to the assassination scene, the PCs try to visit Acheon, they will be rebuffed by his retainers. Acheon’s tower is guarded by _strange dogs_, including axiomatic hounds(others are dire, awakened, or other appropriate templates). The gate of Acheon’s tower will be answered by Isset, his enhanced familiar, who is an anthropomorphic, axiomatic dog. The PCs will be told that Acheon is out, or Acheon is very busy and to come back later.

After the assassination attempt, Acheon will (reluctantly) become available to the PCs. He explains his work. He seeks the quintessential substance that creatures are made out of. He distills the impure essence of normal creatures in an attempt to create superior beings. His dog guardians are the result of his breeding program, where canines from the material planes are mixed with otherworldy dogs to create strange hybrids. His main magical apparatus is a giant clear tank filled with a  strange liquid. Acheon explains that it essentially transmutes the substance of a creature to add or change templates. Various potions and scrolls are available to the party for purchace. 

When told of the situation, Acheon consults his crystal ball and announces that both the area has been infested with shapeshifters. He provides one of his dogs, an awakened hound with the ability to _discern shapeshifter_ and a shapeshifter bane shortsword. The PCs now have the tools to root out the shapeshifter infestation that afflicts the town. 

When the PCs start to destroy the shapeshifters in the city, Waff (the leader) makes preparations to leave. His is protected by an amulet that blocks revelations about his shapeshifter nature. When the PCs make a complete (as far as they can tell) sweep through the doppelgangers, Waff will present them with a reward for their services of emeralds and magical weapons. However, in 24 hours the emeralds are revealed as pieces of dung and the magical weapons are actually cursed, making Waff’s reward _false_. 

In the meantime, Waff has stripped the city vaults of value and has disappeared into the web of the doppelganger illuminati. The PCs may chase him down for revenge and may learn more about the continental conspiracy this way.

Summary:

Conspiracy of doppelgangers: The face-dancer illuminati
Mass Suggestion: used on the people present at the fake assassination
Otherworldly dogs: Acheon’s guardians. Also the dog who can discern shapeshifter.
Panic: The reaction of the crowd from the suggestions.
Suspicious Lizardfolk: The general demenour of lizardfolk towards humans, more so after the assassination.
False Reward: The reward given the party by Waff, leader of the doppelgangers.


----------



## EOL (Feb 13, 2004)

*Technical Failure*

Zenld lost his internet connection so he called me and asked me to post  to let you know  that his submission is all done and as soon as Comcast gets around to restoring his cable connection he'll post it.

Thanks!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Judge,
> 
> I clearly had the edge in three of the six ingredients and yet the judgement went to Dave. And I don't mean that I thought I had the edge.  I mean you said I had the edge.
> 
> ...




Paka,

I don't think I could explain it better than I did in the judgment.  Sometimes how the ingredients work as a gestalt is more important than how the individual components were used.

Honestly, it was so close that when it came to this judgment I went back and forth and changed my conclusion at least 3 times - but in the end I had to go with a gut feeling and that is how the cards fell.  It could have gone either way, and I think your entry could have beat many a winning entry I have had to judge over the years.

- Nemm


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 13, 2004)

EOL said:
			
		

> Zenld lost his internet connection so he called me and asked me to post  to let you know  that his submission is all done and as soon as Comcast gets around to restoring his cable connection he'll post it.
> 
> Thanks!




Thanks for letting us know.  But it is up to Tleilaxu - no matter what the reason, technically he is entitled to a 'bye' if he wants it.


----------



## Paka (Feb 13, 2004)

Aye, Dave and I both turned in solid adventures and it was cool to see 'em square off.  I wish we culd have met later in the tournament.

My frustration lies in that during the last Iron DM I was dinged even though I had the better adventure but the inferior Iron DM entry.  This time I was dinged having the superior entry but the inferior adventure.  I'm just lookin' for a little consistency.

Dave, take this tourney, man.  Take it.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 14, 2004)

still no post?


----------



## zenld (Feb 14, 2004)

Well I am back. If I lost due to technological failure, oh well. Either way, I would still like a judgement on my submission. For my own benefit. And again, either way, thank you for allowing me to participate.
zen




			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Round One - Sixth (and Final) Match-Up:
> 
> "_Now and_" Zenld vs. "_The Ever-Impronouncible_" Tleilaxu
> 
> ...


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 14, 2004)

Round One – Sixth Match-Up: Tleilaxu vs. Zenld

So I’ve managed to piss someone off with my last two judgments, let’s see if we can make it a hat trick, shall we?

First of all, Zenld posted his entry something like five hours late (!), but Tleilaxu (from now on referred to as 'Laxu') was gracious enough to let it slide.  I wonder if he’ll regret it?  

We’re about to find out…

Laxu’s entry seems rushed and incomplete to me, though on closer examination I guess it is not so incomplete, but does seem rough around the edges and as many poor entries do, it fills me with questions, and not the good kind that lead to further adventures or that are moral dilemmas for PCs to deal with, but questions about the adventure itself.

On the other hand, Zenld’s entry seems _over-_developed in some places.  I found it disconcerting that he spent so much time at the beginning detailing NPCs some of which make no real appearance to the centrality of the adventure, and while they serve to enliven the town the adventure takes place in (which is always good), it seemed too peripheral for me, and not only peripheral, but as if Zenld were pandering, knowing my love of developed NPCs and giving me a heavy dose to try to stack the deck in his favor.  Sorry, didn’t quite work – It was a bit of an overdose for me as while I was reading about the smith and the trader and the daughter, etc… I found myself anxious to get to what was going on.  Maybe it was just a problem of formatting, maybe a summary of the ‘action’ of the adventure would have been better followed by the more detailed stuff… but all in all it is a fairly minor complaint, but something to look out for in future IRON DM competitions.

Just as a contrast of an area where Zen’s entry was _under_-developed: the Star of Emulus – Zenld never lets us know if the lizardfolk icon is the artifact, is a key to finding the artifact, if it is magical or cursed or has powers, etc… which might be very important if the PCs decide to hunt down the doppelgangers themselves (which is very likely, knowing how little PCs like to be double-crossed) or if they have it in their possession if they somehow manage to steal it themselves.

But let’s take it from the top:

*Hooks*: Both contestants get a low rating in this department.  Zen’s requires that the party simply take pity on a strange old man, and while it is possible that the party do it for him out of the kindness of their hearts, knowing PCs they would be suspicious of a double-cross from the get-go.  Adventurers are paranoid from birth it seems, in my experience.  I expected Zenld to use the scroll of _mass suggestion_ on the party then to help get them decide to go seek out the lizardfolk for him, but that did not happen – though the ingredient summary hints that perhaps he meant to.  

Laxu on the other hand has a _extremely_ weak hook requiring the party to be somewhere at the right time and the grand melee and subsequent arrest is too thick a hook for such delicate fish as PCs.  The idea that the town guards, doppelgangers or anyone else would ask the PCs to help gain the local powerful wizard’s help seems a strained one.  I mean, I guess if the relationship between the PCs and the wizard is previously set up by the DM campaign-wise I could see that working, but I can also see the PCs paranoid minds at work.  The options for what happens if the PCs escape is even weirder.  The one labeled the “worst” possibility is actually my favorite as it could have campaign affecting consequences and actually seems fun.  While the others, _”to head for the lizardmen village or to visit the wizard Acheon”_, make me shake my head in wonder. Why are those their only choices?  Why would they even think or care to go there?  Perhaps if the afore-mentioned relationship with the wizard existed they might go to him for aid, but if such a relationship exists they might just as easily _not_ go to him because they don’t want to draw the law to him (always a bad move in business relationships – watch a mob movie sometime ).


*The Conspiracy*: I can’t even say that I really understand what the doppelgangers in Laxu’s entry are even conspiring to do, aside from cause some chaos.  Ultimately, they don’t seem to have a goal and that severely weakens the ingredient as it is pretty much assumed that a conspiracies existed to accomplish or maintain something.  I just didn’t see it.  On the other hand, while Zenld’s conspiracy had a distinct goal in mind (the retrieval of the icon – was that the artifact or not – the question still nags me.  It is not good when something nags the IRON DM Judge – bad things could happen) it did not seem as much conspiratorial to me as just “a scheme”.  There was no conspiring between people on different sides or involved in the government or politics of the town or of the lizardfolk tribe.  Really, this is the central ingredient, the one you really have to build an entry around when you get an over-powering ingredient like this, and both contestants saw that and attempted that, but without giving it the attention it deserves detail-wise.  I will give the edge to Zenld on this though, as at least it sought to actually do something concrete as opposed to some unnamed abstraction.

*The Best Part:*  The best part of Laxu’s entry is the weird dog hybrids used to sniff out the doppelgangers  While I figured someone might do that when I reviewed the ingredients and I always hope people will surprise and me and do something different than what ingredient suggest but that still works, it was still better than Zenld’s superfluous ghost dog.  If Zen had made his dog the means by which the lizardfolk detected the doppelgangers (and left out the too convenient _ring of true-seeing_) it would have been expected, but still better.  As the dog’s little story lent it more character, and that amount of detail given to it would have been serving to link ingredients.

The best part of Zenld’s entry was just the misdirection in order to put the blame on the PCs, as mentioned before this is something that gave the doppelgangers reason and direction, something that Laxu’s sorely lacked.

*The Weakest Part*: 
I have already said Laxu’s, the (repeated) hooks which are either too weak to bring the party along or that are too railroady, though the conspiracy itself is almost as bad.   

For Zenld, the use of _Mass Suggestion_ is an afterthought that means nothing.  At least Laxu linked it with ‘panic’ opening scene.  Speaking of which, Zen's use of ‘panic’ wasn’t so hot either.

In the end, I give this match to 



Spoiler



*Zenld*, even though he was five hours late his entry certainly doesn’t show five extra hours of work’s worth of quality, so I can’t disqualify him there, but it is still better.  Better detailed, better thought out and has a lot more potential for further adventures and even using the Patrinus  Sodality as a recurring antagonist for the group.  Tlielaxu’s enty seemed hurried and as if he were straining for ideas – so in this case his sportsmanship robbed him of a second chance at going further and putting something better together, but there is something to be said for that because if he was a cheeseball he might have quickly read Zen’s entry and then said he wanted the ‘bye’ when he saw its relative strength.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 14, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Aye, Dave and I both turned in solid adventures and it was cool to see 'em square off.  I wish we culd have met later in the tournament.
> 
> My frustration lies in that during the last Iron DM I was dinged even though I had the better adventure but the inferior Iron DM entry.  This time I was dinged having the superior entry but the inferior adventure.  I'm just lookin' for a little consistency.
> 
> Dave, take this tourney, man.  Take it.



I'd be lying if I said I wasn't sweating the outcome, Paka.  As nemmerle has suggested, your entry was one of the strongest in the round.

I really thought you did a great job with the celestial kobold, an ingredient that I struggled with.  Your idea to "decorate" the Instant Fortress in a necromantic theme had me kicking myself over my plain Fortress.  Your adventure was tightly-focused thanks to the 4-hour timeline, which really added to the cohesion of your entry.

I'm pleased to be moving on to Round 2 and doubly-pleased to have done so in the face of excellent competition.  Cheers to you, Paka, and woe to my Round 2 opponent!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 14, 2004)

The judgment for Round One - First Match-Up: Zenld vs. Tleilaxu has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## Paka (Feb 15, 2004)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> Cheers to you, Paka, and woe to my Round 2 opponent!




Thanks.

Take no prisoners, Dave.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 15, 2004)

the better entry won. honestly, i couldn't get any inspiration going on those ingredients, and i feel my entry was pretty bad.

congrats!


----------



## zenld (Feb 15, 2004)

I would like to thank the acadamey, my parents, all the little people...oh wait. That's not until I take the whole thing. Actually I have only two people to thank. 
'Laxu, you are a gentleman and a scholar. You allowed me to continue in this contest. So thanks. (And I know what you mean about the inspiration. I had the first two ingredients placed right after I read the list, the rest took many hours of the delete button to even get to settle in my mind, much less on paper. And it still never really worked.)
Nemmerle, thank you for not automatically disqualifying me. And you were right, my adventure sure as hell didn't show 5 extra hours worth of work. It barely managed to show the work I did put into it. It was definitely not my best work ever, but not my worst either. But it was enough to squeak by, even if by the skin of my teeth. 

So enough looking backward. Its time to justify the decision by doing better next round. So bring it on.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 15, 2004)

So, that’s the end of the preliminary round match-ups.  Now it is time to get down, dirty and difficult and no more mister nice-guy.  The judgments are going to dig even deeper and examine details with greater scrutiny, so you stand warned.  

For the preliminary round I used a lot of “basic ingredients” because I wanted to supply “old school” elements and see what new and exciting ways people could come up with handling the old clichés.  The ‘kidnapped princess’ scenarios of third matches were particularly fresh.

We will take up the next round on Monday.  I am off from work – so will be ready to start matches in the afternoon eastern standard time as I like to sleep late.

This who I want to match with whom:  

_Wulf Ratbane vs. Carpe David

Enkhidu vs. Cstyle

Dave Turner vs. Zenld_

Though if we absolutely have to juggle those around to get this done in a timely fashion we can do that, too.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 15, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> We will take up the next round on Monday.  I am off from work – so will be ready to start matches in the afternoon eastern standard time as I like to sleep late.




I should be available and ready to go on Monday afternoon.



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> This who I want to match with whom:
> 
> _Wulf Ratbane vs. Carpe David_




*quakes with fear*

-Dave


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 15, 2004)

Since the matchups are predetermined this round, rather than the more haphazard first round method, count me in for a start any time today.  I'll check this thread periodically.

Onward to victory!


----------



## zenld (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm in. Mr Turner, I look forward to meeting you on the field of honor.

The thrill of combat awaits!

zen


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 15, 2004)

Let's keep using this thread for check-in and such.  But I am willing to post your match's ingredients today, if you like.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2004)

Semi-Final Round - First Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Zenld

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Pack of Digesters
Animated Bench
Weeping Herald
Gypsy Camp
Scarab of Death
Avarice


It's getting a little harder.

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2004)

Did you guys get the ingredients?


----------



## zenld (Feb 16, 2004)

Get it? Got it. Good.

Oh, the fat little fingers are near wore down to little nubs. Guess i'll have to find a new typing slave.

zen


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 16, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Did you guys get the ingredients?



 Crap, sorry, Nemm.  I should have mentioned that I received the ingredients last night soon after they were posted.  I'm grooving along.

"Animated Bench" indeed!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2004)

Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Demon Orgy
Reluctant Slavers
Bullette Shell
Frost Brand, Battle Axe
Lock Picks
Sacred Well


It's getting a little harder.

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 16, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...





Got 'em - see in you 24!


----------



## cstyle (Feb 16, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...




These are harder?  Piece of cake.  Anything with demons is playing right into my hands!


----------



## Noskov (Feb 16, 2004)

*Ingredients*

Those ingredients just kick ass.  Sorry, had to say that.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> These are harder?  Piece of cake.  Anything with demons is playing right into my hands!




Oh, in that case I'll be sure to give you a handicap when I judge.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 16, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Oh, in that case I'll be sure to give you a handicap when I judge.



Well, I guess you have to do something to give Enkhidu a chance.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 16, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> These are harder?  Piece of cake.  Anything with demons is playing right into my hands!



A demon Orgy is playing into your hands?
huh..
Must resist crude joke....


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

I just wanted to congratulate the opening round winners.  Several of your entries were very good, and made to appear even better by the lackluster efforts put forth by (me) others.

I also wanted to loudly proclaim that Nemm is a turd for saving the fun and bizarre ingredients (read: those on which I've previously thrived) for the later rounds in this competition!!  Curse you man!!

Thanks for the fun...I'll be hear cheering and taunting throughout.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2004)

Dave Turner and Zenld have approximately an hour and twenty minutes to post their entries.


----------



## zenld (Feb 17, 2004)

zenld posting before the time limit. i am shocked if i do say so myself.



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Semi-Final Round - First Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Zenld
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...




Second to None
An Iron DM Adventure

Summary
As the party approaches the town of Waterfeld, they come across a gypsy camp that has been destroyed. While exploring the camp, the party is beset by a pack of digesters. After defeating the beasts, they discover the digesters are all wearing matching expensive collars. Following whatever clues they can find they end up in the city of Waterfeld. Here they discover a plot of betrayal, regicide, and evil. Where it takes them, remains to be seen…

Introduction
The party needs to be traveling, either between adventures, or with time to spare for a couple days. As they move along the road, read the following.
The road has taken you into moderately settled lands. There are cultivated fields and small outlying villages. In the last one you passed through, several hours ago, one of the residents told you the city of Waterfeld is within a day’s travel. He also warned you to keep an eye on your belongings for a gypsy band had passed through recently headed for Waterfeld.
The road takes you into a small forested area, a mile from the city. You saw the walls as you crested the last rise. As you follow the road through the trees you begin to smell smoke, smoke and burning flesh, the stink of death.

There is a clearing to one side of the road. Obviously artificial, it has been placed here for travelers who cannot get into the city, or do not wish to push through. One such group had obviously camped here recently. The gaudy wagons and scattered clothing gives you a shrewd idea as to who the corpses might be. The gypsies were no longer a threat to anyone’s pockets, it seems. 

The camp has been completely destroyed. The corpses are partially eaten and observant PCs (spot20) will notice most of the bodies show signs of acid damage. A check of the area will reveal two things. One (search15), that although carefully done to keep with the damage, someone has searched the camp before, and two (search20), they missed a small wooden box, ornately carved, and tightly sealed.  

The box is approximately 6” long, 4” wide and 4” deep. While it shows no obvious lock, the box will not open. It is of course the subject of an Arcane Lock. Should they either dispel, knock or open the box the old fashioned way (get a bigger hammer), inside is a Scarab of Death.

Assualted
While they are in camp, they are beset by 4 digesters (see MM p59). The creatures were hiding around the perimeter of the camp. If they are discovered, or when the party discovers the box, they attack. They open the attack with their cone acid attacks. When possible, they will concentrate any further acid attacks on particularly powerful PCs. If, during the melee, anyone happens to look around (spot30), they may notice a figure, skulking off into the woods.

When defeated, a simple observation (spot10) may be made: the beasts are wearing collars. Well made, expensive leather collars with a ring (obviously for a leash) sewn into the back. Any further exploration of the forest around the camp will reveal signs of a hasty concealment and hastier retreat (spot20 and track20, PCs get +5 to the roll if they spotted the figure during the fight). The tracks appear to be heading towards town. The tracks show the digesters coming as well as the retreat of the one set of boots.

From here there are two avenues of exploration. Following are details of the elements. Please feel free to combine them in whatever order as needed by the avenue of choice for the PCs. Remember, this is a large town/small city (see DMG p137) so feel free to add in any other criminal elements, etc you wish.

If the follow the road, move to A. If they follow the tracks, the characters’ first stop will be the Mile Stop (D).

A. The Road
The road runs to the city gates. The walls are well fortified and surround the city on three sides. The fourth side is protected by a large, fast-moving river, several hundred feet in width. There are several waterwheels in operation along its length and many warehouses fronting onto docks throughout. This open side is also guarded, with several patrols moving up and down its length, and temporary barricades ready to be moved into place.
The guard contingent at the main gate consists of 6 men and a sergeant, who will ask if the PCs passed through the forest and if they know about the smoke. He was about to send a patrol but waits for the PCs answer first. (Sergeant: ftr5; guards: war2/ftr1)
If the party inquires, the sergeant will refer them to the Smoking Dragon Inn. Although not on the main street, it is relatively safe from cutpurses and has good food and drink at reasonable prices as opposed to the gouging of the inns along main street. If asked about the collars, he tells the party he has never seen it before, but there are a dozen craftsmen in town that could have made them.

B. Smoking Dragon
From the road, nothing seems to recommend this building. The swaying sign holds a dragon sitting back with a pipe, blowing smoke rings. The windows are low and covered in years of smoke and grime, but the light coming through is warm and welcoming and as the door opens, the smells of good food fill the air. The loud din of the common room does not abate as you enter, but people glance up then return to their meals, drinks and conversation. Barmaids move through the room, taking orders, joking and avoiding hands with deft movements and velvet tongues. Sitting behind the bar is a grizzled dwarf, beaming over the crowd. Next to him stands an average looking human, also looking quite pleased as he sends drinks over the bar or to the girls for their rounds.
The Smoking Dragon is a low-ceilinged, heavily built building. This suits Drag Fellaxe, just fine. A dwarf with more fondness for wine, women and song than fighting, he left the caverns of his birth, took his small savings and bought into a low class inn. In the process, he discovered he was naturally skilled as a brewer and soon the ale brought people in, of better and better quality. Some time later, Drag bought out his partner and now owns the whole inn. (male dwarf ftr5/exp6)

C. The Theft
If the party chooses this route, that night, they are burglarized. Four thieves will attempt to break into the PCs rooms and find the box or its contents. Should it turn to fighting, the four will flee to the hallway, drawing the PCs after them so that a fifth thief hiding outside the window may sneak in and finish the mission. (thieves rog6) Should this happen, they may report it to the city watch, but little will come of it. Fellaxe, will tell them that if they want info on who attacked them, etc, they can check at the Mile Stop. The proprietor there knows about all illicit activity in Waterfeld.

If the party comes through the back door, someone in the streets (gather info15) will have seen a cloaked figure running into the Mile Stop.

D. Mile Stop
A small seedy bar located well off the main thoroughfares, the mile stop is the kind of place virtually ignored by anyone not a regular. And the regulars aren’t people you want to meet in a dark alley. A well of assassins, thieves, thugs, troublemakers, and other riffraff call the Mile Stop home.
The proprietor of the Mile Stop is known as Sleaze. No one knows where the nickname came from, and no one is likely to ever ask. His greasy hair and ferret-like features seem to frighten off any questioners. But if you need something dark and dangerous done, he’s the man who can hook you up. (male half-elf rog6/ass4)
There are two other occupants of the bar when the players enter. The first is Octang, a huge hulking ugly figure with a giant axe strapped to his back (male half-orc brb7) and a slender woman sitting alone in the far corner. Her name is Altora Milos, but those who know her work call her Death. She is one of the most dangerous people in the city. Even Octang, not-terribly-bright as he is, would hesitate to go one on one with Altora. (female human rog5/ass10)
It is possible to get someone in the bar to tell you where the little hunched figure is, but will most likely involve fighting Octang and Sleaze. Milos will sit it out unless the PCs deliberately target her as well. (Then they will roll up new characters for she is not one to fight to the death, but will instead hunt them down and kill them all.) Sleaze will only fight until it is apparent they are losing and then try to run. The backdoor opens into an alley with several possible exits. After the fight, Altora will inform them that the man they are looking for is called the Handler. He was responsible for training several creatures as attack animals for different people in town. He works out of a warehouse along the river. She will offer no other info and will leave shortly thereafter. If the PCs remain here for any length of time, they may run into trouble as word of their attack on the persons and property of the Mile Stop spreads through town. If they are involved in an attack, no member of the thieves’ guild or other illicit organization will deal with them. They will probably have continuing problems with this while they stay in Waterfeld.

E. Warehouse Nouveau
This building is owned by Wil Rufflehelm, a wealthy merchant who has recently been appointed to the City Council. Here the Handler trains animals and other more exotic creatures to the purposes of various wealthy people around town.
If/when the PCs break into this place, there are numerous safeguards in place. First, all the doors are locked and trapped. Second, all of the animals and beasts the handler is working on (there will be at least 3 varieties, including 3-4 more digesters) will be set upon them. If the PCs survive this and get into Rufflehelm’s office, the furniture itself will attack, including an animated bench, chair and table. When the carnage is over, they party may find (search20) the handler, hidden in a small compartment off of the office. He is a small frightened man, who passes out when the PCs discover him.
The Handler, aka John Steppington, is a simple man with a talent for training animals. Rufflehelm hired him to train some animals and now won’t let him go. If John leaves, Rufflehelm will let the authorities know it was he who has been training illegal creatures in a warehouse, forbidden by city ordinances. John is so terrified he can do nothing but continue to follow orders. (male human com2/exp8)
All he knows was that he was to train certain creatures as attack/guard beasts. Until today, he never really knew what they were for. Watching them destroy the gypsy camp and kill all of the people frightened him beyond belief. His orders were to set the beasts loose to “distract” the camp, then sneak in and find the box. He was looking for it when he heard the party approaching and hid. He ran away when he saw the PCs either kill the digesters or find the box. When he returned to the warehouse, all of Rufflehelm’s things were gone. He remained here to hide.

F. Rufflehelm Manor
A grandiose name for a gaudy and gauche building. The ostentation and accoutrements are in direct competition with each other to see who can make the place look worse. It is a large home, redecorated many times, apparently whenever Rufflehelm felt the need to flaunt more of his wealth. Even the other homes in this area seem to be eyeing the estate somewhat askance.
Rufflehelm is one of the nouveau riche. His steady rise in fortune and prominence has put him squarely on the fast track to power. But not fast enough or powerful enough. His desire for more has driven him to seek means outside the accepted channels, even for politics. His recent appointment to councilman came when his predecessor was found dead. All appearances were natural causes but the rumor mill says otherwise. It appears his lust for power has only grown. (male human exp6/rog2/arist1)

Rufflehelm is with his mistress, Cassandra, when the PCs arrive, at what ever activity is appropriate for the time they get there (ie sleeping, eating, etc). The room they meet Rufflehelm in is a large ballroom. There are several men-at-arms around the room and building. Before the PCs can do more than be greeted by Rufflehelm, a servant comes into the room, announcing a palace herald. The man comes in, saying the High Magistrate is dead. The weeping man is then escorted from the room. If the PCs accuse Rufflehelm, he will laugh and proclaim it all. Then he will say, “But no one will ever here it from you.” He signals and his people attack the PCs. (Cassandra Sor8/Rog2; men-at-arms ftr6)
Rufflehelm will not fight, but will instead, run for it with Cassandra blocking his escape route from the PCs. There are as many men-at-arms as are necessary to make this a challenge for the PCs.

Where does it go from here?
The High Magistrate is dead. 
•	Rufflehelm is first in line to take over the job. The PCs, knowing of his ambition and greed, can attempt to stop him. However, when he escaped he called the City Watch claiming the party attacked him. They may be incarcerated, banished, etc. Unless they can clear their name…
•	The party succeeded in stopping Rufflehelm’s escape. He was captured in the process. After turning him over to the authorities or telling there story, the city rewards them appropriately.
•	The party succeeded but Rufflehelm was killed. How does the city take it? Are the PCs heroes or villains?
•	The PCs are pursued by the Thieves Guild for the killing of Sleaze. They may be attacked by thugs, assassins, etc. This may be used to plague the PCs for many years throughout all the land, as word spreads through the underworld.

Ingredients
Pack of Digesters – attacks the PCs in the gypsy camp. May be a second pack in the warehouse.
Animated Bench – in Rufflehelm’s office in the warehouse.
Weeping Herald – announces the death of the High Magistrate at Rufflehelm’s Manor.
Gypsy Camp – where the initial attack takes place, as well as where the Scarab is found.
Scarab of Death – the original means of Rufflehelm’s plot to take over the city. Found in the gypsy camp.
Avarice – Rufflehelm’s greed and ambition.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

I must regretfully concede.  

The list of ingredients really threw me for a loop, which I suppose is what the tournament is all about in the first place.  I've struggled and been unable to find a way to link them all together in a satisfying way.  My entry is half-complete and stalled in its tracks.  It's too complicated for an Iron DM entry.  I committed to what I thought were some interesting takes on several ingredients and stubbornly tried to shoehorn the other ingrediets into the mix.  I thought I could pull it out in the 11th hour, but I stuck with a losing idea for too long to make up the time lost now.  At this point, I'd have to scratch everything and start over.

Sorry to everyone involved, most especially my opponents.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave, Post what you have anyway.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> I must regretfully concede.
> 
> The list of ingredients really threw me for a loop, which I suppose is what the tournament is all about in the first place.  I've struggled and been unable to find a way to link them all together in a satisfying way.  My entry is half-complete and stalled in its tracks.  It's too complicated for an Iron DM entry.  I committed to what I thought were some interesting takes on several ingredients and stubbornly tried to shoehorn the other ingrediets into the mix.  I thought I could pull it out in the 11th hour, but I stuck with a losing idea for too long to make up the time lost now.  At this point, I'd have to scratch everything and start over.
> 
> Sorry to everyone involved, most especially my opponents.





That is exactly what I should have done....


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

It's embarassing to post what I have so far, since it's still very much half-baked.  Before I post, here's my general thought process on the ingredients and a bit of insight into why I think I came up short.

From the beginning, I thought the ingredients were *so* wildly varied that any adventure that was to incorporate them was going to have to be painfully contrived.  (With that said, I think Zenld pulled a rabbit out of his hat with his entry.  He has done what I could not and kudos to him)

To be honest, the ingredients were just too spread out for me.  The _scarab of death_ is a cursed item that probably couldn't be used in this type of event except as a McGuffin or as part of the backstory.  I tried to find a meaningful way for the PCs to interact with it and couldn't think of one aside from it being a McGuffin.

The only interesting take I had on the _animated bench_ was a carved bench with two heads that spoke (rather than one that walked), but I couldn't find a way to fit it into my other ideas.

I tried to spice up the _gypsy camp_ by changing the gypsies from humans to some funky dwarves.

I was going to make the _digesters_ into animals that were transformed by the BBEG's power into a motley pack of digesters.  I just never got around to mentioning it in the stuff I wrote so far.

In the end, there were too many unresolved questions about how the adventure fit together and how the PCs could logically make it from point A to point B without being flat-out railroaded.  In a competition that punishes complexity, I foolishly stuck to a complicated concept out of a desire to do something innovative with truly unwieldy ingredients.

Well, that's enough of that.  If you'd like to comment on what I had so far, Nemm, that's fine.  Congratulations to Zenld, who truly made a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  

Here's what I had so far:

----------------------------------------------------
[size=+2] Semi-Final Round - First Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Zenld [/size]

_ Ingredients
-----------------
Pack of Digesters
Animated Bench
Weeping Herald
Gypsy Camp
Scarab of Death
Avarice _

[size=+1] Adventure Title [/size], by Dave Turner
An adventure for 7th level PCs

[size=+1] Synopsis [/size]

An ancient covenant has been broken and an epic magical disaster threatens the region.  Dwarven gypsies have stolen treasure given to placate a powerful arch-devil.  The arch-devil now begins to extend his corrosive power into the world of men, transforming the very land and its inhabitants.  In an unusual twist, the PCs must _return_ the treasure to the temple  to save the day.

[size=+1]DM Background [/size]

Centuries ago, the town of Dharaga was threatened by Kurush, Lord of Burning Water, a forgotten but potent arch-devil.  The town’s most famous daughter, a legendary bard named Thrain, ventured into the dark temple of Kurush and struck a bargain with the arch-devil.  In exchange for regular tribute provided by the town, Kurush would pursue his infernal schemes elsewhere.  If Kurush’s hoard was ever to lose even a single copper piece, however, the arch-devil swore to deliver swift and terrible vengeance upon the town.  This pact was maintained throughout the years, although its existence was a severe embarrassment to the town and was kept secret from almost all townsfolk.  

Every decade, the members of a secret council called The Silent Elders would gather the tribute they had skimmed from taxes and stored in hidden caches in the members’ homes.  They would appoint a Bearer to take the tribute to the forgotten temple of Kurush, adding to the staggering pile already there.  The Bearer was provided with a talisman, known as the Mark of Kurush.  It was a large, sickly green emerald set in black iron.  It allowed the Bearer to safely enter the temple to deposit the treasure.  The Mark of Kurush was also cursed, for if it was ever worn by someone who had removed treasure from the temple for any reason, it would act as a scarab of death.

Over the years, The Silent Elders have maintained their conspiratorial grip upon the town of Dharaga.  The seven members are selected from the most powerful families in the town and use their influence to ensure that the ten-year schedule is quietly maintained.  The Bearer has held his post for nearly thirty years.  The Silent Elders always try to convert the tribute into the most portable form, usually gems.  Even with such measures, this year’s tribute was a mix of gems and gold that required a horse just to carry it.  As the Bearer rode from the gates of Dharaga, he caught the eye of a pair of dwarven gypsies who were watching the gate.  

The gypsies trailed the Bearer during the two-day ride to the temple of Kurush.  They were puzzled and curious about the Bearer’s reasons for visiting a hidden temple in a virtually impenetrable wood.  They watched the Bearer unload the bags and were shocked when he accidentally dropped the last one and a pile of gold and gems spilled out!  They hid as the Bearer rode away and tried to penetrate the temple and steal the tribute.  One of the pair was killed and the other returned to his gypsy camp with the information he had.  The gypsy leader, an avaricious dwarf named Thorbrand Cloudseeker(dwarf, Fighter 2/Rogue 4, LE), gathered his most talented dwarves and returned to the temple.  Without the safety of the Mark of Kurush, they lost several members, but managed to penetrate the treasure chamber and leave with all the loot the survivors could carry.

Back in Dharaga, the effects are immediate.  The adventure begins the evening after the robbery, as Kurush first begins to make his displeasure known.

[size=+1]The Hook [/size]

The PCs are in Dharaga, resting and resupplying between adventures.  It’s early evening and they are enjoying their dinner.  Without warning, every liquid in the town of Dharaga is turned into acid.  Select a PC at random to make a Fortitude save (DC 17) or suffer 2d6 damage as the effect occurs while she’s drinking.  Similar effects occur all around the PCs in the tavern and the mood quickly turns fearful and nearly-panicked.

In the square outside the tavern, a hideous scream is heard.  The PCs (hopefully) follow the rush of folks who spill out to see what has happened.  A bald and shaven dwarf is stumbling erratically in the center of the square, clutching his face while bright green beams of light escape from behind his hands and fingers.  His body shudders and he suddenly transforms into The Weeping Herald  of Kurush.  His body and features become grotesquely misshapen.  He begins to issue dire warnings of doom and despair, his voice alternating between anguished sobs and thundering fury.  The tears he sheds are potent acid, scarring his cheeks like melted wax.  

The Weeping Herald will begin to rampage, attacking townsfolk and announcing the immanent return of Kurush.  Treat the Herald as a bearded devil with the following modifications:
-	remove the ability to teleport
-	the infernal wound is an acid effect delivered by claws only (the Herald has no glaive unlike the standard bearded devil entry)

By the time the PCs dispatch the Weeping Herald, one of the Silent Elders (Fyren Gardi, human, Ari4, CG) will arrive on the scene, along with members of the town guard.  While the guards reestablish order, Fyren Gardi will approach the PCs and quietly but urgently request that they return with him to his home.

[size= 1] The Silent Elder [/size]

Fyren Gardi is cleary shaken by the events in the square.  After swearing the PCs to secrecy, he reveals the hidden history of Dharaga and the bargain that has kept the town safe for centuries.  As outsiders, he feels that the PCs are best suited to investigate what has occurred and keep their mouths shut in exchange for gold.  They’ve already proven themselves capable of handling danger by dispatching the Weeping Herald.  Gardi will offer the PCs a reward (suited to the DM’s individual campaign) to travel to the temple and investigate.  PCs can pick up the following information as well:
-	Gardi is positive that someone has stolen from the temple.
-	Gardi will provide the PCs with directions to the temple and the Mark of Kurush
-	The current Bearer, a fighter named Kenric (male, Fighter 5, N), is under suspicion by Gardi and will not accompany the PCs.  If questioned, Kenric will truthfully deny involvement or knowledge of what’s occurred.
-	He will not expose the other Silent Elders

[size=+1] The Gypsy Family [/size]

The gypsy family who has touched off this crisis is composed entirely of dwarves who could not suffer life under the mountains.  Instead, they exiled themselves from dwarven society and banded together to roam the surface world.  The members come from several dwarven clans, but they all forsake their former names and adopt the name “Cloudseeker”.  They are outcasts and misfits, often running from problems with the law as much as problems with typical dwarven life.  As a symbol of their choice, they keep their heads and faces clean-shaven.

The Cloudseekers arrived in Dharaga a couple of months ago and established a  gypsy camp  a day’s travel outside the walls.  From their camp, they have been drifting in and out of Dharaga, finding work as fortune tellers or laborers.  Many Cloudseekers have also found work and profit as pick-pockets, hired thugs, and enforcers.  Their goodwill in Dharaga is used up and they are on the verge of moving on.  At least they were, until one of their scouts returned with his tale of the temple.  Now their leader, Thorgram Cloudseeker, is forcing them to stay.  His  avarice  drives him to make several more trips to the temple, now that the gargoyles are destroyed.  

[size=+1] The Temple of Kurush [/size]

The temple is hidden inside a nearly-impenetrable forest in a deep hollow in the surrounding mountains.  The growth is so thick that horses must be led to the temple.  Visibility during day and night is extremely short and poor.  The trail to the temple is extremely faint, but can be followed with a Track DC 25 or by landmarks that Fyren Gardi describes.

The temple itself is tucked against the steep slope of the mountain.  The stone appears black at first glance but is actually deep green under light.  The temple and its environs will be different depending on the number of times the PCs visit.

[Note: Due to space limitations, the full details of the temple and its dangers are only sketched out.]

*First Visit *

Kurush’s power has only barely made its presence felt during the first visit.  The air is tinged with a bitter smell and the stones in the temple appear slick and give off a faint greenish vapor.  The temple is not large, consisting of a few antechambers and the central treasure room.  The tribute is actually piled on a platform surrounded by a moat of acid.  The accumulated tribute is a staggering amount, enough to buy and sell a kingdom.  PCs should pick up the following clues/information during their first visit:

-	There are four dwarven gypsy bodies in the temple.  These are the members of the first robbery attempt that did not survive.  The bodies are noteworthy for the fact that the dwarves are bald and shaven, the defining feature of their gypsy family.
-	The acid elemental that guards the tribute will not stir unless someone is trying to remove treasure.
-	The original guardians of the temple were several powerful gargoyles, who are now shattered in one antechamber.  The Mark of Kurush was designed to bypass these creatures and glows slightly in the presence of their remains.

[Note: entry incomplete]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> I've struggled and been unable to find a way to link them all together in a satisfying way.




Huh. That's funny, I had five right off the bat.

I am back, by the way. Ready whenever.


Wulf


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Judgment of Semi-Final Round - First Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Zenld

So, Dave Turner conceded, which means, of course, that Zenld auomatically wins.  But should Dave have done such a reckless thing?  I asked him to post what he had come up with - so I might see how far he got and how well he was doing and have something to compare Zen's entry to - I will be the judge of whether or not he was right to drop out - but one thing is for certain, if I were Paka, I'd be pissed off - It was such a close match with DT - just to have him drop out; must be mad frustrating.

Right off the bat  I have to wonder what happened to Dave Turner?  Did he start late and run out of time?  I know he claimed that the ingredients were too difficult and disparate for him to complete his entry - but what I have read seemed like a very good effort and well on its way to being the winning entry - In fact, the only thing I see missing are the digesters and I thought of a way to include them right away.  That is not to say there are not problems with entry, but there are problems with Zenld's entry as well - so while I cannot say without a doubt that Dave Turner would have won - that is certainly the impression I get just from what he provided.  Definitely nothing to be embarrassed of.

Let's take a closer look, shall we?  One entry at a time. . .

*Zenld's Entry:* This scenario would have the PCs become involved as they happen upon a destroyed gypsy camp going from one town to another, and while I would be the last deny the curiousity of adventurers and the oft-used but no less effective method of having the party find or pick something up that someone else is willing to kill them for - or at the very least steal back - works as a hook,  there are a bunch of problems with the ingredients used in the hook and how they connect to the rest of the adventure.  

First of all, why would the ambitious Rufflehelm (sounds like a euphamism for oral sex) leave such an important mission as searching for the box with the _scarab of death_ to some cowardly animal trainer?

The gypsies themselves never appear in the adventure, and their camp could be any similar camp or roadside place - the fact that it is a gypsy camp doesn't really matter much, does it?  And Zen never bothers to explain how the gypsies came upon the scarab.  Did the gypsies use the scarab to kill the magistrate for Rufflhelm and then the councilman used the digesters to kill the gypsies?  That kind of underworld double-cross would have worked - but it was never followed up on or developed.

Why do the digesters have such readily identifiable and unique collars of quality?  Again, I have to think that Rufflehelm is the either the boldest or dumbest (or both) man of political ambition and avarice that ever was.  Even if he hoped for the sloppy work at covering things up would lead to the animal trainer and he'd be killed or arrested, is it worth the risk of letting someone find the craven man who is likely to spill his guts at first opportunity?

Before I continue, I have to say that this is the problem with these kinds of mystery and investigatory type adventures, every little detail matters.  Why do you think good mystery writers are so careful about every detail they disclose to the reader and how it is revealed?  So as to not give it away too easily, but still give them a chance to figure it out.  This adventure has too many questions that goes along with it; too many loose ends that lead the PCs along from place to place like a board game.

Next step along the way can vary according to the PCs actions.  

The theft in the night is a good 'classic' D&D scene we've all dealt with at one time or another, but I have to wonder why Rufflehelm did not use these thieves to send along with the animal trainer and use their rogue-based ostensibely high search/spot skills to get the box to begin with?

At the Mile Stop Zenld includes this line: "_It is possible to get someone in the bar to tell you where the little hunched figure is, but will most likely involve fighting Octang and Sleaze_" - Huh? What? Why? Explain?  What information is there exactly to be gained?  Why is there no red herring or misdirection to make investigation more complicated?   Instead, it comes down to a fight?   The one thing I do like about this scene is Altora - if only because I like the idea of a powerful assassin hunting down the PCs and killing them one by one - I may have to do that myself one day.

The real strength of Zenld's entry are the backdrops.  He does an excellent job of describing the carnage of the camp, the road up to the town with its water wheels, the inn and its proprietor, the Mile Stop, the warehouse, all of it is great.  And he also does a good job of creating lots of opportunity to make the consequences of the party's actions mean something - whether it be getting on the wrong side of the assassin, angering the thieves' guild, getting arrested, etc. . .

But what about the ingredients?  I'm sorry. . . well, no I'm not sorry, it's not my fault - but Zen's ingredient use in this adventure was pretty bad.  They are all so disparate, hardly used or make a some meaningless appearance, I had to shake my head.  It is only in his review of ingredients that Zenld bothers to explain that the _scarab of death_ was the original means Rufflehelm had to kill the magistrate. As mentioned before the _gypsy camp_ could have easily have been some other place, the _digesters_ filled a niche in this adventure that any other dangerous creature could have filled (though the threat against the animal trainer involving the authorities and the flauting of local ordinances against such exotic beasts was a nice touch).  The _weeping herald_ is almost comedic, making an entrance just in time to help the PCs put together all the elements of the scheme before the climactic battle.  Well, at least Rufflehelm really did suffer from _avarice_ - oh but I nearly forgot about the _animated bench_ (and it seems Zenld nearly forgot as well, it seemed so haphazardly thrown in) - it had absolutely nothing to do with anything and was just in the office waiting for. . .what exactlty?     

These ingredients might have been used as dressing in an adequate adventure, but they were also mixed in such a way to be the recipe for something else: a losing entry.

*Dave Turner's Entry:*On the other hand, what there was of Dave Turner's entry reminded me of something I might have seen one of our frequent winners write. 

While the background verged on too long, DT's entry has a bunch of great elements I could not help but admire - whether it be the Scarab of Death amulet used both as safe passage into the devil's temple and as a means of cursing those who seek to use the amulet to get in and steal things.  Of course, the best use of an ingredient was the _weeping herald_ - there was just something creepy and powerful and scary about the scene.   

The set-up was good, with a conspiracy of elders trying to keep the town safe, the outcast dwarven gypsies and their greed and a dangerous temple to explore.  As the entry was incomplete - it was never clear to me why the PCs would come back to the temple more than once - so the need to break up the temple descriptions and defenses depending on which visit it was was lost on me.  Though I could imagine including the digesters by having the bodies of the fallen dwarves turn inside out and be warped into digestive juice spewing horrific monsters as the devil's power grew. 

Unfortunately, the entry was incomplete, and there is no way of knowing if Dave Turner's scenario would have continued on with strength or been undermined by bad use of ingredients, like the gypsy camp itself, which while mentioned never comes into play with the PCs (though for all I know the conclusion of the adventure might have taken place there).

So, as we all already know *ZENLD* moves on the finals and is guaranteed at least a 3rd place slot.  Zen, I think you are going to need something more like your first entry than your second if you plan to have a chance in the finals - but it is double elimination so there are still two chances to fine tune your skills and show what you are really made of.  Not to say that this entry was not decent - but it definitely had as many weaknesses and questions as it did strengths.

Oh and one last thing, in the future double check your formating and make sure you use a sufficient number of paragraphs breaks.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Huh. That's funny, I had five right off the bat.
> 
> I am back, by the way. Ready whenever.
> 
> ...



 I'm sure you'll do wonderfully for the rest of the tournament and emerge as Iron DM.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave Turner said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll do wonderfully for the rest of the tournament and emerge as Iron DM.




Thanks for the kind wishes, but I am not ready to proclaim the Round Two curse kicked yet.

Wulf "Built In Excuse" Ratbane


----------



## zenld (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave, i am amazed by what you have written. i think the concept and execution are amazing. i loved the weeping herald (wishes he could steal it). I understand not being able to make everything fit. it can definitely be difficult. but what you have is very good. i suspect we wil be seeing more of you in future Iron DM contests and most likely soon in the winners circle!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Semi-Final Round - Third Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Will o’ (the) Wisp
Flooded Quarry
Broken Ones
Brigands on a Pilgrimage
Magic Wig
Exultation  

It's getting a little harder.

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 17, 2004)

Got em.

Good luck to you, Wulf.  Hopefully you'll need it.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

You're very kind, zenld.  Your entry displayed what every Iron DM should be able to do: make lemonade out of lemons.  A good Iron DM is one who, when confronted with poor ingredients, is able to produce a product even if it will be hoplessly cliche or obvious.  I'm not saying that your entry was like this _at all_.  Rather, I'm commenting more on the process than on any particular entry or set of ingredients.  Your entry demonstrates that you are more familiar with the spirit of being an Iron DM than I am.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...





Hellfire and Brimstone
A ‘One Shot’ adventure for up to 8 players.

Recommended Source Book
The Book of Vile Darkness (BoVD)

Brief Synopsis
The Arch devil Mephistopheles, Lord of the Eighth layer of hell, self proclaimed God of Hellfire, is ready to take over the whole works.  He has found a large vein of the diabolic element hellfire, and his of the wicked stuff has grown to the point where he can now make sentient life from it, hellfire elementals.  In the heart of Cania, eighth layer of hell, he is creating an army of the creatures that he will use to conquer those in his way.  There is only one problem.  Baalzebul, Lord of the Seventh and arch enemy of Mephistopheles, has spies through out the nine hells, and knows what his rival is up to.  He will not let it happen.  He is sending in his Nyashk Warriors, elite arcane commandos of his army, to stop the whole works.

Nyashk Warriors
The Nyashk are the heart of Baalzebul’s army in times of war, in addition to being a special task for used to accomplish high priority assignments.  They consist of 16 female fiendish bugbears, each Sor 12.  For this adventure, the Nyashk are split, with several of them out on a separate mission.  Only the few remaining (which the players will play) are there for this mission.  You can pull their stats straight from the BoVD, or allow the players to customize them a bit.  I prefer the latter.  I would allow them to choose their own skills, feats, and spells.  (However, I would require that they take the feat Disciple of Darkness, which binds them to their lord Baalzebul, and I would highly recommend that they choose polymorph self, or some similar spell, that could be used to go incognito.)  If you wanted, you could also allow them to roll ability scores, with the proper racial adjustments, and choose their own equipment.  They come with a harrow rod (3/day sprays a cone of acid 30 ft for 9d6), 6 masterwork daggers, a master work light crossbow, and fly head-shaped helmet.  I would allow them to swap out any of that for comparable items, except for the helmet which they wear in honor of Baalzebul, Lord of Flies.  

In the War Room
The game will begin with the party making plans with Baalzebul in his fortress’ war room.  He will use arcane power to paint several images for the party.  The first is the serpentine towers of the palace of Abysm, home of the Demon Prince Demogorgon.  They are to retrieve a powerful artifact consisting of two Bullette shells. The shells have powerful interplanar properties, allowing them to be used as a vacuum across planes, and through even the most powerful wards.  They are to go to the palace main audience hall, where they will meet with their contact; Frewkawddit (paints another image).  Frewkawddit will assist them in finding the artifact.

From there, they will go to the material plane and seek out this town (paints another picture).  The church of Pelor there has created a Sacred Well of holy water.  One of the Bullette shells is to be stuck into the well.  Then, the remaining shell will be brought here (paints a final picture).  This is the site where Mephistopheles is getting his huge supply of Hellfire.  You will stick the other bullette shell into the massive crater, which will extinguish the hellfire.  

He will then hand the players an amulet of the planes, and a small gem.  “You will be able to take Bullette shells with you using this amulet.  My agents have studied the artifacts, and though powerful, they are strangely susceptible to magic.  When you use the amulet while one of you holds the gem, one, you will be transported into the heart of Mephistopheles layer, beside the crater of hellfire.  Two, the gem will make me aware that of what you are doing.  You will have backup to keep Mephistopheles and his minions busy so that you can finish your task.

The Palace of Abysm
The Amulet of the Planes will take the PCs within 5d100 of the Palace.Depending on how far they have to go, there will probably be opportunities with several demonic encounters.  These can of course involve combat or not, depending on how the players play it and what kind of stealth they use.  Demogorgon’s layer is a realm of salt water, rocky prominences used as rookeries for flying demons, and fetid swamps.  Aboleths, Krakens, and other sea monsters battle in the depths, and all manner of demon live above water.

When they arrive in the audience hall, they will be overwhelmed by a mass of swirling bodies, a demon orgy.  It is assumed that the players will be using some sort of stealth.  If not, at some point the demons are going to look up from their carnal pleasures long enough to notice that the hated Nyashk are in the palace and attack.  If so, Frewkawddit will not openly help them and blow his cover, but he will try and stealthily signal them to come down a particular hall, from there he will do his best to assist the PCs in escaping.  If the PCs just stand and fight, taking on the hordes of demons, it will become apparent that they are going to get overwhelmed by sheer numbers.  Anyway, let’s go back to the assumption that the PCs are going to be incognito or otherwise stealthing.  If masquerading as demons other demons will try to pull them into the mix, and otherwise graphically fondle them.  They will see Frewkawddit somewhere deep in the mass of bodies.  He is a unique demon, large, sloppy, and slimy.  Think of a demonic Jabba the Hut.  He will have a succubus servicing his large bulbous member, who will be reluctant to dismiss.  He will eventually tell the PCs that the artifacts are locked in a storage area in Demogorgon’s lab, and give the PCs a set of lock picks, explaining that he was unable to get a key, but was able to enchant the lock picks so that they will not set off any of the magic traps/alarms.  He will then point them in the right direction.  

Looking in the lab, they will see a large chamber with equipment and fiendish devices everywhere, several experiments in progress.  There will be a pile of pitch black wood, and a magical gate open to some other place.  Easily visible just inside the gate will be a Balor wielding a frostbrand battle axe, using it to cut down the black trees.  There is also a quasit, who gives a reluctant crack of the whip with every tree the Balor fells.  If the players spy from a distance, they will quickly discern from the Quasit’s pleading that the Balor is serving some sort of penance for questioning Demogorgon, and that the quasit is to give him a lash for each tree chopped down to add to the penance.  However, the quasit is quite terrified.  He is a Reluctant Slaver, who begs the Balor for mercy.  Demogorgon wants a large supply of dark wood for upcoming experiments.  (Dark wood is a twisted wicked looking tree with no leaves, indigenous to the abyss, having an immunity to fire, but also a weakness to frost weapons.  Frost weapons must be used to cut and carve it, b/c it is otherwise hard as iron.)  The quasit knows that when the Balor is done serving his time, he is meat.  (It turns out that he is also serving a penance.)  If the PCs arrive in the room disguised as demons, the quasit will immediately brighten, quickly hand the party the whip, thank them for relieving him, and fly from the room as fast as he can.  At which point, they will have to deal with the Balor, and become Reluctant Slavers themselves.  If someone does not attend him, giving him a lash for each tree, he will attack with the frostbrand axe.   If they can’t some how find hide the fact that they are breaking in to the storage area from him (which should prove damn near impossible), he will question them hard. If they don’t come up with a great lie and a good bluff check, he will attack.  If the PCs come into the room invisible or sneaking somehow, before they get half way across the room, the Balor will smell them and step back into the chamber to investigate.  And the quasit and Balor will notice if the door to the storage area opens, if they don’t hear the party first.  One way or another, they will have to deal with the Balor in combat..  Knowing that their enemy is raising an army of creatures with a sub-type of fire, they will grab the magic axe when the Balor falls.

They will find the locked storage area in the back of the lab, where the bellette shells reside.  They will eventually get in, the enchantment of the lock picks allowing them to make untrained open lock rolls, in addition to suppressing the alarms and traps.  Inside, they will find a collection of Demogorgon’s experiments that have gone wrong.  Always an innovative fiend, Demogorgon was the original creator of Retrievers, and other wicked monsters.  He tried to alter a Bullette and create a race that had special transdimensional/transplanar properties.  What physical barriers they didn’t eat, they would be able to go through, not to mention being able to easily cross planes into enemy camps.  However, he could never get them right.  All that is left from the failed experiment is the shell from a single Bullette.  The party has been told all along that they are looking for two shells, but it is really just one….sort of.  They will find beyond the racks of oddities in the back of the room the huge bullette shell on the floor.  Strangely, it is very light, and two or three of them can pick it up, but it is extremely awkward b/c of its size.  However, this item is strangely susceptible to magic, and spells like shrink or even polymorph other will work to make it more manageable (although the latter would change the shell to a bone of another creature, or something else that makes sense).  If the party tries to pick it up or drag it by its tail, the shell will come apart into two different shells.  The one on the ground will actually be a turned inside bullette shell that will immediately begin to suck in like a vacuum where the head would be.  The shell they pull off will be right side out, and will blow out the head whatever is sucked in through the inverted shell counterpart.  When pulled apart the suction will be slight the first round, accelerating the second, and the third it will be full force.  Any light object will begin being pulled toward the sucking shell, and then will be blown out the blowing shell.  A cloud of dust will quickly be kicked up.  This will continue until the shells are laid over top of each other, or until the blowing shell is placed in front of the sucking one.  At which point, unless there is a strong force keeping them apart, they will be joined together that round, as the blowing shell pushes itself toward the sucking shell, which is itself sucking the blowing shell toward it.  If one of them is touching it while they use the amulet to planeshift, it will travel with them.  

The Sacred Well
The town with the sacred well is just recovering from a recent plague.  Baulwin (human cleric 17 of Pelor) asked his god for a miracle, to save his town.  The plague was spreading so fast that even with all his spells dedicated to healing, he could barely dent its progression.  The answer to his prayers was the sacred well, now filled with holy water that also had a healing property, curing the disease.  The well it located just outside the church, which is located on the out skirts of the town.  Baulwin is a retired adventurer, who now serves as the head of the church.  Helping him out is his old blind adventuring buddy Corwyn (human Monk 17, has blind fight feat), and two or three 1st level clerics with no battle experience.  Baulwin and Corwyn are past their middle years, and have the ability score adjustments, while the 1st level clerics are barely more than boys, just learning the ways of the cleric.  

How things go for the party on the material plane is largely dependant on the actions they take.  If they use stealth, they could conceivably be there for days, interacting with the townsfolk, and even purchasing scrolls at the local magic shop to aid them in their task.  Or they could come out all guns blazing, which will bring the clergy down upon them around the church, or the local sheriff and guards if in town.  (Sheriff warrior 4, guards warrior 1.)  When they planeshift in, they will again be 5d100 away from their destination, and I would randomly determine where they appear (1-20 within view or inside a town or village, 21-60 farmland, 61-00 wilderness), as well as anyone spotting them.  If they appear to humans as fiendish bugbears or as demons in disguise, they will almost surely run away.  In addition to encounters they could have, they will also still have to deal with moving the shell and concealing it, if it’s still at its natural size.  When they get to the well and it’s still at normal size, it won’t fit down it.  They will either need to shrink the shell to get it down there, blast the well (and a good sized chunk of land) away, or dig (polymorph to a large burrowing animal?).  This should provide a good challenge to them.  If they are discovered for what they are, or otherwise caught, Corwyn and Baulwin will come after them.  And there are still sick people that come to the well to drink all day, as well as regular religious ceremonies.  

Once the shell is separated and submerged in the holy water, they will have another problem to deal with.  Holy water will start shooting out of the shell they still have, which if submerged, will cause them 2d4 points of holy damage a round, and 1 point if splashed.  It’s shooting out strong enough that if they are near the front half of the shell they are going to get splash damage. 

Back to Hell
When they transport to the eighth layer, they will arrive in what appears to be a vast cavern.  It will be very hot, and there will be countless small and medium sized hellfire elementals, and a handful that are large or greater.  Treat them as fire elementals, except their damage is diabolic and not affected by various resistances to fire.  They will be at least 200 ft from the volcano-like opening, surrounded by hellfire elementals.  Mephistopheles will be floating up off in the distance.  He will immediately be aware of them, and start taunting them.  Baalzebul will send his three Pit Fiend body guards to occupy Mephistopheles and create a distraction, but they will not arrive for 1d10 rounds.  During that time, Mephistopheles will taunt the players for being fools, but will let his new creations deal with them.  Assuming the shell is full sized, it will be spraying holy water out of it front end in a 40 ft cone.  Any elementals that are submerged in the holy water will be destroyed.  The first round after they realize this, they will flee.  The next round, however Mephistopheles will have them rally back toward the players, although they will now approach only from the sides and back of the shell.  A player wielding the frostbrand axe will find that he deals a death blow everytime against the elementals.  They will quickly begin shying away from this character.  If the players can get the shell in the hole, steam will pour out of it mingled with eerie wails, and the players should probably use the amulet one last time to go home post-haste.


Ingredients Recap
-------------------------
Demon Orgy	Where the players meet there contact, Frewkawddit, who points them in the right direction of the Bullette Shell, and gives them enchanted lock picks to get to it.
Lock Picks	Enchanted by Frewkawddit and given to the party to use to steal the bullette shell.
Reluctant Slavers 	The quasit administering the penance to the Balor, and then the party itself when the quasit thrust this duty upon them mistaking them for demons come in relief.
Frost Brand, Battle Axe	Weapon the slave Balor uses to chop the iron-like dark wood.  A PC can then use it as an effective weapon against the hellfire elementals.
Bullette Shell		Trans-planar artifact created by Demogorgon’s failed experiments, used to bring the sacred well’s water to Mephistopheles layer.
Sacred Well	Well of holy water, created by the cleric of Pelor’s miracle, used to extinguish Mephistopheles vast vain of hellfire that he was using to build an army.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 17, 2004)

Trying to post now - bear with me.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, that sucked.  I was going to edit my entry this morning at work, only my boss pulled me into a meeting before I had a chance.  It was all I could do to step out in time to get the entry in with just a minute to spare, let alone give it a good once over or put in bold and italics.  So you'll have to forgive me for any grammar and formatting inadequacies.  The meat of it should still be good, but if I had a chance to edit it I'm sure the entry would be easier to understand and use, not to mention shorter and more direct!

Well, back to work.  I probably won't be able to read the competition's entry till tonight......


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Enkhidu, you're late. . .


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 17, 2004)

Winter Iron DM 2004 Tourney

Round Two – Second Match-Up:

cstyle vs Enkhidu

*The Ingredients: 

Demon Orgy
Reluctant Slavers
Bulette Shell
Frost Brand, Battle Axe
Lock Picks
Sacred Well*

The Adventure:

All’s Well that Ends Well


_Adventure Notes: _

All’s Well that Ends Well is an short adventure meant for PCs of 11th to 12th level.


_Background_

H’quru is a strong walled desert city, long ruled by the Caliphs of the Shom. It is a jewel of the desert known for valuable spices, mines full of pure veins of silver and gold, and the deep wells that are the lifeblood of the city. 

However, if the water wells are the life’s blood H’quru, then a different well is its heart: the Well of Holy Flame. Legends abound of the sacred well and its power, and when the Shom first laid stone in H’quru that power protected them from the fell beasts and otherworldly fiends that stalked the desert night. Yet as H’quru grew, so did the number of pilgrims seeking to gaze upon its wonder. The masses came, bringing with them little more than empty bellies, parched tongues, and diseased breath; and to fight this growing plague, the Well was sealed during the reign of the first Caliph. Since then, every third year the Well is unsealed at midnight to light up the starry sky and H’quru celebrates the Festival of the Flame in its glow. Come morning, however, the Caliph seals the Well once again, keeping it safe for another three years.



_NPCs_

*Caliph Shoshua b’Shom*: Aristocrat 8
The Caliph’s line has ruled H’quru since its founding, playing one noble family off another in more troublesome times in order to maintain their grip on H’quru’s throne, and the current Caliph is no stranger to his family’s heritage: he is decadent, pampered, and utterly ruthless. He also happens to be well loved by the people, as his rule has been considered fair and his armies have been successful in battle. As such, many of his extravagances and vices have been overlooked by the masses, including his harem.

The Caliph’s harem is the stuff of legend: encompassing women of all races and types and as large as a one of H’quru’s battalions. So much of his business is conducted among them that his scribes and viziers have set up offices right outside the harem chambers and some of the women have been pressed into service, running messages back and forth between the Caliph and his advisors and sometimes accompanying him on his more public appearances.

For the past two weeks, the Caliph has been under the _charming_ influence of B’rana and Kharmina – two succubi posing as members of his harem. He is at this point firmly under their control.

*Kharmina and B’rana*: Succubi (each CR7)
B’rana and Karmina are, using their significant polymorph capabilities, posing as two new members of Caliph Shoshua’s harem. They arrived in H’quru less than a month ago, and had almost completely dominated the Caliph two weeks later. Now, one of the two is always at the Caliph’s side, and together they control him utterly. 

The succubi are bent on the corruption of the Well of Holy Fire, and plan on doing just that when the Well’s seal is broken. Using unholy and carnal rites, they plan on using the Well as a permanent gateway into the Abyss.

B’rana has in her possession an item of note in this adventure – a scroll inscribed with a _symbol of lust_. This effect is similar to that of a _symbol of insanity_ or of _persuasion_, excpet that it instead causes an overwhelming feeling of lust in those that fail a Will save against it. Those affected by the _symbol_ become rather “free” with their affections. _Symbol of lust_ is a arcane spell of 7th level that last 10 minutes per caster level.

Sack and Govan: Ranger 6/Rogue 5 and Sorcerer 10
Sack and Govan are members of the Ring of Freemen, a shadowy cabal of morally ambiguous demon slayers. Their purpose is simple – to hunt down, root out, and kill demons – and they are not picky about their methods. Members wear Lock Picks as pendants and pins as a subtle symbol of their membership.

Sack and Govan have been hunting B’rana and Kharmina since they first found evidence of their presence, and finally tracked them (through a number of methods) to the Caliph’s harem. Knowing that secret entrance into the palace – let alone the harem chambers – might be difficult at best, they decided to gain entrance another way – by posing as slavers specializing in “entertainment” with gifts for the Caliph. Their plan is to give the Caliph two girls for his harem, and then take their place with the use of Govan’s _alter self_. That should give them enough time to find and destroy the succubi.

However, Sack and Govan are Reluctant Slavers at best, as they actually had to purchase slaves and play the role to the hilt. As a former slave himself, Sack has an especially difficult time playing the part correctly. 

Sack has one item of note in addition to his regular complement - the three Lock Picks he wears around his neck as a symbol of his Freemen status are magical in nature – one can act as a _Chime of Opening_, one can enact _freedom of movement_, and one can be used to _break enchantment_ with a touch (spell effects at 15th level of ability). Each pick can be used only once, turning to dust afterward. The break enchantment pick will act as a failsafe, and automatically be used if the wearer is put under the effect of any type of enchantment for more than one round.


_The Well of Holy Flame and the Festival of Fire_

H’quru’s Well lies in the center of a large square near the palace. It is a simple yet well made stone and mortar well, however when uncapped this well spurts a jet of flame equal in intensity to a _wall of fire[/I[. Sitting atop the well is the heavily engraved and magicked exoskeleton of what the H’qurans term a “sand shark” (actually a Bullete Shell), and such a shell has served as the cap of the Well since the first Caliph.

Every three years, in a ceremony full of pomp, the current Caliph presides over the release of the Holy Flame. This somber release culminates in the Cleaving of the Seal (done both physically and metaphorically by the Caliph using the a ceremonial axe said to have been used to quench the flame when it was first capped – the axe is a Frost Brand in Battle Axe form). When the seal is broken, the flame rushed upwards in a great pillar that lights up the streets of the city. It stays there until first light the next morning, when the revels cease, the ceremonial axe is used to quench the Holy Flame, and the well is recapped by a new Bullete Shell for another three years. This is the H’quran tradition, and anyone familiar with the city will know if it.

The weeks leading up to the Festival of Fire involve a number of activites, including Olympic style games, contests of horsemanship, and the Hunt. The Hunt is a contest of prowess and skill that is meant to provide the Caliph with a new capseal for the Well. The winners of the Hunt (the first to return with the carcass and/or shell of a bulette) are rewarded richly and given a place of honor during the festivities.


Adventure Hooks

Ideally, PCs will become involved with the happenings around H’quru’s Well of Holy Flame as guests of the Caliph. Some possible methods of making the PCs “official guests” follow:

-If H’quru (or another large desert city) figures heavily in the campaign already, then it is possible that the PCs are already well-known heroes. If this is the case, the Caliph will invite them to his palace for the breaking of the Well’s seal – such an invitation is considered an honor in H’quru..

-The PCs might join the Hunt, and if they are victorious will be guaranteed close contact with the Caliph.

-The PCs might be diplomatic envoys, sent to inquire about trade agreements (new or old), military alliances, or the like. 

All other adventure hooks should at minimum put the PCs in close contact with the during the day of the Well is to be unsealed for revelry, feasting, etc in preparation for the night’s ceremony.


Events

Some of the events covered below occur “offstage,” and events will follow this basic timeline unless the PCs intervene.

-One Month Before
The succubi arrive in H’quru and begin work on the Caliph. Soon after, Sack and Govan begin tracking the demons. The Caliph calls for the beginning of the Hunt.

-Two Weeks Before
The succubi complete their domination of the Caliph. Sack and Govan track the demons to H’quru and formulate their plan. Soon after they are posing as slavers and buying slaves.

-One Week Before
If the PCs have not yet arrived in H’quru (for example, to participate in the Hunt), they do so now. The Hunt should now be over, and the Caliph’s wizards and viziers begin preparation of the bullete shell/capstone. Sack and Govan arrive in H’quru and begin working on seeing the Caliph. This week will be marked by Games, and the PCs should have plenty to do if they participate. 

-The Day Of…
Feasting, carousing, and other revelry abound in the Caliph’s palace. At this point, the PCs (through appropriate hooks) should be guests of the Caliph, and are invited to attend the festivities.

By the time the feasting begins, the Caliph will have two succubi shadows that follow him wherever he goes. He will seem at times befuddled, and there will be gossip about his new favorites among the revelers. Though he will perform his duties, it will become obvious that he is only interested in sating his appetites for wine, women, and food. Through inquiry, the PCs might discover that this is out of character for the Caliph.

For their part, the two succubi will begin charming revelers wholesale, and beginning with the guards. They will steer clear of the PCs unless the PCs seek them out (at which point the PC in question becomes fair game). This charming will better allow them get cooperation during the night when they begin their unholy rites.

During one of the feasts that the PCs attend, they may meet either Sack or Govan. Of the two, Govan is much more well at ease with the pairs plan, and it will show (in addition, Govan is a charismatic individual with no mean skill in Bluffing, Diplomacy, and other interpersonal skill). On the other hand, Sack is close mouthed and very obviously ill at ease. Observant PCs might notice the Lock Pick pendants both wear – curious PCs will get harshly rebuffed if they inquire about them, and Sack will take careful note of them. Both men are nervous about their cover, and are not very willing to trust the PCs. If, however, if during conversation the pair finds out that the PCs have ever come into conflict with fiends, they may cautiously decide to join with the PCs to kill the succubi.

At some point in the afternoon, Gavon and Sack will present the Caliph with his new gift, and ask only ythat they be allowed to prepare them for the evening’s festivities before they give them entirely over to the Caliph’s care. The Caliph will accept the gift and the girls will be carted away.

-Festival and Ceremony
When the Caliph goes to prepare for the ceremony, the revelers will be escorted into the courtyard surrounding the Well. Sharp eyed PCs will notice that the girls presented to the Caliph by Sack and Govan are present but are wearing decorative daggers and a set of Lock Picks as pendants. These are in actuality the pair of demon hunters altered to look like their “gifts.” 

Before the PCs can investigate, the ceremony will begin and end quickly, with the breaking of the seal. When the seal breaks and the flames leap into the air, those too close to the flame will be burned (as a wall of fire), while the rest of the revelers go wild. This crowd should be the equivalent of a mosh pit, with all that entails.

While the crowd goes wild, the succubi use their symbol of lust, and the mosh pit quickly becomes more friendly. The succibi take part in the friendliness. Within rounds, revelers will have shed clothing and gotten to “know” one another in a biblical sense. During the confusion, Sack and Govan will attempt to make their way over to the demons. At this point, just about everything should happen at once.

The succubi, at the height of the frenetic orgy, will begin their unholy rite with the sacrifice of the Caliph, who will be hurled into the flame without his ceremonial axe. At that point a portal will open that allows demons to come into the Prime. This effect is equal to the Summon Demon ability of a vrock (35% chance to summon 2d10 dretch) each round. The dretch, if they come through will actually join in the festivities, coupling with just about anything that moves, though this Demon Orgy will also result in a bloodbath as revelers dies while in the throes of passion. When this happens the succubi revert to their true forms.

If the succubi proceed uninterrupted, this Well will become corrupted and the portal will be permanent. If the PCs intervene (or if Sack and Govan interrupt the demons) the portal will be temporary, but will continue to spew out demons as long as the well is uncapped. Only by quenching the Flame with the ceremonial axe (which is lost in the crowd) and capping the Well with the shell (which was close at hand already for the actual closing ceremony) will the portal close. 

Aftermath

If the PCs close the portal, they still have a number of problems – demons running amok, a new power vacuum in H’quru, and the political and religious fallout caused by the (possible) corruption of the Well. That should keep ‘em busy.



********

Quick Ingredient Recap: 

Demon Orgy: Part of the unholy rites that open a portal to the Abyss.
Reluctant Slavers: Govan and Sack
Bullete Shell: the Cap of the Well
Frost Brand, Battle Axe: the ceremonial axe that quenches the Holy Flame
Lock Picks: Symbol of the Ring of Freemen, a clue to the identy of the altered demon hunters, and Sack’s safety net
Sacred Well: The Well of Holy Flame_


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry about the late entry - my laptop screen decided to all wacky on me while I was attempting to post. That'll teach me to trust a 4 year old laptop.

Anyhoo - is this disqualifies me, I hope cstyle has fun in the final round!


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Sorry about the late entry - my laptop screen decided to all wacky on me while I was attempting to post. That'll teach me to trust a 4 year old laptop.
> 
> Anyhoo - is this disqualifies me, I hope cstyle has fun in the final round!




 I can let 14 minutes slide.  You owe me one, Enkhidu.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Judgement: Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle

Aw snap!   They went all Book of Erotic Fantasy on me. . . except good. . . especially Enkhidu. . . No, not especially good (though as usual Enkhidu’s entry did come with his slightly above adequate skill I have come to expect of him), but especially _naughty_.

But perhaps I am being too mean calling Enkhidu’s work “just slightly above adequate”. . .Let’s get back to it and we’ll see the truth of the matter ourselves.

*Cstyle’s Entry:*  Good ole Mr. C. took a route few have ever taken in IRON DM competitions and one I think only the legendary Wicht pulled off back in the misty days of the early tournaments that are now long lost; and that is writing an entry as a one-shot with pre-created characters as opposed to something to be slipped into a normal campaign.  I have to be honest, right from the beginning that puts him at a disadvantage.

But maybe it’s because I have special love for bugbears I was pulled in right away.  While it did give me that “one-shot at a con” feeling the way the scenes jumped from place to place with no real need to worry about the in-between (because it’s only a four hour slot… uh, I mean because it was not important to story), there was something epic about the quest and a nice twist in that they are bad guys looking to stop other bad guys in Hell, and having to visit some other even crazier bad-guys that hate them to get something to defeat the first bad-guys.  I think the use of the named Arch-Fiends and Demon-Lords, even if only as the forces behind the plans and counter-plans helped raise interest in the story, even without it being something that effects a long-term character. 

So it hops around a bit, but how does he do with the ingredients?



_The Reluctant Slaver_ - The quasit wasn’t much of a  slaver.  He did not take, keep or sell slaves, and the Balor was not much of a slave, as he was being punished not forced to do labor for the profit of a master.  It was a disappointing use of an ingredient, a better idea might have been the spirit of a slaver condemned to Hell as a guide, someone who in life had been a reluctant slaver because of religious concern and now knowing the infernal truth of being damned…but that’s just an idea, just throwing stuff out there.


 _Frost Brand Battle Axe_ - Now while it may be useful in the final battle against the hellfire elementals, there is nothing in the adventure itself that would lead the characters to try to get the axe, and the axe itself is merely useful and convenient, it does not serve a special purpose.  Again, poor ingredient use, and a failed chance to tie it deeper into the story.

 _Lock Picks_: What is it about me that I don’t like ambiguous enchanted items?   It just seems like an odd thing for some demon informant-traitor to be able or willing to do.  I am stumped here about what might have been a better use of the ingredient given the context of the adventure that Cstyle has presented us, but luckily I don’t have to because I am only the judge, and thus can suggest alternatives at a whim; when they serve to make me look smarter than I really am.

 _Demon Orgy_: “…servicing his large bulbous member” eh?  Too bad we did not have this tourney at NKL or the RBC or else you might have gone into all sorts of lurid detail.  I could think of about a thousands one disgustly perverse sights to describe here (and maybe in the archived version on my site I’ll add a half-dozen example)- but that is not the point, the point is that while it was a cool place to have the characters meet their informant, it really loses its punch when you realize that it is hard to shock some diabolic bugbear servants of Baalzebul.

 _Bullette Shell_:  Well, I think Mr. C wins the award for most bizarre ingredient ever.  Some kind of magic sucking and blowing device?  Some kind of weird bellows/vacuum.  The crazy thing is that I can picture it, though for the life of me I can’t even begin to think how this idea developed (hint, hint… I want exposition).  I have to give him his props just for being out there in his thinking, and it links up well with the Sacred Well ingredient, and seems like it’d be a pain in the ass to use.  Good work all around.  I like it.

 _Sacred Well_: This is where the scenario really gets interesting, when the characters get to the prime material plane.  While the well by itself is not all that special, the little story and context around it and the heroic characters that are connected to it as the possible adversaries definitely are.  I think it’d be great “meta-game fun” to know those who would oppose you if you are found are just versions of the kinds of characters we usually play.  Also having infernal beings manipulating a holy font to quench the ambitions of another lord of hell is just wonderful irony, and kind of a great allegory for why evil never triumphs over good.  But the really interesting part is how the characters might choose to act in this environment, especially if it means risking drawing the attention of any capital ‘G’ Good powers that might stop their plans to use good to thwart evil so they can do evil.  Nice work.

The climax of Cstyle’s entry seemed kind of anti-climactic, which I guess is the downside of using “named” archfiends and such, the expectation for fireworks and mayhem is high, and taken as a one-shot one might hope to play at a Con, you are looking for the big bang - the climax that is do or die and harrowing - but I feel like this entry did not deliver that when it should.

*Enkhidu’s Entry:* In terms of climax Enkhidu’s entry delivers all night long, baby!  Yeah! Yeah!  And I am not only talking about the demon orgy, but also the mayhem he successfully describes and makes believable that the PCs would be involved with.  It works, not only as a bizarre place and setting for a climactic battle, but in terms of the story he describes the festival’s tenor in such a way that the tension of it was all under-lying all along, waiting for those symbols to burst from its confines into a raucous expression of humanity, which in turn helps to summon the demons.  It is all very Joseph Campbell.  I love it!  But before I go on and on about the end, let’s take a step back to beginning and see if what Enkhidu provided brings us to this glorious climax elegantly.

Enkhidu made the _sacred well_ the center piece of his adventure, but around it he draped such a wonderful tapestry of background, cultural feel and action that with jus the briefest examples he let’s you know what the environment all of this is going on in is like, and what kinds of encounters and exotic locales the DM could use to immerse the PCs in the adventure.  It is more of that simulationist interacting with the world stuff that I think all ‘classic’ adventures have.  

But could the Al-Quadim sounding names and location make this adventure less useable than any other adventure?  I was thinking that as I started digging in, but the answer is no.  The great festival could be a medieval faire, it could be some kind of mayday-like celebration or a more renaissance setting could have a Mardi Gras-like gigantic party - and all the trappings which give the adventure such wonderful flavor as is, could be changed with no damage to the core adventure, which is what matters - though ideally the great city in the desert is the best way to go as it does help to gel some of the ingredients together.

The festival itself is also a wonderful hook, and aside from the examples, Enkhidu gave, there could be a ton more, though getting them into the Caliph’s party might be a little more treacherous - but if the party consists of more traditional dwarf-y and elf-y type fantasy character who have traveled there from abroad, they might simply be invited as foreign guests to be shown wonders unrivaled in their “barbaric” lands. 

Enkhidu also does a great job of describing his NPCs, from the evil succubi replacements in the harem, to Sack and Govan (the relecutant slavers) to the Caliph himself.  All their goals and personalities are adequately detailed to give a DM a feel for how they should be run, and armed with this information once the PCs are "hooked" it is all that is needed in combination with the festival/hunt itself to run the adventure, building up to the insanity that comes at the climax. 

But how did Enkhidu do with his ingredients?  Masterfully, that's how. . .  

Sure there are problems, but making the _Sacred Well_ a well of holy fire was a nice touch, and as I said earlier served wonderfully as the axis the adventure turns on. _The frost brand battle axe_ works because of this, because it serves not only a weapon, but as a ceremonial accroutrement in the festival ceremony.  It is very dramatic how it is used to cleave the _Bullette Shell_ apart, which was a wonderful use of the ingredient, fitting the environment of the adventure ("sand sharks", natch), but also linked up to the Hunt - which was a work of genius in terms of ingredient blending.  Bravo, Enhkhidu!  Of course, the use of the "sand shark" term had the one negative effect of linking the adventure a little too much to the desert environment - but this is not a big deal and easily overlooked, or replaced somehow if ported over to another setting.

I loved Sack and Govan as the _reluctant slavers_ (though one was more reluctant than the other), and like I have said many times I like when an adventure has elements to work into your own campaign world - and their demon-hunting/slaying group is a perfect example.  However, I am not sure how well their plan would work realisitically.  I don't see how they would get to replace the harem girls without anyone seeing or becoming suspicious - I mean, what do they do with the slaves?  And who presents them the second time if they are disguised as them?  And why would these new harem girls be invited to be present for the ceremony?  It just doesn't work for me.  You know what else doesn't work for me?  The _lockpick_ pendants.  Enkhidu called them "_a subtle symbol of their membership_" - but they seem anything but subtle - though I like Sack's magical version - but yeah, this was a weak use of aningredient, even if the ideal behind it was clever.  No entry is perfect, I guess. 

Oh, and speaking of not perfect, another problem is that Sack and Govan's harem caper have little or nothing to do with the PCs - but assuming that they do not know of the succubi's plans and it is just coincidence that they are there hunting at the same time - then I guess it makes sense for them to wait to present their slave-gifts - but if not would they not try to infiltrate earlier to get a chance to actually catch the demons before the do anything? 

Of course, I already mentioned the _Demon Orgy_ and how wonderfully twisted it is, and a great climax and also makes the party have to be careful about how they deal with the demons if they hope to not hurt the innocent people turned into raving sex maniacs by the symbols of lust (of course, if any of the PCs are effected, that would be a whole lot of fun - and if two PCs start going at it - well, let's just say I hope people have some mature players - I know it can't be easy role-playing the fall out of your dwarven cleric getting fisted by the female half-orc ranger, or what-have-you.

One thing Enkhidu _should_ have done was include an amount of time the carnal ritual of the succubi takes (and maybe added some details of what it entails (devouring the cut gentitals of the Caliph, rubbing his bloody and feces-filled entrails between their legs, etc. . .)).  This way the DM could gauge what the relative difficulty of stopping them in time should be, and how long it takes to get through the writhing humping masses to get to them.

And of course, the one thing that an adventure written for an on-going campaign has over one written as a one-shot, just by virtue of its very nature is the follow-up material that effects the characters and future adventures.  The kind of chaos and consequences that would come of Enkhidu's adventure regardless of the PCs' success is just the kind of fun I look for in a campaign.

So I lied when I said "slightly better than adequate" because 



Spoiler



*ENKHIDU* wins!  While Cstyle's entry was good enough to win him the majority of first round match-ups and would normally would be good enough to win the second round, Enkhidu just raised the bar to the level I expect to see in the finals - unfortunate for Csytle and perhaps unfortunate for Enkhidu, as it is very possible he will not be able to top himself, or has spent his creative juices in this one amazing entry.  

Still, it was good work Cstyle and I hope to see you in a future IRON DM competition.



Congratulations! The winner moves on the to the double-elimination final round and is guaranteed to get at least 3rd place.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks cstyle - you really didn't have to do that.

Say did you too have problems with keeping one particular ingredient tame enough for Eric's Grandmother? I kept butting up against this gray area where I had to use euphemism after euphemism.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey,
let's cut out the discussion of the ingredients and any exposition until after the judgment is in. thanks!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

The judgment for the first match of the Semi-Final Round has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Judgment of Semi-Final Round - First Match-Up: Dave Turner vs. Zenld
> 
> So, Dave Turner conceded, which means, of course, that Zenld auomatically wins.  But should Dave have done such a reckless thing?  I asked him to post what he had come up with - so I might see how far he got and how well he was doing and have something to compare Zen's entry to - I will be the judge of whether or not he was right to drop out - but one thing is for certain, if I were Paka, I'd be pissed off - It was such a close match with DT - just to have him drop out; must be mad frustrating.
> 
> Right off the bat  I have to wonder what happened to Dave Turner?  Did he start late and run out of time?  I know he claimed that the ingredients were too difficult and disparate for him to complete his entry - but what I have read seemed like a very good effort and well on its way to being the winning entry - In fact, the only thing I see missing are the digesters and I thought of a way to include them right away.  That is not to say there are not problems with entry, but there are problems with Zenld's entry as well - so while I cannot say without a doubt that Dave Turner would have won - that is certainly the impression I get just from what he provided.  Definitely nothing to be embarrassed of.



Here's a little more explanation and clarification.  

The decision to concede was fueled by my own disappointment in my efforts and the failure to use all the ingredients in a finished entry.  I could have (and maybe should have) simply posted the incomplete entry with an explanation.  At the time, however, I didn't feel as though there was anything to gain from that.

I certainly don't think that my concession should piss off or annoy Paka.  Regardless of whether or not I conceded, my entry was unfinished and didn't make explicit use of a few ingredients.  Maybe Paka could have done better than I did in this round, but the more important point is that he didn't do better than I could in the _first_ round.  I gave both rounds my best effort and I simply came up short in the second round, as anyone else might.  I didn't "drop out" of the contest, I tried and failed.  If I believed that my incomplete entry stood a chance of winning, I would have posted it without the initial concession.  I didn't think that an incomplete entry, even with some good ingredient use, met the minimun requirements for judgment.

For the record, I didn't start late and run out of time.    Rather, I was too focused on being innovative and refused to let go of certain ideas way past the time when I should have jettisoned them.  I should have recognized that while some ideas I had were good takes on the ingredients, I was failing to mesh them together.  In Iron DM, the ability to mesh is ultimately what matters and by the time I realized that I personally wasn't going to be able to mesh my ideas in time, it was too late to come up with new ideas (wow, that's a long sentence).  I ran out of time, but not because I put it off.

Once again, thanks to both of my opponents for the good competition and to nemmerle for running the whole shebang.  I'll hopefully take what I've learned from this round of the tournament and apply it to the next.  My apologies to those who considered my entry in this semi-final to be anticlimactic (sp???).


----------



## zenld (Feb 17, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Zen, I think you are going to need something more like your first entry than your second if you plan to have a chance in the finals




ain't that the truth!!



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> Not to say that this entry was not decent - but it definitely had as many weaknesses and questions as it did strengths.




decent only goes so far. and i will be striving for much better in the future.

Thanks for the opportunity. And for what its worth, i would have loved to see what could have happened had dave finished. i would have had no problem losing to such an entry. Dave, keep it up. Next time its all you!

zen


----------



## Paka (Feb 17, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> but one thing is for certain, if I were Paka, I'd be pissed off - It was such a close match with DT - just to have him drop out; must be mad frustrating.




Indeed.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Indeed.



 Paka's loss in the first round might have been frustrating because it was so close, but that should have no impact on the perception of the subsequent round.  

I didn't drop out of the competition.  If I had, I would have simply disappeared from the thread rather than post a concession as I did.  I posted an incomplete entry that clearly indicates that I was doing anything but "dropping out".  Maybe you are operating with a different definition of "dropping out" than I am?

It might be frustrating to see someone who beat you in a previous round falter and lose in subsequent rounds.  Sadly, this isn't a unique situation among people who lost in the first round, since three of them will see the person who beat them lose in the semi-final.  It's an unavoidable facet of any competition, whether it's Iron DM or the NFL playoffs.

I don't begrudge Paka some frustration or some public venting of such, but don't try to justify it on grounds that simply aren't accurate.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 17, 2004)

Concede. . . Drop Out

Toe-MAY-Toe. . . Toe-MAH-Toe. . .

My point was based on that fact that Dave was not going to post anything at all - thus insuring ZENLD won - which in my eyes means that if Paka had advanced he could have entered _anything_ and still had better chance of winning.

But I don't see it as a matter of being pissed off at Dave, but rather just pissed off at the situation. . .


----------



## Paka (Feb 17, 2004)

Dave, I was rooting for ya, pulling for you.  I feel the frustration that a football fan has when their team plays poorly.  You gave up and that was frustrating to watch.  Especially frustrating when we were neck and neck in the first round.

This is so not a big deal, just a fun diversion.

Let us reflect on that for a moment and take a series of deep breaths while considering how little this all matters.


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Concede. . . Drop Out
> 
> Toe-MAY-Toe. . . Toe-MAH-Toe. . .
> 
> ...



 I'm a philosophy major, so I like to argue.  

My understanding of the rules of the tournament made the distinction between not posting anything versus posting an incomplete entry a moot one.  If I had known that even an incomplete entry could win the round, I probably would have posted what I had.  In my previous Iron DM appearance, my utterly contrived use of an ingredient was tantamount to not including it and the judgment made it clear that my entry had no legitimate chance at victory.  

Paka could only have had a better chance of winning if he had advanced a _complete_ entry, not simply anything at all.  After all, if entering _anything_ was allowable, my partial entry would have stood a chance.  But by the same token, if _I_ had advanced a complete entry, then I too would have had a better chance of winning than I did.  The fact that I did not initially post my incomplete entry didn't ensure Zenld's win.  My failure to generate a complete entry at all is what ensured his victory.

In the end, I can appreciate Paka's frustration over my collapse.  It makes his defeat sting more, since my second round collapse makes it seem as though he was beaten by the "lucky man" rather than the "better man".  In a contest of skill such as this, we prefer to think that talent rather than fortune was the source of our failure.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 17, 2004)

Semi-Final Round - Third Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid

Ingredients
-----------------
Will o’ (the) Wisp
Flooded Quarry
Broken Ones
Brigands on a Pilgrimage
Magic Wig
Exultation

*THE LONG FROST*
_an adventure for low to mid level heroes_

*Background*
This Greyhawk adventure takes place on Oerth near the famed Hanging Glacier of Alisedran. This location is significant as it is one of the few places where the goddess Loviatar—though not of Greyhawk—is able to exert her influence over this world. Loviatar is a Finnish goddess, the Mistress of Pain, and her domains are pain, suffering, and evil, along with the merciless and unpredicatable aspects of cold and water.

Near the glacier there lies a small village, prosperous as small villages go, primarily for its quarry. Volcanic action from below, glacial action from above, and the rich gold, cobalt, and iron deposits combined to create a beautiful, colorful striated rock that was prized by builders across the Flaeness. The quarry supported the town for many years until the miners struck a volcanic steam vent that quickly flooded the quarry with warm, mineral-rich water. The flooded quarry is no longer active; steam and fog fill the air and its banks are steep and slick. Few now would dare to venture too near the quarry.

Worse things than steam and mist arose—and still rise—from that deep fissure in the glacier.

The village leader was a barbarian Jarl named Geldulf. Geldulf had the good fortune to marry a much younger woman, the buxom golden-haired Aino. But as the quarry business dried up, so too did Geldulf’s wealth and prestige, and with it Aino’s devotion to her older husband. She soon regretted her marriage and her misspent youth and beauty. She would go often to the quarry to bemoan her fate and curse her husband, who, though older, was not yet so grey as to release her from her vows anytime soon.

The essence of Loviatar took advantage of Aino’s weakness and vanity, and whispered promises to her. 

_Skin as pale as snow, hair as bright as starlight, evermore…_

This thought stuck with Aino, haunted her. She prayed at the quarry, every day—How?—until one day her prayer was answered:

_Bring a young girl here… For every tortured scream, another year…_

Geldulf meanwhile was busy trying to save his village, which had fallen on hard times. To keep his people from abandoning him, the barbarian and his men soon turned to old pursuits: raiding and pillaging the nearby farming communities of the lowlands. He traveled far and was gone often, but returned home often enough to keep his people fed and content—and, of course, to appreciate the beauty of his young wife.

It was some time—and seven missing girls—before justice caught up to Aino. Geldulf’s hands were tied, and his justice swift. Over the cries of his young bride, the truth of Aino’s vanity and the awful details of her unholy pact were discovered. For her vanity, Geldulf took her scalp, and for her evil deeds, she was stoned and driven naked and screaming into the snow.

Geldulf keeps his bride’s golden hair with him to this day. Sometimes at night, he can hear the screams of his bride on the chill wind. The hair grows still, strong and golden.

ENTER THE PCs
This adventure is rather tightly bound to a specific locale and a specific climate, but once the PCs are in such a climate, where a comfortable hearth and a warm meal are in short supply, one need only place a village in their path to start them on the adventure.

1)	The PCs arrive in a neighboring village shortly after a raid by Geldulf and his barbarian brigands. The town begs their aid in tracking Geldulf down and bringing him to justice once and for all. This is a fairly straightforward approach.

2)	The PCs arrive in Geldulf’s own village just before Geldulf’s return. Lodging is available but food is scarce (at least until Geldulf returns). The PCs can easily tell that there’s no farming or grazing to be done on the rocky patch of ground where the village sits, and when Geldulf and his men return (bloodied, but draped in booty) it will be fairly obvious how the village meets its needs. The PCs may note that the villagers do not seem particularly proud of their Jarl, and they accept looted food and drink reluctantly. 

If the PCs inquire, they will easily discover that the villagers would gladly be rid of Geldulf and move on to other towns. Geldulf keeps the town together by force: Anyone who tries to leave is hunted down, whipped cruelly, bound painfully, and dragged back to the village. (Some tell of being whipped or bound with rope made of golden braids, rope that bites, chafes, and burns with indescribable pain.)

Eventually, the PCs may hear the tale of Geldulf and Aino (“Twas a turning point for Geldulf…”), and the villagers will beg them for help.

While the PCs are gathering this information, Geldulf and a small band of his most loyal men will take up their torches, mount up, and disappear into the night again, headed towards the old quarry. 

If the PCs are tracking Geldulf from another village, they may pass through his village (as above) to hear the story and reinforce the need for justice, or they may track him directly to the quarry.

WILL-O-WISP
After being driven from the village, Aino managed to stagger up to the old quarry, where she soon expired. Loviatar kept the letter of her bargain: Aino's evil spirit now haunts the area as a will-o-wisp with pale flesh and electric “hair” as bright as starlight (though of course she can turn invisible or alter the color of her glow as needed). At times, when she is feeling particularly capricious (such as watching a victim sink into the water), she can even manifest her horrible twisted countenance, sending shivers down the viewer's spine and standing their hair on end.

The fog and steam from the warm quarry, the wind, and the driving snow make vision difficult, and if the party is tracking Geldulf, Aino will try to lure them close to the edge of the quarry. PCs who follow the wisp may slip at the edge of the quarry (Balance checks and Swim checks all around!).

THE BROKEN ONES
Perhaps more dangerous than the will-o-wisp are the seven water-logged and mineral-crusted wights who also haunt the quarry. These are the remains of the seven girls brought here and tortured by Aino, and subsequently animated by the evil will of Loviatar. They still appear as young girls, none older than about sixteen-- but their arms and legs are broken and twisted, the flesh of their young breasts ripped, their ears torn off, their eyes plucked out, their faces smashed and mangled. Worse yet, each girl’s abdomen has been cut open. They will stagger forward out of the darkness, clutching at their bellies, trying to hold in the several large rocks that Aino used to sink them to the bottom of the quarry. If necessary they will pull rocks from their bellies to hurl them at the PCs. The Broken Ones will try to grapple PCs who stray too close to the slippery edge and drag them to the bottom of the quarry.

As servants of Loviatar, the Broken Ones will not harm Geldulf or any other devotees of the Mistress of Pain.

THE BRIGANDS
Geldulf and his men have been perverted through contact with Aino’s cursed hair, which Geldulf usually wears on his hip. In battle, he wears it under his helmet, and swears that he can feel the pain of every blow he strikes. When worn in this way, every blow Geldulf strikes, no matter the weapon, gains the _wicked_ enhancement (+2d6 damage to the enemy, +1d6 damage to the wielder). Geldulf also has a mighty longbow made of tusk and bone, strung with Aino’s bright golden hair, which similarly gains the _wicked_ enhancement. Geldulf has also used the ever-growing hair to make twisted rope, a whip for meting out punishment, even boot laces for himself and his men.

Geldulf began coming to the quarry shortly after driving Aino out of the village, to find solace in the solitude. Though he does not know the name of the spirit who guides him in this place, he has nevertheless become a devotee of Loviatar—and will remain so unless freed from curse. After every successful raiding trip, Geldulf and his men make a pilgrimage to the quarry, to throw a portion of their rewards into the water, and to rest and recover in the warm mineral salts. They are unaware of The Broken Ones who inhabit this place, though they have seen the will-o-wisp from time to time. Perhaps instinctively, Geldulf will do it no harm and does his best to avoid it. 

If the PCs are clever they may be able to catch Geldulf and his men here while they are bathing, though Geldulf usually leaves at least two armed guards on the bank, and they swim in shifts. Geldulf is never without Aino’s magic wig.

If the PCs attack, Geldulf (and his men) will surely _rage_. Geldulf in particular delights in combat. If the PCs catch him unarmored, they will get a major clue here: each time he strikes a blow, deep bruises flash across Geldulf’s body as well as his enemy. Rather than appearing concerned by this, Geldulf will bellow with exultation, not only each time he wounds himself, but each time he is wounded. It is impossible for him to conceal his delight in pain. Geldulf’s exultant raging and ranting grows in intensity until the PCs realize the very real possibility that he will bring down a significant portion of the snowy mountain on top of everyone. If he is dropped (dead or unconscious), he will let out a mighty bellow that will surely do exactly that. 

To win this fight safely, the PCs must find a way to subdue him: _hold person, calm emotions, command (surrender)_ and the like will surely end his rage. At the DMs option, healing magic, a positive energy burst, or other acts of goodness and kindness may have the same effect, if the PCs seem genuine in their intent.

As soon as Geldulf is relieved of Aino’s hair—which he will not do willingly except under the most amazing circumstances (such as a Diplomatic PC desperately trying to redeem him)—he will seem to shrink, grow old, and very repentant.

On the other hand, bad things may start to happen to the PC who now possesses the hair…

LOOSE STRINGS
There are a number of ways to conclude or extend this adventure.

1) The PCs must destroy Aino’s hair. The DM may rule that the hair is a minor artifact and resists any attempt to destroy it, at least until it has exhausted the negative energy it has absorbed from the pain inflicted around it. A new pilgrimage of kindness and mercy—as opposed to merciless justice—may do the trick. The hair will wither and turn grey as the journey goes on, eventually turning to white dust and blowing away as the journey is concluded.

2) The PCs may have to find and seal the fissure at the bottom of the quarry.

3) In this twist inspired by “The Ring,” there may be no way to rid oneself of Loviatar’s curse. Even if the hair is destroyed, the only way to be rid of the curse is for the burden to be shouldered by another (as the PCs did for Geldulf). A character who takes the wig from Geldulf and destroys it may seem fine for a time, until the PC goes wild in a display of remarkable cruelty. At this point the other PCs may notice the brilliant blond roots sprouting from their ally’s head… 

Ingredient Recap:

Will o’ (the) Wisp-- Aino's spirit
Flooded Quarry-- the locale: the quarry, the warm springs, the glacier, lots of snow and atmosphere, and a fine place for Loviatar to manifest
Broken Ones-- Aino's young victims
Brigands on a Pilgrimage-- Geldulf and his pain lovin' cronies
Magic Wig-- Aino's hair
Exultation-- Geldulf's pleasure from pain; a clue and an avalanche hazard


----------



## Dave Turner (Feb 17, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Dave, I was rooting for ya, pulling for you.  I feel the frustration that a football fan has when their team plays poorly.  You gave up and that was frustrating to watch.  Especially frustrating when we were neck and neck in the first round.
> 
> This is so not a big deal, just a fun diversion.
> 
> Let us reflect on that for a moment and take a series of deep breaths while considering how little this all matters.



 Ultimately, you're right, Paka.  It's a silly Internet tournament.  

I just want to make it clear, especially for your sake, that I didn't give up.  I was fighting with my entry right till the end.  If I had more time, I would have ironed out my issues and finished the entry.  I'm sorry that I let my "fans" down, if you know what I mean.  

EDIT: Ok, final word.  After dinner and some reflection, I've come around to what Paka is saying.  Instead of conceding, I could have Zenld for an extension, since there was a clear precedent for late entries already.  Although it might have seemed like I couldn't have won at the time, I still had options available which I did not pursue.  That is giving up.  Lesson learned and I won't repeat that mistake.  Cheers to you, Paka.


----------



## Paka (Feb 17, 2004)

deleted

enough


----------



## cstyle (Feb 17, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Thanks cstyle - you really didn't have to do that.
> 
> Say did you too have problems with keeping one particular ingredient tame enough for Eric's Grandmother? I kept butting up against this gray area where I had to use euphemism after euphemism.



Np.  A victory like that is no victory at all.  If I lose, so be it.

Suprisingly, I was having more trouble describing without blushing the Bullette shells that alternately sucked and blowed than I had with the orgy!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 18, 2004)

I just hit page three of my judgment of the second semi-final round.

But time for bed.  

Look for it some time before noon tomorrow.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 18, 2004)

*Semi-Final Round - Third Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid*

Ingredients
-----------------
Will o’ (the) Wisp
Flooded Quarry 
Broken Ones
Brigands on a Pilgrimage
Magic Wig
Exultation

*Quicklime* 
A short adventure for four 10-12th level characters.

_I used to be a nymph once - long, long ago. I idled on white sandy shores and played with the dolphins and porpoises. I bathed in my tidal pool and befriended each starfish and minnow. Then the men came with their dwarves and mined the limestone hill to build their town. They dammed up the natural springs that spilled fresh water into my pool and let the runoff from their digging seep into the groundwater._

_The lime destroyed my pool and poisoned me. My strength ebbed, my beauty faded, and my magic disappeared. For a while, I thought I might die, but then something much worse happened. The poison warped and twisted my body, turning me into a hag. A hag! A creature of darkness, horrible to look upon, condemned to haunt the darkest sea caves and foulest bogs._

_Ashamed of my new form, I left that place and studied the dark arts, obsessed with finding a way to bring life back to my beloved pool. I experimented on men that I would find lost in the wood, stitching them together once I had broken their bodies. My broken ones showed me that I could restore life once it had been destroyed._

_Then one day, I found a most curious artifact in the possession of my latest victim: a wig that, once worn, would perpetually alter the appearance of the wearer. I was overjoyed - now my beauty could be restored and I would no longer have to hide in the darkness. My exultation filled the forest, making the trees shake and the flowers tremble. I released my servants from their bondage and returned to the world of men…_

_--From the diary of Anaïs_​
*Background*
Over three years ago, Anaïs returned to Concord Hill, the town mentioned in her diary. Posing as a pretty, young widower, she set up shop as an apothecary, and spent most of her free time in the ruined tidal pools, searching for a way to restore them.
Three months ago, some young members of the Silver Pheasant Trading Company, a small thieves' guild based in Concord Hill, broke into several houses in violation of a standing agreement with the town's government. Among the items stolen was a magical, appearance-changing wig. The guild set out that night to make the rounds of the neighboring towns, and the wig went with them.

Furious that she was no longer able to hide her appearance, Anaïs fled the town. She stumbled into the abandoned quarry outside town, and was surprised to find that a temple to Argent, the god of plunder. She tore through the temple, easily slaying all of the priests, and tore down the dams holding back the natural springs. As water swept through the quarry, she began to plot her revenge. She recruited a string of will o' wisps to lure townspeople to the quarry, so that she could begin to construct a group of her broken ones.

When the head of the Silver Pheasant led his group of brigands to the temple three months later, to give thanks for a very lucrative expedition, he didn't expect to find the abandoned quarry filled with water; he didn't expect will o' wisps to lead some of his company to their watery graves; and witnessing a creature stitched together from the bodies of temple priests and townsfolk (with his own brother's grinning head on top) emerge from the depths - well, that he didn't expect at all.

*NPCs*
*Bertrand Brussle* is a brigand, a braggart, and a rogue, but is also quite intelligent and ambitious. He started his career as a petty thief, but, on his 20th birthday, founded the Silver Pheasant Trading Company. Conceived as a way to grow out of the world of pick pocketing and cat burglary, the Silver Pheasant engages in the smuggling of illicit goods throughout the area. 
In order to protect his new guild, Bertrand struck up a non-aggression pact with his uncle, the mayor of Concord Hill. In exchange for refraining from committing crimes within the town, his organization would be granted safe passage. Once his fledgling organization began to grow, he helped his brother build a temple to the god of plunder in the abandoned quarry outside of town.

As the head of a growing crime ring, Bertrand is notably paranoid of everyone around him. He suspects that his uncle sabotaged the quarry, though, in retaliation for the violation of the pact. He is wary of setting foot in town until he finds out what's really going on, and is hiding with his band in the woods to the south of the quarry.

Bertrand is a 4th level rogue.

*Nebish Brussle* was a priest of the god of plunder. He was the brother of Bertrand, but is now a major part of several flesh golems. He was a 5th level cleric when he was killed.

*Willem Brussle* is the mayor of Concord Hill. A balding, portly man in his late 40s, Willem is a born politician. He blusters when he doesn't immediately know the answer to a question, will attempt to talk over people who ask difficult questions, and is suspicious of everyone he meets. He is the uncle of Bertrand, and had been quietly tolerating the Silver Pheasant for several years.

However, he is now worried that his nephew is seeking to take control of the town by eliminating key townspeople. He wants the Silver Pheasant eliminated, and hopes that the PCs will do so in the search for the missing people. He does not know of the temple to Argent in the abandoned quarry.

Willem is a 5th level expert with the following scores: Bluff +10, Sense Motive +10, and Diplomacy +10.

*Anaïs *was once was a nymph, but the construction of the town disrupted the flow of groundwater and poisoned her tide pool with lime, turning her into a sea hag. She has spent the past few decades studying necromancy in an attempt to find a method of restoring life to her tide pool.

She thought she had successfully blended into the world of men, but her hopes were shattered when her wig was stolen. She wants revenge against those who exiled her once again to the darkness, but more than anything else, she wants to be a nymph. She simply wants to be able to exult nature again. Her current plans are to build enough flesh golems, her "broken ones," to destroy the town and return the land to its natural state.

She is not so completely consumed by hate that she would not be willing to negotiate a treaty. Treat her initial attitude as hostile for purposes of a diplomacy check. However, if a gift of her missing wig is made, her attitude will immediately shift one step toward friendly.

If attacked, she will use her constructs and 20 HD of miscellaneous animated undead to defend herself. If pressed, she will flee toward the ocean.

Anaïs is an 8th level necromancer, with the barred schools of conjuration and illusion.

*Hooks*
Depending on what side of the law the PCs like to be on, there are several ways to get them involved:

The mayor may approach them to investigate the recent disappearance of some townspeople. He will inform them that he suspects the Silver Pheasant Trading Company, a local thieves' guild, of kidnapping the townsfolk.
Bertrand may use the wig of disguise to brave the town and contact the PCs. He wants to reclaim the Temple of Argent and find out what really happened to his brother. He will point the finger at his uncle, accusing him of filling in the quarry and hiring someone to fill it with monsters. He is well aware that whatever is going on there is far beyond his capability to handle, and will make direct appeals to any rogues in the group, beseeching them to help a brother in faith.
If the group contains a druid or ranger, he may be investigating the recent environmental changes and appearance of will o' wisps by the quarry.
*Concord Hill*
Concord Hill is a relatively new town of 1500 people, built 50 years ago atop a grapevine-covered hill that overlooks the Maliamia Ocean. The shore is about a 30-minute walk from the center of town, and the path through the grass-covered hillside has been worn bare by decades of townspeople.
Most houses were built using limestone from the nearby quarry, so the whole town gleams white in the summer sun. In warm weather, the inns in town fill with visitors to the beach, while in the winter, little happens.

If the PCs begin their investigation in the town, they can find out the following:

_Gather Information check DC:_
10 - The six people who disappeared are Anaïs, the apothecary; Nevil, a councilman; Marnie, a baker; Emmaline, the butcher's wife; Sevrin, a farmer; and Jacob, a hunter.
15 - Anaïs disappeared a full month before anyone else.
25 - Each of the other five missing townsfolk had some sort of run-in with Anaïs within the last year.
_Gather Information check DC:
_10 - The nephew of the current mayor runs the Silver Pheasant Trading Company.
20 - Every three months, the Silver Pheasant makes a tour of the surrounding towns - trading illicit goods and plundering when they can.
25 - The guild has been granted safe harbor by the mayor in exchange for agreeing not to steal from the town.
30 - The guild has built a temple to the god of plunder in the abandoned quarry outside of town.

_Gather Information check DC:_
15 - Jacob, the hunter that disappeared, spotted what he described as a "hag" in the forest about six months ago.
20 - On the night that the Silver Pheasant left town, a horrific twisted old woman was seen roaming about town. Several townspeople report being nearly frightened to death.

_Bardic Knowledge (or Knowledge (Local)) check DC:_
25 - The tide pool by the sea used to be home to a nymph. She disappeared within a year of the town being built.
30 - The nymph's name was Anaïs. 

_Knowledge (Nature) DC:_
10 - Sea hags are nasty, mean creatures that live in or near despoiled oceans and lakes.
20 - Sea hags have a twisted, horrific appearance that can nearly frighten someone to death.
25 - Sea hags can be created when a Nymph's environment is despoiled.

With the exception of Anaïs, each of the missing townsfolk had a spouse. They will let the PCs search their houses. To search Anaïs' house, they PCs will need the permission of the mayor.

_Search DC:_
20 - Buried in the front yard of each house is a small eye fashioned from lead. The eye radiates faint enchantment magic, and, if identified, reveals that it was the vessel for a Lesser Geas spell.
25 - In Anaïs' house, the PCs will find her diary, which contains the excerpt from the beginning of this adventure.

*The Woods
*Directly to the south of the quarry are the woods where Bertrand is hiding with the remaining members of his company. If the PCs encounter him at the behest of the mayor, he will inform them of the activities at the quarry, and will allow the PCs to search his camp to prove that he does not currently have any captives.

Bertrand currently has 20 rogues remaining in his service (ten 1st level, seven 2nd level, and three 3rd level).

*The Quarry*

*Outside* - acting as agents of Anaïs, a string of will o' wisps attempts to lure townspeople into the flooded quarry. If the PCs approach the quarry, the will o' wisps will attempt to lead them into several pit traps that Anaïs has set.

_Spiked Pit Trap (80 Ft. Deep):_ CR 5; mechanical; location trigger, manual reset; DC 20 Reflex save avoids; 80 ft. deep (8d6, fall), pit spikes (Atk +10 melee, 1d4 spikes for 1d4+5 each); Search DC 20; Disable Device DC 20. Market Price: 5,000 gp.

If threatened, the four will o' wisps will attack.

*The Quarry* - Over one hundred feet deep and three hundred feet in diameter, the quarry is now filled to the top with increasingly murky water. A stone path winds down the interior of the quarry, leading to the temple at the bottom. Vision, even with some method of illumination, is reduced to 1d8×10 ft.

Rockslides are common in the quarry, now that the water is actively dissolving the limestone. Every round spent in the water, there is a cumulative 10% chance that the PCs will be in the way of some falling rock. Treat this like a natural Falling Block Trap: CR 5; Atk +15 melee (6d6); multiple targets (can strike all characters in two adjacent specified squares).

Between the entrance to the quarry and the temple are 4 flesh golems - Anaïs' "broken ones." They will fight to destruction to prevent unwelcome visitors from reaching the temple.

*The Temple of Argent* - Situated in the middle of the quarry, this round structure has a reinforced wooden roof, and thick, stone walls. It is 60 ft in diameter, and has iron doors at each of the cardinal directions. Six months ago, it was unhallowed by Nebish Brussle from a scroll acquired by the Silver Pheasant. The unhallow spell has the following effects: the entire temple is guarded by a magic circle against good, all good creatures entering the area are affected by dispel magic (caster level 5), and all turning checks against undead suffer a -4 penalty.

Anaïs now makes the temple her home. She has animated 20 HD worth of skeletons and zombies out of the priests, townspeople, rogues, and random wanderers that fell victim to her lesser geas eyes and the will o' wisps.
*Resolution
*There are several possible resolutions to this adventure:

*The short route* - the PCs brave the will o' wisps, the broken ones, the falling rocks, and the temple of Argent, and destroy Anaïs. Case closed. The brigands get their temple back, the mayor learns of the fate of the missing townspeople, and the PCs can rest easy, knowing that they dispatched a dangerous necromancer.
*The middle route* - the PCs learn about her transformation, and attempt to negotiate with her. She is willing to give back the temple and leave the town permanently if her wig is returned. This will take investigation on the part of the PCs and a desire to right a past wrong. If she is successfully negotiated with, Anaïs will go into exile, but will continue her studies of necromancy, in hopes that someday she will be powerful enough to restore her pool.
*The long road: exultation* - Anaïs used to be a nymph. Her sole reason for existence was the exultation of nature. In order to return her to this state, the PCs will have to find a way to repair the damage done to her tidal pool. This should involve, at the very least, filling in the quarry so that the limestone no longer is exposed to the elements, rerouting the natural springs that fed her pool, and rebuilding the destroyed ecosystem (perhaps by luring back the proper creatures). This is an extremely difficult endeavor, and any group attempting it should be well rewarded.
*Ingredient Review*

*Will o’ (the) Wisp* - servants of Anaïs, the will o wisps attempt to lead the townspeople to their doom.
*Flooded Quarry* - the location of the temple of the god of plunder.
*Broken Ones* - the flesh golems created by Anaïs as servants.
*Brigands on a Pilgrimage* - the Silver Pheasant Trading Company returns from its travels in order to give thanks to the god of plunder.
*Magic Wig* - the wig of disguise stolen from Anaïs. It is the secondary goal of the adventure.
*Exultation *- The goal of the adventure. Ambitious PCs have the opportunity to restore the true nature of a creature whose only reason for existence is the exultation of nature.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 18, 2004)

Semi-Final Round - Third Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid

Oh jeez, you all had to make it hard for me again.  I hate the close ones.

But let's jump right into it, shall we?

The major problem with Wulf's entry is that it seems like a big set up for what is essentially just one encounter - and that encounter doesn't exactly sizzle, though as usual Wulf makes up for this with great and ingenius inidividual use of the provided ingredients.

On the other side of the coin, CarpeDavid's entry has more for the PCs to interact with in their investigations and explorations, but his use of the ingredients is overall slightly weaker than Wulf's.

In these situations making a decision is really hard, and typically it is the decisions in these kinds of judgments that end up pissing someone off, but you can't go through life making everyone happy, and when you're IRON DM Judge, you often do eactly the opposite, so you might as well revel in it.

Wulf Ratbane's scenario has a folktale type feel, something like a cautionary tale a bard might tell in the meadhall on a stormy night, and I like that about it - but in terms of the set-up I see problems all over the place - first of all with timing, the adventure says things like "_If the PCs are clever they may be able to catch Geldulf and his men here while they are bathing,_ - How does the GM determine this aside from just deciding the party gets there when the brigands are bathing?  How does that translate into PC cleverness?  I mean, we can make some assumptions about the timing of things (like the brigands only bathe during the day), but still, the possible timeframes are pretty big and in the end it is up to DM fiat - which typically I have no problem with, when there are a bunch of scenes leading up to the main encounter, or several possible choices by the PCs that lead to a "staged" moment - but that is not the case in this scenario.  

If the DM decides the party arrives before Geldulf and his raiders return then I guess they could be "clever" in hiding out in order to follow them to the quarry - but they'd have to know to follow them _somewhere_ first, and that once they are followed there they'd bathe - and it is not clear if the townsfolk would know about the bathing or not.  The little development of the relationship between Geldulf and the townsfolk leads me to believe they wouldn't because of his tyrannical ways and unwillingness to let people leave or do their own thing. And also there is no indication that anything untoward or mystical is going on - at this point in the story this is just another pack of raiders to be dealt with - so it is not like they'd even have reason to be curious about "what is going on at the quarry".

In "The Long Frost" the party shows up, finds out about the brigands and then goes to quarry to deal with them.  Seems awfully linear to me, and linear means boring.  I never would have thought that such a scenario with its wonderful trappings and feel could still come off as boring - but somehow Wulf succeeded.  

But that is not to say that the individual elements of Wulf's entry are not wonderful as usual.  I love the cursed hair of Geldulf's dead wife, and I love the exultation in pain as fits perfectly well with Loviatar who wants nothing more than for people to suffer and it seems this down on its luck town has plenty of that (though I would have made the damage done to the person weilding the "wig" be subdual - as that is recovered from faster and if Geldulf knocks himself out and is taken prisoner the potential for more pain and suffering would be even greater, espeically if the wig is taken from him and he desperately wants it back even as a PC (or someone else) is cursed by it.

Actually, looking at Wulf's entry again, I guess there is more than one encounter to be had in this adventure, but while they are linked to the adventure by way of the background, the will-o'-wisp and the wights (a kind of weak use of the "broken ones" ingredient, by the way) don't really seem to matter much or present much a danger to anyone unless they actually visit the now stripped and flooded quarry - while the cursed brigands are more of a danger and concern to the PCs, those abroad, and other villages (and even to the village they serve as well - how long will Loviatar be satisfied with the amount of pain being caused in her name and starts demanding sacrifices, or how long until some other group comes to put everyone in the village, brigand or not, to the torch and sword?)

Also, I am doubtful of how much of a pilgrimage it is for the brigands to visit the quarry - a pilgrimage implies some kind of long difficult journey for sacred reasons - but if the quarry was the town's former source of income - it could not be that far or that disciplined a journey.

At least Wulf's entry has some good follow-up options for the scenario.  I particularly like the pilgramage of kindness and mercy to break the curse of the wig.

So how does, CarpeDavid do?

First of all, what is it with the contestants of the is particular tourney and all the damn intro/background info?  The journal entry at the beginning was a little much, especially since I cannot imagine either a hag or a nymph keeping a journal or writing much of anything.  But the set-up is still great.  Anais is an interesting character, as her change in demeanor and visage is directly analogous to the destruction of the environment - it seems that CD as well, whether by intention or inadvertantly made his adventure into a bit of a cautionary tale, as the greed and hubris of men brings destruction among them.

But my problem with Anais is that she seems a bit too complacent for a hag, I mean, I get the impression that she would be happy to leave everyone and just live her assumed life with her magic wig (weak ingredient use by the way, about as weak as Wulf's was strong, while it serves a purpose in the adventure, it seems kind of thrown in for convenience) if her wig had not been taken.  I'm sorry, but that is just lame.  Sea hags are evil, capricious and scheming creatures and I find a hard time accepting a hag that was not doing some pretty serious evil all along.  Hell, CarpeDavid would have been better served to just have Anais turned into a metaphorical hag instead of a literal one and driven to evil because how she assumes she will be treated if people can see her for what she looks like, but still having an essentially good heart.  Or even better, have her _think_ she is still doing good, but has become increasingly evil in her quest to be restored, thus inadvertantly digging deeper and deeper into her hole to Hell, and while that is implied some, it would have been nice for it to be made more apparent and explained.  Perhaps her transformation was not complete - or it is complete and she is deluded, which is always nice - Redeeming someone who already thinks they are good and justified is a lot harder than someone who realizes the consequences of what they have done and is not for all intents and purposes someone who just wants to be left alone.   However, there is enough of a nugget of good NPC stuff there for me to still consider her a good character to build the adventure around.

But there is more.  CarpeDavid has more than one thing going on in his scenario and the political and criminal activity among the "ruling" family of the town is done well, too.  It is this stuff that really pushes the entry ahead of Wulf's because I can envision a lot more PC interaction in town and there seems to be more to figure out and more a quandry about the right course of action.

Yet, he has some weak ingredient use - like the nynph's exultation of nature - while technically an accurate description of a nymph's purpose and joy in life - it really doesn't play a part in the actual adventure.  And much like Wulf, the use of pilgrimage was weak - didn't seem like much a pilgrimage to me, especially after the adventure already tells us that the town is a safe passage for the brigand's smuggling. If they smuggle through there, then they aren't really going out of their way to get there are they?  At least there is an actual temple to be visited, but the temple itself leads to another question:  What is the time-frame for the background events of the adventure, leading up to the current events that the PCs are dealing with?  I got the impression at first that the quarry was still active, but later it is described as abandoned, looking back at the journal entry introduction (that had made my eyes glaze over) I saw reference to "long, long ago" - so then it made sense that the quarry could be abandoned, but still the construction of a temple in there and the time and resources it would take wears away at my suspension of disbelief.

Both entries use will-o-the-wisps in a similar way (in the sense of using them to try to lure folks into the quarry), but CarpeDavid's use of the quarry as the inadvertant catalyst of the whole adventure (i.e turning the nymph into a hang) lends more strength to his use of the former, as the will-o-wisps are her servants and thus the irony of Anais using the quarry as a means of killing the people "responsible" for her current state.  Yes, his use of quarry was much better than Wulf's.  Not to mention he actually gave suggestions of how the quarry is a hazard (rockslides, pits, etc. . .), which is always a good idea.

It was curious that neither contestant used the monsters called "Broken Ones" (I have never seen a 3E version - but one must exist somewhere), but CarpeDavid's replacement (the flesh golems) are slightly superior to Wulf's lame-o girly wights.  I mean, mutilated dead-girl wights are great, don't get me wrong and I like the touch of the broken limbs, but I like the actual broken apart and put back together elements of the flesh golems made from the missing people of the town was more like the capital "B" Broken Ones of 2E - though the ability to create all those golems might be a little out of the power of a haf that is supposed to be a challenge for a 10th level party 

On the whole, CarpeDavid presents a more interesting and complete environment for his adventure that the PCs can interact with, explore, investigate and return to.  As usual, Wulf presents a flavorful scenario, with intriguing elements, but it does not leap out at me as particularly special, and the overall integration of ingredients was not as good as it could have been.  Though is wig ingredient is on par with CD's flooded quarry - the both of them deserve no special praise for the rest (though Wulf's exhulatation comes close).

It looks like 



Spoiler



Wulf is still suffering from his second round curse, because I have to give this one to *CarpeDavid*.  All else being equal, Carpe's adventure just seems like it'd be more fun and more involved and has the most potential for not only follow-up but for options in the adventure's outcome.  It looks like we have another upset.  My apologies to Wulf, but


 when they are close I gotta call 'em like I see 'em. 

Congratulations! The winner moves on the to the double-elimination final round and is guaranteed to get at least 3rd place.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 18, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I just hit page three of my judgment of the second semi-final round.
> 
> But time for bed.
> 
> Look for it some time before noon tomorrow.



Three pages?  Sounds pretty long.  Must be b/c of all the great things you have to say about our entries!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 18, 2004)

The judgment for the Second Match-Up of the Semi-Final Round has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.


----------



## cstyle (Feb 18, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Judgement: Semi-Final Round - Second Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Cstyle



I must say that I agree with nem on many of his points.  I knew my entry had weak spots, and I specifically didn't like my use of the axe and slavers.  If I had more time, it most definitely would of been spent on trying to find a better way to integrate those two ingrediants.  Regardless, I still fealt I had a good entry, above average for this tournament.  Then I read Enkhidu's, and thought that he had a REALLY good entry, well above average.  One of the best I've seen.  Truly, that was a masterful job of blending the ingrediants.  They were tied exceptionally well to the story as well as each other.  



			
				nemmerle said:
			
		

> While Cstyle's entry was good enough to win him the majority of first round match-ups and would normally would be good enough to win the second round, Enkhidu just raised the bar to the level I expect to see in the finals.



I was just saying this to noskov this morning, before the judgement was posted.  My entry was good enough to win many of the matches in this tournament, but it was paired against an exceptional entry.  It seems like several times already we've had good entries squaring off, while at the same time we've had poor entries squaring off.  This means that a number of good entries lose, and a number of poor entries win and advance.  I know that there isn't a whole lot that can be done about this, but it is unfortunate.

Anyway, congrats Enkhidu!  I'm now pulling for you to take this one.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 18, 2004)

*Yeah, and he knows it.*



			
				cstyle said:
			
		

> I was just saying this to noskov this morning, before the judgement was posted.  My entry was good enough to win many of the matches in this tournament, but it was paired against an exceptional entry.





And he is well aware that mine was better then both of his.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 18, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> Anyway, congrats Enkhidu!  I'm now pulling for you to take this one.




Sheesh! No love for the returning champ?


Wulf


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 18, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Sheesh! No love for the returning champ?
> 
> 
> Wulf




But I _am_ the returning champ.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 18, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> But I _am_ the returning champ.




Touché!


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 19, 2004)

Exposition, People! Exposition!

Don't you want the careful delicacy of your genius recorded for all time?  Here, and on the IRON DM Archive site?

Sheesh!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 19, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaand some exposition from the returning champion (who's jealous of Wolf cuz' old Ratbane ain't got a big "Newbie" in front of his title!):

Where shall we start? Ah - here's good enough.

First, thank you cstyle! Your generosity in letting me slide a few minutes on the deadline made it possible for me to move on! 

Second, even after cstyle let me slide, I really sweated this one out - mainly because I thought cstyle's very daring foray into one-shot-ville had a very kick butt concept behind it. Most of the time I like gaming in rich and detailed worlds using heroic (if sometimes tragic or flawed) characters, but when I saw the cstyles premise (playing bad guys hell bent (literally!) on screwing with a rival's plan) it made me go all Goodfella's inside. And it makes my skin crawl that I didn't think of it first. On top of that, this entry was the hardest for me to write to date, and in the end I felt like I just needed more time to hammer out places I knew were weak. Walking the line on the Demon Orgy was also less than pleasant, and I probably re-wrote that particular part of the entry about a dozen or so times before it was something that covered the basics without going over the line. Anyway, back to the expo...



Y'know - 3e really bugs me sometimes. There's just so many damn _rules_. But, since we're designing adventures for 3e D&D here, the first thing I do when I read a list of IDM ingredients is pop open Sovelier's html version of the SRD (found at 3.5srd.com for those of you who haven't seen it yet - thank you Sovelier!). But when I began writing this one, my wife was doing some work from home and I got bumped from the PC - cuz, y'know, Iron DM doesn't put $ in teh bank. So I broke out my old, beaten, battered, MM written by EGG, popped it open to Demon, and saw a very naughty looking succubi looking back at me. Now you know where Kharmina and B'rana come from.

By the way, did anyone get the word play in demon wenches' names? Or was it just so cheesy people ignored it and hoped it would go away?

Anyhoo, the Al' Qa-fricken-dim themed scenario quickly spewed on the page in haphazard scratch marks after that - mainly because whenever I picture a succubus all I can think of is Jane Seymour in Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger. But, as the adventure began to shape up, I found that I couldn't figure out how in the heck to include the Bulette shell. I figured that the Frost-Brand Axe had to be an integral part of the ritual, but had absolutely no idea how to add the shell. So, I wrote pretty much the whole thing without that piece and then shoe horned the shell in after the fact. I'm really surprised it turned out as well as it did.

Sack and Govan's plan was a last ditch attempt to make sure they played an integral part in the final scene - in fact, I'd say that those two - and everything attached to them - are the weakest part of the entry. If those two were PCs, I'd have some serious railroading allegations to deal with, but luckily they are just NPCs and I long ago learned to ignore myself when I whine.  In the end, however, I couldn't figure out anything better. 

As for the end scene, I was hoping to evoke an atmosphere that would best be described as the climax of a movie befitting the two Johns - Waters and C Holmes. I guess I nailed it (no pun inten... OK, yeah it was intended). And I suppose I could've gone into detail about how long the ritual would take, but I was pressed for time on the rewrite and decided to leave it up to the DM - sometimes (at least in my opnion) the best answer for "how long does the ritual take" is "however long I damn well want it to in order for this to be fun, bunky."

And now that that is over, see you in round three!


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 19, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Now you know where Kharmina and B'rana come from.
> 
> By the way, did anyone get the word play in demon wenches' names? Or was it just so cheesy people ignored it and hoped it would go away?



D'Oh! I have to admit, I didn't read your entry (though it sounds great), but as I was reading this I got the joke. Carmina Burana (sp?). D'Oh!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 19, 2004)

-bump for 3rd judgement-


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 19, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> -bump for 3rd judgement-




Working on it.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 19, 2004)

The Judgment for the third match-up of the Semi-final round: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid has been posted.

Click Here to jump right to it.

Will the finalists please post their availability in the check-in thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 19, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> The Judgment for the third match-up of the Semi-final round: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid has been posted.





No offense to my opponent, but that was the worst judgement I have ever seen.


Wulf


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow. This Tournament has pissed people off  like no other. Just wanted to let you know, carpeDavid, I have no hard feelings whatsoever, and that you did great in the second round. Go ahead and win the finals so that I can say I lost to an Iron DM...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 19, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Wow. This Tournament has pissed people off  like no other.




I'm not pissed off (and I also don't have any hard feelings-- good luck, dave!) but I don't think the judging was "technically proficient" in that round.

Ingredient by ingredient I think I had the better entry, and in terms of complete ingredient cohesion I think I had the better entry. The judge simply did not review the ingredients with the critical eye that other of his judgements have shown.

I could bemoan a lack of consistency on other counts. The judge has shown a preference for dictionary.com in the past; the first entry for "pilgrimage" that appears makes no requirements for length of journey (carpedavid also took heat for that). 

The judge used a creature ("Broken Ones") that do not appear in the current version of the game, nor in any commonly accessible 1st edition source (for the record, they are apparently from Ravenloft, though I had to dig to find it). Both contestants were called for not knowing that this was a "real" creature.

I should not use my exposition to call out flaws in the opposing entry, but several of his ingredients were MacGuffins or "roped into" the adventure very loosely. The wig use is a complete macguffin; there is no explanation for the involvement of the wisps (as the judging frequently goes, "They could have been anything..."); the exultation was weak. On the other hand I feel like (for once!) every ingredient in my entry was working together to paint a cohesive picture. The entire tale had internal consistency and logic.

End of exposition...

Good luck to all in the finals!


Wulf


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 19, 2004)

Eh, Wulf is never happy with the judgment even when he wins. . .

It was definitely a close one, and knew people would be surprised - but I stand by it.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 19, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Wow. This Tournament has pissed people off  like no other. Just wanted to let you know, carpeDavid, I have no hard feelings whatsoever, and that you did great in the second round. Go ahead and win the finals so that I can say I lost to an Iron DM...





I was pissed, but I'm fine now.  Most of my gripes were more out of frustration on my part and misunderstanding.  I had my one point that I will not rehash, but that I still think is true, however, I'm not sure my reaction would have been any different if I were just disqualified, so I guess I'll just have to say that I was mosly just venting on a source of frustration for a lot of other problems that had nothing directly to do with this tournament.

I do (if allowed) plan on competing in the next tournament (and making sure my schedule is open).  I learned a lot from this one and, even if I fail in the next, it will answer some more questions I have about how it all works.  I plan on doing this until I am satisfied with an entry.  Whether that takes one more try or 100, I'll be back....hopefully.

No offense to Wulf, but I was kinda pulling for Carpe (he's a local boy).  Two Ohioans in the Finals....nice....and I still can't find more people for my group.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 19, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I stand by it.




And that's bewildering to me.

Pissed does not describe me; I am bewildered.

Wulf


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 20, 2004)

While I'm absolutely delighted to have won, my delight is tempered by Wulf's assertion that the quality of the judgment was poor. I'd like to take this opportunity to respond to some specific criticism that Wulf leveled at my entry, and I will write up some more general comments later.

First, the wig as a MacGuffin: If we define a MacGuffin as a "thing whose existence provides motivation, but whose essential qualities are irrelevant," then I would respectfully disagree. My admittedly mundane _wig of disguise_ had very specific powers that provided very specific benefits to this very specific NPC. The _in_ability to use these powers provided the motivation for Anais to embark on her plan, and the return of these benefits could mark a resolution for the adventure.

If, on the other hand, you mean "thing whose existence provides motivation, but the PCs don't interact with other than to retrieve/return/destroy," then, yes I guess it could be considered a MacGuffin. In that case, though, then your wig would be, too - a very creative MacGuffin, but a MacGuffin nonetheless.

With respect to the will o' wisps: In my entry, the will o' wisps provided both motivation for the adventure (having already led both townspeople and brigands to their deaths), and a significant obstacle for the PCs. Since they are aberrations in 3.5 and not undead, I didn't think it necessary to provide a reason for the will o' wisps to be tied to that specific area, other than to say that they were recruited by Anais. Also, I did not feel, as you seem to, that they "could have been anything." Their specific powers tied into the plot and mood in a way that a tarrasque's wouldn't.

By contrast, while you deftly tie the creation of the will o' wisp into your _narrative_, it doesn't seem to be a credible threat as part of the _adventure_. You mention that it has led some to their deaths, but the brigands frequently bathe and give offerings in the area, and the one person that the will o' wisp would most want to kill (Geldulf) avoids it with ease. If it poses no threat to the brigands that the PCs are supposed to defeat, how is it supposed to pose a threat to the PCs?

I do agree that my use of exultation was weak. Yours, in this case, was not only more creative, but also much closer to something the PCs could actually interact with.

Looking over the rest of the list, though, our use of the brigands on a pilgrimage was nearly identical (giving thanks after a bout of looting and pillaging), while I think I had the edge on the use of the broken ones and the quarry. In each case, you definitely created very vivid descriptions, but I think I came up with more usable interpretations. So while your prose-fu was clearly superior to mine, and you produced a compelling story, I think that I simply produced a more playable and compelling adventure.

Frankly, I'm hurt by your assertion that I only won because Nemmerle was slacking. I thought that his critique of both of our entries was insightful and fair, and I could have seen him awarding it either way. If I had lost, would I have been disappointed? Yes. Might I have disagreed with the judgment? Maybe. Would I have blamed my loss on the judge, questioning the legitimacy of the contest? No.

Prior to this, I was very respectful of, and quite intimidated by you. Now I am neither, and that's a shame.

I'll have more general comments on my entry tomorrow - it's bed time.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 20, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> While I'm absolutely delighted to have won, my delight is tempered by Wulf's assertion that the quality of the judgment was poor.




The quality of the judgement was poor, not because of the result, but because the judge did not follow the usual criteria. I could have accepted an ingredient by ingredient rundown and loss. We did not see that. 

Here's the essence of what we got as a judgement:

The Iron Chefs are presented with their mystery ingredient: Octopus.

Chef A creates a dish from the octopus. It is not the most flavorful of dishes (it is, after all, made of octopus).

Chef B creates roast duck-- with a plate of octopus for dessert.

"Fantastic!" says the judge. "I happen to love roast duck! You win!"

We have frequently seen a complaint from the judge when the ingredient is used in a way that could be replaced by some other ingredient.

Your wig could have been a hat of disguise. It could have been a wand of polymorph. How the nymph came by a magic wig is not addressed, nor is it important that it be a wig.

Perhaps not a tarrasque (that is a straw man), but your will o wisps could have been ogres. Could have been kobolds. Better yet, could have been sympathetic nymphs. No explanation was given for how or why the will o wisps would ally themselves with the hag. On the other hand, my wisp was a direct extension of Loviatar's curse.

These kinds of problems are usually noted by the judge. I don't think he did that in his entry.

You and I may disagree, but we can both agree on one thing-- in our brief expositions, we have both done a better job of assessing the ingredients than the judgement we received.

Frankly, if I had received the judgement I got from you in your reply, I'd be fine. I have lost plenty of times before, you know.

Again, it is not the loss-- it is the fact that the judge overlooked his usual judging criteria to award the entry he thought was "tastier."

Wulf


----------



## cstyle (Feb 20, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Semi-Final Round - Third Match-Up: Wulf Ratbane vs. CarpeDavid




I've gotta agree with Wulf on this one.  I don't like the judgement or the results.

Concerning the results, I thought Wulf hands down had the better entry.  His ingrediant use was clearly superior, and he didn't leave half the unanwered questions that CD did.  Plus, I felt his story was more compelling.  There were aspects of Wulf's entry that made CD's some what more playable, but to me, it wasn't even close.  However, this is largely opinion, and opinions vary.  If the judge doesn't see it like that, hey, it happens.  

However, it appears that the judge did have the same opinion as me on several points!  Nem did say he liked CD's story more, but then said that Wulf's ingrediant use was superior, and criticized CD for the many unanswered questions he left.  In previous judgements, we are led to believe that good ingrediant use earned big points, and unanswered questions lost big points.  Points for a more compelling story seemed to matter only if it was needed as a tie breaker.  Which leads me to what I really don't like about the judgement: consistency.  I can live with nem's opinion that CD has the better story.  I could live with it if his opinion differed from mine on the ingrediant use.  But inconsistency in judging is hard to swallow.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 20, 2004)

I considered re-writing the judgment to show in even more detail the reason behind my decision, but I decided against it as it is not a precedent I want to set - because then every time someone disagrees with my judgment I'll end up spending time writing one or more defenses of my outcome.

Though I have to admit I am disappointed in how contentious this tournament has been, and as I had grown used to people being more gracious losers. . .


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 20, 2004)

cstyle said:
			
		

> However, it appears that the judge did have the same opinion as me on several points!  Nem did say he liked CD's story more, but then said that Wulf's ingrediant use was superior, and criticized CD for the many unanswered questions he left.  In previous judgements, we are led to believe that good ingrediant use earned big points, and unanswered questions lost big points.  Points for a more compelling story seemed to matter only if it was needed as a tie breaker.  Which leads me to what I really don't like about the judgement: consistency.  I can live with nem's opinion that CD has the better story.  I could live with it if his opinion differed from mine on the ingrediant use.  But inconsistency in judging is hard to swallow.




Yep, that's basically it.

I'm not annoyed at a loss-- happens all the time. But when you lose, you expect to lose "by the rules," and (especially when you feel you have the better entry) you want to have the judgement explained to you so you understand the loss.

This judgement began with the comment that my entry showed "great and ingenious" use of the ingredients (an assessment I wholeheartedly agree with), and then went on to award the round to what the judge admitted was a weaker use of ingredients. 

I open this question to the judge: What lesson are current and future competitors to take away from this judgement? (Let us hope the answer is not that the judge is a capricious arbiter and that's just the way it is...)

Can't wait to see the grief I get when it's my turn to judge... But I am eager to temper nemmerlesque criticism with Wulf-esque consistency.


Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 20, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I considered re-writing the judgment to show in even more detail the reason behind my decision, but I decided against it as it is not a precedent I want to set - because then every time someone disagrees with my judgment I'll end up spending time writing one or more defenses of my outcome.




Not a precedent you should set, I agree.

But I do have a follow up question for you (see last post).


Wulf


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 20, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I open this question to the judge: What lesson are current and future competitors to take away from this judgement? (Let us hope the answer is not that the judge is a capricious arbiter and that's just the way it is...)




That even very clever use of individual ingredients will not necessarily win you the round if they are not bound together with a good story and/or thematic elements that is ALSO a fun adventure to play.

Though of course, even the most fun adventure in the world is not going to win if the ingredient use is weak overall.

And that is my final say on the matter.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 20, 2004)

It's a shame that this installment of Iron DM has been somewhat less "enjoyable" than previous incarnations for everyone involved.  Hopefully we can all move on in a manner that is acceptable and that manages to provide betterment for future tournaments.

BTW, have I mentioned that I'm winning again next time out ?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree. In future competitions, it might make sense that losers with frustrations or questions address the judge by email, not in the thread itself.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 23, 2004)

The Final Round Begins

Ok, so as I explained before, this is how it will work:  Two of the finalists compete (in this case Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid), the _loser_ will then compete against the third finalist (Zenld).  If the loser of the first match loses again he is eliminated, but either way then the third finalist would face off against the winner of the first match.  The winner of two matches takes the whole thing. 

If there is a three way tie, then the judge will go back and compare the use of the special tie-breaker ingredient.  The tie-breaker ingredient can be used in _either_ of your entries, but NOT BOTH, so choose wisely.  Every one has the same tie-breaking ingredient.

The tie-breaking ingredient is: _Celestial Wrestler_


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 23, 2004)

*Final Round: First Match: Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid*


Final Round - First Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid

*Ingredients*
-----------------
The Edge of the World
Elven Ship
Blood Moon
Tarrasque Eggs
Fire Newts
Despair 

This is IRON DM territory, people.  Look sharp!

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you, and don't forget you _may_ use the tie-breaking ingredient in this round if you like.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 23, 2004)

Got 'em.

Good luck, Enkhidu - this should be interesting, at the very least.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 23, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Got 'em.
> 
> Good luck, Enkhidu - this should be interesting, at the very least.




I agree - see you in 24.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 24, 2004)

*Commentator:*

The anticipation for what they are going to come up with is killing me. . . .

And will either of them find an opening for the tie-breaker ingredient?  Or will one or both risk saving to use it in their second match, knowing that the ingredients _might_ be even harder to make work with the awkward ingredient: _Celestial Wrestler_?


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 24, 2004)

Allright - there are sometime its just time to call something done, post it, and go to bed. Now is one of those times.




Winter Iron DM 2004 Tourney

Final Round – First Match-Up: Enkhidu vs carpedavid


*The Ingredients: 

The Edge of the World
Elven Ship
Blood Moon
Tarrasque Eggs
Fire Newts
Despair*



_The Adventure:_

City on the Edge


_Adventure Notes: _

_City on the Edge_ is a very big adventure that involves a sea voyage, a long lost civilization, and (possibly) the end of the world. Because of its size, scope, and subject matter, it is suitable for high level play.

_Special Note to DMs: This adventure, as written, assumes that the “Edge of the World” is a literal edge of the world. If you have determined that your campaign does not have a “flat earth,” you can still use this adventure with a few modifications. Those modifications will be listed in italics and in red at appropriate parts in the text._


_Synopsis_

The PCs will travel into unknown waters to the edge of the world, only to find that a terrible beast set to guard a gate between worlds is dying and they must install a new guardian.


_General Background_

_The earth will shake, and this shall be the first sign. 
And the skies will darken, and this shall be the second sign.
And the moon will bleed, and it will be the third sign.
And the world will bleed as the moon.

…rhyme told to the young in the nests of S’sura_

For ages, the world has been under threat of invasion by fiends. For equal ages, the folk of the city of S’sura barred their way, defending a permanent rift in time and space between this reality and the fiends’ reality with wits, steel, and magic. But folk grew tired of their endless war, and in the height of their power bred a great Beast to serve as a guardian for the gate. Their tactic proved to be effective – too effective.

When the folk of S’sura were no longer in a perpetual state of war, they began to decline. They became more and more decadent, warring among themselves as if they could not imagine an existence without blood and death, and descended into barbarity. 

_The S’surans, the Beast, and S’suran Magic. _

The S’surans, actually a race of once extremely advanced Fire Newts, were at the height of their power able to break the long stalemate with their fiendish foes by creating a creature of great and terrible power. This creature, known only as “the Beast” in their more mundane writings was then bound to an island that the S’suran’s moved by magic to its present location over the Edge of the World. _As an alternative, DMs may simply state that the S’surans used their considerable power to create something very much like the edge of the world, a nearly bottomless pit that creates a continual waterfall effect around the Beast’s island._

However, the Beast is not the S’surans only legacy: the city of S’sura still stands intact, if buried beneath a carpet of vines, moss, and other tropical plants. In addition, they left whole libraries of embossed metal cylinders, artwork of all sorts, and numerous magical items left by its former inhabitants. 

The greatest achievement of the S’surans, however, is neither their city nor the Beast, but instead the Isle of the Beast.

_Isle of the Beast_: The Isle of the Beast is not only the home of the Beast and the gate between worlds, but is itself heavily magicked. The island is protected by a powerful _dimensional lock_ that encompasses the whole of the island; it is likewise proofed against scrying (both effects are epic in nature for the purposes of SR). At the center of the island is the gate, and the Beast roams the whole island, killing and eating everything that moves.


_NPCs_

*Captain Laurelindalir*: Elven Seadog 
Laurelindalir is quite possibly one of the most (in)famous pirates the world has ever known. As a result of her generations of depredations up and down the coast she is the most hated enemy of the Empire. For the same reason, she is one of the greatest heroes of the elves that have fended off advances of the Empire for two centuries.

Over her many years, the captain has grown familiar with the Sisterhood of the Moon. As such, when she was approached by one of their number to captain a vessel headed to the very edge of the world, she not only accepted, she used her considerable influence in the Elven Court to supply a ship worthy of the voyage: the Seeker.

_The Seeker_: This Elven Ship was not so much built as grown. She is a large magical ship more than capable of staying at sea for months at a time. Her living timbers still grow leaves and bear fruit, and at sea she more resembles a moving hill topped by a copse of trees than a ship. 

The DM may wish to further detail this ship and her crew, as the PCs may end up spending a great deal of time on board as they travel to the world’s edge.


*Jarlena and the Sisterhood of the Moon*: 
The Sisterhood of the Moon is an all female group of adventurers founded by Jarlena of Den, a highly respected wizard. The Sisters are a well known and loved company, their adventures often revolve around expanding frontiers. Their latest expedition (taken at the behest of Jarlena herself) to see the ends of the earth is fully in character for the group.

Unbeknownst to the rest of the group, Jarlena has ties to the End of Despair, a fashionable, if somewhat gauche, cult currently popular among the wealthy and bored. Ostensibly, the cult is concerned with bringing about the end of the world in order to end all suffering, but few take them seriously. Jarlena, however, has bought into the cult wholesale. As such, when she found evidence of a way to end the world (with the death of a guardian at the edge of the world, she decided to see it for herself, and assist if possible.

Jarlena is always somber and melancholy. She has been so since her husband and child died at the hands of a rival. It was her grief and despair that drove her to join with her nihilistic cult, and her despair is what drives her to think – in her disturbed state – that to save the world from a life full of grief she must destroy it.

Jarlena has enchanted a number of magical pendants for the Sisterhood that bestow certain minor benefits. However, along with the benefits the pendants bestow, they also allow Jarlena to attempt to _dominate_ the wearer one time. She put these in as a fail safe to ensure that her sisters stay loyal to her. 


*Nasir and the S’surans*: Fire Newt barbarian chief and tribe
Nasir is the leader of what is left of the S’surans. While he is not very intelligent, he is cunning and shrewd; like many of his race his is also full of anger and spite. He is distrustful of outsiders, and may well order an attack if he feels threatened. 

For generations, the remnants of the S’surans have generally avoided the homes of their ancestors. However, they also regard it as holy, and gather in one of the city’s outlying buildings (in what they call the Temple of the Stones) once each year to worship the Beast and weep for their lost heritage. 

The only real thing that Nasir and his people know about the Beast (other than what they could gather from the murals and mosaics in the ruins of S’sura) is the rhyme (above) that mark the death of the Beast.

*The Beast*: Tarrasque

The Beast is unbelievably powerful. It is also unbelievably old, and it is dying. Luckily, the S’surans foresaw that the Beast might die and created an “early warning system”: when the Beast dies the Blood Moon will rise and one of the Beast’s replacements will awaken.


_Adventure Hooks_

DMs wishing to introduce this adventure to their PCs could do it in one of a number of ways:

-If the PCs are familiar with the Sisterhood of the Moon, then they might be approached to accompany the Sisters on their journey. This is especially true if at least one PC is female. Likewise, a friendly relation with the captain will secure an invitation. Alternately, since the Elven Court is financing this expedition, the elven nobility might ask the PCs to accompany the Seeker on its voyage to protect their investment. 

-The PCs, during research for other information, might run across oblique evidence of S’sura, the Beast, and the gate. Enough information might set the PCs on a road to the edge of the world, and give them incentive to join the expedition. Note that in this hook that Jarlena will likely have gained the same information as the PCs – possibly because the PCs shared that information with Jarlena or one of her associates. In that case, the PCs will actually be the ones “responsible” for the expedition in the first place.

In any event, in order to follow events in the adventure, the PCs should join with the crew of the Seeker in order to reach the edge of the world.


_Locations _

-_On Board the Seeker_
This is the most open ended portion of the adventure. Encounters with sea monsters, run-ins with pirate hunters, and raids by sahuagin are suggested in any combination. Likewise, this is a good chance for the PCs to explore kingdoms of mermen and sunken shipwrecks (complete with sharks and giant octopi). 

-_The Archipelago_
After two months of travel (following coordinates supplies by Jarlena), the Seeker will sight land. The Archipelago consists of a number of smaller islands and one large island (think Hawaii or a similar island chain). For the most part, the smaller islands will be uninhabited except for the native fauna, though the DM is encouraged to add outposts, observation platforms, and other structures from the heyday of S’sura . If the DM wishes, the first contact with Nasir’s fire newts can happen among the smaller islands. If first contact is violent, then the newts will fight as long as possible, and then flee in swift outrigger canoes (a canoe-to-lifeboat battle might be interesting!).

-_S’sura_
The PCs should eventually make it to shore on the main island. If they do, they will likely do so with at least some of the Sisters in tow. On inspection, several things will quickly become apparent:

*The island once housed a huge city of stone and gold full of tall building, ziggurats, and temples, and even though it is overgrown it is largely intact (as reference, the “ruins” of S’sura look much like present day Machu Pichu). The buildings are covered with mosaics, murals, and sculpture, as well as a difficult to decipher hieroglyphic script. 

*The mosaics and murals tell (with enough time spent deciphering the images and their arcane scripts) a number of stories. If the PCs spend the time to scour over enough of the images, they should be able to piece together the high points of S’suran history (referenced in the Background, above).

*While most of the buildings in the ruins have been neglected, a plaza to the northwest of the city proper has been cleared for use by Nasir and his people. 

*On the eastern shore of the island (which is also the next to easternmost piece of land in the island chain) is another cleared area that is open to the shore. In this clearing is an immense building – the Temple of the Stones referenced above - that contains a trio of huge (15’ high) spherical stones, and on the shore are two menhirs , each with a thin but very strong adamantine chain attached firmly to the stone and trailing off into the sea. Murals in the building depict the voyage of one of these stones across the sea on a barge-like vessel using the menhir chains as guides. The murals do not show the end of the voyage, though unlike other murals in the city this one depicts rays of light from a red moon bathing the stone on its journey.

The 15’ high stones are actually Tarrasque Eggs, and were left by the ancient S’surans to replace the current guardian. The Stones, the menhirs, and the surrounding grounds are holy to the S’sura.

-_Isle of the Beast_
The Isle of the Beast is the easternmost land mass before the edge of the world, and lies about two miles directly east of S’sura’s main island. As water nears the island and the edge of the world, the water speeds up and eventually resembles a huge river on its way toward a waterfall. At the island, it becomes exactly that, as the water literally falls off the edge of the world. However, the thin (20’) lane of water between the two adamantine chains connected to the menhirs on the main island remains calm. _At DMs discretion, instead of  the chains providing an area of calm water in the midst of a rushing current, the chains can instead contain an area of water that crosses the empty space around the island. This will be a 20’ wide “alleyway” of water._ The chains attach to identical menhirs on the Isle of the Beast. The island itself is covered with thick jungle marked with crude “paths” of knocked over trees.


_Event Timeline_

Once the PCs reach S’sura, a timeline will be set running. This is that timeline, as well as important NPC reactions to that timeline.

-The first day PCs set foot on land, there will be an earthquake. This is the first sign of the death of the Beast, who is in its death throes.

-Two days after the earthquake, dark clouds will obscure the sky. Observant PCs might notice that they come from the east, seemingly from beyond the edge of the earth. This is the Beast letting out its last breath. Nasir’s tribe will at this point be mad with fear and dread as they wait the final sign of the apocalypse. Jarlena, however, assuming she has collected enough information to know that the end of the world is nigh, will be very interested. Astute and knowledgeable PCs (ones with both appropriate Religion and Spot skills, or similar skills) will notice that she immediately changes her routine and attire to match the mourning rituals of Den. Those close to her will notice that she seems to have given herself wholly over to Despair.

-On the fifth night after the earthquake, the sky will clear and the Blood Moon will rise. In response, the Tarrasque Eggs will begin to weep blood. This is the third sign of the Beasts death, and the vehicle for the birth of the Beast’s replacement. If one of the stones is brought out into the clearing and the light of the moon hits it, the stone will crack and the egg will begin to hatch – the hatching will take about 3 days to finish. The Blood Moon will remain in the sky every night for one week, after which it will revert to it’s normal appearance and the chance for the Beast to be reborn is lost.

-One week after the earthquake, the first fiends will begin coming through the gate. Initially they will only be scouts, but if the fiends get a chance to report back the vanguard of a fiend army will begin making its way through the rift two weeks after the Beast dies.


_Assistance and Betrayal_

Assuming that the PCs reach the island, find the Tarrasque Eggs, and figure out that they will need to bring an egg across the chain bordered channel, they will have quite a task on their hands. However, if they approach Nasir properly, they S’surans would be of great help in moving the stones and constructing the necessary rafts and barges to carry them. If the PCs end up hatching the stone early (before they deliver it to the Isle of the Beast) they might have an even bigger problem on their hands, as a baby tarrasque goes on a rampage for food as soon as it comes out of its shell. 

Even worse, if the PCs do finally get the stone moving across the chained in channel, they will have Jarlena (who realizes that the world that she wants to desperately to see destroyed might just be saved) to worry about. Halfway through the trip across the channel, the wizard will attack, seeking first to find a way to dump the stone and second to nullify any resistance from the PCs – worst, she will use the _dominate_ ability of the Sisterhood’s pendants to take control of as many of the sisters as she can to fight against the PC. This should be a very dangerous fight – the space will be cramped and those tossed into the water may just be swept over the edge of the world, and Jarlena and the dominated sisters will ask for and give nor quarter.


_Aftermath_

After the PCs manage to deliver the baby tarrasque to the isle, their task is not yet over, as it will take about a day for the new Beast to bond with the island, grow magically to its full size, and hold its own against the fiends again. Devious RBDMs may find ways to convince the PCs that they must stay on the island long enough to ensure that the Beast is capable of taking its duties, which will likely involve the PCs protecting the new Beast from fiends bent on destroying it while they try not to become tarrasque kibble themselves.




********

_Quick Ingredient Recap: 

The Edge of the World: The location of S’sura, the gate, and the Beast
Elven Ship: The still living ship, the Seeker
Blood Moon: The sign that the Beast is dead, its light hatches the new Beast
Tarrasque Eggs: Replacements for the Beast. One will hatch when struck by the light of the Blood Moon
Fire Newts: The S’surans, once an advanced magical society, now a race stuck in barbarism
Despair: Jarlena’s motivation to end the world and the cause for her betrayal
_


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 24, 2004)

*Final Round - First Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid*

Ingredients
-----------------
The Edge of the World
Elven Ship
Blood Moon
Tarrasque Eggs
Fire Newts
Despair

_When Elaliulu, the Lord of the Sea and creator of all, cast down his brother, Innulu, the Lord of Flame and devourer of all, he cleft the ocean in two and sent the defeated god's molten body hurtling into the abyss. A great mountain of smoke and fire marks the spot of the destroyer's prison, and it is as awesome to behold as it is terrible.

…

When the moon shines red once, the seeds of the devourer will be sown. When it runs red twice, Innulu's children will awaken, and the world will be no longer._

From the Elven Book of Wisdom​
*Beyond the Sea*
_An adventure for medium to high-level PCs._

Every few hundred years, on the Isle of Fire, a clutch of tarrasque eggs is created by the imprisoned sprit of the fire god Innulu, in an attempt to destroy the world. For as long as history has been recorded, the elven kingdom of Amalara has sent its armada to destroy the eggs before they have had a chance to hatch.

Fifty years ago, though, Amalara went to war with the dwarven kingdom of Ironhelm, and their armadas are currently engaged in battle with each other. King Kilithia of Amalara has no choice, then, but to turn to a group of adventurers to complete the epic journey instead.

This is a fairly straightforward adventure, with not much intrigue, but lots of opportunity for cinematic combat and problem solving. Ideally, the group should consist mostly of elves and humans, but it is possible to run it with a group comprised of mostly of dwarves (see hooks section, below).

*NPCs*
*Kilithia of Amalara * - king of Amalara. At 950, he is a slight wisp of his former self. He used to be a charismatic leader, beloved by his people, but now his breath comes weakly, and his will is no longer strong. While he is still responsible for establishing he policies of the kingdom, his son, Prince Jesia, handles the daily administration.

*Jesia of Amalara* - prince of Amalara. Jesia is a headstrong, but not terribly bright. He is a competent administrator, but does not inspire the type of loyalty that his father does.

*Macidus * - captain of the Siralumu. Macidus is young, brash, and bold, having received his commission in the king's navy through political means (his father is a duke in the king's court). He is willing to take risks that his crew does not always approve of, but has thus far managed to avoid catastrophe. He believes that the successful completion of this mission may earn him an admiralty, and may be willing to sacrifice some of his crew for possible glory.

*Roan* - first mate of the Siralumu. Mean and loud, Roan takes no pity on his crew. He administers all of the punishment aboard the ship himself, and takes some amount of pride in the fear that he inspires. He does not trust the captain, believing that his inexperience and risk taking will get the crew killed. If things get rough, he is not above trying to seize power for himself, and is likely to be able to intimidate the crew into following him into mutiny.

*Gilius Ironhelm * - king of Ironhelm. He believes that the tarrasque eggs might be of use militarily, and has assembled his own group of adventurers to retrieve them before the elves destroy them.

*Aarugash Stonecutter * - dwarven captain of the Windrider. He is cunning, but reserved, preferring to let opponents trip themselves up, then swoop in for the kill. He treats his crew with respect, but is careful to always maintain his distance.

*Hooks*
Depending on the racial composition, and/or political alliances, the PCs may be contacted by either the elven or dwarven rulers.

1. King Kilithia believes adamantly in the necessity of the journey to destroy the tarrasque eggs, and will give the PCs his own personal ship, the Siralumu for the duration of the journey. He will provide them with a crew, and can offer wealth and title if they return successfully.

2. If the PCs are dwarves, or aligned with the dwarven kingdom, they may be contacted by King Ironhelm or someone in his court. The offer is much the same as that of the elven king: a boat (the Windrider), a crew, and lots of gold and land upon a successful return.

Regardless of which banner the PCs adventure under, the obstacles they face will be nearly identical, likely including having to face the other party.

*Encounters*
The appearance of the blood moon in the sky above Amalara signals the appearance of the tarrasque eggs on the Isle of Fire. From that day, the PCs have 60 days until the blood moon shines again, at which point the tarrasque eggs hatch. A successful DC 20 Bardic Knowledge, Knowledge (Religion), or Knowledge (Arcana) check will reveal that this timeline has been consistent throughout recorded history.

A successful DC 25 check will give the PCs some idea of what they're in for: a basic description of the edge of the world and the Isle of Fire.

From port, the journey to the Isle of Fire takes approximately 20 days under full sail.

1. *The Kraken Sea* - Five days from port is an area of the ocean known as the Kraken Sea. The giant squid commonly attack ships as they sail through these turbulent waters. Each day spent crossing this section of ocean (it takes 10 under normal circumstances) sees a 50% chance of being attacked by a kraken. The PCs can use their own abilities to fight off the creatures or may take command of the ship's ballistae to aid the crew.

In addition to the monstrous obstacles, the Kraken Sea is notorious for its storms. Huge waves will toss the ship to and fro, necessitating many Balance and Rope Use checks, as the PCs help the crew secure the boat. If any character has Profession (Sailor) as a skill, he may substitute that skill instead.

If the combination of kraken attacks and storms results in the loss of 20% or more of the crew, whether through misfortune or PC inaction, Roan, the first mate, may attempt to rally the crew to mutiny.

2. *The Edge of the World* - Upon emerging from the Kraken Sea, it is five days to the cleft in the ocean that the sea god, Elaliulu, rendered when he smote his brother. 2,000-foot-high cliffs tower over an expanse 10 miles wide. The roar from waters of the ocean as they spill over the edge and race into abyss below is deafening. From this point on, it will take a Listen (DC +20) check to understand any attempt at verbal communication.

A giant stone outcropping hangs over the edge of the cleft, and this is where the ships will moor. The PCs now need to find a way to travel from the moored ship to the Isle of Fire. The journey over the edge is not as easy as it looks. The Isle itself is 5 miles across and sits squarely in the middle of the cleft. The water between the cliffs and the isle is far too turbulent to allow a ship to cross, let alone swim.

Arrowhawks make their nests on the various stone outcroppings along the edge, and will attack any creature they see flying through their territory. Additionally, a flight of huge wyverns inhabits the Isle of Fire, and will make their presence known as the PCs draw near.

3. *The Isle of Fire* - This giant volcanic island is in a constant state of flux. The continuously active volcano rebuilds and reshapes the island, even as sections are broken off by turbulent waters and carried to the depths. Other than pockets of vegetation that sit at the base of the volcano, the island is devoid of mundane life.

The corrupting influence of Innulu's body permeates the Isle of Fire, however. The raw magical and physical energy in this area prevents teleportation magic from functioning, and all fire-based magic is considered maximized when cast on the island. The island also presents the following obstacles:

A family of salamanders and fire newts infest the island, living off of the lava and cinders produced by the volcano. They are loyal to Innulu's sprit, which communicates with them in ghostly portents and visions, and will act as defenders of the tarrasque eggs when the PCs approach.

An active volcano is an incredibly dangerous place, with steam vents, landslides, lava flows, and poison gas acting as natural traps.

The most dangerous feature of the island though, is the result of the fire god's sprit having had an eternity to reflect on his imprisonment. A palpable aura of despair infects any creature that visits the island. For every hour spent on the island, a visitor must make a Will save (DC 20) or lose 1d4 points of wisdom and become fatigued. As the visitor's wisdom is drained by the island, he will become despondent and grief-stricken, in sympathy with the imprisoned god.

4. *Cave of the Devourer* - Halfway up the side of the volcano is the entrance to the cavern where the tarrasque eggs were created by Innulu. The eggs themselves are 10 ft wide and weigh well over a ton, and there are 2d4 of them. The thick, leathery shells share the same qualities as the tarrasque's carapace, including the damage reduction and spell resistance. They do not otherwise possess any of the other immunities of a tarrasque, nor do they possess the regenerative abilities.

If Captain Macidus is present with the party, he will suggest that they could bring glory to the kingdom and possibly aid in the war with the dwarves by bringing back an intact egg.

*Resolution*
There are several possible resolutions:

1. The PCs make it to the eggs before the opposing group, and destroy them.

2. The PCs make it to the eggs at around the same time as the opposing group, and then have to battle them to determine the fate of the eggs.

3. The opposing group makes it to the eggs first, and takes an egg back with them. In this case, the PCs will likely have to chase the group down, to destroy it before the second blood moon.

*Ingredient Recap*
*The Edge of the World * - the cleft in the ocean where the sea god imprisoned the god of fire.

*Elven Ship* - the Siralumu, which carries the PCs to the Edge of the World

*Blood Moon* - both an omen and a timeline, the blood moon signals the arrival of the tarrasque eggs

*Tarrasque Eggs* - Innulu's children, an attempt by the imprisoned god of destruction to wreak havoc on the world

*Fire Newts* - inhabitants of the Isle of Fire, where Innulu rests

*Despair* - the imprisoned god's primary emotion. It is strong enough to affect those that set foot on the island


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 24, 2004)

Final Round– First Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid

First of all, I have to say that I hate when there is too much time between my having to run these rounds, because I need a certain mindset to the judging, and it is easy to lose enthusiasm if you don’t just keep going – so it is with great inertia that I pick myself up and do this once more.

Secondly, this is another damn close match and even as I write this and having read both entries twice I am not even leaning towards one person or the other winning. . .

So, let’s look at these two entries; first as individuals and then against one another.

*Enkhidu’s Entry:* _City on The Edge_ is thematically what I expected from these entries, something apocalyptic. Firstly, it was smart of Enkhidu to include a non-flat world option, because aside from Aquerra, I don’t know of any flat world campaign settings.  However every time I read the notes for the non-flat world options I could not help but feel cheated, as if by not having a flat world (that is, if I put myself into the shoes of the average DM, and not just in my own shoes) I was missing some of the more awe-inspiring and dramatic elements the adventure had to offer.  We’ll examine if that ‘feeling’ holds true as we come upon those ‘red sections’.

And boom! One of those ‘red sections’ comes up right away, Enkhidu’s alternative to an actual ‘edge of the world’ is a place created with powerful magic to appear as if it were the edge of the world.  This idea is half-good, but if he had gone a little bit further with it, he might have not only not needed to create separate options, but created an additional hook for the adventure.   By placing this purported edge of the world in a very distant place, it could be a place sages argue about – is it truly the edge of the world?   A place many explorers could have gone to and never returned from, or that others saw from a distance, but unnerved turned back before they were sucked into the great gulf ship, crew and all.  The desire to uncover this mystery, especially for a high level group that may have run out of other challenges might have been used as a hook.  It would have also made for a stronger use of the ingredient because the edge of the world itself would have been a mystery to be explored, instead of just seeming like just another place to go, however dangerous. 

Aside: Here is some layout advice for future would-be IRON DMs, list your hooks before your NPCs.   While background information usually comes first (though not always) it is good to get the reader thinking how the PCs might interact with this whole thing as soon as possible.  It gets the mind working as you go on to read the rest.    This is not really much of a detriment to my judgment of Enkhidu’s entry, but then again pleasing the judge in some superficial things is never a bad idea.

Anyway, Enkhidu’s hooks are a bit weak – but I think the higher the level of an adventure the harder it is to come up with good and plausible hooks because there are a myriad of options and campaign twists that could invalidate all of them, and still provide ample “hookiness” in an of themselves to get the PCs involved.  Though the second of the two hooks is the one that strikes me as the more plausible – especially if the party is high enough level to be sought out by some consortium of sages or a good and noble alliance of kings and chieftains, who have discovered the information about the end of the world.  However, for the adventure to work the Sisterhood of the Moon has to be involved as well, with their _despairing_ leader.

The whole set up with the elven ship and the female adventuring company made me think about adventure writing economics, and how it would have been much more elegant to have combined the Sisterhood with the crew of the elven ship.  It just seems cumbersome, not only to have so many NPCs to tote around across the world, but to have only the leader, Jarlena, be the one working to end the world.  If the PCs are as high level as Enkhidu implies, would it not be better for the challenge of the adventure to have her whole group dedicated to the end of the world?  Heck, make them all elves, make them crew the ship, and make them all want the world to end, if not because of some dead family members, then because of the despair of elven immortality, now _that_ is an interesting motivation for a villain!  And then bing bang boom! You’ve combined two ingredients nicely, except Enkhidu didn’t do that – so instead we have what we have.  Which leaves the elven ship kind of as the odd ingredient out –as the only connection to the others is some briefly mentioned connection to the Sisterhood of the Moon, and while the elven ship is neat, what with growing and providing food (important for a long journey such as that the party must undertake), it still feels shoe-horned, and reminiscent of the grown elven spell-jamming ships of second edition. 

Leaving that behind for now, I loved Enkhidu’s use of the firenewts as the remnants of formerly advanced civilization, however, his firenewts don’t really fit their description in the 1E Fiend Folio or 3E Monsters of Faerun, a savage and conquer-thirsty race that I do not see doing much negotiating/cooperating with the PCs or anyone else for that matter.  And there is little or no explanation as to why there are there, what happened to the civilization or if this was the extent of their empire, or what remains of a great area of land and if so, how did they get there?  Visually, I can see it all, but terms of what fire newts are, I am having a harder time.  I could see them as the descendants of those exiled there from somewhere else, probably put there as since they are fire-related creatures they’d fear the sea, and thus unlikely to escape to try to conquer once again – but I am just throwing ideas out there to fill the gaps I see, and the more I read this entry the more gaps (i.e. flaws) I see.

The biggest flaw I see is the tarrasque itself, and thus by association the ‘tarrasque eggs’ ingredient, because it does not seem like a creature suited for keeping fiends out of the world, and it also seems like creature (nearly by definition of what a tarrasque is) that would be hard-pressed to be kept on an island, and I have to wonder why it never just walks out across that “lane of water” and out into the world to destroy all in its path whether it be beneath the sea or any land it happens upon, like a D&D Godzilla, as its nature would have it do?  And while I find the unexpected reversal of what one would think a party of adventurers should have to do (i.e. getting the egg in place where it can hatch a friggin’ tarrasque as opposed to trying to destory them) the reason behind doing this doesn’t work for me.  Is the tarrasque meant to fight all the fiends that come out of the portal?  Or if it is the very presence of the beast that keeps them at bay, then why does it need to be such a terrible beast at all?  Why not some kind of magical watching monolith sentinel or something?   I think the adventure might have been better served if the tarrasque’s existence and being allowed to wander the world eveery few hundred years at its whim destroying things and facing off against great heroes was some kind of price to be paid to keep the world from being over run by fiends.  Talk about a moral quandary!  That is a rock and a hard place I never want one of my PCs to be in!  But Enkhidu did not do that.

However, I do have to say that I do like the use of the eggs as a kind of Inca-flavored Easter Island Herculean task before the PCs – though again the implied need of the cooperation of the fire newts doesn’t work for me (though I can see clever PCs using _shapechange_ or _polymorph_ to take the guise of fire newts 'of a distant land', killing the leaders to cow the rest of them and then convince them that their ancestors _want them_ to help bring the great eggs to the island of the beast.  What also doesn’t work for me, but that perhaps (again) clever and diplomatic PCs might use to come to a non-violent resolution with Jarlena, is that a world over-run by fiends does not seem like much of a desired end of the world for a group that want to end it in order to end suffering.  I guess those who give into despair are not the most logical people – so I take it back, that _can_ work –though I think the ‘domination pendants’ are not a very good means for her to get her group to work for her – would not one of them discover it?  Would not some or all make their saves?  I think persuasion, or even better having all of them (to one degree or another) agree with her desire to end the world would be a better way to handle it.

Oh, and I almost forgot the Blood Moon.  Enkhidu uses it as a sign of the coming end of the world, which is about what one could expect – but not only while it not used in any kind of really clever way, it really does act as a kind of clock for the adventure timeline – hurrying the PCs along to get the egg to the island before it hatches and causes mayhem.

When it comes to conclusions and consequences, I liked the possible addition of the PCs having to kind of raise the Tarrasque a bit to make sure it grows enough to be able to fend off the fiends – seems like there is lots of room for comedy with that.  But again, the main question I come away with from this entry is how a creature with an intelligence of three and that can’t fly is supposed to be an effective guardian against the emerging extra-planar creatures?

In the end this entry not nearly as cohesive as Enkhidu’s past ones, and while specific elements are flavorful and fun (the fallen empire for example), the ingredients themselves do not hold together all that well when you keep in mind the questions and flaws I pointed out.  But the question is not how it fares against Enkhidu’s generally strong showings, but how it matches up to what CarpeDavid had to offer.

*CarpeDavid’s Entry:*  I was taken in by CD’s scenario right away.  I liked the idea of war or some other calamity keeping elves from performing a task that happens so infrequently that only their long-loved race could really have the mindset to keep track of it precisely and take care of it before it comes marching across the bottom of the ocean to crush their lands Tokyo-style and then move on from there, laying waste to civilization.  I also like the arms-race aspect of the adventure with the dwarves seeking to perhaps harness this monstrosity for their war-effort.  Beautiful stuff.

And then to make it even better the scenario allows for a DM to put the PCs on either side of the conflict and still have similar goals.  You can tell CarpeDavid put a lot of though into how he was going to get the PCs involved and why they would have to or want to get involved.  Kudos to him!

Of course, if the dwarven option is taken the elven ship ingredient would not come into play unless they arrive to find the ship anchored outside of the “Edge of the World” and decide to board it or attack it from a distance with spells and war engines, but I am getting ahead of myself.

Aside: See the aside for Enkhidu’s entry.

But about those NPCs, I didn’t like them and honestly they seemed too petty and not elvish enough for me (i.e they seemed too human).  I’m not even sure why CD bothered to include entries for the King and the Prince (especially the latter) as they don’t really come into play in the adventure.  At first I though the haughty prince was going to be sent along, but that is not the case – However, his description did not work with what elves really should be like – their haughtiness and distant air should be the result of alien cultural outlook, not petty human ambition, pride or avarice.  This same complaint goes for the elven captain willing to sacrifice his crew for his admiralty, and the vicious and cowardly first mate – it just doesn’t seem right to me, with elves like these it makes me wonder how they ever succeeded in stopping the birth of the tarrasques in the past.

This ‘crew’ helps put a bad taste in mouth in terms of the _elven ship_ ingredient,  if only because it is the only aspect of the ship that comes into play and otherwise the ship serves no purpose except to the PCs there.  It is only an elven ship because elves are the guardians against this beast.  It would have been neater to see something else to bind it with the rest of the ingredients, or make it more special in its own right at the very least.

As in Enkhidu’s entry, the Blood Moon is a time keeping device, and a means to urge the PCs along and keep them abreast of their limited time.  Again, that is fine, but it really isn’t an ingredient the PCs interact with or that serves any other secondary function.  I am not saying using the ingredient in that way was bad, or that figuring out other ways to use it would be easy, but these kinds of ingredients cry out to be interpreted in ways that astonish and turn expectations on their heads.  CarpeDavid used the ingredient as adequately as Enkhidu, but adequate is about all it is.

CD got around the ‘edge of the world’ problem by making it the name of an area that reminds people of what the edge of the world might look like.  It is dangerous and preternatural and it really works as an ingredient, as it has that fear of the unknown element working for it.  Of course, if the PCs are working for the elves that have gone there every 200 years, I guess it would not be so unknown (don’t know why CD bothered with those DCs for the knowledge checks), but still it would be no less dangerous.  Carpe does a great job of describing this area and what is found there and I really got a feel for the place, like the PCs are anchored off the island they stole King Kong from.

But Carpe drops the ball on the fire newt ingredient.  He just kind of mentions them and leaves them.  Sure, it is the Isle of Fire, I get it – but make them serve some purpose – make them worship the tarrasque and/or give sacrifices – give the tarrasque an elemental fire creature template and really make it into their god.  Do something!  Between this and the elven ship, it is really enough to make an adventure I enjoyed more actually start to dip below Enkhidu’s entry in quality.

And then there is _despair_, I like the idea of the god’s despair being palpable and actually effecting the mood of those who set foot on the island, and while at first I was curious as to why this god would feel despair, I guess if I were a divine being foiled by mortals every 200 years in my plot to destroy the world I might give into despair, too.  This works, because it links the feeling of despair to the reason the eggs are made in the first place – though why is the making of tarrasque eggs the only thing the god can do in this reality (aside from making people who step on the island feel despair)?

The eggs themselves were also problematic because multiple eggs means multiple tarrasques, but based on the description of what a tarrasque is, there can only be one at a time.  CarpeDavid does not attempt to resolve this problem (admittedly born of the ingredient) in his adventure.  At least, ostensibly in Enkhidu’s scenario, one of the multiple eggs needs to be brought somewhere for it to hatch and the size and weight of the eggs makes moving more than one of them very difficult.  

Also, I felt the suggestion that if the elven captain is with the party that he will suggest that the party bring an egg back with them to help in the war counter-productive to the adventure's theme.  I thought it was the elves that understood the danger of these things (it being their solemn vow to come every 200 years and stop it) and the dwarves who were interested in trying to exploit it?  This goes back to those flawed elven NPCs – maybe I have read Lord of the Rings too many times – but I really can’t stand elves been played as simply long-lived humans with a +2 Dex.

The battle with the opposing party was also a disappointment.  I was hoping CarpeDavid would describe some element of the environment the eggs are in to make it more interesting than a straight up fight, or even some tactic that could be used to make the egg shells’ properties come into play as people run around among them, fighting – but no dice.  I really feel like Carpe started this adventure with lots of enthusiasm, but then ran out of steam and kind of slapped the end on there.  There isn’t even any suggestions for how either group might move the huge eggs if they should decide to take one.

I lied when I said I was not leaning in favor of one person when I started this judgment.  I thought Carpe David was going to take it, because the flavor of his adventure was better and some of his individual ingredients shone, but in the end there were too many questions to be answered and it was too slipshod a job to patch on a climax, and I began to swing back and forth.  

Let’s do a quick quick quick overview of ingredients:

*The Edge of the World*: Both contestants used this ingredient with the same amount of skill, though I would give CarpeDavid the very very slight edge for flavor of the locale.

*Elven Ship*: Enkhidu’s has more flavor this time, but at doesn’t link up to the adventure the way CarpeDavid’s does in terms of who is hiring the PCs to undertake this quest, so despite not liking the crew, the edge goes to Carpe David once again.

*Blood Moon*: Both contestants used this at about the same level, but at least the light of the moon has an actual effect in Enkhidu’s entry.  He get the slight advantage on this one.

* Tarrasque Eggs *: As holy relics and a problem to be solved (in terms of getting one over to the Island of the Beast) Enkhidu’s use is much stronger.

*Fire Newts*: There is no contest.  Enkhidu’s are vastly superior, even with the problems I saw in how these specific creatures were used.  It was not something that could not be overcome, while CD didn’t bother to grant the many real purpose whatsoever.  Lame.

*Despair*: Again, the slight advantage goes to CarpeDavid, with his despairing god, as compared to Enkhidu’s grieving wizard who wants to end the world to end her own pain.


So that means, 



Spoiler



*Enkhidu* wins this round by a nose. CarpeDavid was trotting along well, but I think he threw a shoe at the end there and by the time he hobbled across the finish line Enkhidu already had the wreath around his horse’s neck, even if he was riding a broken down nag. But that does not mean it is over for Carpe David.


  He will face Zenld in the next match-up and if he wins then Enkhidu would have to beat Zenld as well to take the title of IRON DM.  If he loses, well then he is eliminated altogether and the two remaining finalists face off for the title of IRON DM.

*Special Note:* Neither of the finalists used the special tie-breaker ingredient in this match, this they BOTH must use it in their next match.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2004)

*Update:*

I am about three pages and two-fifths of the way through the judgment. 

This is a close one.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2004)

The judgment for the first match of the Final Round: Enkhidu vs. CarpeDavid has been posted.

You may jump righ to it by clicking here.

Zenld please post your avaialbility for Wednesday in the check-in thread.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 25, 2004)

Close match!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 25, 2004)

Whew!

After reading CD's entry, I thought for sure my streak was over. I feel like a football team that keeps winning by an OT field goal.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats, Enkhidu - I thought your entry was great 

A couple of comments about my entry:

Nemmerle's observation about me starting strong then running out of steam is about right. By the end of it, I was struggling to keep from passing out at the keyboard.

Specifically, though, in looking back at my entry, I think the comment about the NPC crew not being elven enough is spot on. If I were to revise it, I'd change their personalities drastically, then steal Enkhidu's description of a living ship (that made me think, "damn! I wish I'd thought of that").

The fire newts were a problem for me. I couldn't find them in any source I had, and some time spent googling didn't turn up anything that helped. Knowing what they are now, I would have definitely turned them into worshippers of the tarrasque and/or the fire god.

As for there being multiple tarrasque eggs, but the tarrasque itself being unique. Um... look, a three headed monkey!

Actually, I had in my head that, were the tarrasque eggs to hatch, the strongest would end up eating its siblings. But, they've never actually hatched, so no one would actually know that. Were I were to revise the adventure, though, I'd include some comment about that, in case the PCs failed to destroy the eggs in time.

I wanted to do more with the opposing party, setting up the scene for a battle, but by that time I was struggling to remain coherant, so I wrapped it up there. Nemmerle's comment that I slapped the end on is right.

The same is true with ideas of how to move or destroy the eggs. Now, I can say that, beyond simply beating it to bits with high powered magic, I figured that the PCs could attempt to move it up the slope and toss it into the volcano, or they could roll it down the slope and hope that tossing it into the depths would destroy it. Whether or not the waters there are violent enough to do so depends on how much of a RBDM you want to be.

I think that's about it. If anyone has any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 25, 2004)

Final Round - Second Match: Zenld vs. CarpeDavid

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Bride of the Cyclops
Lizard-Riders
Holy Halberd
Amphitheatre
Error in Judgment
Ice Volcano

This is IRON DM territory, people.  Look sharp!

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

*Note:*  CarpeDavid is required to include the special tie-breaker ingredient (_Celestial Wrestler_), while Zenld may use it if he likes, or can wait for his second match against Enkhidu.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 25, 2004)

And away we go...

Good luck, Zenld (I know I'm going to need it).


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 25, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Congrats, Enkhidu - I thought your entry was great




Likewise CD! Our entries could probably be considered two "variations on a theme."

Now good luck on round two!


----------



## zenld (Feb 25, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> And away we go...
> 
> Good luck, Zenld (I know I'm going to need it).





Thanks CD. You too.
(Although I don't think luck is what's needed here. I was thinking more on the order of miracles.)

Well. Best get to it. Ciao.

zen


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 25, 2004)

Aaaaaand, while I wait for round two to wrap up, I suppose I should do some commentary...

Ever have one of those times when you were working on something you weren't truly satisfied with but didn't have enough time to go back and work it from scratch? This entry was one of those times. I guess I came up with my adventure framework too quickly, and only after figuring out some of the major points went back to shoe-horn in some of the ingredients. Or maybe it was that I ended up doing the opposite of what I usually do (lower level, site based adventure) and made a foray into wide scale, big scope, high level adventure writing. Either way, I came away at the end of it with the feeling that I had written a brief synopsis of a mega-adventure rather than what I wanted, which was something short and sweet.

Anyway - how did I do?



			
				nemm said:
			
		

> ...City on The Edge is thematically what I expected from these entries, something apocalyptic. Firstly, it was smart of Enkhidu to include a non-flat world option, because aside from Aquerra, I don’t know of any flat world campaign settings. However every time I read the notes for the non-flat world options I could not help but feel cheated, as if by not having a flat world (that is, if I put myself into the shoes of the average DM, and not just in my own shoes) I was missing some of the more awe-inspiring and dramatic elements the adventure had to offer. We’ll examine if that ‘feeling’ holds true as we come upon those ‘red sections’...




I hemmed and hawed about this for a while - mainly because I wanted to include a literal 'edge of the world' in the adventure. For a while I thought about doing it a "the Gods Must Be Crazy" style, and having it be something that just looked like the edge of the world, but eventually went with what I did. But I wasn't happy about it! And, it turns out, neither was the judge.



			
				The Judge! said:
			
		

> ...The whole set up with the elven ship and the female adventuring company made me think about adventure writing economics, and how it would have been much more elegant to have combined the Sisterhood with the crew of the elven ship. It just seems cumbersome, not only to have so many NPCs to tote around across the world, but to have only the leader, Jarlena, be the one working to end the world. If the PCs are as high level as Enkhidu implies, would it not be better for the challenge of the adventure to have her whole group dedicated to the end of the world? Heck, make them all elves, make them crew the ship, and make them all want the world to end, if not because of some dead family members, then because of the despair of elven immortality, now that is an interesting motivation for a villain! And then bing bang boom! You’ve combined two ingredients nicely, except Enkhidu didn’t do that – so instead we have what we have. Which leaves the elven ship kind of as the odd ingredient out –as the only connection to the others is some briefly mentioned connection to the Sisterhood of the Moon, and while the elven ship is neat, what with growing and providing food (important for a long journey such as that the party must undertake), it still feels shoe-horned, and reminiscent of the grown elven spell-jamming ships of second edition...




Oh, sure, _now_ you tell me!

/me wonders why he didn't think of that first.

And it looks like my little tribute to spelljammer was appreciated for what it was. Of that I'm glad.



			
				yep said:
			
		

> ...Leaving that behind for now, I loved Enkhidu’s use of the firenewts as the remnants of formerly advanced civilization, however, his firenewts don’t really fit their description in the 1E Fiend Folio or 3E Monsters of Faerun, a savage and conquer-thirsty race that I do not see doing much negotiating/cooperating with the PCs or anyone else for that matter. And there is little or no explanation as to why there are there, what happened to the civilization or if this was the extent of their empire, or what remains of a great area of land and if so, how did they get there? Visually, I can see it all, but terms of what fire newts are, I am having a harder time. I could see them as the descendants of those exiled there from somewhere else, probably put there as since they are fire-related creatures they’d fear the sea, and thus unlikely to escape to try to conquer once again – but I am just throwing ideas out there to fill the gaps I see, and the more I read this entry the more gaps (i.e. flaws) I see...




I thought about trying to explain how the firenewts came to be island savages, but two things stopped me. 1) explaining how a Netheril level magical civilization came crashing down is something that took Ed Greenwood a handful of novels, several supplements, and a boxed set full of text (which would put me _significantly_ over the 2500 word limit I had already surpassed), and 2) I had no friggin idea in the first place. OK. it was more 2 than 1, but you get the idea.

I blame Nemm for throwing together race of desert creatures and an elven ship in the same ingredient list. I guess I should expect "mutually exculsive" ingredients in a final round by now...

Sheesh! You didn't expect me to just fess up and say I dropped the ball there, do you?



			
				you get the idea said:
			
		

> ...The biggest flaw I see is the tarrasque itself, and thus by association the ‘tarrasque eggs’ ingredient...




That's because I didn't do a good enough job at getting the idea across that the tarrasque was bound to the island and couldn't leave once it set foot there. One of those situations where a concept in my head never made it to the keyboard. 


Anyway, once again, good luck to both zenld and carpedavid (though I hope you'll understand if I root just a bit more for CD!)


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 26, 2004)

Zenld and CarpeDavid have a little less than one hour to post their entries.

Tick-Tock
Tick-Tock.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 26, 2004)

Posting now...


----------



## zenld (Feb 26, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Final Round - Second Match: Zenld vs. CarpeDavid
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...


----------



## zenld (Feb 26, 2004)

Weak but done. Consistant I guess. Oh well. CD, I hope you had better luck than me.

zen


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 26, 2004)

Final Round - Second Match: Zenld vs. CarpeDavid

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Bride of the Cyclops
Lizard-Riders
Holy Halberd
Amphitheatre
Error in Judgment
Ice Volcano
Celestial Wrestler

_When Achilles drove the heathen lizard worshippers off of the frozen plains and founded our great city, he did so by the will of the gods. Blessed be Achilles; long may Achillea stand._
Pausinias - elder of Achillea​
_The Icerunners_​An adventure for a group of 8 - 10th level characters.

*Background*
Founded by the great general Achilles, the city of Achillea was built in the middle of the Frozen Plains, in the shadow of Mt. Pagos, a dormant ice volcano. To the west of the town are sacred hot springs, regarded as a gift from the gods in this arctic climate. There the Temple of Achilles stands, housing the flaming halberd that the city's founder used to lead his troops in battle against the lizard-riding barbarian clan known as the Icerunners.

Very recently, the Temple of Achilles was attacked, it's priests killed, and the halberd stolen. The city elders have accused Phaedrus, a cyclops who lives with his half-giant wife, Antigone, in a cabin west of the hot springs, of committing the crime. They have little evidence, but the attitude that all cyclopes are evil, dangerous creatures who like to eat gods-fearing cityfolk for breakfast is widespread. Most citizens of Achillea were aware of Phaedrus' presence, and figured that it was only a matter of time before something like this happened.

What the citizens of Achillea don't know is that the Icerunners are back, and are looking to reclaim the Frozen Plains. They are the ones who sacked the temple, and they believe that Achilles' sacred halberd may hold the key to unleashing the power of Mt. Pagos.

This adventure provides opportunities for investigation and role-playing, with some potential combat.

*Hooks*
There are a couple of ways for the PCs to get involved with this adventure:


Antingone contacts PCs to investigate the wrongful conviction of her husband. She is convinced of his innocence, and maintains that he was with her at the time that the temple was attacked. If the PCs are champions of truth and justice, the thought of a wrongful conviction may be enough to spur them to action. Alternately, Antigone will offer payment in the form of bison pelts, which are valuable enough to barter in the Frozen Plains.
The elders of Achillea are desperate to retrieve their holy relic. They may contact the PCs to track it down, and can offer a significant amount of gold for it. While they believe that Phaedrus committed the crime, they do not have any idea what he did with the halberd.
*NPCs*

Phaedrus - while most cyclopes are brutal, savage, man-eaters, not all are. Phaedrus was considered a weakling and an outcast by his tribe for favoring animal meat over the flesh of man, and exiled himself to the Frozen Plains upon reaching adulthood. He supports himself and his wife by hunting bison, which has brought him into conflict with the Achilleans. He favors areas of the plains that are considered prime, and the Achillean hunters have been growing resentful.

Antigone - the cyclops' wife. She is a robust half-giant of middle age. She has long, wavy, gray hair, a ruddy complexion, and appears to be in good health. She is always polite and talks about her husband's innocence with a deep sense of conviction.

Pausinias, Eryximachus, and Alcibiades - the elders of Achillea who believe that Phaedrus is the one who killed the priests. They have been resentful of his presence since his arrival, and have latched onto the raiding of the temple as a way to rid themselves of him. That there is neither physical evidence linking Phaedrus to the crime, nor any eyewitnesses has not dissuaded them from attempting to convict him.

Agamamnon - a hound archon 4th level monk who specializes in grappling. He was sent by his celestial superiors to find some way to retrieve the holy halberd from the heathen lizard-riders, and is currently scouting out their encampment in canine form. He cares little for Phaedrus' plight, for it is his belief that the natural order of things is that all cyclopes are inherently barbaric and evil.

*The Icerunners*
The Icerunners are a barbarian clan that was driven off of the Frozen Plains by the great general Achilles over one hundred years ago in an attempt to eliminate competition for the bison that roam the plains. They were seen as heathen savages for worshipping an ice dragon god known as Pagos, who they believed resided within the dormant volcano that shares his name.

The barbarians are primarily chaotic, but are not especially evil. They believe that the Frozen Plains are their homeland, and are seeking to get it back. They know, though, that they are too small in number to meet the Achilleans in battle, so they are seeking other ways to eliminate their presence.

Approximately three months ago, Kuno Icerunner, the clan's shaman, received a vision from their dragon god, in which he saw the great volcano bellowing ice and snow, burying Achillea. In this vision, he was directed to bring sacrifices to the volcano to awaken it. His brother, Fenris, the clan's leader, believed that the perfect sacrifice would be the Achilleans' most sacred holy relic, the halberd of Achilles.

The frost lizards used as mounts by the barbarians are perfectly suited to the environment. They are highly dexterous, and their large claws allow them to climb and maneuver even on very slick ice. After the Icerunners were driven off by Achilles, the Achilleans killed off the few lizards remaining on the Frozen Plains, believing them to be competition for bison meat.

Fenris Icerunner - a 6th level barbarian, Fenris wants to reclaim the Frozen Plains for his clan. When his brother received the vision, he selected 18 of his hardiest men to ride with him to Achillea. While he is chaotic in nature, he is not evil. He has no love for the Achilleans, though, and considers their deaths and the destruction of their city to be a just revenge.

Kuno Icerunner - a 5th level cleric (Domains: Trickery and Chaos), Kuno received the vision from his ice dragon god. He is devoutly faithful, and believes that his deity is leading them back to their rightful homeland.

*Encounters*

Temple of Achilles - Located a half-hour's walk from the edge of the city, the temple is built over hot springs deemed sacred by the Achilleans. The scene inside is anything but sacred, though. Blood coats the walls and bubbles in the springs, while the scent of copper hangs thick in the air. The interior has been extensively damaged, and most of the holy iconography has been destroyed or defaced.

A nervous, nearly shell-shocked young adept, who was in the city at the time of the attack, and was the one to discover the carnage, is busily preparing the remains of the 6 other priests for burial. If the PCs inquire, he will let them examine the bodies, and will point out that they appear to have been partially eaten, which he felt pointed to the cyclops. A successful Knowledge (Nature) or Survival check (DC 25) will reveal that the bite marks were not made by a humanoid, but by a lizard of some sort.

If the PCs examine the temple for more clues, a successful search check will reveal animal droppings. A Knowledge (Nature) or Survival check (DC 25) will identify them as coming from a frost lizard. A Knowledge (Local) or Bardic Knowledge (DC 15) check will reveal that frost lizards haven't been seen in the Frozen Planes since the Icerunners were driven out.

The Icerunners are very good at covering their tracks, but a successful tracking roll will indicate that some tracks lead in the direction of Mt. Pagos. Treat the area around the temple as firm ground for the purposes of a tracking roll. Additionally, the 12 barbarians ride large frost lizards, but are good at concealing their tracks (+4 to total DC).

As a final note, Kuno, the Icerunner cleric, cast a _nondetection_ spell on the halberd as soon as it was captured, foiling any attempt at diving its location.

The Agora - Located next to the amphitheater in the center of the city, the agora is an open-air marketplace where the citizens of Achillea spend the majority of their free time. Not only do people shop here, they gather for meetings, socialize, and spend time playing games. Talking with the citizens of Achillea will reveal that the majority believes that Phaedrus is guilty of the crimes.

If the PCs spend a significant amount of time, however, they will come across some people who are willing to give Phaedrus the benefit of the doubt (about 15 per day spent). With a successful diplomacy check (DC 20), they will agree to attend the trial. By gathering enough open-minded citizens (approximately 20), they will increase the chances of Phaedrus being acquitted (see the events section below).

Mt. Pagos - the mountain is a dangerous place for those not accustomed to extreme conditions. In addition to the possibility of hypothermia and frostbite, avalanches, deep crevices, and high winds all pose a very real danger. While any PCs who adventure regularly in the Frozen Plains should be prepared for cold weather, the temperature extremes encountered on the mountain are quite a bit beyond the norm. Survival checks should be required to avoid succumbing to the cold weather.

If the PCs are not deterred by the elements, they may eventually locate and reach the Icerunner encampment halfway up the far side of the mountain (tracking, spot, and listen checks will aid in revealing their location). Kuno, Fenris, and 18 1st-3rd level barbarians have made their camp on a relatively flat part of the mountain.

Combat on the frozen mountainside is dangerous, and Balance checks will be required to avoid falling, and sliding 2d10 feet down the slope. Additionally, the snow reduces normal movement by 1/2. When mounted on their frost lizards, the barbarians are immune to these dangers, making them formidable opponents. They will take full advantage of their increased mobility.

If the PCs attack, Agamamnon will join in on their side. Assuming that the PCs win, the incantation that the Icerunners are performing will be interrupted, and the halberd will be easily located, as it had a prominent place in the ceremony. However, Agamamnon will insist that he take the halberd for safe keeping, since it obviously cannot be trusted to the hands of mortals.

He will be quite inflexible in this demand, and, depending on how the DM views alignment, may even physically prevent the PCs from leaving with it. If forced to this point, he will use nonleathal damage to subdue the PCs, rather than kill them. If the DM weights the "good" portion of the hound archon's alignment as greater than the lawful side, and the PCs show some form of good faith, he may be persuaded to accompany them with the halberd to Phaedrus' trial.

*Events*


The Amphitheater - Under Achillean law, any humanoid accused of a crime must be publicly tried by the citizens of Achillea. Trials are held in the city's amphitheater, and most attract a very large crowd. Any citizen is eligible to attend and cast their vote on the accused's guilt.

The format of the trial is fairly simple: the defendant's accusers make a speech to the assembled crowd, where they lay out their case. Up to three individuals may contribute speeches, which in this case are Pausinias, Eryximachus, and Alcibiades. They will play upon the crowd's fear of cyclopes and even make mention that Phaedrus hunts "their" bison, arguing that this shows that he has a history of "stealing" from the town. They will present no motive for the attack on the temple, nor for the theft of the halberd, nor will they make any suggestion as to where the halberd is now.

The accused then gets to make a speech in his defense. Phaedrus will simply stand up and say, "I did not do it." The defendant may then have up to three other people make speeches in his defense. Antigone will make an impassioned speech in defense of her husband's character, which does little to persuade the crowd. At this point, the PCs have a chance to intercede on Phaedrus' behalf.

If they have found and successfully retrieved the halberd, they can present their evidence. While the citizens of Achillea hate the cyclops, they hate the Icerunners more, and will vote to free Phaedrus.

If they have not found or retrieved the halberd, the PCs may attempt to influence the attitude of the crowd with a diplomacy check. Treat the crowd's initial attitude as hostile. If the PCs have spent significant time interacting with people in the Agora, treat the crowd's initial attitude as unfriendly. In either case, the PCs will need to sway the crowd to a friendly attitude to get them to free Phaedrus.

If the crowd declares Phaedrus guilty, he will be executed after three days. If the PCs manage to find the halberd before then, Achillean law dictates that Phaedrus will be granted a new trial. If they don't, then his execution will rendered irrelevant by the eruption of Mt. Pagos.

Tremors - The Icerunners are conducting a week-long incantation[1] with Kuno as the primary caster and the halberd of Achilles as the material component. As the incantation progresses, Mt. Pagos will begin to show signs of activity. Phaedrus' trial takes place on day 4 of the incantation. If the incantation is taken to completion, the volcano will erupt, sending an avalanche of snow and ice roaring down the slopes toward Achillea. Within 2 minutes, the city will be buried under the snow, and any survivors will have to avoid the boulder-sized chunks of ice and razor sharp sleet that will follow.

*Resolution*


The PCs recover the halberd and present it to the court. This should result in the acquittal of the cyclops.
The PCs recover the halberd and Agamamnon takes it back to the outer planes. In this case, the PCs must attempt to persuade the citizens not to convict Phaedrus.
The Icerunners complete their ritual and offer the halberd as a sacrifice to Mt. Pagos. The volcano erupts and buries the town.
*Item Recap*

Bride of the Cyclops - Antigone, contacts the PCs to defend her husband.
Lizard-Riders - the Icerunner barbarian tribe
Holy Halberd - the weapon of Achilles, important to the Icerunner's plans.
Amphitheatre - site of Phaedrus' trial
Error in Judgment - the bias against Phaedrus that results in his arrest
Ice Volcano - a threat to the city of Achillea

Celestial Wrestler - Agamemnon, sent to retrieve the holy halberd, which the PCs need to overturn Phaedrus' conviction


<HR align=left width="33%" SIZE=1>[1] Unearthed Arcana


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 26, 2004)

Final Round– Second Match-Up: Zenld vs. CarpeDavid

Well, this wasn’t even close.  And while that makes judging easier for me, it sure doesn’t provide the spectacle we have come to expect from the final round of an IRON DM match, which is really a shame.

It only takes a cursory look to see that one entry is infinitely superior to the other, so much so that I can’t even do the usual ‘who will win?’ back and forth trickery with the judgment and hope to fool anyone.  So, let’s get right to it and see if we can see where things went wrong with one entry and went very right with the other.

*Zenld’s Entry* was a sad and sorry sight.  I don’t mean to make fun of him (oh wait, yes I do, this is IRON DM and I have to be nemmerlesque).  Let’s be frank here, and friggin’ Tom, Dick and Harry while we’re at it, because 4 out of 4 guys with vanilla-sounding run-of-the-mill, nothing-to-live-for names agree, Zenld seems to not have taken to heart any of the lessons of the previous rounds.

First of all, the background and set-up are way way way too long.  I mean, come on.  Out of around 1700 words, over 1000 are the background!  And despite being so long, it still seems confused and unclear and Zen makes some assumptions about what the reader/DM knows when he goes about telling us about the background.  Like what is Sibil goddess of?  And I guess she was a benevolent goddess (or learned the error of being a withdrawn and neutral one) because she was so upset by the destruction the dragons caused.  But even this _error in judgment_ (which isn’t even really an error,  I saw no ‘mistake’ just unwillingness to get involved or pay attention to what was going on around her while she slept or hid or what-have-you), happens in the background of the adventure and is not something that either affects the PCs or that they have to correct.  So not only is the ingredient in the background alone (a big IRON DM no-no), but it isn’t even used very well.

The same is true of the lizard-riders, and while I guess you can call dragon’s lizards, it seems a stretch to me, and not one that is really necessary.  Not to mention that I doubt even a _celestial_ wrestler could beat a dragon with his bare hands _and_ he also does not really appear in the adventure, though the soldier the PCs ostensibly will help will become a celestial wrestler as well.

Or will he become a wrestler?  Maybe it is wielder of a halberd (not exactly a useful weapon while grappling).  Needless to say (but I have to say it anyway), the _holy halberd_ didn’t really matter much – it was just another thing a dragon hoard, picked out by Zenld because, well, honestly, because it was an ingredient and he had to… not a good enough reason, bud.

*Side Note:* The use of celestial wrestler as the special tie-breaker ingredients can count against an entry in terms of its individual match, but does not count _for_ it except in the case of tie.  Let’s just say in this case, I cannot imagine that this handling of it being of much help to Zenld if it comes to a tie, unfortunately for him.

And the amphitheatre?  Not much of one, and basically simply the scene for a big fight, which when you come down to it, is all this adventure is.  And the ice volcano suffers from the same problem as the amphitheatre – it just is – and when it exploded, it was during the background.

Zenld’s entry would be hard-pressed to win a first round match; it certainly is not up to a final round match.

That’s not to say there is absolutely nothing good about it.  I found the _Bride(s) of the Cyclops_ to be sexy, and the cool nugget of an idea – but it wasn’t taken far enough.  


*CarpeDavid’s Entry* if nothing else, proves that he deserves to be in the finals.   He really stepped up to the plate and knocked it out of the park.

But before I rave too much, let’s talk about what I didn’t like.  

When I first sat down to read his entry I was put off by the names of the NPCs in the scenario. I could see why he went with the ancient Greek feel, but by using recognizable names from mythology, like Achilles and Agamemnon he kind of skewed the whole thing because I, as the potential DM to run this thing, have preconceived notions about those characters from the stories they were involved with – but still that is a minor quibble.  I got used to it and it works, and maybe even _helps_ because of the familiarity.

CarpeDavid’s hooks are also kind of weak, basically the party gets hired either by the city or the Bride of the Cyclops – but still they work better than Zenld’s, and I guess that is all that matters in this case.  Speaking of the  _Bride of the Cyclops_, it was his weakest ingredient, if only because there is nothing special about her except for being the accused wife.  While she makes for a sympathetic character, there was nothing about here that really catches the eye, or makes her unique.

But on to what I liked:  The _Error in Judgment_ is great, because the error is not accusing the innocent Cyclops of the theft and murder (even though that is what CD listed his review of the ingredients), because I got the impression that the city elders wanted a scapegoat and an excuse to kill the one-eyed giant.  Instead the error is that this misdirection would keep them from discovering the true culprits and the hidden danger that they pose to the city.  I am assuming that is what CarpeDavid meant in his review, but it doesn’t matter whether he meant it – it is there and that is what matters.

I love the position CarpeDavid puts the PCs in.  I also love the peaceful Cyclops, coming along peacefully while proclaiming his innocence and the party getting sucked into helping him after being sent to get him.  The use of the _Amphitheatre_ as the scene of the large trial, and the description of the legal system for the city and the application of social skills on the part of the PCs to gather up people to vote on the cyclops’ behalf was ingenious, and a great example of how a good adventure has a combination of different kinds of problems to be solved.

Another great facet of the entry was basically making the conflict between law and chaos (not something we see often in D&D adventures), making the decision of what to do about it a little harder.  The barbarian _lizard-riders_ were interesting foes, and Carpe uses a nice combination of flavor for these foes and environmental conditions to create interesting combat.  It is just great stuff.  I’m impressed.

The _holy halberd_ is a example of a well-used Macguffin.  It sets up the conflict with the Cyclops and acts as the focus for what the ice-runner barbarians are doing – it also serves as the way to get the tie-breaker ingredient involved – the hound archon _celestial wrestler_ and while his being a wrestler isn’t all that central to the adventure (which means that in a tie-breaking situation even as good a use as this it can be beat), he still is interesting and presents an different interest than the city and the barbarians.  It is almost as if the Powers That Be decided that the holy weapon is too good for either side to use, because obviously the city elders are abusing the law to fulfill their own prejudiced anti-cyclops agenda.

The _ice volcano_ was a credible threat to the city, and while I am not sure why the lizard-riders worshiped a dragon god and what a dragon-god has to do with an ice volcano (would it not have worked better with some frost god, or frost giant god (like the Norse Thrym?), the use of the holy halberd as a the symbol of what made them lose their ancestral land to the settlers of the city as the center of their ritual works out just fine.

In the end it pretty clear that 



Spoiler



*CARPEDAVID*


 wins easily..  He had a nice tight and interesting entry that seems like it would be fun to play and has a definite sense of flavor to it.  He used the ingredients very well, and is something on the level with Enkhidu’s second round entry.  Zenld, I’m sorry, but you are going to have to kick it up a notch (or six) in your final match against Enkhidu.  

By saving himself from elimination, CarpeDavid could force this to a tie-breaking situation, but only if Zenld beats Enkhidu , if not the Holiday IRON DM (newbie) gets to take home all the marbles and the title of IRON DM.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 26, 2004)

Best of luck, zen.


On a side note, cutting and pasting from Word into the new WYSIWYG editor is easier than with the previous editor, but it still makes things wonky.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 26, 2004)

Okay, I've read both entries and will write up the judgment tonight.

Look for it late tonight, or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay, the judgment is done.  But I am too tired to edit it and post it now.

See ya in the morning, bright and early!

No matter what the outcome, Enkhidu and Zenld have to face off - so I hope you guys will be available today/Friday.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 27, 2004)

The judgment for the second match of the final round has been posted.

Just look back three entries, and there is is!


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 27, 2004)

Cool 

Good luck to both Zenld and Enkhidu in the upcoming match. I'm looking forward to seeing both entries.


----------



## carpedavid (Feb 27, 2004)

*A few last thoughts...*

First off, this was, by far, the hardest set of ingredients to make something coherant out of. I'm really happy that it turned out as well as it did, since I spent most of Wednesday with a severe case of writer's block.

With regard to Nemmerle's comments, I'd probably change the ice dragon god to a Norse god in a revision. I was trying to come up with a deity that would fit the lizard riders thematically, but I see now that I should have continued with the Norse theme I tried to give them, and focused less on the "lizard" part of the lizard riders.

Other than that, I wouldn't change too much. Speaking of revisions, though, would anybody be interested in seeing revisions of the entries in this tournament (mine or anyone elses) based upon the criticism received? I certianly know that  my entries could benefit from it, and I would be interested in seeing what everyone else would do with theirs.

I must say that, overall, I had a lot of fun. This was my first IronDM tournament, and I have found the experience both challenging and rewarding. I feel like I've learned a lot about adventure design in the process, which, hopefully, will improve my own DMing, and therefore, the experience of my players.

Finally, I'd like to thank everyone who participated for making this a very worthwhile couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to next time .


----------



## fett527 (Feb 27, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> ...Speaking of revisions, though, would anybody be interested in seeing revisions of the entries in this tournament (mine or anyone elses) based upon the criticism received? I certianly know that  my entries could benefit from it, and I would be interested in seeing what everyone else would do with theirs...




Isn't this how Lucas started down the slippery slope?


----------



## Noskov (Feb 27, 2004)

carpedavid said:
			
		

> Other than that, I wouldn't change too much. Speaking of revisions, though, would anybody be interested in seeing revisions of the entries in this tournament (mine or anyone elses) based upon the criticism received? I certianly know that  my entries could benefit from it, and I would be interested in seeing what everyone else would do with theirs.




Actually, because it really needed it and because it was so lack in so many ways, I was going to revise my story and start a separate post....If only for myself.  I was also going to post some stories with other ingredients too.

Alas, life and work have kicked into full gear and I haven't had time yet.  I will though.  Name the thread and I'm there.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 28, 2004)

Final Round - Third Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Zenld

*Ingredients*
-----------------
Hand of Glory
Collection of Paintings
Gossipy Washer Women
Super Intelligent Awakened Monkey
Ruined Desert Temple
Bald Medusa


This is IRON DM territory, people.  Look sharp!

You have 24 hours from the time stamp of this post.  

Remember you 'ingredient review' at the end of your entry.  
Remember, NO EDITING after you've posted.
Remember, NO READING your opponent's entry if he posts before you do.
Remember to include the the Round/Match and Opponent Info at the top of your entry (see above).

Good luck to both of you, and don't forget Enkhidu you _have to_ use the tie-breaking ingredient in this round!


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 28, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Final Round - Third Match-Up: Enkhidu vs. Zenld
> 
> *Ingredients*
> -----------------
> ...





Nemm, my hate for you knows no bounds.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 28, 2004)

Four hours to go (about), and still no word from Zenld - I hope he got the ingredients. . .


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 29, 2004)

20 minutes (give or take). . .  Time is running out. . .


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 29, 2004)

Here you go!




Winter Iron DM Tourney

Final Round – Third Matchup: Enkhidu vs zenld

*The Ingredients:

Hand of Glory
Collection of Paintings
Gossipy Washer Women
Super Intelligent Awakened Monkey
Ruined Desert Temple
Bald Medusa

Tie-Breaking Ingredient:

Celestial Wrestler
*


The Adventure:

…But I Know What I Like 


_Adventure Notes_

_…But I Know What I Like_ is a site based adventure for PCs of 10th to 14th level. While it could be dropped in as a sidetrek style adventure, it is best used as the destination site after overland travel in a style reminiscent of the early days of D&D. While it does make references to the standard 3E/Greyhawk pantheon, it can be easily fitted to any campaign world.


_Synopsis_

The PCs explore a dead wizard’s abode, racing against other like-minded groups to be the first to find its treasures.


_Background_

Two weeks ago, in the skies above the villages of the western desert, a great battle raged between a single man and red dragon. The pyrotechnics from the dragon’s fiery breath lit up the sky for miles, and the booms of the man’s magic tore across the heavens like thunder. And when the battle finally ended, and the ground didn’t shake from the fall of a dragony corpse, the people shrugged their shoulders, assumed the man had died, and went back to their lives, albeit with tongues wagging about what they had seen.

By now, those who know of such things have discovered that the man in the sky was actually the “eccentric” (as in feared for his bizarre and distasteful practices) mage Dorin. Some mourn his passing, some lust after his now unguarded treasures, and some quake in fear of what may now be loose…


_Adventure Hooks_

Interesting PCs in a site based dungeon crawl like _…But I Know What I Like_ should be very simple. Below are some suggestions.

-One or more PCs may have had a personal relationship with Dorin. If this is the case, they may know that he was a collector of magic, art, and rare creatures (and some of his more “eccentric” pieces might combine all three!), and be motivated to investigate his home to either plunder or to safeguard.

-The PCs may be actively hunting the dragon Flamewings, who fits the description of the dragon Dorin fought in the skies of the heartland; and though the wizard failed to destroy the dragon, he obviously found both a way to draw it out and combat it effectively. Such information would be a boon to would-be dragon slayers.

-Dorin’s “collection” is full of valuable and hard to find items, and PCs may hear of a particular item or substance that Dorin was known to have. Possibilities include: rare materials, unique spells, one-of-a-kind books, and certain rare or unique magic items. An example of this hook is used below, in the description of the Kordites.


_Notes about Dorin’s Tower_

Dorin’s Tower is not mapped or detailed in this adventure in order to make is customization that much easier for the DM. However, certain things should remain constant.

The exterior of the Tower is a small (about 20 feet on a side) square building built of rough hewn stone covered with glyphs, runes, pictograms, and other bas-relief sculpture. The building is in actuality the only remaining structure of a Ruined Desert Temple still held to be holy by the nomadic desert tribes. Obviously, DMs who wish to make the trip to Dorin’s Tower more dangerous and lively need only have one or more of these tribes be camped within site of the area – if this is the case, then the worst possible situation (for the PCs) would be to have several tribes in the location in order to observe a holy day involving the old temple grounds.

The interior of the Tower bears absolutely no resemblance to the exterior – it instead is the result of several _permanent_ applications of a variant of _mage’s magnificent mansion_ (and is much, _much_, larger on the inside than the outside). It has many rooms that could be considered “standard” in a wizard’s home including multiple laboratories, test rooms with walls blackened by evocations, a “zoo” full of all sorts of creatures, a heavily glyphed, circled, and warded summoning chamber, and the like. However, the Tower also has the following areas, all of which should play an important part in the adventure:

*The Art Gallery *– This collection of rooms is full of object d’art. Since art of a “unique” sort was Dorin’s passion, many of the exhibits are extra-planar in origin or otherwise disturbing to saner creatures. A good portion of them are also magical, such as the green steel sculpture of a multi-armed demon that performs a slow lascivious dance that seems directed at whoever looks at it. 

In particular, the hall that contains Dorin’s Collection of Paintings has a number of magical pictures. They include: 1) a wall sized landscape of an underground grotto that acts as a portal to that grotto (exactly where this grotto lies is up to the DM), 2) a very small mirror that acts as a _mirror of opposition_ (though the opposites produced by the mirror are only 4 inches high) – note that the mirror is hung at ankle height and that it only works if a particular person sees his owns face in the mirror, and 3) a painting of two old women washing linens in a large basin. This last will be of importance to the PCs, and is detailed in the NPC section below.

In addition, the Tower has the capability to change (in minor ways) at the owner’s behest – in the middle of the Tower is a room with a small modular model of the Tower atop a table. Changes made to the model (for example, the removal of a doorway or the like) are immediately reflected in the real Tower, though only one such change can be made in any hour long period. Note that whoever controls this model will have a significant advantage over other intruders. In addition, the model can be used to call forth Tower Guardians: ghostly warriors clad in _ghost touch_ plate and wielding _ghost touch_ weaponry. There are a total of seven such guardians, corresponding to seven warrior models that can be placed in the model. Next to the model is a _scrying_ device (a still pool of oily water) that shows whatever part of the Tower the user of the model is focused on. Together, these two items serve as a “command center” for the Tower.


_NPCs_

*Chim*: Super Intelligent Awakened Monkey, Wizard/Rogue/Arcane Trickster
Chim was one of Dorin’s most prized experiments – an animal given human intelligence and taught the rudiments of magic. However, Chim was far more successful than the wizard ever suspected, and managed to hide his massive intellect from his master. He also managed to hide his hatred of the human.

Chim is massively intelligent (maximum Int from his _awakening_, further augmented by one of Dorin’s original creations, an old _headband of intellect_, and various level increase), and now that his master is gone he has decided to take Dorin’s place. He has laid claim to the wizard’s entire hoard, including The Left Hand of Kord (described below), and is prepared to fight off intruders if necessary. Chim is extremely familiar with the Tower, and knows all of its secrets; in fact, the moment that Chim becomes aware of intruders in the Tower, he will begin setting ambushes, and traps. He will spend much of his time _scrying_ the PCs via the Tower’s pool.

Chim hates humanoids, and blames them for taking away his “innocence.” As a result, he will not hesitate to take an opportunity ton make one suffer if he thinks he can get away with it. 

Chim knows of the powers of the Left Hand of Kord, and will use them if he feels he must (i.e if he is out of spells and has no other choice – it is his weapon of last resort).

*Razel*: Bald (snake-hairless) Medusa
Razel is another of Dorin’s experiments, and he first obtained her while testing certain magics that made him immune to _petrification_. During these experiments, Dorin grew fond of Razel and eventually made her a concubine (making sure to first pluck out her snakes and making her bald). Razel does not yet believe that Dorin is dead, though she knows that Chim does. 

The medusa controls Dorin’s personal chambers, including his extensive library (which contains copious notes on many subjects, including his coming combat with the dragon). As such, she is at odds with Chim, who has walled her off from the rest of the Tower using the model at the Tower’s center. If freed, Razel will not attempt to escape.  

Razel, unlike Chim, wants only to escape her bondage. If she is ever convinced that Dorin is not returning (i.e. the first time she sees intruders that cannot pass themselves off as Dorin’s guests or associates), she will do everything in her power to leave. 

To keep her _petrfication_ abilities in check, Razel will don a veil before accepting visitors. However, then veil will come off immediately if she feels threatened for any reason.

*Stetla and Valda*: Gossipy Washer Women
In Dorin’s art gallery hangs a painting of two women washing linen labeled “Two Women Washing”. However, this painting is actually animated, and the women inside it can talk with not only each other but with the painting’s onlookers – and oh do they like to talk! 

These two Gossipy Washer Women seem to “know everything” about the Tower and its inhabitants, and what they do know they are more than willing to share, usually over the objections of the listener. The two are also horrible hecklers, and take any opportunity to jape and jibe (think of them as loud and cranky reviewers who have an opinion on everything).

In truth, the washer women were a favorite of Dorin’s and have been hung in almost every room of the Tower. As such, they really do know the layout of the Tower, its inhabitants (though they do not really differentiate between the _seen servants_ created by the Tower (see _mage's magnificent mansion_ for their description) and those that can exist without it), and some of its secrets. In fact, they could be used as a credible guide, as long as the PCs carried their unwieldy painting with them.

Note that the first time the PCs notice the washer women will likely be when the two women began heckling them during or after a fight in the art gallery (possibly with the 4 inch high duplicates from the _mirror_).

*The Kordites[/b[: Followers of Kord led by an Aspect of the god himself
A little known legend of the god Kord (told only by sects considered “heretical” by the mainstream faith) has Kord losing his left hand in a combat with one of his many foes. In this splinter faith, Kord becomes vengeful and wroth, and embodies the principles of strength through body alone. The lost hand was taken by his enemies, and is the dogma of the faith used against his faithful – one of the main goals of the faith is to retrieve Kord’s Left Hand.

One such group of Kordites have discovered that the late Dorin had in his collection a mummified left hand, and after further divination has discovered that it may actually be the Left Hand of Kord. As such, they have sent an expedition to obtain it, and have pulled out all the stops to do so. They compacted with an minor avatar of Kord himself, and that Celestial Wrestler leads the expedition (for stats on this being, refer to the Miniatures Handbook under “Aspect of Kord” – if that resource is not available, the DM can substitute the statistics for a leveled hound archon, a astral deva, or ghaele – in all cases, the final CR of the creature be no more than 14 – note that this choice will dictate the PC level appropriate for the adventure. In all cases, the Aspect will be missing a left hand and will grapple instead of using the greatsword he carries strapped to his back). The Aspect leads a group of fighters, barbarians, and clerics with an EL appropriate to the level of the PCs.

This group is single minded in its purpose, and will not hesitate to use force to get the Left Hand of Kord. They tend to fight first and ask questions later.

The Left Hand of Kord: This large Hand of Glory bears all the normal powers of the standard magic items, with several additional powers: one time per day it may imbue the wearer with the Power of Kord (equivalent to the spell righteous might and divine power), cast a mass bull’s strength, and cast grasping hand, all at 15th level.


Other: 
DMs may also wish to include other NPC groups like the Kordites, above. In fact, if the PCs have a rival organization of any sort, it might be a good idea to include at least on other faction from that organization.


Adventure Events:

This adventure does not have a timeline of events, and is entirely dependent on the interaction of the PCs with the NPCs and the Tower; however, certain areas lend themselves better to encounters than others – some suggestions follow:

The Art Gallery:
Combat in the gallery can be tumultuous, especially with multiple factions in a combat. For example, if Chim knows the inherent danger of the mirror of opposition and might set up traps meant to get PCs to look in it (though it is likely PCs will look in it anyway). Likewise, the gallery is a good place to have the PCs first “meet” the Kordites. In any event, Stetla and Valda will make an appearance as hecklers if a fight breaks out.

The Zoo or Laboratory:
Chim will be likely to use the Tower Guardians if the PCs enter either Dorin’s zoo or one of his labs. He will direct them to first attack cages of dangerous creatures or volatile equipment, and then the PCs. These combats should be hazardous not just for the principle combatants, but also for contact with half mixed potions or poisonous/dealy creatures.

The Summoning Room:
If the DM desires, Chim could summon a planar creature as a “failsafe.” Such a creature would be in the chamber – not compacted – and waiting for either negotiations or escape. This encounter is left up to the DM, as it is likely to be very involved and highly dangerous. Chim, if given the opportunity, will use a Tower Guardian to free a creature from its carefully inscribed circle.



Aftermath

PCs surviving to the end of …But I Know What I Like will end up with control of Dorin’s Tower, with all the problems that entails. By the end, they may have greatly angered nomadic tribesman, gained an enemy in the Kordites, and freed a super intelligent monkey with a mean streak (assuming Chim escapes). These should provide plot hooks for several adventures in their future.

Worse, DMs may decide that Dorin’s clone might come back to claim his belongings, or that Flamewings would come calling to collect the wizard’s booty. I hope your PCs have fun.

Quick Recap:

Hand of Glory: Left Hand of Kord
Collection of Paintings: Hung in Dorin’s Art Gallery
Gossipy Washer Women: Stetla and Valda, figures in the painting “Two Women Washing”
Super Intelligent Awakened Monkey: Chim, Dorin’s greatest experiment
Ruined Desert Temple: The outward appearance of Dorin’s Tower
Bald Medusa: Razel, Dorin’s concubine

Tie-Breaking Ingredient:

Celestial Wrestler: An Aspect of Kord, leader of the Kordite expedition
*


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 29, 2004)

No zen yet?

I'll check back in the morning (EST).


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 29, 2004)

I fear that Zen never saw the ingredients. . . 

Which really sucks. . .


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 29, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> I fear that Zen never saw the ingredients. . .
> 
> Which really sucks. . .




Yes it does - wasn't he having computer problems?

In any event, you initially said that the ingedients would be posted by noon on Saturday if I didn't check in on Friday - let's wait until noon today to see if zen posts and go from there.


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, noon EST has come and gone - how do you want to handle this, Nemm?

If you want to feel free to email me at the address listed in my profile and we'll talk about a few possibilities.


----------



## carpedavid (Mar 1, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## Enkhidu (Mar 1, 2004)

I haven't heard anything else from Nemm since Saturday night/Sunday morning, so I'm not sure where we stand. The final decision of how to handle it will be up to Nemm, but I'm thinking that if zenld turns out to be a no-show (for whatever reason) we might just want to consider this whole thing a "tie" and use the tie-breaker ingredient to determine who walks away with the whole thing.

Maybe we should give zen until 8 PM tonight to check in in some way just to make sure.


----------



## carpedavid (Mar 1, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that if zenld turns out to be a no-show (for whatever reason) we might just want to consider this whole thing a "tie" and use the tie-breaker ingredient to determine who walks away with the whole thing.



That's extremely generous of you, and an option that I certainly wouldn't object to. In the interest of fairness, though, if Nemm were to simply declare the two matches against zenld null and void, you did beat me, which would make you the Iron DM champ (and deservedly so). On the other hand, there was no opportunity for zen to beat you and create a tie-breaking situation, so either way works (I'd still like the opportunity to win, after all ). As you say though, it's up to Nemm to determine how to resolve the situation.



			
				Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Maybe we should give zen until 8 PM tonight to check in in some way just to make sure.



That sounds fair to me. I hope all is well with zen, and the lack of post was simply the result of an error in scheduling or computer functionality.


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 1, 2004)

I am working on a judgment right now that will resolve the problem.  It may not be the ideal way (since ideally Zenld would have posted a final entry), but it is the best I can do under the circumstances.  

Look for it sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Enkhidu (Mar 1, 2004)

Shore nuff' Nemm.

See you this afternoon.


----------



## carpedavid (Mar 1, 2004)

Cool. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2004)

Weird - I assume someone has emailed him? It isn't computer problems. He was last online at 6am this morning, but maybe he thinks that he didn't have any more entries to do.


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 1, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Weird - I assume someone has emailed him? It isn't computer problems. He was last online at 6am this morning, but maybe he thinks that he didn't have any more entries to do.




Yes, I emailed him.

And on Friday evening he said, "Fire at will" when asked to check-in.


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 1, 2004)

Judgment: Last Match of Final Round: Enkhidu vs. Zenld

_Judge's Note: Since Zenld never posted an entry, technically Enkhidu should win the match by default and thus win the title of *WINTER IRON DM 2004*.  However, Enkhidu contacted me via email and said he preferred that I call it a tie and make the judgment based on the tie-breaking ingredient to give CarpeDavid an opportunity to win.  So, I have decided to fulfill his request.  A judgment on Enkhidu's entry will follow, and that will be followed by a comparison of use of the 'Celestial Wrestler' ingredient by all three contestants._

I have to admit these were perhaps the hardest ingredients I have come up with in a while and I was really curious to see what the two contestants would come up with, and as usual Enkhidu did as good as could be expected with what he was given.  That is to say, nothing he came up with blew me out of the water with cleverness and originality, but still it was a solidly built little dungeon-delve.

_". . .But I Know What I Like"_ reminded me a few other adventures I have read/run in my experience as a DM.   There is "Asflag's Unintentional Emporium", a Dungeon adventure (#36) where the death of a wizard makes his estate filled with monsters from the 1E Fiend Folio into a dangerous zoo that needs to be explored and looted.  Then there is  'A Wizard's Fate' (from #37), where the dead wizard's imp familiar fulfills the role that the super intelligent awakened monkey does in this scenario.  And don't forget the classic 'Lost Island of Castanimir' with a strange and seemingly shifting layout to a dead wizard's lair.

But I guess total originality is too much to ask for in a D&D adventure, since we are often dealing with similar situations, conflicts, foes and locations - so what really matters is how we put these common and basic facets together and what spin we put on them to keep our player's entertained - and one of the things I love about IRON DM is that the often bizarre ingredients really push the use of the more common ones to the limits of imagination - forcing contestants to think of things in new ways in order to include, for example, gossipy washer women.

Anyway, under normal circumstances I would be comparing this entry with that of the other contestant in this round's match, but Zen disappeared - so this is all academic - but no less interesting.

Enkhidu has the classic 'smash and grab' approach for this adventure, regardless which of the the provided hooks comes into play (or even if the DM were to come up with some variation of these) all the adventure comes down to is breaking into a wizard's tower and grabbing the neat and/or shiny stuff and get the hell out in one piece.  Of course, Enkhidu does throw some wrenches in this basic treasure hunt though, which he would have to to insure a victory over his competitor.

Taking it step by step, I found Enkhidu's use of the _Ruined Desert Temple_ ingredient to be pretty weak.  While, I like the idea of some nomads surrounding the place in an attempt to worship and the kink that might put in the PCs' plan, Enkhidu leaves this up to the DM and it really is nothing but an obstacle that does not really tie in to the rest of the adventure.  It might have made more sense to make the Kordites be the desert nomads come to worship and seek the _Hand of Glory_, perhaps helping to sow confusion by making them unaware that the ancient temple they were going to search (and perhaps hope to rehabilitate it a place now extra-sacred because the hand of Kord was found there) is also the lair of an amoral wizard.    This makes more sense, because I think if a DM were to try to include the nomadic tribe and the group of Kordites, I think it'd be too many possibilities and NPCs to handle well.  

But if Enkhidu had problems with the outside of the site, he does a much better job  with the interior.  The idea of a model that corresponds to the actual site, that allows the person in control of it make changes to the actual layout of the place is neat and has a very "Puppet-Master" (from Fantastic Four) feel to it.  I do wish that Enkhidu might have included a list of possible changes that could be made to the place using the model aside from the ghostly guardians and the removal of doors. . it might give a better idea of some of the strategies the person (or monkey) in charge of the model might use to hold off intruders.

Speaking of monkeys, I really liked the monkey as a villain and his resentment of his "loss of innocence".  It is a pretty bizarre motivation for his actions, but even with its irony it works (or maybe it works _because_ of its irony). The fact that the PCs may not even realize at first (if ever) the danger the monkey poses just makes it even better - as even if he is spotted he might be let go simply because he is an animal - or if interrogated with a speak with animals spells Chim might just act "dumb" in order to get away.

Enkhidu's use of the _Bald Medusa_ is very bizarre, and makes me thing that she is suffering from Stockholm Syndrome, if only because she went from a captive used to be experimented on, to a concubine that cares about her master and refuses to believe he could be dead.  If a medusa is a ugly as mythology would have us believe, then I also have to believe that the wizard Dorin is a pretty freaky dude - and gets off over the strangest of things.   I wasn't too sure about the strength of this ingredient, however, then I started imagining the party's encounter with her - and how a good DM could make the veil she wears seem like it might be for mourning over Dorin - which might make her seem sympathetic, and might make good characters question their right to loot the place if they see her as the rightful inheritor of his place and things. However, if they find out she is a medusa they might let their prejudices take over.  In other words, it would be a good encounter, even if one snake-less medusa is not much of a match for a party of 10th to 14th level PCs (that is quite a range, by the way).

The combination of the _Gossipy Washer Women_ and the _Collection of Paintings_ ingredients was a clever way to include what might have been very difficult elements to mesh.  The magical paintings are another "classic" element one might expect to see in an old school Gygaxian adventure, in particular the ones that are portals to the place they depict (like the grotto).  I have to say though the tiny mirror of opposition just seemed to weird.  Did Enkhidu include it just to continue with that old school "wacky dungeon" theme?  Or is it there just to give the washer women in the magical painting fodder with which to mock the PCs?   I think the novelty of having these tiny homicidal replicas of the PCs would wear off pretty soon - especially if the PCs just scoop them up and throw them in a sack or box to sell to a circus or something.  At least, if Enkhidu had included some other tiny folks in the scenario it might have added something to the adventure (imagine having tiny versions of other former would-be thieves trapped in another model of the place in the zoo area, or in the actual model in the control room, or performing in a little glass-enclosed circus in the zoo area.

The painting of the washer women is probably Enkhidu's finest touch.  Not only does it seem like it would be the subject for a Renaissance painting (I can just imagine the colors and the ambient light and the ruddy cheeks of the full-figured old women with wrinkled hands and kerchief on their heads), but it serves as a way to give the PCs information about the place, its denizens and its former master, but at the same time poses a problem, as carrying it around the place would be difficult at best.  The clever thing about gossipy washer women, or at least it would be clever if the DM plays it this way (and if Enkhidu had suggested it) is that the information gleaned from a gossip is not always the most reliable - this might help to misdirect the PCs about the role of Chim or the Medusa - and since the sense of time of being that live in a painting might be screwed up, they might talk about things or people that no longer exist in the lair.

_The Hand of Glory_ ingredient could have been a little better. If the party is not there for it, they might not care at all that the Kordites take it, or might even _want_ to give it to them if they are altruistic and believe in giving back things to their rightful owners.  There is one thing  I am confused about, however, Enkhidu, in his description of the Left Hand of Kord writes, "This large Hand of Glory bears all the normal powers of the standard magic items" - Uh, what standard magical items?  Is there an item called "the Hand of Glory" - if so, the joke is on me, because I just made that up to see what people could come up with. . . 

So the question here is, would Enkhidu have won anyway?  And we really can't answer that question.  This entry is certainly not as strong as Enkhidu's previous works, and while Zenld's previous entries were on the weak side, he would not have been the first contestant to break free of expectations and wow the judge with an entry on par with any final entry ever entered, or even better.

So, as I said, before, Enkhidu has asked that his victory over Zenld not be counted for the purposes of determining who is the WINTER IRON DM of 2003, and that instead I treat this as if it were a tie (i.e. as if Zenld had won) and compare the use of the special tie-breaking ingredient: _Celestial Wrestler_.

If you remember Carpe David's Celestial Wrestler was a Hound Archon sent to retrieve the Holy Halberd from the barbarian lizard-riders, and his ability to wrestle really does not come into play whatsoever in the scenario.

Zenld's wrestler was the servant of the dormant goddess who wrestled a white dragon to death in the background for his adventure, but not only had no role in the actual adventure, but did not seem plausible.

And Enkhidu's is the Aspect of Kord.  I don't know much about Kord, but from what I could find out he is god of athleticism and brawling, so I can definitely see wrestling as fitting into that portfolio easily - though I could not find anything that says Kord only has one hand (and the fact that his preferred weapon is a great sword leads me to think the deity has both hands).  However, Enkhidu does a better job than his two other finalists of meshing this ingredient with the others.  He invents a sect of the worship of one-handed Kord, and has the athletic brawling minor avatar link up with the "Hand of Glory" ingredient - giving him reason to be at the adventure site.

So in the end, whether it be by the originals means of determining the winner, or by use of the special tie-breaking ingredient, 



Spoiler



*ENKHIDU WINS!*


. 

That is two IRON DM tournaments in a row for the newcomer and he gets to drop the "Newbie" from his title and strut around gloating. 

We'll see if this is the beginning of a Vaxalon-like streak when springtime rolls around and the next tournament starts up. The next one is to be judged by long-time player and former IRON DM Wulf Ratbane (I probably won't get back to judging until next fall or perhaps not until the next Holiday Tournament).

Congratulations to the winner, and special thanks for all those who participated.  I hope to see you among the ranks of the contestants in future tournaments, whether it be as participants when I judge, or as competitors.

_As a final note,  I want to say that I am disappointed that Zenld just disappeared.  I hope there was not a confusion about when the ingredients were going to be posted that led to his absence._


----------



## carpedavid (Mar 1, 2004)

Congrats, Enkhidu. You've been a great opponent and a terrific gentleman. Thanks again for a giving me a shot at the title - that was a very sporting gesture, one that you certainly didn't have to make - and that's something that I won't forget. I have to agree with Nemm's decision; your celestial wrestler actually had a reason to be a wrestler, and was therefore the better use of the item. Congrats again.

It really is too bad that Zenld disappeared. I would be interested to know why, and, if he's around, perhaps he can post at least a note of explanation.

I'm hoping to participate in the next tourney. Here's hoping that Wulf doesn't hold a grudge .


----------



## Enkhidu (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I'm going to take an opportunity to do something I've done after every round and comment on the commentary:

I'm glad that the judge seemed to get what I was going for - if nothing else, this adventure was an homage to EGG's early site based modules. So I tried to give it the same feel (and I hope that y'all decide that it worked). On with some specifics...



			
				Nemm said:
			
		

> Taking it step by step, I found Enkhidu's use of the Ruined Desert Temple ingredient to be pretty weak. While, I like the idea of some nomads surrounding the place in an attempt to worship and the kink that might put in the PCs' plan, Enkhidu leaves this up to the DM and it really is nothing but an obstacle that does not really tie in to the rest of the adventure. It might have made more sense to make the Kordites be the desert nomads come to worship and seek the Hand of Glory, perhaps helping to sow confusion by making them unaware that the ancient temple they were going to search (and perhaps hope to rehabilitate it a place now extra-sacred because the hand of Kord was found there) is also the lair of an amoral wizard. This makes more sense, because I think if a DM were to try to include the nomadic tribe and the group of Kordites, I think it'd be too many possibilities and NPCs to handle well.




I thought about this after I posted, and kicked myself for not combining the two components into one. Hindsight is 20/20, I guess.



			
				Nemm said:
			
		

> Speaking of monkeys, I really liked the monkey as a villain and his resentment of his "loss of innocence". It is a pretty bizarre motivation for his actions, but even with its irony it works (or maybe it works because of its irony). The fact that the PCs may not even realize at first (if ever) the danger the monkey poses just makes it even better - as even if he is spotted he might be let go simply because he is an animal - or if interrogated with a speak with animals spells Chim might just act "dumb" in order to get away.




I've got to admit, for a while this was the biggest roadblock to me finishing this adventure - I was fairly sure that the Super Intelligent Awakened Monkey was going to be an adversary fot eh PCs, but every time I started trying to figure out the specifics, I kept bouncing back and forth between Gorilla Grodd and Mojo Jojo. Eventually I just said "to hell with it" and did it.

It was about the same with the Bald Medusa - though I was fairly sure I would end up making her the wizard's concubine, I didn't know if I should make her sympathetic or not. And while Nemm's Stockholm Syndrome theory would work for it, I was originally going for a "broken spirit" motif, where she was so beaten down that she never beleived she would escape.



			
				Nemm said:
			
		

> The Hand of Glory ingredient could have been a little better. If the party is not there for it, they might not care at all that the Kordites take it, or might even want to give it to them if they are altruistic and believe in giving back things to their rightful owners. There is one thing I am confused about, however, Enkhidu, in his description of the Left Hand of Kord writes, "This large Hand of Glory bears all the normal powers of the standard magic items" - Uh, what standard magical items? Is there an item called "the Hand of Glory" - if so, the joke is on me, because I just made that up to see what people could come up with. . .




Well, I hate to break it to you, but the joke's on you Nemm - its a standard magic item right out of the SRD - in fact its got a picture of it in the 3E/3.5E DMG. In fact, I thought you knew that, from you choice of words. But ruthfully, the Hand Of Glory - and the Kordites period - could probably have been anything and any group - this group simply fit the ingredient requirements (and as such, I beleive these this may have been my weakest ingredient use). 

And, as a side note, Kord is listed in the Players as being the god of wrestlers, and has since his beginnings always been described as a god who loved displays of physical strength, like wrestling, which (along with the appearance of the Aspect of Kord in the Miniatures Handbook) the reason I chose him for the celestial wrestler.

Anyway, I hope that all the other contestants had fun, and I hope that all is well with zenld. See y'all later!

and CD, come on over to the Ohio Gameday thread I linked to earlier! I'd like to meet you in person!


----------



## Paka (Mar 1, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!




Congrats Enkhidu and thanks to Nemm for taking the time to put this shindig together.

S'fun.


----------



## zenld (Mar 2, 2004)

My apologies for any problems my situation over the last few days may have entailed. Unfortunately life intruded, in a hard way. Congratulations to Enkhidu, and to all of the other participants in the contest. Just playing gets you a bonus in my book.

zen


----------



## Dave Turner (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations, Enkhidu!  

Perhaps more importantly, huge thanks to Nemmerle for shepherding this iteration of the tournament.  It's a tremendous amount of extra-curricular work for the judge and demonstrates a generous character.


----------



## Noskov (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Enkhidu.  Even if my entry would have lost to anyone, it's always better to have lost to the winner!


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 3, 2004)

Enkhidu,

Your achievement has been added to the IRON DM Archive News Page and the Hall of Champions.


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 3, 2004)

Congrats to you, Enkhidu !

It's a shame that we won't get to share stories and trade secrets at the upcoming Ohio Gameday.  On the plus side of the equation though, now I know who I'm gunning for in the next Iron DM tourney .


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 6, 2004)

Ack! Missed out again!     I'm never around when they do the call...

Nice tourney though, even if there seemed to be a bit more snaffu's and such this time around.  Congrats Enkhidu!

Nemmerle, did you ever get that email I sent regarding the IronDM website, and the possibility of getting a mailing list going?  I'm on the boards pretty frequently, but not on the weekends - when IronDM always seems to be announced..


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 1, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> We'll see if this is the beginning of a Vaxalon-like streak when springtime rolls around and the next tournament starts up. The next one is to be judged by long-time player and former IRON DM Wulf Ratbane (I probably won't get back to judging until next fall or perhaps not until the next Holiday Tournament).




When should I start that, by the way?

Wulf


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 1, 2004)

Soon?


----------

